# ACS New Rules assessment of work experience



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

ACS since a few weeks has started giving result letters in a format which leaves out either the first two or four years of experience from total experience depending on whether the education qualification is considered an ICT MAJOR or ICT MINOR whether its closely related to the occupation code etc . This thread is to address issues of those who are facing this


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

For starters . I have my work experience assessed only from October 2010 though I started working from July 2008 . Leaving out exactly my first two years of experience because my degree in computer science was equivalent to AQF major . A lot others have their 4 years left out because their degrees were Either AQF minor or not closely related the job code being assessed . Seniors pls help us throw light on this .


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess, i m in queee to get same issue in result letter...

its all gone in vein..


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Chetu/Jayptl,

Yes, there is a new rule of ACS operation these days. Not updated anywhere till now. But they are following the same.


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Chetu,

Well I am not be of any help in this regard as I have already had my ACS result in Feb which was positive and all experience I showed was acknowledged by ACS.
However, I am willing to ask you another question regarding your timeline.
I noted that you have applied EOI as a first step and then u attempt Ielts and then submitted docs at ACS. 
My question is whether it is possible to submit EOI before ACS and ielts? My agent told me that the process is like ACS-IELTS-EOI-VISA APP and so on. 
Also since from July 2013 I heard some rules may or may not change so I was thinking to submit EOI asap but hanging in IELTS till date.

Thanks,


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ann121 said:


> Hi Chetu,
> 
> Well I am not be of any help in this regard as I have already had my ACS result in Feb which was positive and all experience I showed was acknowledged by ACS.
> However, I am willing to ask you another question regarding your timeline.
> ...


Pls understand without believing any rumours EOI has ACS+IELTS as pre-request.
Only aussie's Prime Minister can allow EOI without ACS and IELTS i guess  and :focus:


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Ann121 said:


> Hi Chetu,
> 
> Well I am not be of any help in this regard as I have already had my ACS result in Feb which was positive and all experience I showed was acknowledged by ACS.
> However, I am willing to ask you another question regarding your timeline.
> ...


Hi Ann ,
I submitted my EOI only after getting IELTS and ACS results


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Chetu said:


> For starters . I have my work experience assessed only from October 2010 though I started working from July 2008 . Leaving out exactly my first two years of experience because my degree in computer science was equivalent to AQF major . A lot others have their 4 years left out because their degrees were Either AQF minor or not closely related the job code being assessed . Seniors pls help us throw light on this .


I don't understand how could they reduce your work experience if you had finished your BS degree in Computer Science? <=> as you had the major which is related to your occupation???


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

My friend submitted his ACS app for assessment last week.He is BE in Electronics & Communication and has been into IT for 8+ years.

Going with what the thread has to say,he would only be assesessed for 4+ years.Lets see what ACS has to say...this would give some deifinitive ans.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

my partner is 2 years exp only is this mean she is 0 exp now and i will be not able to claim 5 points for partner skills .


----------



## SAPBINovice (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello,
I have spent good amount on time researching at various places and found that document Summary of Criteria.pdf clearly mentions this clause.

[*]If a candidate has ICT major with comparable degree and with Australian Study Requirement Recent Work Experience, Then no change in work experience and no deducation in years of experience.
[*]If a candidate has ICT major with comparable degree, then 2 years are deducted.
[*]If a candidate has ICT major with qualifications not closely related to ANZSCO code, then 4 years are deducted.
[/LIST]

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

I may have not paid attention to this before but after my assessment i found this clause.
Attaching screenshot with highlighted clause.
Good luck everyone.
Cheers,


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

SAPBINovice said:


> Hello,
> I have spent good amount on time researching at various places and found that document Summary of Criteria.pdf clearly mentions this clause.
> 
> [*]If a candidate has ICT major with comparable degree and with Australian Study Requirement Recent Work Experience, Then no change in work experience and no deducation in years of experience.
> ...


I think you have got it wrong, it doesn't say 2 years or 4 years will be deducted, rather it implies that you require those number of years of experience along with your degree to have successful assessment. 

Say I have a non-ICT degree then I should at least have 6 years of experience plus a RPL for successful assessment.

Hope it helps!


----------



## rimon (Jan 1, 2013)

totally agree with you


----------



## mustu521 (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys in my case I have more than 15+ years experience in ict from 1996 onwards. However I obtained my computing and information technology degree in late 2009. If acs were to add two more years of work to my degree to make me skilled I'll be left only with 1+ years of experience!! I will not be able to obatin work experience points this way.

If I go through the RPL path, how many years of experience would I get? Can I get points under education category for my degree?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

mustu521 said:


> Guys in my case I have more than 15+ years experience in ict from 1996 onwards. However I obtained my computing and information technology degree in late 2009. If acs were to add two more years of work to my degree to make me skilled I'll be left only with 1+ years of experience!! I will not be able to obatin work experience points this way.
> 
> If I go through the RPL path, how many years of experience would I get? Can I get points under education category for my degree?


DIAC doesn't give points for the work experience obtained before the relevant degree. ACS can only assess your qualifications and work experience. It is the DIAC that deals with point allocation.


----------



## mustu521 (Apr 9, 2013)

alihasan said:


> DIAC doesn't give points for the work experience obtained before the relevant degree. ACS can only assess your qualifications and work experience. It is the DIAC that deals with point allocation.


So are you saying that work experience assessed by ACS via RPL is not usable ?

Also if what you say is true then the ACS work experience reduced by 2 or 4 years should not matter when applying as DIAC would decide on the number of points regardless of ACS says

My question about education points for a bachelor's degree still remains unanswered. 

Please clarify


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

mustu521 said:


> So are you saying that work experience assessed by ACS via RPL is not usable ?
> 
> Also if what you say is true then the ACS work experience reduced by 2 or 4 years should not matter when applying as DIAC would decide on the number of points regardless of ACS says
> 
> ...


I am not saying that ACS assessment is irrelevant. I am saying that DIAC doesn't generally give points on experience obtained before the relevant/assessed qualifications. I may be wrong. Perhaps somebody who was in a similar situation and had his EOI visa invite can answer it better. I believe some senior forumer will hop in to answer your queries.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone got their assessments who applied in March'13?


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

I have received my ACS assessed and my work experience was reduced by 4 years. I have completed my masters in computer applications and started my career on 2000, and I have received my assessment as follows.

for the period Sept 2000 - April 2012 I have got assessed as 7 years and 7 months, and for the query raised, they said they had two options, 

2 years for the last 10 years 
or
4 years if more than 10 

= Either one of above, whichever gives you more experience will be given

and in my case they have gone with the second option.

the logic seems to be irrelevant, if any of you had similar experience and got rectified, please let me know, Thanks.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

kgpsan said:


> I have received my ACS assessed and my work experience was reduced by 4 years. I have completed my masters in computer applications and started my career on 2000, and I have received my assessment as follows.
> 
> for the period Sept 2000 - April 2012 I have got assessed as 7 years and 7 months, and for the query raised, they said they had two options,
> 
> ...


why did they reduced 4 years .
you already have an IT Major and have more than 10 years exp


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> why did they reduced 4 years .
> you already have an IT Major and have more than 10 years exp


they have replied that it is as per their guidelines, and given the options like

option 1 : 2 years in the past 10 years 
option 2 : 4 years whenever

and in my case it is 4 years after I commenced work and it is Sep-2004 and they have shared the summary of criteria link for the pdf


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes 2 yr deduction is obvious of all with ICT major??

dont know about Diploma and RPL??


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

guys. do they consider MCSE or MCITP as ICT minor degrees?


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Chetu said:


> ACS since a few weeks has started giving result letters in a format which leaves out either the first two or four years of experience from total experience depending on whether the education qualification is considered an ICT MAJOR or ICT MINOR whether its closely related to the occupation code etc . This thread is to address issues of those who are facing this


So, what are the new rules that ACS has introduced? I am gonna submit my ACS soon. Pls help on this issue. All the best for your EOI result


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> they have replied that it is as per their guidelines, and given the options like
> 
> option 1 : 2 years in the past 10 years
> option 2 : 4 years whenever
> ...


Can I get the new guideline for ACS submission?


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

ACS Guide

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...Applicants.pdf


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> ACS Guide
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...Applicants.pdf


Thnx for the reply. But its showing the following msg...

"Not Found

The requested URL /__data/assets/...Applicants.pdf was not found on this server.

Apache Server at Australian Computer Society - ACS Port 80"


----------



## subscriptions.im007 (May 2, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> they have replied that it is as per their guidelines, and given the options like
> 
> option 1 : 2 years in the past 10 years
> option 2 : 4 years whenever
> ...


If you don't mind could you please share 

when you finished your MCA
What was your bachelors degree

I might have very similar situation to you...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> Thnx for the reply. But its showing the following msg...
> 
> "Not Found
> 
> ...



Adnan I've attached the file + ACS template for work cert.


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

"Only employment completed after the date you have met the ACS requirements will be counted as 
skilled employment."

what does this mean ?

Page 5 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

hthoria said:


> "Only employment completed after the date you have met the ACS requirements will be counted as
> skilled employment."
> 
> what does this mean ?
> ...


Well it seems to be the latest change regarding work experience point allocation whereby one will effectively require 5 years of work experience for 5 points and ppl with dissimilar BSc. and Job will require 7 years of work experience to get the 5 points... ! 

So much for that 5...!


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well it seems to be the latest change regarding work experience point allocation whereby one will effectively require 5 years of work experience for 5 points and ppl with dissimilar BSc. and Job will require 7 years of work experience to get the 5 points... !
> 
> So much for that 5...!


with 7 years of exp and Computer Science Bachlor , do you think i can claim 10 points


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> with 7 years of exp and Computer Science Bachlor , do you think i can claim 10 points


Obviously you should... they should only deduct 2 years in this case... however.. If I am not mistaken, someone in this forum found... to ACS (i think..) his Computer science degree is NOT in line with his selected occupation in IT .. very very strange..

In fact if the title of the Degree is BSc\MSc in Computer Science... it should be in line with ANY IT related occupation.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Obviously you should... they should only deduct 2 years in this case... however.. If I am not mistaken, someone in this forum found... to ACS (i think..) his Computer science degree is NOT in line with his selected occupation in IT .. very very strange..
> 
> In fact if the title of the Degree is BSc\MSc in Computer Science... it should be in line with ANY IT related occupation.


How about EEE engineering degree with 6. 9 years experience (when applied), i 7 years now.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

samysunny said:


> How about EEE engineering degree with 6. 9 years experience (when applied), i 7 years now.


Then u r in my boat... ACS will deduct 4 years... !


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Then u r in my boat... ACS will deduct 4 years... !


4 out of 6.9 or 7 years?

Your IELTS score is amazing:clap2:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

samysunny said:


> 4 out of 6.9 or 7 years?
> 
> Your IELTS score is amazing:clap2:



If you can provide documentary proof of 7 relevant years... then it is 4 out of 7... meaning you can claim 5 points for skilled work experience according to the probable upcoming change..

Thanks for the compliment BTW. If this new rule does come into effect... without this IELTS I wouldn't be eligible to apply as I'll get 0 points for my job experience.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> If you can provide documentary proof of 7 relevant years... then it is 4 out of 7... meaning you can claim 5 points for skilled work experience according to the probable upcoming change..
> 
> Thanks for the compliment BTW. If this new rule does come into effect... without this IELTS I wouldn't be eligible to apply as I'll get 0 points for my job experience.


do u think that DIAC will still consider the old point system ,although the ceiling cap is hardly reached with the old point system


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> do u think that DIAC will still consider the old point system ,although the ceiling cap is hardly reached with the old point system



They should... I mean... this kind of harsh rule shouldn't be readily imposed... its just plain annoyance and frustrating nothing else.. however... if u check the list, many occupations (almost all except few IT category) are still left barren... probably they are trying to limit IT people as almost all the applicants are just from IT and some telecommunication fields....

If they have such intention... they will probably implement the change... which will result in at least 60% applicants would be readily blocked from applying..


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If you can provide documentary proof of 7 relevant years... then it is 4 out of 7... meaning you can claim 5 points for skilled work experience according to the probable upcoming change..
> 
> Thanks for the compliment BTW. If this new rule does come into effect... without this IELTS I wouldn't be eligible to apply as I'll get 0 points for my job experience.


ok. thanks for the info. Anyways, am expecting negative result from ACS. Currently have 50 points on hand (Age=30+ studies =15+Statesponsorship =5) got my IELTS tomorrow, hoping for 8 in all. so that i can have 70 points:fingerscrossed:

Wish me all the best


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> They should... I mean... this kind of harsh rule shouldn't be readily imposed... its just plain annoyance and frustrating nothing else.. however... if u check the list, many occupations (almost all except few IT category) are still left barren... probably they are trying to limit IT people as almost all the applicants are just from IT and some telecommunication fields....
> 
> If they have such intention... they will probably implement the change... which will result in at least 60% applicants would be readily blocked from applying..


thank u for your response 

do you have nay idea when the new rules will be announced


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

welll nah.. not sure yet..!


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well it seems to be the latest change regarding work experience point allocation whereby one will effectively require 5 years of work experience for 5 points and ppl with dissimilar BSc. and Job will require 7 years of work experience to get the 5 points... !
> 
> So much for that 5...!


But isn't there should be a process where they say like "this rule is applicable from so and so date" or "Applications applying after this date will be assessed under the new rules".

How do we know if we will be examined under the new rules?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

hthoria said:


> But isn't there should be a process where they say like "this rule is applicable from so and so date" or "Applications applying after this date will be assessed under the new rules".
> 
> How do we know if we will be examined under the new rules?


They will probably declare by July ... wots in their minds..!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes

*they might suddenly breaks for all IT guys from July* Huge change comes affect from july

It seems like skill select works for all IT occupation, those r lucky who get assessment before april, after that now no more chance easily for PR visa to entre Aus..


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> They will probably declare by July ... wots in their minds..!


So shouldn't the people who applied before July should be exempted?


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

jayptl said:


> yes
> 
> *they might suddenly breaks for all IT guys from July* Huge change comes affect from july
> 
> It seems like skill select works for all IT occupation, those r lucky who get assessment before april, after that now no more chance easily for PR visa to entre Aus..


are you sure they are really going to complicate the process which mean it guys don't have chnances any more


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

hthoria said:


> So shouldn't the people who applied before July should be exempted?


Yes ..

But I wont be surprised if otherwise... ! Immi Rules are like Joysticks in hand to the host authorities..


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

I have submitted my application for ACS assessment on 15th April.

I had completed Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science in 2005. Then I was working as a Software Engineer till 2010. I got masters in 2011 (MS). Again I am working as a Software Engineer since then.

Considering the previous posts on this forum, will they consider my experience only after my masters? 

My total experience is about 6 years and I am hoping to get points for at least 3 years since I have always been in the core Computer Science field.

Does anyone have any update for my case?


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey guys

I applied RPL on the 9th of April as ICT Business Analyst.

My work experience is:
5 years as Software Tester
2 years as Program Manager
1 year as Project Manager
1.5 year as IT Systems Analyst

Can I get 15 points?
Or with the new rule I will get only 5 points?

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## auspirant258 (May 22, 2013)

hi guys, 

I have applied for acs couple of daus back. my profile is EEE btech with 6 years part of experience and my wife is having 3.7 years of experience with btech in EEE. 

Please let me know if the new system will affect my point and spouse points.


----------



## auspirant258 (May 22, 2013)

hi guys, 

I have applied for acs couple of daus back. my profile is EEE btech with 6 years part of experience and my wife is having 3.7 years of experience with btech in EEE. 

Please let me know if the new system will affect my point and spouse points.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

auspirant258 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for acs couple of daus back. my profile is EEE btech with 6 years part of experience and my wife is having 3.7 years of experience with btech in EEE.
> 
> Please let me know if the new system will affect my point and spouse points.


As per the new system you will loose 4 yrs of exp and will not get any points & same will be applied for your wife for Skill Employment. 

Please go thru the below link: 

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


Dragoman


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

The date specified for skilled employment for a non-relevant Bachelor or above is upon completion of 4 years experience. *For a relevant degree it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier.*


For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period.


If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.
If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.


Can anybody Decode the above information , specially the one in Bold ? I just cant understand from an earlier post , how come even a guy with Masters in Computer Applications lost 4yrs of Exp ... ? 

Dragoman


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> If you can provide documentary proof of 7 relevant years... then it is 4 out of 7... meaning you can claim 5 points for skilled work experience according to the *probable upcoming change*..
> 
> Thanks for the compliment BTW. If this *new rule* does come into effect... without this IELTS I wouldn't be eligible to apply as I'll get 0 points for my job experience.


Hi, what is this probable upcoming change you are talking about ? 
Why would they not count all 7 out of 7 years and why only 4 years ?

Am still waiting for the dang ACS to reply with my evaluation :boxing:. God only knows whats in surprise for me


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

dragoman said:


> As per the new system you will loose 4 yrs of exp and will not get any points & same will be applied for your wife for Skill Employment.
> 
> Please go thru the below link:
> 
> ...


Hey Dragoman, 
Can you please tell me how you got this link ?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Hey Dragoman,
> Can you please tell me how you got this link ?



Mate , just a quick browse on ACS website will fetch you all the information you need . Else there are so many other threads going as well for ACS.

Dragoman


----------



## auspirant258 (May 22, 2013)

dragoman said:


> As per the new system you will loose 4 yrs of exp and will not get any points & same will be applied for your wife for Skill Employment.
> 
> Please go thru the below link:
> 
> ...


Hi Dragoman,

does this mean? that I donot get any points for my work experience and partner skills? in the link you have provided it says the required number of the years for skill assessment and it doesnt mention that they will be deducting 4 years of experience.


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

dragoman said:


> The date specified for skilled employment for a non-relevant Bachelor or above is upon completion of 4 years experience. *For a relevant degree it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier.*
> 
> 
> For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period.
> ...


The logic is simple

Eg: Assume you have computers major in 2010 and you start you career in 2010
and assume the date you have worked in offshore is till 2012, and you continue working.

what ACS does is -- today is May 2013, they will go back 10 years. so it is May 2003, they will remove two years from your experience , so you will land up in May 2005, so your date of skilled employment starts from May 2005 -- have this as -- A

today is May - 2013, go back to the start of your career -- it was 2000. remove 4 years of experience from that , so now your skilled start date starts from May 2004 (assuming you have started your career on May 2000) --- have this as -- B

Compare A and B -- in this case May 2005 and May 2004.

ACS is now more generous and they want to do something good for you, so they will go for May 2004, whereby you get more number of years in the experience.

hope this clarifies your query.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys

Is nobody here with any idea about my question?

Work experiences:
5 years as Software Tester
2 years as Program Manager
1 year as Project Manager
1.5 year as IT Systems Analyst

Can I get 15 points?
Or with the new rule I will get only 5 points?

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> The logic is simple
> 
> Eg: Assume you have computers major in 2010 and you start you career in 2010
> and assume the date you have worked in offshore is till 2012, and you continue working.
> ...


Hi Kgpsan,
This means ACS counting the work experience without taking ICT major degree into consideration factor, right?

I understood ACS will cut 2 years working experience after the date you completed ICT major degrees. In your sample, they will mention "Following employment after 2012 are considered 'skilled lvl' and relevant with ANZcode.."

But from your post, i think they dont consider ICT major completion background when counting the working experience?

But DIAC will consider the ICT major degree as important factor for claiming points on Working experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Hi, what is this probable upcoming change you are talking about ?
> Why would they not count all 7 out of 7 years and why only 4 years ?
> 
> Am still waiting for the dang ACS to reply with my evaluation :boxing:. God only knows whats in surprise for me


I am talking about the change in work experience point allocation whereby one will effectively require 5 or 7 years (depending how relevant ur Degree is) of work experience to get 5 points.... 

They will not count all seven years because all of a sudden the administration realized to get SKILLED at Australian level, one needs BOTH Degree and 'Certain Years' of job experience.

And they will ONLY award point for 'Skilled' jobs... not anything else.

However, I am also waiting for an official confirmation.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> The logic is simple
> 
> what ACS does is -- today is May 2013, they will go back 10 years. so it is May 2003, they will *remove two years *from your experience
> 
> today is May - 2013, go back to the start of your career -- it was 2000. *remove 4 years of experience* from that ,



Hi Kgpsan,
Sorry, one more question, according to which rules or policy that ACS removing those years( 2year and 4 years) as you mentioned? 

I understood for removing 2 years is to count the 8 years in latest 10 years...
But for the 4 years removal, could please explain.

Thanks.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

ok, it looks that nobody has any idea about the new rules.

I checked the ACS website and I can't find nothing about the new rules.
Is somebody here that can send me the link with the new rules?

Thank you!


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Kgpsan,
> Sorry, one more question, according to which rules or policy that ACS removing those years( 2year and 4 years) as you mentioned?
> 
> I understood for removing 2 years is to count the 8 years in latest 10 years...
> ...


Skilled Employment Date
The date specified for skilled employment for a non-relevant Bachelor or above is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier.

Current Experience-Remove 2 years-Remove 4 years-Start of Career-Current Year-After Removing 2 Years-After Removing 4 Years-ACS Skilled Date

10-Y-NA-2003-2013-2005-NA-2005
11-Y-Y-2002-2013-2005-2006-2005
12-Y-Y-2001-2013-2005-2005-2005
13-Y-Y-2000-2013-2005-2004-2004


I hope this clarifies your query


----------



## auspirant258 (May 22, 2013)

will diac go with acs recommendations for work experience?


----------



## fatdh (May 25, 2013)

depende said:


> ok, it looks that nobody has any idea about the new rules.
> 
> I checked the ACS website and I can't find nothing about the new rules.
> Is somebody here that can send me the link with the new rules?
> ...


+1
Yesterday I received the result:

Your Diploma in Information Specialist from ... completed July 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: --/07 - -- (2yrs 7mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: --
Country: -- 

Dates: -- - -- (0yrs 6mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: -- 
Country: -- 

Dates: -- - 11/12 (2yrs 3mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: -- 
Country: -- 

They cut 2 years, but nobody knows why...
It's not honest, if they had applied new rules they would have notified!
Also, they should not apply new rules for applications under processing. I spoke with guys who received confirmation from ACS in 2010-2012, they received all work experience without any cuttings after uni.


----------



## rimon (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations;
when did u apply?
Have u tried to call ACS to know why they decreased 2 years from your experience ?
Have u checked with DIAC what number of years you have to claim?
What will you do?



fatdh said:


> +1
> Yesterday I received the result:
> 
> Your Diploma in Information Specialist from ... completed July 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> ...


----------



## fatdh (May 25, 2013)

rimon said:


> Congratulations;
> when did u apply?
> Have u tried to call ACS to know why they decreased 2 years from your experience ?
> Have u checked with DIAC what number of years you have to claim?
> What will you do?


Thank you! My happiness is partially filled because the cutting.. I lost 5 points and there is just one way - perfect IELTS (what's meant more years for studying...)
My documents became to first stage 11 of March and I got answer 23 of May.
I haven't called, 'll call on Monday.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

but here question is why yor diploma gives AQF major degeee on ICT major......wts duration of diploma and which uni


----------



## fatdh (May 25, 2013)

jayptl said:


> but here question is why yor diploma gives AQF major degeee on ICT major......wts duration of diploma and which uni


There was 5.5 year studying. It's an uni in Russia.
Sorry, I'm bit confused by your question about AQF. AQF is Australian qualification framework what, I thought, means just a template to assess specialist diplomas, which they apply for all organisations. Am I wrong?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Actually, the *ACS skills assessment rules did not change*. They asked for 

 a bachelor degree (or higher) with a major in ICT + 2 years of relevant work experience
 a bachelor degree (or higher) with a minor in ICT / diploma with ICT major + 5 years of relevant work experience
 RPL application + 6 years of relevant work experience
for positive assessment in 2012 as well. 

What has changed is that they *now print the date on which ACS considers you skilled* on the assessment letters. And all 189/190 applicants that applied sometime during this Migration Year and have received their visa so far got *full the work experience post-bachelor-degree* counted (if it was at least 20hrs/week, paid and you could provide sufficient evidence of you salary to DIAC). 

We know from experience that *DIAC can* - and sometimes does - *override the opinion of ACS regarding work experience* calculation. The most common reason for reduced work experience points was that an applicant could not get sufficient evidence of a regular salary, for instance because the work was paid in cash, no pay slips were issued and the salary was exempt from tax. The new letter format added ambiguity on whether DIAC will count the full work experience post-bachelor-degree or whether they will deduct 2 (or 5) years. 

If you can afford it (points-wise) it would probably be a good idea to only count points for experience after the ACS "skilled" date... 

Good luck for everyone in the queue and let's hope we get an official opinion from DIAC soon, 
Monika


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

espresso said:


> Actually, the *ACS skills assessment rules did not change*. They asked for
> 
> 
> *[*] a bachelor degree (or higher) with a major in ICT + 2 years of relevant work experience
> ...


Does that mean ACS only accept the work experience for minimum 2 years? So how do I get 5 points for 1 year skilled experience based on DIAC? I want to claim that 5 points(2 more months to 2 years) but ACS only accepts minimum 2 years


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

hihihehe said:


> Does that mean ACS only accept the work experience for minimum 2 years? So how do I get 5 points for 1 year skilled experience based on DIAC? I want to claim that 5 points(2 more months to 2 years) but ACS only accepts minimum 2 years


Offshore work experience must be 3 years for 5 points... but if ACS cuts down 2 of those years as per their new initiative... I highly doubt DIAC will include those 2 years... they can... but I am afraid they wont.. u've to wait for some statements from DIAC regarding this issue...


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

espresso said:


> Actually, the *ACS skills assessment rules did not change*. They asked for
> 
> a bachelor degree (or higher) with a major in ICT + 2 years of relevant work experience
> a bachelor degree (or higher) with a minor in ICT / diploma with ICT major + 5 years of relevant work experience
> ...


I think you have a point. I expect Australian Immigration Dept to be reasonable enough. If they want to restrict number of IT applicants, they can reduce occupation ceiling number or remove appropriate occupations from SOL. As an additional argument, there may be cases where bachelors in computers are working in other fields. Will assessment bodies reduce experience for such applicants? If experience deduction must be done, it has to be done by all assessment bodies.

I read somewhere that ACS changed rules on April 15. I am not able to find old summary criteria. If we can compare that with new one, we will get better idea.

Finally, things will be clear only after DIAC processes couple of cases with new ACS assessments. 

However, where are MARA agents? It has been 20 days since ACS has started using new format in its result. Why MARA agents are not able to get complete clarity?


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Offshore work experience must be 3 years for 5 points... but if ACS cuts down 2 of those years as per their new initiative... I highly doubt DIAC will include those 2 years... they can... but I am afraid they wont.. u've to wait for some statements from DIAC regarding this issue...


But I am based in Australia now with working experience in Melbourne(graduated in Australia too). Do I need to concern that 2 years reduction as well?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

hihihehe said:


> But I am based in Australia now with working experience in Melbourne(graduated in Australia too). Do I need to concern that 2 years reduction as well?


Well if that experience is recognized by ACS, u get 5 points.


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well if that experience is recognized by ACS, u get 5 points.


please correct me if I'm wrong but those working experience reduction only affects offshore working experience?

also, DIAC only consider the points based from ACS? I had my positive skill assessment but without my working experience included so can I submit the working experience evidence directly to DIAC?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

hihihehe said:


> please correct me if I'm wrong but those working experience reduction only affects offshore working experience?
> 
> also, DIAC only consider the points based from ACS? I had my positive skill assessment but without my working experience included so can I submit the working experience evidence directly to DIAC?


Well I've not seen anything from ACS that says this new experience reduction policy is only for offshore.. 

DIAC may very well consider ACS... but till now, they are free to do whatever they like, and from skillselect site, one can see that DIAC will independently evaluate your roles and responsibilities ... however, if they chose to follow ACS, then no one can question that either.

You just have to wait for an answer from DIAC or may need to speak with them, should be easy for you as u r already in AU.


----------



## DKY (May 11, 2013)

Hi,

Do anybody have idea how many years of work experience ACS is deducting, according to new rule, for qualification of B.Tech in Electronics & communications engineering.
It will be a great help if someone can shed a light on it as I am planning to apply for ACS.
Thanks.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well it seems to be the latest change regarding work experience point allocation whereby one will effectively require 5 years of work experience for 5 points and ppl with dissimilar BSc. and Job will require 7 years of work experience to get the 5 points... !
> 
> So much for that 5...!


I have a querry, I have 8 yrs experience in directly IT related jobs with major in Computer Science in Graduation. Am I gonna get the full marks for employment section? Or they r still gonna deduct some experience & points ad well? Pls help.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> I have a querry, I have 8 yrs experience in directly IT related jobs with major in Computer Science in Graduation. Am I gonna get the full marks for employment section? Or they r still gonna deduct some experience & points ad well? Pls help.


DIAC may ignore first 2 years if they follow ACS... even then u'll get 10 points.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

DKY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do anybody have idea how many years of work experience ACS is deducting, according to new rule, for qualification of B.Tech in Electronics & communications engineering.
> It will be a great help if someone can shed a light on it as I am planning to apply for ACS.
> Thanks.


B.Tech in ECE... Probably they will cut off first 4 years for assessing anything related SE..


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Offshore work experience must be 3 years for 5 points... but if ACS cuts down 2 of those years as per their new initiative... I highly doubt DIAC will include those 2 years... they can... but I am afraid they wont.. u've to wait for some statements from DIAC regarding this issue...


my spouse is 2 years experience only can i claim 5 points for her


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi DKY, 

that depends on how your bachelor is evaluated with respect to AQF (= Australian Qualification Framework) equivalence. Three scenarios come to mind: 

 You bachelor is evaluated as equivalent to an *AQF bachelor with a major in ICT*. Then you need *two years* of relevant work experience post-degree. Criteria: see below. 
 You bachelor is evaluated as equivalent to an *AQF bachelor with a minor in ICT*. Then you need at least *five years* of relevant work experience post-degree. For a minor at least *20% of your subjects/hours* in the degree program must be ICT relevant (logic, algebra, programming, signal processing, project management etc.). Do a quick evaluation with your curriculum yourself. You should get a good estimate of whether you have a chance or not. Most B.Tech graduates from India seem to get assessed as a bachelor with major or minor in ICT. 
 ACS may also assess your qualification as an *Advanced Diploma with a major in ICT* (+5 years of work experience). They may also decide that your B.Tech does not have sufficient ICT content and that you have to go through *RPL* (+6 years of work experience). 

*Major in ICT:*


> As a guide, a major in a Bachelor degree must have a minimum of *33% ICT content*. Such ICT content must *progress through all years* of the program with at least one third of it being at a demonstrably advanced final year level.


Note that the length of your bachelor program should be at least 4 years to be counted as AQF bachelor equivalent. 

Source and more information: ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines
Summary of Criteria

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## DKY (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Monika & Sunlight for your valuable inputs.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

espresso said:


> Note that the length of your bachelor program should be at least 4 years to be counted as AQF bachelor equivalent.
> 
> Source and more information: ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines
> Summary of Criteria
> ...



Hello Monika,

Is it mentioned anywhere that it is written the length should be four years (or u just mentioned the best case scenario). ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sunlight11, 

I was sure I read that somewhere but cannot dig up the source right now . According to the AQF Bachelor Degree Guidelines 3 or 4 year degrees are acceptable. I could remember it wrong, to be honest. If I find the source I'll link it here - otherwise please ignore. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

hello guys

I'm just wondering if somebody here apply for RPL and ACS reduces 6 or respectively 8 years?


----------



## anw.jaff (May 8, 2013)

Ann121 said:


> Hi Chetu,
> 
> Well I am not be of any help in this regard as I have already had my ACS result in Feb which was positive and all experience I showed was acknowledged by ACS.
> However, I am willing to ask you another question regarding your timeline.
> ...


Hi 
How long for ACS to provide the results, I have applied "SOFTWARE ENGINEER" 261313 ICT MAJOR about 7+ years of Experience.

Kindly inform/share how long is it taking in the current scenario..

will be really appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

*B-Tech in ECE*

Hi,
I have already applied for ACS assessment. I have 9 years experience in IT industry and have completed my B.E in Electronics and Communication. I recently got a mail from my consultant that they are reducing 5 years of experience for B.E ECE grads.
After going through this thread, I got the impression that it is 4 yrs that they will reduce. Could any one clarify my question ?


----------



## anw.jaff (May 8, 2013)

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> I have already applied for ACS assessment. I have 9 years experience in IT industry and have completed my B.E in Electronics and Communication. I recently got a mail from my consultant that they are reducing 5 years of experience for B.E ECE grads.
> After going through this thread, I got the impression that it is 4 yrs that they will reduce. Could any one clarify my question ?


Well, 
I am not sure what your consultant says as the reason for supporting his statement is not mentioned.
If you have seen the *"summary of criteria"* it says clearly how you may submit your application if you have major from other streams as in your case ECE.
You have to submit an RPL and the relevant number of experience as stated in * "summary of criteria"* how you drifted from your stream to your current job etc....
so if they remove it then it is coz of the criteria in "summary of criteria".

Please check and get the precise details so as to understand your application processing.

Wondering how long it is for the entire process and the procedure

regards,


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

They mentioned it as "of late, it has been noticed that....". They have not mentioned any reason. They just informed me that this is the pattern since May 2013. I have submitted my application with RPL and other require documents...Do you have any guess on how much of my exp will reduced ? .
By the way, 8 to 12 weeks is the time taken for ACS


----------



## anw.jaff (May 8, 2013)

A friend of mine who applied with the same scenario got his ACS in about 5 weeks 
they removed his initial 2 years of experience as it was a support job, however with 60 points and with IT/Computer science subjects in his B.Tech ECE he was approved in about 2-3 months after applying for EOI.
So I'd say stay positive keep you fingers crossed and wait for it to happen.

Need not worry its not the be all and end all....


GUD LUCK


stay in touch

Take care...... C ya


----------



## amithpat (Apr 16, 2013)

*Will ACS Count Full time Work Experience During Diploma in Electronics & Communicatio*

Hello Experts,

I have completed my full time Diploma (3 Years) in Electronics and Telecommunication in the year 2006, and I have work experience in IT as system administrator from May 2007 till date (7 Years). During my full time studies i worked full time for more than 25 hrs a week for a IT Company (3Years) as System Administrator based on windows skills and (12th science or Higher Secondary) as base Education.

Now I am applying for ACS, I have 2 Major Questions

(1)Will they consider my Education which can cliam 10 points and 10 years of IT experience which can claim 15 points.

(2)If they don't consider then will they only consider 7 years of experience which can claim 10 points and 3 Years Diploma which can claim 10 points.



Here i need to go through RPL which has two (2) categories

1. Applicants with a degree qualification without ICT content ( Which is not applicable for me as i am diploma)

2. Applicants with no tertiary qualifications. (This is Applicable for me)
<1>Applicants require a minimum of six (6) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
<2>Applicants also require an additional two (2) years of ICT skilled employment but in this instance is not required to be relevant to the ANZSCO code.
<3>Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed documentation. (See Skilled Employment).
<4>Complete the ACS Key Areas of Knowledge document - Key Areas of Knowledge
<5>Complete two (2) project reports ACS Project Report Form (RPL)

Here i am confused with second sub-section <2> which says "Applicants also require an additional two (2) years of ICT skilled employment but in this instance is not required to be relevant to the ANZSCO code"

Does this mean if they don't consider my work during diploma then 2 years will be deducted from 7 years and i will have only 5 years of IT experience and my ACS will be rejected as "NOT SUITABLE"

will the above problem affect me during EOI too or will they consider results from ACS?


Please let me know what needs to be done, I am really confused and consultancy agents are not helping either


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Chetu said:


> ACS since a few weeks has started giving result letters in a format which leaves out either the first two or four years of experience from total experience depending on whether the education qualification is considered an ICT MAJOR or ICT MINOR whether its closely related to the occupation code etc . This thread is to address issues of those who are facing this


Hi Chetu,
Any updates on your information above? if my after IT degree exp. is 9 years, will ACS count it as 7 years or less???


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have 2 + years of work experience and an ICT major degree in computer science.

I have been working as a programmer , so my occupation is closely related to my Job code.

I have 60 points from IELTS all 8 and age and degree.

So, will getting 0 work exp affect my chances?

Please advice.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> I have 2 + years of work experience and an ICT major degree in computer science.
> 
> I have been working as a programmer , so my occupation is closely related to my Job code.
> 
> ...



No, you are just fine.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> No, you are just fine.


Nice ielts score.. 

Can u elaborate a little on what u said..


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Nice ielts score..
> 
> Can u elaborate a little on what u said..


Well tnx... 
Now, having no work experience point will not affect anything. My case is same, I am pretty much sure if ACS assess me positive, they will erase 4 years of my work experience leaving me with only 7-8 Months after ... which is no good for obtaining any work points.. so yeah, I am banking on IELTS, AGE and BACHELOR too just as you.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well tnx...
> Now, having no work experience point will not affect anything. My case is same, I am pretty much sure if ACS assess me positive, they will erase 4 years of my work experience leaving me with only 7-8 Months after ... which is no good for obtaining any work points.. so yeah, I am banking on IELTS, AGE and BACHELOR too just as you.


Got it , thanks a lot.


----------



## abbaslums (Apr 7, 2013)

*After ACS Letter what is next step to do contact with Aus Embassy*

Dear Sir , 

After receiving Assessment ACS letter , What we have to do next , we will select Visa category (like 189.190,456 etc) or direct Contact with our Australia Embassy to take this ACS letter ??? please Guide us 

Or after ACS letter we will contact with Aus Embassy for visa processing , Is IELTS still needed ??? 

As per ACS Skill New Policy . Good News ! they have finished IELTS , As we receive Email from ACS Skill Team.

The ACS does not have an English language or IELTS test requirement for skills assessment

Please reply us asap , waiting for your reply.

Abbas Shahid Baqir


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

abbaslums said:


> Dear Sir ,
> 
> After receiving Assessment ACS letter , What we have to do next , we will select Visa category (like 189.190,456 etc) or direct Contact with our Australia Embassy to take this ACS letter ??? please Guide us
> 
> ...


If u have not given ur IELTS go for it now.
Then assuming you complete 60 points then go for the appropriate visa which wud be either 189 or 190.

Although u dont need IELTS for ACS it is mandatory for ur EOI.

You will enter the ACS information in the EOI form.Dont send it to the embassy ,lol.
For 190 u will have to apply for state sponsorship.
If this sounds complicated , get an agent.


----------



## aruno (Jun 9, 2013)

Good evening friends!!

My self Arun from India, applied for ACS Assessment on June6th and its "With Assessor" status.

My Background is:

1. B.Sc in Maths, Physics and Computer Science - no idea whether it comes under ICT major/minor - 2005
2. MCA (Master of Computer Applications- hope it comes under ICT major) -2008
3. M.Tech Computer Science - clearly it comes under ICT Major -2010

Now, I have 3 years exact experience as "Software Engineer" 2010 - 2013 May
My Nominated occupation also "Software Engineer" so it is clearly close.

Now my worry is, if they consider MCA as ICT Major then will they consider my second masters
as learning stage and consider my 3 years exp as valid 

or

they reduce my exp to 1 year (3 - 2 yrs) and hence i should rely on my 7 band IELTS and SS.

How will they consider my profile any clues.. fingers crossed ..

~Arun


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

aruno said:


> Good evening friends!!
> 
> My self Arun from India, applied for ACS Assessment on June6th and its "With Assessor" status.
> 
> ...


If you have SS, then you dont have to worry much as u will make it to 60 points with 7 in IELTS and 30 points from age if you are over 25 even if u get 0 work exp points.

ACS is pretty unpredictable these days.


----------



## aruno (Jun 9, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> If you have SS, then you dont have to worry much as u will make it to 60 points with 7 in IELTS and 30 points from age if you are over 25 even if u get 0 work exp points.
> 
> ACS is pretty unpredictable these days.


Thank you mjamal14. Any idea how many days/months it is taking these days to get assessment from stage4 (with assessor). Any one got letter in recent past here? 

~Arun


----------



## anw.jaff (May 8, 2013)

* Hi, I hope everyone is doing well and having positive vibes about their respective processes..... Anyone in the last one week or so received their approval from ACS?

Is it sill about 5-8 weeks wait time after applying?
How long is it staying with the accessors (stage 4) ?

Please update the latest possible reviews. 

Look forward for lots of reviews....
Thanks a ton,

Cheers
*


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

anw.jaff said:


> * Hi, I hope everyone is doing well and having positive vibes about their respective processes..... Anyone in the last one week or so received their approval from ACS?
> 
> Is it sill about 5-8 weeks wait time after applying?
> How long is it staying with the accessors (stage 4) ?
> ...


Hello,

Application submitted : 09th june 2013
With Assessor : 19th June 2013

Still in the STage 4 : WIth Assessor


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

hthoria said:


> Hello,
> 
> Application submitted : 09th june 2013
> With Assessor : 19th June 2013
> ...


Oops some corrApplication submitted : 09th April 2013
With Assessor : 19th April 2013

Still in the STage 4 : WIth Assessor[/QUOTE]ection below :


----------



## anw.jaff (May 8, 2013)

Hmm, thanx we seem to be in the same boat so far..... 
Applied march 27
with assessor march 29....................
still waiting.... i guess it is about 5-8 weeks since the time with assessor?


Gud Luck... plz kp us posted...


----------



## anw.jaff (May 8, 2013)

According to this...............
This is the life cycle of ACS application as per what I have seen and read about:

Stage 1: Application received
Stage 2: Someone (may be Assessor or not) is checking whether it is complete and decides whether it goes to Stage 3 or 4
Stage 3: Incomplete, waiting for more Documents (Applicant would get e-mail asking for missing docs with time limit of 28 days- if you do not provide anything in these days - application would be processed as such)
Stage 4a (With Assessor): It's assigned to an Assessor and now is in his/some queue.
Stage 4b (In Progress): Assessor is actually working on it
Stage 5: Finished, mailing out results.

These are rough estimates to the time it takes in separate stages for ACS application:
1 -> 2: same or next business day
2 -> 4a or 3: 1 to 7 days
3 -> 4a: when docs are received.
4a -> 4b: 3-6 weeks
4b -> 5: 1 to 7 days.


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

anw.jaff said:


> Hmm, thanx we seem to be in the same boat so far.....
> Applied march 27
> with assessor march 29....................
> still waiting.... i guess it is about 5-8 weeks since the time with assessor?
> ...


Yes, it is around 5-8 weeks... however I am worried about the new process now 
Hope it doesn't apply to our application since we submitted it before the new process was in place


----------



## auspirant258 (May 22, 2013)

anw.jaff said:


> According to this...............
> This is the life cycle of ACS application as per what I have seen and read about:
> 
> Stage 1: Application received
> ...


Very good detail:clap2:


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

*Partner points can be claimed, without experience*

Yes you can claim points for your partner. Only condition is that the skill assessment needs to be done and the result should be positive. Experience does not matter.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

*Partner points can be claimed, without experience*



zeinasoft said:


> my partner is 2 years exp only is this mean she is 0 exp now and i will be not able to claim 5 points for partner skills .


Yes you can claim points for your partner. Only condition is that the skill assessment needs to be done and the result should be positive. Experience does not matter.


----------



## anw.jaff (May 8, 2013)

*ACS results Jul'2013*

Hello Everyone, 

Anybody received ACS in the last week of Jun 2013 or after ?? ????? 

Look forward to hearing from u all....



Cheers,


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

anw.jaff said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Anybody received ACS in the last week of Jun 2013 or after ?? ?????
> 
> ...


May I know ur ANZSCO Code???


----------



## auspirant258 (May 22, 2013)

anw.jaff said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Anybody received ACS in the last week of Jun 2013 or after ?? ?????
> 
> ...


Hi anw.jaff,

You can refer to the below link to find the latest updates:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## anw.jaff (May 8, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> may i know ur anzsco code???


2613


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello guys

I have a short question:

If I get for my RPL ACS assessment 5 or 10 points for my work experience now and than I'm going to study a Master, it's possible that DIAC accept these 5 or 10 points after my graduation as work experience? 


My Plan:
1. RPL ACS application sent 9th of April, still waiting... :ranger:
2. Study Master of Information Systems 2014 until 2016
3. Apply for 189 or 190 in 2016


----------



## khan_06 (Jun 13, 2013)

HI All, 

I have recived the following reply from ACS:

Thank you for your Skills Assessment Application to the Australian Computer Society. Your skills assessment 748114 has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is ONLY suitable for ANZSCO code 263212.If you would like to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per this recommendation, please click here to respond to this email stating your preference.Please note: If you wish to nominate an alternate ANZSCO code apart from this recommendation, you will be required to submit a Review Application after your current skills assessment has been finalised. 
I have total experience of 10 years with 6 years in SAP Basis and 4 years in Desktop and OS adminstration. Could you please advice should I go ahead with the recommendation made by ACS. If yes and incase I get postove feedback I hope I can work in SAP Basis in Australia if all goes well.

Regards


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

khan_06 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have recived the following reply from ACS:
> 
> ...



You Will get a positive assessment if you go by the assessor, but note that Your job prospect in Australia is NOT Dependent on ACS outcome.


----------



## khan_06 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> You Will get a positive assessment if you go by the assessor, but note that Your job prospect in Australia is NOT Dependent on ACS outcome.


Thanx for the reply.

Just want to know that means I can work under any field within IT once i get positive response from ACS and the following processes.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

khan_06 said:


> Thanx for the reply.
> 
> Just want to know that means I can work under any field within IT once i get positive response from ACS and the following processes.


Yes you can work in any field.


----------



## khan_06 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes you can work in any field.


Thank you very much for the information !!!!!!


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

Hi Auspirant,
May I know the source of the excel sheet ? Is it provided by your consultant ?
I have applied on 22nd April but havent heard anything from them?


----------



## suvlam (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Can you please help on some confusion.

ACS assessment and EOI/ INvite already done , but application in DIAC is not filled . now from june there are some news/rumours about ACS reducing the experience counted . 

Will it impact only the new Applications or people like me also , who are ACS cleared but application not filed in DIAC

REgards
SuV


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

suvlam said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you please help on some confusion.
> 
> ...


When did you get your ACS result , paste it here so that ppl can pitch-in.


----------



## suvlam (Dec 4, 2012)

Chetu said:


> When did you get your ACS result , paste it here so that ppl can pitch-in.


I got ACS assessment done on May 4 .Got EOI on may 20 .

application in diac is not filed so far.

Regards
Suv


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

Hi Auspirant,
May I know the source of the excel sheet ? Is it provided by your consultant ?
I have applied on 22nd April but havent heard anything from them.


----------



## suvlam (Dec 4, 2012)

suvlam said:


> I got ACS assessment done on May 4 .Got EOI on may 20 .
> 
> application in diac is not filed so far.
> 
> ...


also , want to mention that in my ACS result , i got all my experience validated . but when now DIAC will check it , wil they deduct the points based on new rules ? or i am safe under old rule ?

please advice , need to file my VIsa in next 15 days , if i am safe

Thanks and Regards
Suv.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

You need to see if your results letter from Acs has a date . For eg. : your experience after July 2008 is considered skilled and closely related bla bla ...


----------



## minhtuanmt1 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Please anyone me with working experience counting*

Hi,

I have a stricky situation and wonder how many points I could claim from DIAC.
I finished all the courses at my University in May 2005 but not yet receive my Certificate until October 2005 because my University only holds 2 Graduation Ceremony each year (one in February and one in October). I've been working fulltime since December 2004 and I have more than 8.5 years of experience up till now. My ACS result was on March 2013 and EOI submitted in May 2013, therefore the new rule will not affect me.
But my most concern thing here is that am I able to claim working experience point that count from 12/2004 or 5/2005 or 10/2005?
Please anyone help to clarify this for me. This would help me to claim the right amount of points that I deserve.

Here is my ACS result:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from Vietnam National University - Ho Chi Minh City University Of Technology completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:
...
...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you very much,
Tuan


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey Guys ,

Kindly throw me some light on this.

I have a B.Tech degree ( joined direct 2 year as i have Diploma in IT )
I have 3.5 years of Exp in IT.

Regarding New ACS ,

My questions are :- 

1) Will my B.Tech degree will be consider as 4 year or 3 year since i joined directly to the second year. If they consider as 3 year will that spoil anything ?
2) lets say ACS removes 1st two years from my employment list . in that case it will be positive assessment or negative assessment ?


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Guys
I received my ACS result today but can’t make any sense out of it. Can someone explain looking at the result If i can claim any points for my work exp.

Any help would be appreciated.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates:08/04 - 07/06 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: Coordinator Order Management
Employer:XXXXXX 
Country:Switzerland

Dates:07/06 - 11/08 (2yrs 4mths)
Position:UAT Coordinator
Employer:XXXXXX
Country:Switzerland

Dates:12/08 - 10/10 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Programme Manager
Employer:XXXXX
Country:Switzerland

Dates:11/10 - 06/11 (0yrs 7mths) 
Position: Project Leader
Employer:XXXXX
Country:Switzerland

Dates:08/11 - 12/12 (1yrs 4mths) 
Position: Project Leader
Employer:XXXXX
Country:Switzerland

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates:05/03 - 08/04 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Advisor Technical Helpdesk
Employer:XXXXX
Country:Switzerland

=============================================
Also the most confusing thing is that they say " employment after December 2012 is considered" which is in the middle of an employment. How is that possible ??

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi depende

can u display ful result.. yor qualification detail??

I guess u get *0* points


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hi depende
> 
> can u display ful result.. yor qualification detail??
> 
> I guess u get *0* points


It is the ful result because I don't have a tertiary education. So it looks that I can't claim any points


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

depende said:


> Hi Guys
> I received my ACS result today but can&#146;t make any sense out of it. Can someone explain looking at the result If i can claim any points for my work exp.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


This is the first I am seeing with such deduction . Guys anybody pitch in .

Depende , I think you should call them and ask on what basis was almost 8 years of experience annihilated !! 
Btw did you use the rpl ? What's your education qualification ?


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Chetu said:


> This is the first I am seeing with such deduction . Guys anybody pitch in .
> 
> Depende , I think you should call them and ask on what basis was almost 8 years of experience annihilated !!
> Btw did you use the rpl ? What's your education qualification ?


Yes I used RPL. I was really shocked today. They reduced 8 years maybe because I don't have a tertiary education....


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Chetu said:


> This is the first I am seeing with such deduction . Guys anybody pitch in .
> 
> Depende , I think you should call them and ask on what basis was almost 8 years of experience annihilated !!
> Btw did you use the rpl ? What's your education qualification ?


As explained in the ACS Criteria pdf:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

depende said:


> Hi Guys
> I received my ACS result today but can’t make any sense out of it. Can someone explain looking at the result If i can claim any points for my work exp.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> ...



Hey Depende , really feel sorry for it , but wat was ur status whether its positive assessment or negative ? if you cant claim any point it means negative assessment ??? i hope it shd be positive so that u can process further.


----------



## koksviji (Apr 23, 2013)

*Any ACS Result in July*

Hi All

Anybody received ACS result in first week of July


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey Depende , really feel sorry for it , but wat was ur status whether its positive assessment or negative ? if you cant claim any point it means negative assessment ??? i hope it shd be positive so that u can process further.


Yes it was positive but I can't claim points


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Same here ...i got positive assessment but 2 years experience deducted? I claimed 8 years but ACS considered 6 years as equally appropriate to the skilled level relevant to ANZSCO code.

What should I do now...either I claimed 8 years in EOI because they assessed it or 6 years because they only consider it equivalent to the ANZSCO code?


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

jbilal23 said:


> Same here ...i got positive assessment but 2 years experience deducted? I claimed 8 years but ACS considered 6 years as equally appropriate to the skilled level relevant to ANZSCO code.
> 
> What should I do now...either I claimed 8 years in EOI because they assessed it or 6 years because they only consider it equivalent to the ANZSCO code?


It doesn't make any difference in _points_ if u take 6 or 8 years right ?


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

mjamal14 said:


> It doesn't make any difference in _points_ if u take 6 or 8 years right ?


With 8 years you will received 15 points but with 6 you only eligible for 10 points 

Check the points sections for subclass 189 on DIAC website
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

jbilal23 said:


> With 8 years you will received 15 points but with 6 you only eligible for 10 points
> 
> Check the points sections for subclass 189 on DIAC website
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


The 2 year deduction thing has been happening for the past few months now.How many total points do u have with 6 years of exp ?


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

mjamal14 said:


> The 2 year deduction thing has been happening for the past few months now.How many total points do u have with 6 years of exp ?


55 points with ielts 6.5,6.5,7 & 7 so i have to go for another ielts attempt to get 7 all in each area..


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

jbilal23 said:


> 55 points with ielts 6.5,6.5,7 & 7 so i have to go for another ielts attempt to get 7 all in each area..


Yes , that wud be the best thing to do for u.

Its not that difficult to get it.


----------



## minhtuanmt1 (Jul 2, 2013)

minhtuanmt1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a stricky situation and wonder how many points I could claim from DIAC.
> I finished all the courses at my University in May 2005 but not yet receive my Certificate until October 2005 because my University only holds 2 Graduation Ceremony each year (one in February and one in October). I've been working fulltime since December 2004 and I have more than 8.5 years of experience up till now. My ACS result was on March 2013 and EOI submitted in May 2013, therefore the new rule will not affect me.
> ...


Can anyone help me please? I'm so confusing in this case. Understanding this will help me to claim working experience point correctly that I deserve.

Thanks a lot for your helps.
Tuan


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

minhtuanmt1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a stricky situation and wonder how many points I could claim from DIAC.
> I finished all the courses at my University in May 2005 but not yet receive my Certificate until October 2005 because my University only holds 2 Graduation Ceremony each year (one in February and one in October). I've been working fulltime since December 2004 and I have more than 8.5 years of experience up till now. My ACS result was on March 2013 and EOI submitted in May 2013, therefore the new rule will not affect me.
> ...


I will say that claiming points after completion of your degree will keep you on the safer side.

Why don't u send an email with this question and see what they say.

Also, what is the start date of your exp given by ACS ?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

minhtuanmt1 said:


> Can anyone help me please? I'm so confusing in this case. Understanding this will help me to claim working experience point correctly that I deserve.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your helps.
> Tuan


You should claim from June 2005.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

*ACS assessment upgradation*

Hello,


Is there any one who have applied for the ACS skill upgradation?
I badly needed some information regarding this:

1. My assessment already done on May, 2012 with 4 years of experience. It is valid for May, 2014. I applied again this year for 5 years experience. Now, I am confused about their new assessment guideline. Their assessment result letter format is changed according to the request of DIAC. It is not mentioned anything in the new guideline who have applied for the upgradation.

2. There is no proper clarification from DIAC regarding the deeming date. Is there any information regarding DIAC's decision? If they assess my old assessment with new rules, my application for the upgradion will be in vain and worthless. 

Rumel


----------



## minhtuanmt1 (Jul 2, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> I will say that claiming points after completion of your degree will keep you on the safer side.
> 
> Why don't u send an email with this question and see what they say.
> 
> Also, what is the start date of your exp given by ACS ?


Hi mjamal14,
Thanks for your answer.
Do you have an email address to contact? ACS result counts my working exp from December 2004.

Thanks/Tuan


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

One of my friend's ACS result was positive but they deducted 2 initial years of experience. Her total experience is 4.5 years. SO now she can only claim for 2.5 years (that is 0 points) while lodging EOI?


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

dharmesh said:


> One of my friend's ACS result was positive but they deducted 2 initial years of experience. Her total experience is 4.5 years. SO now she can only claim for 2.5 years (that is 0 points) while lodging EOI?


I m also waiting for the response. Is there anyone who have the information or who has done the reassessment from ACS? If anyone have in this forum, please share ur result. I need to know the outcome of the reassessment.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

minhtuanmt1 said:


> Hi mjamal14,
> Thanks for your answer.
> Do you have an email address to contact? ACS result counts my working exp from December 2004.
> 
> Thanks/Tuan


Tuan,

I have always read that *work exp is valid only after you complete your relevant degree * as indicated in your case by your degree certificate.

So, I wud say June 2005.

If you are currently working and need extra points why not wait for 7 months and then apply..


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Hi, 

I've been trying to confirm whether my DOEACC 'A' level will be considered equivalent to Australian degree or it will be considered a diploma?

All Mara agents have different views on that.

That contain all the computer related subjects which are as follows-:


Introduction
'A' level course of DOEACC Scheme is equivalent to an Advanced Diploma in Computer Applications. Students can acquire this qualification by undergoing this course and passing the examination conducted by the DOEACC Society. Working professionals can also appear in this examination directly, provided they possess the requisite educational qualification as indicated below.
Eligibility
i) For students appearing through an institute Level 'O' /Government recognized polytechnic engineering diploma after class 10. Followed in each case, by an accredited 'A' level course (no concurrency). A Government recognized polytechnic engineering diploma after 10+2 / Graduate and an accredited 'A' level course in each case.
ii) For students-at-large (Direct Applicants)Level 'O'/Government recognized polytechnic engineering diploma/Graduate. Followed in each case, by one year relevant experience*. The 'A' level diploma will awarded only after successful completion of the academic stream i.e. polytechnic engineering diploma after 10+2 or degree. 
*Relevant experience connotes job experience in IT, including teaching in a recognized institution as faculty member, excludes coaching.
Syllabus
The syllabus for 'A' level has been diversified. It contains:
- eight compulsory module and,
- two elective papers. 
In the diversified syllabi, new subjects have been added as electives and certain amendments have been made to the syllabus on some of the subjects. All the subjects prior to diversification have been retained on diversification of the syllabus, with the amendments mentioned above.
The syllabus for 'A' level can be obtained by post or in person from the DOEACC Society at a cost of Rs.150/- .


Examination: Examination for 'A' level will be held only under the diversification syllabus from January 2000 onwards. 'A' level as a whole is a sub-set of 'B'.
Papers: The papers for 'A' level are as under:-

Subject Code
Subject
A1-R3
IT Tools and Application
A2-R3
Business Systems
A3-R3
Programming & Problem solving through "C" Language
A4-R3
Computer Organization
A5-R3
Structured System Analysis & Design
A6-R3
Data Structure through "C" Language
A7-R3
Introduction to Data Base Management Systems
A8-R3
Basic of OS, Unix & Shell Programming
A9-R3
Data Communication and Networks
A10.1-R3
Elective
Introduction to Object Oriented Programming & C++
A10.2-R3
Elective
Introduction to Object Oriented Programming through Java
A10.3-R3
Elective
Computer Graphics


Also, I was awarded HDSE (higher diploma in Software engineering) from my institute in 2005. Would that help?

I completed that in year 2005 but got Diploma in 2008 however all exams cleared in 2005 only and that shows in a certificate.

I have also completed B.Com (pass) in 2005 and having 6+ years of experience in ICT Business Analyst profile.

Please assist if i would get +ve skill assessment and would get any experience points.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## minhtuanmt1 (Jul 2, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Tuan,
> 
> I have always read that *work exp is valid only after you complete your relevant degree * as indicated in your case by your degree certificate.
> 
> ...


Hi mjamal14,

Thanks a lot for your info. I submitted EOI on May 2013 and I asked this question because I think I might have a chance to receive invitation before Oct 2013. But if DIAC invites me after 10/2013 then everything is fine.

Thanks/Tuan


----------



## stmalek (Jul 8, 2013)

*ACS Assesment Result less tha n actual experience*

Hi

I asessed my experince under ICT System Analyst. In total I have 8 years experince from 4 different company. But acs only gave 4 years +ve assessment . Rest 2 companies they are saying not closely related. But my Experience letter more or less same for all companies. In that case can i claim 8 years experience from DIAC. DIAC will follow the ACs result or total experience?? Wht should i mention while filling up the EOI. All exp related to my catagory or shoould i mention only 4 years related to my catagory rest not related. 

Please help me in that case..


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

u can claim 4 yr experinece only..

DIAC follow ACS skill experience, so u can claim 5 points for 3 yr experiience rules by DIAC...


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

stmalek said:


> Hi
> 
> I asessed my experince under ICT System Analyst. In total I have 8 years experince from 4 different company. But acs only gave 4 years +ve assessment . Rest 2 companies they are saying not closely related. But my Experience letter more or less same for all companies. In that case can i claim 8 years experience from DIAC. DIAC will follow the ACs result or total experience?? Wht should i mention while filling up the EOI. All exp related to my catagory or shoould i mention only 4 years related to my catagory rest not related.
> 
> Please help me in that case..



Hi stmalek,

I had a similar issue and I wrote to ACS asking for explanation. As per the update from ACS, one can only claim points for experience after the date in which they have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for the nominated occupation.

In your case, unfortunately, you may claim points for 4 years. Rest 4 years would be not related. 


*-------------------------------------*
*IELTS*: Feb 2013; *L*-8.5, *R*-7.5, *W*-8.0, *S*-7.0|*ACS*: April 2013 – July 2013|*EOI*: July 2013| :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Got the result a few mins ago ...Unfortunatey they didnt consider my whole experience..

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:


Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing

Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after Novermber 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Admin
Employer: ABC
Country: India

My diploma Electronic considered as major degree than why they put skill date long long nov 2011..

Can I claim 5 points for expeirnece??


----------



## suvlam (Dec 4, 2012)

Chetu said:


> You need to see if your results letter from Acs has a date . For eg. : your experience after July 2008 is considered skilled and closely related bla bla ...


Hello Chetu ,

Yes its clear now , i overlooked the year they mentioned in the ACS letter .

they chucked off 4 years , when it wass all related 

no option now , but to give ielts to get 10 marks from it 

Thanks
SuVlam


----------



## suvlam (Dec 4, 2012)

stmalek said:


> Hi
> 
> I asessed my experince under ICT System Analyst. In total I have 8 years experince from 4 different company. But acs only gave 4 years +ve assessment . Rest 2 companies they are saying not closely related. But my Experience letter more or less same for all companies. In that case can i claim 8 years experience from DIAC. DIAC will follow the ACs result or total experience?? Wht should i mention while filling up the EOI. All exp related to my catagory or shoould i mention only 4 years related to my catagory rest not related.
> 
> Please help me in that case..


DIAC , as a authority dont have much idea about the profession u are in , so they are totally relying on the information provided in the ACS / or other accessing authority letter. so if there is a experience reduction , please dont claim points for it . you are putting AUD 3000 at risk

Suvlam


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

suvlam said:


> Hello Chetu ,
> 
> Yes its clear now , i overlooked the year they mentioned in the ACS letter .
> 
> ...


Why don't you look for SS so that you may get 5/10 points depending on 190.489 thus fulfilling your points and eliminating the need for giving IELTS again ?


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

Hi All,

Need some help. I applied for ACS on 13th May, under 263111.

I'm btech in Electronics and Comm. with 4.7 years of exp in IT. Closely related to points mentioned under this category. I have also added few points that are mentioned under 263111 to the reference letters. 

Will ACS deduct any years of exp? Even if they deduct 2 years my total years of exp will come down to 2.7 years or may be less. So are there any chances that they will count full exp of 4.7 exp? I'll be probably be going for state sponsorship after this. Victoria asks for 3 years of exp, so if they deduct 2 years, I still wont have 3. What are the changes and expert suggestions on this? Any chances of 4 years deduction? Also, I completed Microsoft certifications last year only, will that have any effect on the result?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

arnavsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help. I applied for ACS on 13th May, under 263111.
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy,

Maybe the experts in this group can correct me if I am wrong, but the skills assessment from ACS will be considered by DIAC to decide whether you can have points for skilled employment or no and to see if your occupation has a +ve skills assessment or no.

However, if you may go for SS, then I think they may consider the skills assessment from ACS but not the "skilled employment" clause which ACS will deduct 2 years from your work ex. So i guess for SS, we just need to have a +ve skills assessment and then your total experience should work for you.

However, Experts comments awaited on this.
I am too waiting on my ACS assessment, my status has been changed to "Case Finalised" today so fingers crossed.

TC


----------



## suvlam (Dec 4, 2012)

hthoria said:


> Why don't you look for SS so that you may get 5/10 points depending on 190.489 thus fulfilling your points and eliminating the need for giving IELTS again ?


Hi Hthoria,

My total exp was 8.5 , they reduced it to 4.5 , so i lost 10 points there and sitting at 50 now 

Not Sure why they reduced 4 years , when all was closely related , full time and supported by relevant docs like bk stmt , payslips etc ..

Regards
Suvlam


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

hthoria said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Maybe the experts in this group can correct me if I am wrong, but the skills assessment from ACS will be considered by DIAC to decide whether you can have points for skilled employment or no and to see if your occupation has a +ve skills assessment or no.
> 
> ...


Congrats for ur application. Final few hours/days for u 

My question is, if they reduce my exp by 2 or 4 years I wont be able to apply for Victoria SS, as they ask for 3 years of exp. Not sure what's gonna happen


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

arnavsharma said:


> Congrats for ur application. Final few hours/days for u
> 
> My question is, if they reduce my exp by 2 or 4 years I wont be able to apply for Victoria SS, as they ask for 3 years of exp. Not sure what's gonna happen


Hey buddy,

I guess my English is really bad as I couldn't explain you in my earlier post.
Never mind, I'll try once again. :fingerscrossed:

What I feel is, if you have 4.7 years of experience then ACS will cut off 2 years so your "skilled employment" = 2.7 years thus you are not eligible for any points for "skilled employment".

However, about the SS, I do not think it works in the same manner. That is, the State government may not take ACS's claim of your skilled employment (that is, 2.7 years in your case) and would take your total employment which is 4.7 years.

Again, I could be wrong but this is what I think should be the case.

TC


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

hthoria said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I guess my English is really bad as I couldn't explain you in my earlier post.
> Never mind, I'll try once again. :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Okay, thanks. I guess that should work for me. But lets see if any one replies with more views/suggestions


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

*ACS Reassessment*

Is there any one who has applied for the reassessment in ACS...Its urgent..


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

rumel36 said:


> Is there any one who has applied for the reassessment in ACS...Its urgent..


You can apply for the review and can add additional document to approve something you have extra in your bag of experience and education but do calculate your case well before resubmitting it to ACS because there are chances that you will get the same result again.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

jbilal23 said:


> You can apply for the review and can add additional document to approve something you have extra in your bag of experience and education but do calculate your case well before resubmitting it to ACS because there are chances that you will get the same result again.


I need to know whether they could deduct my experience or not after applying reassessment. 

I have already 4 years +ve assessment. Now I have applied for adding 1 more year. 
I am afraid.


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

rumel36 said:


> I need to know whether they could deduct my experience or not after applying reassessment.
> 
> I have already 4 years +ve assessment. Now I have applied for adding 1 more year.
> I am afraid.


This depends on your date lines..when you completed your last degree..ACS will deduct 2 or 3 years after your degree completion date...play safe...if possible share your details with me or your received assessment + the new experience you want to add...may be i can guide you in my capacity


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

jbilal23 said:


> This depends on your date lines..when you completed your last degree..ACS will deduct 2 or 3 years after your degree completion date...play safe...if possible share your details with me or your received assessment + the new experience you want to add...may be i can guide you in my capacity


I have completed my degree on Feb, 2008 in B.Sc in CSE and started job from March, 2008.

I have 4 years positive assessment which I have got in May, 2012. This assessment valid till 2014.

I applied again on 27 April, 2013 for adding 1 more year in the same company.

I dont know what would be happened. Hope for the best.


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

rumel36 said:


> I have completed my degree on Feb, 2008 in B.Sc in CSE and started job from March, 2008.
> 
> I have 4 years positive assessment which I have got in May, 2012. This assessment valid till 2014.
> 
> ...


I think you better apply with your previous assessment. DIAC will consider your 4 experience assessed by ACS + experience till the time you got EOI invitation (my friend did the same 2 months back). I am afraid ACS will cut atleast 2 years of your experience in new assessment as they are doing same with other ppl now a days...and most probably your experience will count after feb 2010..

Again this is just my assumptions!


----------



## msarkar_expat (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi

Hi

I am going to apply for PR. Before that I wanted to check my experience as per ACS new rule. Here is my background:

I have done B.Tech in Information Technology(IT) from India. I have total 8 years of experience as a Software Engineer. Here is the breakup of my work experience:

1. From Sept, 2005 to Aug, 2011 working in India for Indian IT Company

2. From Nov, 2011 to till now working in Australia for Australian IT Company 

Could you please tell me how many years of experience will be granted by ACS for my case?

Thanks,
Maitrayee


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


I think ACS will deduct atleast 2 years from your experience..my friend applied with 10 years experience but ACS ignored 3 years after he completed his graduation.


----------



## koksviji (Apr 23, 2013)

*Need assistance*

Hi Expats,

I applied for ACS in the last week of May and awaiting for assessment result. I have been reading experiance of many people post April change. i could not resist my self and now i would like to share my qualification and like to hear opinion from experts what could be my result.

I completed my Bsc(IT) on 2005 and started working for indian IT company from 2006 . I got chance to do my MS (system engineer ) part time and i completed my MS on 2010 while working full time with MNC. on DEC 2010 i changed my company and has been working with same company there after.

As both of my degree are major in computing, whether ACS will deduct 2 year post my bachelor degree or im afraid ACS dedcut 2 years after my master degree in which case i left with 8 months experience. 

I am looking for Vic SS and already attempted IELTS and could not meet requirement. 

Now i could not decide whether i can go for second attempt of my IETLS or to wait for ACS result.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Unless u dont have Aus qualification, deduction will be based after last qualifcation.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

hi,

I got positive ACS assessment in April end.

And there was no deduction in the assessment letter issued.

Is it still a issue for me? do new rules apply to me?


----------



## sidmi (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Birender,

I am in the same boat submitted my EOI in Jan 2013 when there was no change and now I came to know that ACS has changed its format/rules, I recently got the invite and I am now unsure how my case will be handled or if I should go ahead and deposit fee...


----------



## FerFrizzo (Apr 30, 2013)

sidmi said:


> Hi Birender,
> 
> I am in the same boat submitted my EOI in Jan 2013 when there was no change and now I came to know that ACS has changed its format/rules, I recently got the invite and I am now unsure how my case will be handled or if I should go ahead and deposit fee...


I believe you should consider yourself as lucky!! 

Go ahead man!!


----------



## koksviji (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Jayptl

thanks for you response.whether VIC SS consider experience mentioned by ACS after deduction or my complete experience mention in the resume.I think with IELTS band 7 +Age+degree i will be able to get 55 points . 
in that case whether i'm eligible to apply for VIC state nomination.


----------



## rob247 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, 

Am I correct in my worrying assumption?
I am going down the RPL route.
ACS will now removed 6 years from my experience as the RPL requires 6 years if my degree is non-IT related.
DIAC will agree with ACS and I can therefore claim 0 points in my EOI?



Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rob247 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am I correct in my worrying assumption?
> I am going down the RPL route.
> ...


Yes Unless DIAC decides not to follow ACS.. !


----------



## copper1 (Jul 16, 2013)

*New rules of ACS assessment*

Hi,

Desperately seeking inputs from Senior Expats.

Status:

My Age + IELTS + Education = 30 + 10 + 15 = 55 points

I received the certification from ACS couple of days back stating:

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

However, the work experience considered is since Oct 10 (rather than Oct 06). The issue is, I worked in Australia from Mar 08 to Apr 09, which has not been considered by ACS. Thus, not only have I lost 5 points derived against 3 yrs work-exp outside Aus, I have also lost the 5 points for the 1year (13 months) worked in Aus.

I have mailed the ACS concerning the same and am awaiting their response. 

Please suggest:

1. How long should I expect the ACS to respond?
2. Is there a possibility of ACS rectifying the same in their assessment?
3. If I do get the 5 points for 1yr work in Aus, is the 3-year period outside Australia mandatory or would it just entail getting no points?

Thanks in advance for your support.

Smita


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Smita,

My reply in Blue



copper1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Desperately seeking inputs from Senior Expats.
> 
> ...



Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

copper1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Desperately seeking inputs from Senior Expats.
> 
> ...



Have they put the 'AFTER' clause? In that case probably they've taken out First 4 years of your work experience because your degree was non-relevant .


----------



## kapsoz (Jul 16, 2013)

copper1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Desperately seeking inputs from Senior Expats.
> 
> ...



Hi Smita,

I'm in the similar situation. My degree is non ITC. Working since 2006 (2008- 2012 in australia). If my 6 years are deducted i cant claim for the 3 years or 1 year in australia. 

Can you please let me know if you have any solution to this through ACS/DIAC?


----------



## copper1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Kapsoz, Sunlight11,

The funny is thing is I have been considered as an ICT Major; if you refer the Criteria Summary 4 years are deducted in case of Qualification not being closely related.

@Kapsoz: I wish there was a way out. But I am now falling short by 5 points. 

@Chethan: thanks for your inputs.


----------



## reps91 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is my case: I have been working full time for 2.5 years but all that was before my graduation (which was last week). I need no skill points for working experience but I have to pass ACS anyway. Will they assess me successfully to let me apply for Skilled visa or do I have to work for 2 more years?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

reps91 said:


> Here is my case: I have been working full time for 2.5 years but all that was before my graduation (which was last week). I need no skill points for working experience but I have to pass ACS anyway. Will they assess me successfully to let me apply for Skilled visa or do I have to work for 2 more years?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Depends how your Bachelor aligns with you chosen occupation, this will decide whether you'll require 2 or 4 years of work.


----------



## reps91 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Depends how your Bachelor aligns with you chosen occupation, this will decide whether you'll require 2 or 4 years of work.


Let's assume that 2 years is enough. Will 2 years before graduation satisfy that criteria?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ACS replied in one my email saying they gonna assess Pre-Bachelor work if its relevant and at required professional level .. So I guess they wouldn't trip their own words.


----------



## reps91 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> ACS replied in one my email saying they gonna assess Pre-Bachelor work if its relevant and at required professional level .. So I guess they wouldn't trip their own words.


Thank you very much! What a relief!)


----------



## Happy Prasadh (Mar 7, 2013)

I am adding the ACS agony that most of us are facing.... My case is slightly different, although the impact is the same - falling short by 5 points. From my understanding, let me add some potential solutions that may exist

My case:
1. Diploma with ICT Major completed in 2000 - Recognized by ACS
2. Bachelor Degree with ICT Major completed in 2010 - Recognized by ACS.... all well so far, but here is the problem
3. Working since 2002 till 2013 (Till Date).
4. ACS considered my work experience only after I completed by Bachelors in 2010. They discarded all my work experience obtained after a Diploma with an ICT Major. So, eight years shaved away from total work experience. Now I am falling short by 3 months to claim atleast the required 5 points.

Email sent to ACS and not expecting much in favor of my case... Let's see

Possible options for those stuck at 55 (short by 5 points)

1. Target IELTS Band 8 - Easier said that done. But if you are confident of getting band 8, then go it. That will give another additional 10 points.

2. Spouse points - You can claim 5 points for your spouse, if applicable. However, your spouse must score band 6 in IELTS and ACS must assess their skills. The job code should be in the same category as yours. So, if your occupation is in SOL 1, then your spouse's occupation should also be in the same SOL 1.

3. State Sponsorship - If you are in 55 points, go ahead and apply for the state sponsorship. You can get an additional 5 points here making it 60 points. But your occupation must be in demand in that state's occupation list

Tough from here, but still doable...


----------



## djrulez (Jun 19, 2013)

*Does ACS consider MCSE certification at par with Graduation?*

I am a Electronics Graduate and intend to apply for 263111 

after going through this forum it seems ACS reduces the experience if your graduation and category do not match.

I have 7 years experience
Got IELTS score of 6.5 

I have one more paper to complete to get MCSE for windows server 2012

a bit worried now

Does ACS consider MCSE certification at par with Graduation? 

any suggestions apart from re-appearing for IELTS


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

djrulez said:


> I am a Electronics Graduate and intend to apply for 263111
> 
> after going through this forum it seems ACS reduces the experience if your graduation and category do not match.
> 
> ...



Your MCSE will be considered as Diploma & 5yrs will be deducted .

Electronics & Communication Degree is considered as Major in IT but generally I have seen is considered not closely related to ICT occupations . So u can expect 4 yrs here .

Anyways better than MCSE .


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi happy prasad

My profile is same like u,, same result I got,, but we can only qualify after Bachelor.


----------



## snehal (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Can some one advice if Degree in Electronics & communication is considered as ICT major?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## snehal (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Do any one have list of subjects that are considered as ICT subjects..


----------



## greystation (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

What do you think about this profile? What should I expect from my ACS assessment. I will be applying for it soon in next 1-2 weeks along with my IELTS.

* B.E (Electrical) (Mumbai University) (2001-2008) - I took drop years in between.
* Worked from July 2008 to May 2013 as Sr. Software Engineer (got promoted in between but joined as SE)

I am really confused now about the points calculation after reading this thread. Please help.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi greystation and snehal, 

@greystation 
Unfortunately it's hard to tell and depends on the ICT content of your B.E. At least 20% ICT content should result in assessment as a bachelor with a minor in ICT. ACS "deducts" a minimum *5 years* after a bachelor with a minor in ICT (Source: Summary of Criteria). You should make sure to have the full 5 years before you apply. 

@snehal
Unfortunately there is no list of ICT subjects from ACS. However, you can take a look at the ICT curricula recommendations from ACM. I found them very helpful . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## snehal (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks monika




espresso said:


> Hi greystation and snehal,
> 
> @greystation
> Unfortunately it's hard to tell and depends on the ICT content of your B.E. At least 20% ICT content should result in assessment as a bachelor with a minor in ICT. ACS "deducts" a minimum *5 years* after a bachelor with a minor in ICT (Source: Summary of Criteria). You should make sure to have the full 5 years before you apply.
> ...


----------



## SaiDaivik (Jul 18, 2013)

All,

I am a graduate in Bachelor of Computer Applications (BCA) and completed my Masters in Msc(IS).

Having 9 yrs of total experience out of which 4.11 yrs in Australia. I have submitted the references of my colleagues for Aus experience and 1 yr for Indian working exp. Attached employee reference letter on Organization letter head for entire 9 yrs. But did not submit any skills for first 3 yrs.

How many points can i get in Skills assessment? I already have 25 points for age, 10 from IELTS. Expecting 15 for education and standing at 50 points.

Can i expect 15 points from Skills assessment/ ( 10 for Aus exp and atleast 5 for Indian exp) ??


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi greystation and snehal,
> 
> @greystation
> Unfortunately it's hard to tell and depends on the ICT content of your B.E. At least 20% ICT content should result in assessment as a bachelor with a minor in ICT. ACS "deducts" a minimum *5 years* after a bachelor with a minor in ICT (Source: Summary of Criteria). You should make sure to have the full 5 years before you apply.
> ...


Monika,

Wouldn't it be 4 years and not 5 years for greystation? The degree which he holds is a bachelor in engineering. Though it's not a relevant degree for the work, according to ICT Major and NOT closely related to nominated occupation, it'll be 4 years. My friend is in the exact same spot and he's been told by the agent as 4 years of work experience will be deducted.


----------



## greystation (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have another question in relation to this. now as 4 years would be deducted, I have 10 months left out of total experience. So is this just related for points calculation or even for contacting australian employers. I don't want to be treated as "only 10 months work-ex" out of 4 years 10 months. I hope the latter is not true.



sunnyboi said:


> Monika,
> 
> Wouldn't it be 4 years and not 5 years for greystation? The degree which he holds is a bachelor in engineering. Though it's not a relevant degree for the work, according to ICT Major and NOT closely related to nominated occupation, it'll be 4 years. My friend is in the exact same spot and he's been told by the agent as 4 years of work experience will be deducted.


----------



## snehal (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi am sure the later is not true, you still hold the same experience 4 yrs 10 months for employees to choose you.

So it's all your technical skills that matter when you sit for the interview.

Good luck..



greystation said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have another question in relation to this. now as 4 years would be deducted, I have 10 months left out of total experience. So is this just related for points calculation or even for contacting australian employers. I don't want to be treated as "only 10 months work-ex" out of 4 years 10 months. I hope the latter is not true.


----------



## auspirant258 (May 22, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi greystation and snehal,
> 
> @greystation
> Unfortunately it's hard to tell and depends on the ICT content of your B.E. At least 20% ICT content should result in assessment as a bachelor with a minor in ICT. ACS "deducts" a minimum *5 years* after a bachelor with a minor in ICT (Source: Summary of Criteria). You should make sure to have the full 5 years before you apply.
> ...


Hi espresso,

After applying for EOI, how many days it took for you to recieve invite?


----------



## blues170in (Jul 21, 2013)

*can any expats evaluate the subjects listed ???*

Hi Expats,

I would want to clarify certain queries that i have.

I have written my IELTS and have received 7.5 overall rating (with >7 in each module).
AGE <33 Yrs

I am planning to apply for ACS on ANZSCO -- Software Engineer

I have overall experience of 80 Months, But there is a split/break in my experience; After completing my 15 months of experience i have opted for higher education from Sweden, if i apply for ACS with my highest Degree as MS i would be left with 65 months of experience. the subjects in my MS degree are not related to what i have been working. Instead i have MSC Computer science degree from INDIA which i believe would match the job profile i am currently in (below are the post graduation subjects)

1ST SEMESTER
OBJECT ORIENTED PROGRAMMING WITH c++
SOFTWARE ENGINEERING
OPERATING SYSTEM
COMPUTER ARCHITECTURE
MATHEMATICAL FOUNDATION FOR COMPUTER SCIENCE
UNIX - LAB
C++ -LAB

2ND SEMESTER
MICROPROCESSOR
ANALYSIS AND DESIGN OF ALGORITHMS
OBJECT ORIENTED ANALYSIS AND DESIGN
DATA BASE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM
ELECTIVE -- VISUAL PROGRAMMING
MICROPROCESSOR LAB
ELECTIVE -- VISUAL PROGRAMMING - LAB

3RD SEMESTER
DELTA COMMUNICATION & NETWORKING
MULTIMEDIA SYSTEMS
PROGRAMMING IN JAVA
ELECTIVE 2- DISTRIBUTED COMPUTING
ELECTIVE 3 - COMPUTER SIMULATION & MODELLING
PROJECT
JAVA - LAB
RDBMS - LAB

4TH SEMESTER	
PROJECT WORK


My questions are:

1) How many years would be deducted from my work experience for the above degree under ICT skillset (2yrs or 4 yrs).

2) can i claim my 80 months of experience in the relevant field even though i have a break in my work experience

3) Is it possible that do not claim my MS international degree (Which is not relevant to my work) and claim my Post graduate master in computer science degree from India (are there any implications if i do that) with total 80 Months of experience.

Thanks in Advance !!!!


----------



## greystation (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi, I was reading another post in the forums and for a similar case, it was suggested that RPL approach shall be taken. But its a 2011 post, so I am curious to know that what should be my approach? as I am B.E Elec and working as software engineer since 4 years 10 months.

What approach shall I take to maximise my points? I really don't want to lose my points on work experience.



greystation said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What do you think about this profile? What should I expect from my ACS assessment. I will be applying for it soon in next 1-2 weeks along with my IELTS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy Prasadh (Mar 7, 2013)

Have an update from today re: ACS assessment. Want to share this an update to my previous post, since it may alleviate some concern regarding the dual degree holders.

My immi consultant sent a clarifying email to ACS on why experience was only considered after my Bachelors completion in 2010, although my diploma was completed in 2000. Per their summary of skills, my experience should be considered based on my diploma (major in ICT). ACS sent a revised letter that accepted my work experience based on my diploma qualification. So that provides me with another 5 more points.

Hope this clarifies for those who may be in my situation.




Happy Prasadh said:


> I am adding the ACS agony that most of us are facing.... My case is slightly different, although the impact is the same - falling short by 5 points. From my understanding, let me add some potential solutions that may exist
> 
> My case:
> 1. Diploma with ICT Major completed in 2000 - Recognized by ACS
> ...


----------



## kaisarhossain (Jun 12, 2012)

Today i have asked ACS to address my below queries, if anybody have any idea please reply:

my ACS assessment was received on 3-aug-2011, which is now expired and I am about to launch a re-validation request. My questions are as follows:

1. while re-validating, does ACS going to consider the new rule of deducting experience in case of relevant/irrelevant B.SC. degree?or previous rule will be applied in my re-validation case as I have completed my validation back in 3-aug-2011 according to previous rule?
2. after re-validation, can I claim points in DIAC (points for 8 years of experience) for my additional experience of 3.5 years upon submitting the correct papers of my additional employment experience in the relevant job which is gained after validating the ACS?


----------



## atiker (May 29, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am planning to get assessment for code 2613 - Software Eng/Developer Programmer

Can anyone please clarify how much points do I get for exp - 10 or 15 ?

Education BE in Electronics and Communication.
Overseas i.e non-australia IT Experience 9 years. 

Confusion is what is the degree considered as - 
ICT Major or Minor 
Closely related to the nominated occupation or NOT

Depending on the degree evaluation, some years will be deducted from experience, so I may end up getting less points.
05 points for 3-5 years
10 points for 5-8 years
15 points for 8+ years

I wanted to know what number of years I will be able to claim.

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## greystation (Jul 18, 2013)

From the looks of it, 4 years should be deducted as you studied EXTC and work as SE. So since your education is not relevant to your profession, they are going to cut 4 years. I am in the same boat. B.E Elec and SE (5 years or work ex).



atiker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to get assessment for code 2613 - Software Eng/Developer Programmer
> 
> ...


----------



## oz_pr (May 23, 2013)

copper1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Desperately seeking inputs from Senior Expats.
> 
> ...



I this u shud be able to clain points from DIAC for your whole experience , if it is CLOSELY RELATED to the nominated occupation.

Here is the copy from EOI Experinece page :


Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?

Skilled employment can also be in a closely related occupation. Any periods of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the relevant skill level of the nominated occupation. This means employment that the client claims to be ‘closely related’ to the nominated occupation must be:

a) in the same Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Unit Group, or

b) consistent with a plausible career advancement pathway.

Generally, all unit groups are at one skill level. For example, if an applicant’s nominated occupation is Accountant (General) the applicant can include skilled employment in the occupations of Management Accountant (221112) and Taxation Accountant (221113) for the purpose of points.

Skilled employment may also include career advancement and would usually take the form of promotion to a senior role or higher level that relates to their field of expertise and incorporates greater responsibility. For example - Over a 10 year period an accountant or engineer may advance in their career to a chief accountant or chief engineer or a chief executive officer. This type of career advancement may occur outside of the 4 digit ANZSCO unit group but can be considered to be closely related where it follows a well-established path for career advancement.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS? 

Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

ccham said:


> I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS?
> 
> Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


Hi,

I am in the same boat as well. As per my consultant (MARA certified) we can go ahead to lodge the application and submit the documents to support the extra work experience.

I would also like some experts here to comment on this. Please advise.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same boat as well. As per my consultant (MARA certified) we can go ahead to lodge the application and submit the documents to support the extra work experience.
> 
> I would also like some experts here to comment on this. Please advise.


ohh that's great so we can go head. that's reduce anxiety. so please update any change from your side.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## greystation (Jul 18, 2013)

If its only about making up for 60 pts, you can also try to score high in IELTS like a score of 8. This will also help you to manage your points.




ccham said:


> I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS?
> 
> Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

greystation said:


> If its only about making up for 60 pts, you can also try to score high in IELTS like a score of 8. This will also help you to manage your points.


yes it is for make 60 points. it's hard to get 8 each for IELTS for me . so my only solution is redeem work experiences gain after ACS. that's why i'm get confuse now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

ccham said:


> ohh that's great so we can go head. that's reduce anxiety. so please update any change from your side.
> :fingerscrossed:


Sure.

He asked me for the current dated employment reference letter.
salary slips and ITR.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Birender said:


> Sure.
> 
> He asked me for the current dated employment reference letter.
> salary slips and ITR.


did you submit EOI? for my case i'm doing by myself so i have to wait unit get invitation to prove those things. as i think for you it's same


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

ccham said:


> did you submit EOI? for my case i'm doing by myself so i have to wait unit get invitation to prove those things. as i think for you it's same


I will lodge my application. For EOI you dont need anything.

YOu have to submit and prove your points once you lodge the application for VISA.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Birender said:


> I will lodge my application. For EOI you dont need anything.
> 
> YOu have to submit and prove your points once you lodge the application for VISA.


ok then i will prove my after ACS experiences as extra work experiences, once i have been invited. when you hope submit your EOI and what is code?


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

ccham said:


> ok then i will prove my after ACS experiences as extra work experiences, once i have been invited. when you hope submit your EOI and what is code?


I got invited on 15th july.

Now i am preparing to lodge my application. My agent is kinda slow.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

ccham said:


> ok then i will prove my after ACS experiences as extra work experiences, once i have been invited. when you hope submit your EOI and what is code?


i am also asking the same query of yours on another thread. just to get double confirmation.

I will keep you posted with details.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Birender said:


> I got invited on 15th july.
> 
> Now i am preparing to lodge my application. My agent is kinda slow.


that's great you got invite my heartiest congratz :clap2:


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Birender said:


> i am also asking the same query of yours on another thread. just to get double confirmation.
> 
> I will keep you posted with details.


ok dear thanks a lot for your helps plz update me when you got details


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

ccham said:


> ok dear thanks a lot for your helps plz update me when you got details


Hey, check this and smile 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-invite-received-tracker-19.html#post1258877


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Birender said:


> Hey, check this and smile
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-invite-received-tracker-19.html#post1258877


mmm now can smile  thanks again :clap2:


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same boat as well. As per my consultant (MARA certified) we can go ahead to lodge the application and submit the documents to support the extra work experience.
> 
> I would also like some experts here to comment on this. Please advise.


My MA


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same boat as well. As per my consultant (MARA certified) we can go ahead to lodge the application and submit the documents to support the extra work experience.
> 
> I would also like some experts here to comment on this. Please advise.


My MARA agent said the same thing, he told me that I could claim whole experience and not the experience (skilled) mentioned in ACS letter.


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Any new results out today???/


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello. Hope all will be doing fine here.

I am new to this forum. This forum is looking pretty much informative and active.
I am Software Engineer. I have working experience of 8 years.
But problem with me is that I have not had the Experience (or Reference) letters of all those companies. However I can manage only the reference letters of last 4 years.
Now I am in trouble how to prove that I have 8 years of experience. One way someone suggested me to show the reference letter from any of your ex-colleague or any of the software house in which people know about you. I have come to know that ACS or DIAC do not contact the previous companies. Would it help me or be dangerous for me ?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

mrlenan said:


> Hello. Hope all will be doing fine here.
> 
> I am new to this forum. This forum is looking pretty much informative and active.
> I am Software Engineer. I have working experience of 8 years.
> ...


i don't know exactly but giving false documents you may put in some danger. cat't you prove them using pay slips or bank details? as i think, it is better to go with what you have. can't you score 60 without 8 years?


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

ccham said:


> cat't you prove them using pay slips or bank details? as i think, it is better to go with what you have. can't you score 60 without 8 years?


No I can't prove by slips or bank details. And yes I can score without 8 years, but still the same problem. I have proof of last 4 years, while I need to show at least 5 years to score the 60 points.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mrlenan said:


> No I can't prove by slips or bank details. And yes I can score without 8 years, but still the same problem. I have proof of last 4 years, while I need to show at least 5 years to score the 60 points.


Look if you claim points on a job, any one of Payslip, Back Deposits or Tax Returns has to be there. They will ask for these docs for sure.


----------



## rafael88 (Jul 8, 2013)

mrlenan said:


> No I can't prove by slips or bank details. And yes I can score without 8 years, but still the same problem. I have proof of last 4 years, while I need to show at least 5 years to score the 60 points.



ACS and DIAC they are different things. You dont need to prove payment for ACS, but you will need to prove for DIAC. If you dont have payslip or bank statements the CO probably will reject the work experience, but for ACS, co-worker recommendation letter will be fine. But on DIAC i strongly recommend you only claim points of you have some proof of payment.

ps: I am new too


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

mrlenan said:


> No I can't prove by slips or bank details. And yes I can score without 8 years, but still the same problem. I have proof of last 4 years, while I need to show at least 5 years to score the 60 points.


try to score more in IELTS to get more points i think it's better. as i am new for this seniors will give proper answer.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Happy Prasadh said:


> I am adding the ACS agony that most of us are facing.... My case is slightly different, although the impact is the same - falling short by 5 points. From my understanding, let me add some potential solutions that may exist
> 
> My case:
> 1. Diploma with ICT Major completed in 2000 - Recognized by ACS
> ...


Dear Happy

8 bands in IELTS all modules will fetch u 20 points.
7 bands in all modules will fetch u 10 points.

Im in same situation as ur's just trying to decide whether to go for IELTS or partner skills.

My score was W 6.5; S 6.5; L 9; R 7.

Cheers


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

pls help me hw to claim points for australian studies coz acs assessment letter says my masters which i did in australia is not closely related to my nominated occupation analyst programmer and my bachelors which i did in india is suitable for the nominated occupation anlayst programmer but i did both this degrees in major computing my doubt is whether this assesment will impact on my five points which i am claiming for my australian studies 
as per the rules i can claim five points for related occupation studies australia and my occupation is related to my nominated occupation as both of them are in computer field but this assessment letter states my masters is not closely related to it so m really scared and tensed


----------



## barhoom (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello every one,
Can some one expert help me know the expected years of experience ACS will give me based on the following:

1. I hold Bsc. Physics 1995
2. I have MS certificate Solution Developer, Application Developer, DBA since 2000.
3. I have a total of *12 *years of working experience as software engineer

I have read that ACS would consider MS certificate as ICT Major at Diploma level and for Software Engineer MS Solution Developer and DBA is considered as closely related to this role, so I expect they would deduct only 2 years of my working experience! am I right or I'm just dreaming?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

They may remove 5 years (They removed 5 from mine). I have a MCSE 1999.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

barhoom said:


> Hello every one,
> Can some one expert help me know the expected years of experience ACS will give me based on the following:
> 
> 1. I hold Bsc. Physics 1995
> ...


Dear

If ur degree is ICT major and u have relevant experience its likely that ACS will deduct 2 years from your experience. However rest depends on how your experience is assessed by ACS.

Cheers


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

My scenario is

BE computer science completed in 1999. 2002may-2005june System Admin in XYZ.
2005 june - present Software engineer in ABC.. Total 11yrs experience. I require 15points from the work experience to qualify. How will ACS assess my case ?


----------



## pradeep123 (Jul 29, 2013)

*ACS Skills Assessment processing time*

hi,

I have submit my Documents to ACS skills Assessment on june 2013.So according to the updated status in the site, it shows i'm in last stage.I have heard that processing time is maximum up to 6 weeks.

I want to know ACS new rules assessment takes more time beyond that?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

processing time is more like 12 weeks.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> My scenario is
> 
> BE computer science completed in 1999. 2002may-2005june System Admin in XYZ.
> 2005 june - present Software engineer in ABC.. Total 11yrs experience. I require 15points from the work experience to qualify. How will ACS assess my case ?


Hi, following are my details: 
Computer diploma in 2005 equivalent to MCA (master of computer application)
Total of about 9 yrs of experience
Last accessed as system admin in 2011
Applied for reassessment in july 2013. Need to know if the experience will be added since 2011 till date to earlier application or the new rule will affect my case.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi, following are my details:
> Computer diploma in 2005 equivalent to MCA (master of computer application)
> Total of about 9 yrs of experience
> Last accessed as system admin in 2011
> Applied for reassessment in july 2013. Need to know if the experience will be added since 2011 till date to earlier application or the new rule will affect my case.


Dear Tarunar1


Your skills will be assessed as per new rules. 

Regards


----------



## barhoom (Jul 28, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear
> 
> If ur degree is ICT major and u have relevant experience its likely that ACS will deduct 2 years from your experience. However rest depends on how your experience is assessed by ACS.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. As a matter of fact my degree is non-ICT (Physics) but I hope they will accept my professional certificate as a substitute to Major ICT diploma. 

Do you have any idea if my qualifications would accumulate to 8 years of experience cuz I need to get 20 points for this!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

barhoom said:


> Thanks for your reply. As a matter of fact my degree is non-ICT (Physics) but I hope they will accept my professional certificate as a substitute to Major ICT diploma.
> 
> Do you have any idea if my qualifications would accumulate to 8 years of experience cuz I need to get 20 points for this!


You may get your Physics degree assessed by VETASSESS, which may give you 15 pts for education in case of AQF Bachelor.

If you r planning to stick by your Professional certs then check the following guideline http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf it has all the Vendor certs that can be considered as AQF Diploma ... to claim points for 8 years of work, you need to have atleast 13 years of work (As ACS will deduct 5 years of experience in case a Diploma) ...


----------



## singh_sohal (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Currently I am working as a senior software engineer in an IT company.

I have *5 years* of working experience.

I have done my graduation in *(B.E.)Electronics and Communication Eng.*.

I want to immigrate to Australia based on these stats.

I am following this thread , can you please tell if ACS will give *yes or no* as I read they are deducting some particular number of work exp.

I have read some of the threads.People are really replying back N forth.I am also expecting that someone will reply to my post

Thanks in advance.
waiting for the response.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

singh_sohal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Currently I am working as a senior software engineer in an IT company.
> 
> ...


ECE is considered an ICT Major as far as I know, so u will get 15 points for that.

Out of 5 years work exp, 2 years will be deducted and u can claim 5 points for work exp, provided ACS feels that your work exp is closely related to your occupation etc.


----------



## singh_sohal (Feb 27, 2011)

mjamal14 said:


> ECE is considered an ICT Major as far as I know, so u will get 15 points for that.
> 
> Out of 5 years work exp, 2 years will be deducted and u can claim 5 points for work exp, provided ACS feels that your work exp is closely related to your occupation etc.


Thanks for the reply.

I dint get this "work exp is closely related to your occupation".

My work exp. is related to programming software and all , should it be related to my degree? 

And where can I get ICT Major list, so that I can check whether my degree is in the list or not...


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

singh_sohal said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I dint get this "work exp is closely related to your occupation".
> 
> ...


What I meant is the roles and responsibilities in your nominated occupation should match your work experience reference.

To understand what subjects need to be present in your degree for it to be an ICT major , read the description of your occupation's ANZSCO code.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> What I meant is the roles and responsibilities in your nominated occupation should match your work experience reference.
> 
> To understand what subjects need to be present in your degree for it to be an ICT major , read the description of your occupation's ANZSCO code.


I see


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a quick question......the ACS process was completed last year and the validity is untill the next year.....

During the visa process would be DIAC request to go for another ACS.....if it happens so..per say....i would be lossing the min eligibilty itself which put's me in limbo...... 

Did any body face such kind of situation before, request you to share your thoughts.

Regards
Kumar


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question......the ACS process was completed last year and the validity is untill the next year.....
> 
> ...


I missed it .. this is in ref to new ACS rules.....would DIAC play this card during new visa processing..........


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kumarnar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question......the ACS process was completed last year and the validity is untill the next year.....
> 
> ...


No issues as your ACS is prior to the new ACS rule. I am in the same boat.


----------



## carlferguson148 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes..New rule..


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> No issues as your ACS is prior to the new ACS rule. I am in the same boat.


Hi All 

I got my ACS assessed positively for 3 years and I lodged my visa exactly a month ago.

Will I need ACS re-assessed as per the new rules?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

kumarnar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question......the ACS process was completed last year and the validity is untill the next year.....
> 
> ...



I also have the same scenario. I think it should not be a problem. We are lodging our EOI based on the document ACS issued us before the new rule. In that document it says that its also valid for two years. If DIAC also starts to follow ACS's new rule, then that would be a problem. 

So far i believe we all are on safe grounds.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

pradeep123 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have submit my Documents to ACS skills Assessment on june 2013.So according to the updated status in the site, it shows i'm in last stage.I have heard that processing time is maximum up to 6 weeks.
> 
> I want to know ACS new rules assessment takes more time beyond that?


For offshore it should be ideally 12 weeks. Did you start on IELTS?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my ACS assessed positively for 3 years and I lodged my visa exactly a month ago.
> 
> Will I need ACS re-assessed as per the new rules?


Should not be a problem with ACS as long as it is with in validity period


----------



## sashikaxp (Jan 1, 2013)

*NSW apply the new rules*

Here is news flash. I got the ACS positive assessment before all these new changes. in fact I got the results in March. So ACS had assessed all my 6 years. 
I lodged the EOI and the NSW SS. NSW informed me that they will be assessing my work experience as( 6-4=2) even though my ACS results does not say anything related to that. Now because of this I only have 2 years of work experience and I will have 0 points for it. So this clearly shows that the State sponsorship and the DIAC will follow the new rule even though you got the ACS results before the rule change.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

So did they accuse you of overclaiming points?

Was your application rendered unusable because of the loss in points?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sashikaxp said:


> Here is news flash. I got the ACS positive assessment before all these new changes. in fact I got the results in March. So ACS had assessed all my 6 years.
> I lodged the EOI and the NSW SS. NSW informed me that they will be assessing my work experience as( 6-4=2) even though my ACS results does not say anything related to that. Now because of this I only have 2 years of work experience and I will have 0 points for it. So this clearly shows that the State sponsorship and the DIAC will follow the new rule even though you got the ACS results before the rule change.


Interesting news that the states deduct 2 years. But still no one has reported that DIAC is going with the new rule that ACS follows. Also there were instances where DiAC override ACS decisions in a positive way towards the client.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

sashikaxp said:


> Here is news flash. I got the ACS positive assessment before all these new changes. in fact I got the results in March. So ACS had assessed all my 6 years.
> I lodged the EOI and the NSW SS. NSW informed me that they will be assessing my work experience as( 6-4=2) even though my ACS results does not say anything related to that. Now because of this I only have 2 years of work experience and I will have 0 points for it. So this clearly shows that the State sponsorship and the DIAC will follow the new rule even though you got the ACS results before the rule change.


Hi Sashikaxp,
This is really bad news.
But how you are so sure that DIAC will follow the same as NSW SS and ACS?
DIAC is different with NSW, cause DIAC make their decision according to Law Migration Act 1958 | Migration Regulations 1994. And DIAC have published their rules to define the 'skilled employment' as post qualification on their official website. Only in case few cases like RPL applications, then DIAC might consider assessment authoritie's opinion for the deemed skilled date. There were many cases showed that DIAC didnt follow the assessment authoritie and make their own decisions.

NSW obviously dont have such kind of determination rules for determing the skilled employment, so they have to find assessment authoritie's opinion as main input.


----------



## sashikaxp (Jan 1, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> So did they accuse you of overclaiming points?
> 
> Was your application rendered unusable because of the loss in points?


No, They did not accuse me. What I did was just submitting what I got from ACS and they just said that they will be only counting as 2 years of experience. Yes my application becomes unusable as I had 60 total points earlier and now it has become 50. Now my only option is to go for IELTS all bands 7 or 8.


----------



## sashikaxp (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Harish2013,

I'm 100% sure that the NSW goes by the new ACS rule and also they go by it even for the assessments done before the rule change. I wasted only AUD 300 for the SS. Lets hope for the best that the DIAC will not consider the same rule.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sashikaxp said:


> Here is news flash. I got the ACS positive assessment before all these new changes. in fact I got the results in March. So ACS had assessed all my 6 years.
> I lodged the EOI and the NSW SS. NSW informed me that they will be assessing my work experience as( 6-4=2) even though my ACS results does not say anything related to that. Now because of this I only have 2 years of work experience and I will have 0 points for it. So this clearly shows that the State sponsorship and the DIAC will follow the new rule even though you got the ACS results before the rule change.


Wowhh ! That is just so unfair... !


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Sashikaxp,
> This is really bad news.
> But how you are so sure that DIAC will follow the same as NSW SS and ACS?
> DIAC is different with NSW, cause DIAC make their decision according to Law Migration Act 1958 | Migration Regulations 1994. And DIAC have published their rules to define the 'skilled employment' as post qualification on their official website. Only in case few cases like RPL applications, then DIAC might consider assessment authoritie's opinion for the deemed skilled date. There were many cases showed that DIAC didnt follow the assessment authoritie and make their own decisions.
> ...


HI Harish2013,

Normally DIAC defines/updates rules every July 1st each year. Since its just 2months passed July, if DIAC were to follow the same rule as ACS, then they should have mentioned it in their required experience right? Also they say the take ACS into consideration only and they have total control to override ACS output.

Do you know whether DIAC in the past have changed rules before July 1st each year.

Regards
Samkalu


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

samkalu said:


> HI Harish2013,
> 
> Normally DIAC defines/updates rules every July 1st each year. Since its just 2months passed July, if DIAC were to follow the same rule as ACS, then they should have mentioned it in their required experience right? Also they say the take ACS into consideration only and they have total control to override ACS output.
> 
> ...


Hi Samkalu,
If there are any changes, firstly the 1119.pdf should be changed and updated. Checked the new version of 1119.pdf which is Jul2013 version, there is no changes.
Secondly, DIAC has their official blog to explain the policy:
How points are awarded for Skilled Employment » SkillSelect Support
If there are any changes, those articles should be updated as well. Till today, there is no change.

Anyway, indeed we need wait and see how DIAC will handle this.
Best regards,
Harish


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

sashikaxp said:


> Here is news flash. I got the ACS positive assessment before all these new changes. in fact I got the results in March. So ACS had assessed all my 6 years.
> I lodged the EOI and the NSW SS. NSW informed me that they will be assessing my work experience as( 6-4=2) even though my ACS results does not say anything related to that. Now because of this I only have 2 years of work experience and I will have 0 points for it. So this clearly shows that the State sponsorship and the DIAC will follow the new rule even though you got the ACS results before the rule change.


Hmmm !...not sure why it happened with u....in my case vic state had no say and sent the invitation and hope that DIAC wld also do the same......


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

OZIND said:


> Hmmm !...not sure why it happened with u....in my case vic state had no say and sent the invitation and hope that DIAC wld also do the same......


Keep us posted on diac' decision.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sashikaxp said:


> Here is news flash. I got the ACS positive assessment before all these new changes. in fact I got the results in March. So ACS had assessed all my 6 years.
> I lodged the EOI and the NSW SS. NSW informed me that they will be assessing my work experience as( 6-4=2) even though my ACS results does not say anything related to that. Now because of this I only have 2 years of work experience and I will have 0 points for it. So this clearly shows that the State sponsorship and the DIAC will follow the new rule even though you got the ACS results before the rule change.


There is another thread "nsw state sponsorship progress" there i a saw similar case and it seemed acs new rule was not considered eventhough the acs old report was submitted. Strange to see they deducted for you. Iam not sure whethr you can reappeal. Anyhow trying to get high marks on ielts is a wise option


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Spouse/ Partner Skill Assesment*

Hello Friends,

Sorry for intruding into the thread. I am a new member and just on the verge of starting my SA process. I have spent last 2 months just reading and capturing the information.

i have collected following documents for me and my wife:

1. Passport (first and lasst page) - certified copy
2. degree certificates, diploma certificates as well in my wife's case - certified copy
3. Employment Referrals on 10 Rs. stamp paper - attested
4. My previous releiving letter - certified copy
5. My and My Wife's current employment Certificate - on letterhead

I am an electronics and Communication Engineer and affected by the new rule (4 years deduction, same case with my wife). I have 8.3 years of ecperience and my wife has about 7 years of ecperience.

I am planning to assess my Wife Skills as well and have got few questions:

1. For spouse Skill Assessment, Should i go for a new application or there is any option to link her assessment with mine? (i cannot find any on this topic)?
2. Our Employment Certificates are on letterhead. Can i upload them ass it is in color or i need to get them attested as well.

Please excuse my ignorance . appreciate your time for the response.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Sorry for intruding into the thread. I am a new member and just on the verge of starting my SA process. I have spent last 2 months just reading and capturing the information.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashish

File new assessment for partner skills if you wish to claim 5 additional points.

Yes, you can upload coloured scans.


Cheers
Dev


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Sorry for intruding into the thread. I am a new member and just on the verge of starting my SA process. I have spent last 2 months just reading and capturing the information.
> 
> ...


For partner 5 points both of you should have occupation on SOL (for 189) and on CSOL (for 190).


----------



## auspirant258 (May 22, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Sorry for intruding into the thread. I am a new member and just on the verge of starting my SA process. I have spent last 2 months just reading and capturing the information.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashish,

For your spouse skill assessment, you need to go for a new application of her own, and all the employment certificates needs to be notarised and uploaded.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*thank you for the replies*

Dear All,

I am very thankful for your replies. 
I have one more query and one question still unanswered.

1. How would i link both applications. Or is there sone specific option to notify them that the application is for spouse skills assessment?
2. By colored scans i meant - if i have my salary certificate on company letterhead. Then i dont think i need to certify the document. 

I would anyways upload all cooored copies so that they could see the certified stamps n all. 

Thanks in advance and i will keep you posted on the results. I appreciate your responses.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very thankful for your replies.
> I have one more query and one question still unanswered.
> ...


Hi Ashish , 
Whatever you have on whatever , bottom-line is : Certify everything from a notary .


----------



## sashikaxp (Jan 1, 2013)

samkalu said:


> There is another thread "nsw state sponsorship progress" there i a saw similar case and it seemed acs new rule was not considered eventhough the acs old report was submitted. Strange to see they deducted for you. Iam not sure whethr you can reappeal. Anyhow trying to get high marks on ielts is a wise option


Hi samkalu,

Can you point me to the specific reply that supports your above quote in the "nsw state sponsorship progress". Then I can discuss it with my agent

Thanks.


----------



## khanbaba82 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Reduced number of years*



Chetu said:


> ACS since a few weeks has started giving result letters in a format which leaves out either the first two or four years of experience from total experience depending on whether the education qualification is considered an ICT MAJOR or ICT MINOR whether its closely related to the occupation code etc . This thread is to address issues of those who are facing this


Hi Chetu,

So you mean to say if someone has a BS Computer science degree and has 5 years of experience, ACS will assess only 3 years of experience ?


----------



## auspirant258 (May 22, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very thankful for your replies.
> I have one more query and one question still unanswered.
> ...


Hi Ashish,

You cant link the applications at ACS assessment but when you want to claim partner points, you will need to submit your spouse's positive skill assessment.


----------



## khanbaba82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Kgpsan,
> This means ACS counting the work experience without taking ICT major degree into consideration factor, right?
> 
> I understood ACS will cut 2 years working experience after the date you completed ICT major degrees. In your sample, they will mention "Following employment after 2012 are considered 'skilled lvl' and relevant with ANZcode.."
> ...



Hi Kgosan,

Can you please elaborate again. I didnt get it.

I finished my BS Computer Science in 2006 and started my career in 2008 June. From 2008 till 2013..its 5 years as system analyst.

so will they give 5 years ?


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*2 years*



khanbaba82 said:


> Hi Kgosan,
> 
> Can you please elaborate again. I didnt get it.
> 
> ...


Hi KhanBaba,

As per the documents. In acse your degree is ICT Major and nominated occupation is closely related to selected ANEZSCO code. 2 years will be deducted. 


Regards
Ashish


----------



## khanbaba82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Ashish, why they will deduct 2 years. I mean I have ICT major with system anaylst as my skill. Which document you are referring too?


----------



## khanbaba82 (Aug 5, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> they have replied that it is as per their guidelines, and given the options like
> 
> option 1 : 2 years in the past 10 years
> option 2 : 4 years whenever
> ...


Can you please share that summary of criteria...


----------



## khanbaba82 (Aug 5, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> I have 2 + years of work experience and an ICT major degree in computer science.
> 
> I have been working as a programmer , so my occupation is closely related to my Job code.
> 
> ...


Didn't get you. Why will u get 0 points as you are closely related to nominated field with ICT major?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sashikaxp said:


> Hi samkalu,
> 
> Can you point me to the specific reply that supports your above quote in the "nsw state sponsorship progress". Then I can discuss it with my agent
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-new-post.html

Start reading from page 533.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

khanbaba82 said:


> Didn't get you. Why will u get 0 points as you are closely related to nominated field with ICT major?


Because he can't claim points on his work exp as he has just 2+ yrs of work exp & not 3 yrs.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*ACS Query*

Dear Friends,

As per the documents now i see that we only need to submit an online application. Reading previous blogs on forum, I can see that people also used to send the documents as hard copies via mail/ courier.

Is it still required?
Just want to confirm so that I do not leave anything. 


Regards
Ashish


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> As per the documents now i see that we only need to submit an online application. Reading previous blogs on forum, I can see that people also used to send the documents as hard copies via mail/ courier.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashish,

No need of sending hard copies, just upload all the necessary documents required for your ACS assessment .


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Chetu said:


> For starters . I have my work experience assessed only from October 2010 though I started working from July 2008 . Leaving out exactly my first two years of experience because my degree in computer science was equivalent to AQF major . A lot others have their 4 years left out because their degrees were Either AQF minor or not closely related the job code being assessed . Seniors pls help us throw light on this .


what is AQF major ? I am extremely puzzled over it


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Chetu said:


> For starters . I have my work experience assessed only from October 2010 though I started working from July 2008 . Leaving out exactly my first two years of experience because my degree in computer science was equivalent to AQF major . A lot others have their 4 years left out because their degrees were Either AQF minor or not closely related the job code being assessed . Seniors pls help us throw light on this .


What is AQF major ?


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

can someone suggest me in what category does my experience fall

I hold bachelors degree and got into a job right after that. Currently hold 8yrs of experience as Senior Test Engineer and later as a SME (Roles of a BA)

How will ACS consider my experience as ?

Can I apply as a Business Analyst under 189 or should I opt for Software Tester ?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

AQF Major is a degree that is closely related with job code you are applying an assessment for. For eg : Computer Science Engineering is considered AQF Major for ICT Jobs , whereas Mechancial Engineering is considered an AQF Minor for ICT job codes.

Go through the ACS criteria document for more info - a google search will lead you to the document.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

I hold a Bachelors degree in Computers and I am working in IT field. So I can consider my self under AQF major right ?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Certainly you could.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Chetu

Could you suggest me how ACS might considering my experience as stated in my earlier post.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> can someone suggest me in what category does my experience fall
> 
> I hold bachelors degree and got into a job right after that. Currently hold 8yrs of experience as Senior Test Engineer and later as a SME (Roles of a BA)
> 
> ...


You are the right person for choosing the occupation.

For Business Analyst you can take both 189 or 190 route.
For Software tester you have to go by 190 route ie state sponsorship.


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Chetu said:


> Certainly you could.


Chetu 

Thanks for your reply ....

What about 2 years deduction from ACS ? I did Bachelor of Engineering - Computer Engineer and then I did Master of Science - Computer Engineering (top 5 - US school) 

I am too confused about two years deduction of my experience ... was bit concerned about it :S :S .... 

In this scenario would my two years be deducted or not ?

2002 - 2005 - Bachelor of Engineering - Computer and Information Systems Engineering

2006 - 2009 - Assistant Manager (IT) - Job role Software Engineer

2009 - 2011 - MS - Computer Engineering - world top 10

2011 - 2013 - Principal Software Engineer


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

@Mroks - 

I was bit confused how ACS might take it as I was in testing earlier but later become a subject matter expert in the field i was working and currently performing BA role. 

One more qn - 

Under ACT occupation list there is occupation code 261314 - Software Tester.
does this fall under the current changes (5th August) from DIAC in which few occupations are suspended. 

If not Can I apply for 261314 for 190 VISA under ACT State Sponsorship ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> @Mroks -
> 
> I was bit confused how ACS might take it as I was in testing earlier but later become a subject matter expert in the field i was working and currently performing BA role.
> 
> ...


Yes 261314 and business analyst code falls under the new 5th Aug change.

I would suggest you to go for Business analyst as going ahead your experience will keep on increasing as it is your current role.


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Mroks said:


> Yes 261314 and business analyst code falls under the new 5th Aug change.
> 
> I would suggest you to go for Business analyst as going ahead your experience will keep on increasing as it is your current role.



Mroks,

How do u know changes have been made for evaluations ?

I have applied under Software Engineer trade 261313. Would they subtract two years in my case too ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

King_of_the_ring said:


> Mroks,
> 
> How do u know changes have been made for evaluations ?
> 
> I have applied under Software Engineer trade 261313. Would they subtract two years in my case too ?


Experience deduction isnfor every person in ICT field. For details refer below link
News & Updates | Australian Computer Society

In your case it should be 2 yrs.

There is lot of crowd for ICT and to put a limit on it this rule has been implemented from April 2013 by ACS as per instruction from DIAC.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

@Mroks -

how is my experience been considered ? Will there be a cut off of 2yrs for me too out of my 8yrs experience ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> @Mroks -
> 
> how is my experience been considered ? Will there be a cut off of 2yrs for me too out of my 8yrs experience ?


Exp cut will be there for you.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

two more qns - 

1) I currently hold a designation as Senior Test Engineer in my company but I am working as SME in the organization. Will that be a pblm in me applying under ICT Business Analyst occupation ?

I can provide reference from my Manager about my role as BA in this organization.

2) Since the new changes doesn't allow me to file under 190, i will be able to do it in 189.
What is the major difference between 189 and 190. more of an advantage ?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

189 is better because you can work anywhere you like. Use this pathway if you have enough points.

190 limits you to one state for two years because you owe the state a favour. But this will give you 5 points which may take your total to reach the passmark. This is a SPONSORED visa.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Based on my qualifications I surpass 60 points without state sponsorship. So its better for me to apply for 189. right ?

Will there be any advantage if it is 190 on 189 ?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Not sure of the advantage but another disadvantage is the time it takes. 190 application needs processing time by the state.

For some states it is 12 weeks or more.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

You mean to say that 190 processing time is more compared to 189 ?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

189 application is made to DIAC.

190 application needs one more application to state.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

@trinkasharma - could you suggest something on this - 

I currently hold a designation as Senior Test Engineer in my company but I am working as SME in the organization. Will that be a pblm in me applying under ICT Business Analyst occupation ?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ACS sees the job duties, not the title.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> As per the documents now i see that we only need to submit an online application. Reading previous blogs on forum, I can see that people also used to send the documents as hard copies via mail/ courier.
> 
> ...


No need to send the documents. Attested scanned copy will work.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Yes 261314 and business analyst code falls under the new 5th Aug change.
> 
> I would suggest you to go for Business analyst as going ahead your experience will keep on increasing as it is your current role.


Hi Mroks,

Will the 5th August change effect system admins as well code 262113. I know it should not but wanted the confirmation.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Will the 5th August change effect system admins as well code 262113. I know it should not but wanted the confirmation.


No way to effect the change on 2621. Hardly less than 1% of your quota has been filled. You are in safe haven.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mroks said:


> No way to effect the change on 2621. Hardly less than 1% of your quota has been filled. You are in safe haven.


@Mroks - 
how can we check for the % of quota filled currently ? where is this information available.

can we get this information specific to States (NSW, ACT...etc) on specific occupations ?


----------



## ayesha.aykhan (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Mustu,
Can you please let me know hows your assessment went through. because I am in same boat . Please let me know the outcomes of your assessment .
Thanks,



mustu521 said:


> Guys in my case I have more than 15+ years experience in ict from 1996 onwards. However I obtained my computing and information technology degree in late 2009. If acs were to add two more years of work to my degree to make me skilled I'll be left only with 1+ years of experience!! I will not be able to obatin work experience points this way.
> 
> If I go through the RPL path, how many years of experience would I get? Can I get points under education category for my degree?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> @Mroks -
> how can we check for the % of quota filled currently ? where is this information available.
> 
> can we get this information specific to States (NSW, ACT...etc) on specific occupations ?


Visit SkillSelect
Under *Reports* Tab below *Occupation Ceilings*

You can also view the invitation round results for the numbers of invitations generated for 190 state wise.


----------



## ayesha.aykhan (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi , 
Is there anyone with pre qualification experience applied for ACS . Can you please share your experience . I have been working as developer from 01/2002 but got my degree in Information Technology in 2010 . I am using RPL route . Any idea about projected number of years i may get .

Thnaks,


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Pls help me on this query.

My friend has 8 years of experience. But as per ACS new rules, he will get assessment only for 6 years. Does DIAC consider all the 8 years or only 6 years?

Thank you.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Visit SkillSelect
> Under Reports Tab below Occupation Ceilings
> 
> You can also view the invitation round results for the numbers of invitations generated for 190 state wise.


@Mroks

The skillselect link shows ceiling value as 1920 so does this mean total of 1920 visas are available for this category (2621)?


----------



## RajasekarSA (May 16, 2013)

*ACS new Rule cause*

Hi Friends,

I'm planning to apply for ACS assessment in few more days...

I'm having 8+ years (from July 2005 to till date) of exp in System Administration.
My qualifications are B.E (ECE from 1999- 2003) & M.E ( Digital Communication and Network Engg from 2003 - 2005).
My questions are how many years the ACS will deduct from my experience. If so, do I gain any points from ACS for my deducted Experience.

Please clarify....

Cheers,

Raj...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

tarunar1 said:


> @Mroks
> 
> The skillselect link shows ceiling value as 1920 so does this mean total of 1920 visas are available for this category (2621)?


Yes for all the six digit occupation code coming under 2621. Up til now only 16 has been used.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

RajasekarSA said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for ACS assessment in few more days...
> 
> ...


No idea exactly how much of your experience will be deducted. Should be between 2-4 yrs.
You can't claim any points for the experience deducted by ACS.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear All,

I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.

*Employment Timeline *

1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)

2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)

As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. 

Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*? 

Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.

Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.

Looking forward to your responses.

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## aspire88 (Aug 7, 2013)

Is there news on the skills to be excluded from 190


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Yes for all the six digit occupation code coming under 2621. Up til now only 16 has been used.


@Mroks

Great, thanks mate.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

As per Skillselect there is occupation ceilings are listed for 2013-2014. So when will this list will be refreshed or next cap allocation done ?

Is it Jan to dec or March to March of every year ?

Currently Business Analyst Ceiling is 1380 and filled in 880....More 500 available.
So once this 500 are filled. I guess applications for this occupation will be freezed. When will be the reallocation done ?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

GMR9 said:


> As per Skillselect there is occupation ceilings are listed for 2013-2014. So when will this list will be refreshed or next cap allocation done ?
> 
> Is it Jan to dec or March to March of every year ?
> 
> ...


it's july to july.

if Business Analyst Ceiling is over then have to wait until next july 1st


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

ccham said:


> it's july to july.
> 
> if Business Analyst Ceiling is over then have to wait until next july 1st


If I apply in January 2014, but by the time i receive the invitation CAP is freezed. Then I will be kept on hold until july 2014 and once the new CAP is released I will be processed. Am i right ?

Again i guess that will be first come first serve.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

GMR9 said:


> If I apply in January 2014, but by the time i receive the invitation CAP is freezed. Then I will be kept on hold until july 2014 and once the new CAP is released I will be processed. Am i right ?
> 
> Again i guess that will be first come first serve.


Apply where? SS or EOI? 
Your query lacks all inputs necessary to answer.. 

EOI will be in the system for abt 2 years.. 
SS application depends upon the state, they may hold until next cycle or even reject then and there as soon as the cap is reached..


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Few situations - 

One - 
if i am applying for 189, Received ACS and sent EOI. CAP is freezed then what ?

Second (189 Visa)- 
If EOI is approved and received invitation, then it means that my application is half way though and even if CAP is freezed. My application will be consider for the current fiscal year. Am i Right ?


I guess above 2 situations are applied for 190 also.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Let me say it again, *ACS is NOT deducting your Exp*. What they now start doing is accessing only minimum years of applicant exp. which can make them qualify for Visa by doing so they are reducing their work load.

Rest of the EXP you can claim at the time of EOI and afterword by submitting supporting documents ( Joining letters,ITR etc)


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

GMR9 said:


> Few situations -
> 
> One -
> if i am applying for 189, Received ACS and sent EOI. CAP is freezed then what ?
> ...


Dude you are quite confused.. Relax.. Cheers.. 

If u get invited, then it means you have by-passed the cap.. It means you come within the cap.. So np.. 

I can explain in detail here but I m hesitating as it might again confuse you. 

The bottom line is "if u r invited, then you have avoided the cap problem and you come within the cap "

Eg: sw 2613 has 4800 invites.. 4800 is the cap limit.. 
Let's assume that today until today say 2000 invites have been given out.. 

So, here another 2800 invites wil make s/w engineer job reach the cap. 

If u get invite at this point, then total no. of invites would be 2000+1(yours)...

And after 4800, cap is reached, and no more invites to give. 

Understood? :'(


----------



## faraz711 (Jul 12, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Let me say it again, *ACS is NOT deducting your Exp*. What they now start doing is accessing only minimum years of applicant exp. which can make them qualify for Visa by doing so they are reducing their work load.
> 
> Rest of the EXP you can claim at the time of EOI and afterword by submitting supporting documents ( Joining letters,ITR etc)


You means we should claim all our relevant work experience in EOI, because on this forum most people are recommending that we should only declare our Skilled experience (after 2 years)...can you please explain....as this will make a Points difference in my case I have over all 8+ years of experience and ACS count me skilled for only 6 years...


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

faraz711 said:


> You means we should claim all our relevant work experience in EOI, because on this forum most people are recommending that we should only declare our Skilled experience (after 2 years)...can you please explain....as this will make a Points difference in my case I have over all 8+ years of experience and ACS count me skilled for only 6 years...


I personally think you must stick to what acs has considered so that your on safe grounds.if your co asseses the remaining then your lucky but if he doesnt he might accuse you for overclaiming.


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Let me say it again, *ACS is NOT deducting your Exp*. What they now start doing is accessing only minimum years of applicant exp. which can make them qualify for Visa by doing so they are reducing their work load.
> 
> Rest of the EXP you can claim at the time of EOI and afterword by submitting supporting documents ( Joining letters,ITR etc)


Hi~

This is a long-term discussion in this forum. As I noticed, you have got the NSW SS ack. 
And may I ask how did you claim your points of the working experience when you submitted the EOI?
As you have got the ACS assessment in 2012, which means your ACS result following the old criteria of ACS. 
Did the NSW deduct some working experience ?
looking forward for further information from you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

divyap said:


> Dude you are quite confused.. Relax.. Cheers..
> 
> If u get invited, then it means you have by-passed the cap.. It means you come within the cap.. So np..
> 
> ...



) Understood 
Thanks for clearing my doubts.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

faraz711 said:


> You means we should claim all our relevant work experience in EOI, because on this forum most people are recommending that we should only declare our Skilled experience (after 2 years)...can you please explain....as this will make a Points difference in my case I have over all 8+ years of experience and ACS count me skilled for only 6 years...


Recently in another forum one applicant (Work Exp. 11/06 - Till date) received the email from ACS stating I quote "*Your experience between 11/06 to 11/08 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application"*.

*As your Bachelor was relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years’ experience which was completed in 11/08.*

*11/08 is the date you met the ACS requirements* and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."

*After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience* with the Department of Immigration"

So by above email its clear they are not deducting anyone exp. the just now start accessing only minimum exp + education which qualify applicant to go ahead and file their SS/Visa and claim the full exp with relevant supporting documents. 

Now let me tell you whats really going on behind the scene (my conclusion is based on above email from ACS):

1. ACS latest decision is complete a inter-agencies/departments issue and will help ACS to reduce their work load. Now not only ACS but SS AND VISA granting agency can also access work experience (sharing work load for ACS)

How it will effect your ACS application and afterword process? 

1. You can expect fast processing of your ACS application.

2. Now please keep in mind even SS agency can also call/visit your present and previous employer to cross check your exp. (Multiple check means less fake exp frauds).


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jssenny said:


> Hi~
> 
> This is a long-term discussion in this forum. As I noticed, you have got the NSW SS ack.
> And may I ask how did you claim your points of the working experience when you submitted the EOI?
> ...


No they accessed my whole work experience instead of 1st two year of my work exp.

Let me be clear again they are not deducting anyone exp. the now* start accessing only minimum exp + your education which qualify applicant to go ahead and file their SS/Visa* and claim the full exp with relevant supporting documents.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

About2013 said:


> No they accessed my whole work experience instead of 1st two year of my work exp.
> 
> Let me be clear again they are not deducting anyone exp. the now* start accessing only minimum exp + your education which qualify applicant to go ahead and file their SS/Visa* and claim the full exp with relevant supporting documents.


And the mail is the only supporting evidence you have ?There are few who got grants claiming full exp. but its still a risk , which is advised as better not taken.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Chetu said:


> And the mail is the only supporting evidence you have ?There are few who got grants claiming full exp. but its still a risk , which is advised as better not taken.


Email ACS and you will get same reply as i posted earlier after that file your application with full exp. If some one asked you any question show them ACS email .


But as much i know you will not be asked anything until you have a genuine work experience and you can prove it with relevant work exp. document.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Email ACS and you will get same reply as i posted earlier after that file your application with full exp. If some one asked you any question show them ACS email .
> 
> 
> But as much i know you will not be asked anything until you have a genuine work experience and you can prove it with relevant work exp. document.


ACS says expereince after the date is skilled and appropriate , DIACs skilled experience point says it may take the suggestion of assessing authority while giving exp. points , it may not too , but its a risk nonetheless.


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> No they accessed my whole work experience instead of 1st two year of my work exp.
> 
> Let me be clear again they are not deducting anyone exp. the now* start accessing only minimum exp + your education which qualify applicant to go ahead and file their SS/Visa* and claim the full exp with relevant supporting documents.


Thank your for your reply!

However, may is it due to your ACS result is relied on the old criteria of ACS , so the NSW CO followed ACS judgement and accepted your full experience? 

In accordance of my information from this forum, people with new ACS assessing report were deducted the same years exp by NSW CO according the assessment results from the ACS.

With no offence, I guess your opinion about the "After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration" is that the applicant is qualified to claim working exp with a minmum work exp e.g 2 years in this instance.

But normally, the members in this forum usually conclude this sentence as following meaning. One applicant should only claim the points according the working experience after the date assessed by ACS as a valid beginning date.

thanks again for sharing of your understanding.


----------



## RajasekarSA (May 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> No idea exactly how much of your experience will be deducted. Should be between 2-4 yrs.
> You can't claim any points for the experience deducted by ACS.



Thanks Mroks,

Sorry, there was a typo in my previous question.

My question is, if they deducted (some) years from my experience , do i gain any points from the remaining years of experience.???

Thanks for understanding...

Raj,..


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes Raj , you can claim points for the remainder of your experience - experience after deduction - provided it is relevant and assessed so by Acs ,to your job code.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

RajasekarSA said:


> Thanks Mroks,
> 
> Sorry, there was a typo in my previous question.
> 
> ...


Depends upon your remaining experience after deduction

Skilled employment *outside Australia*
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) - 5 points
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) - 10 points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years) - 15 points

Skilled employment *in Australia*
At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years) - 5 points
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) - 10 points
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) - 15 points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years) - 20 points

Under points tab in Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Chetu said:


> And the mail is the only supporting evidence you have ?There are few who got grants claiming full exp. but its still a risk , which is advised as better not taken.


Do you know anyone like this personally?

The reason I am asking this is that I lost lots of years by the new ACS system. I stand at 50 points now but I already have an EOI with 60 points. There is a slim chance of getting 8 overall in IELTS for me. Also I may gain 5 points for my degree and I will gain 5 points in experience in Mar 2014.

SS cannot be relied upon now, so those 5 points may not be available in say two months .

As I would lose points again in the age department next year, I am willing to take a calculated risk here.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Do you know anyone like this personally?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is that I lost lots of years by the new ACS system. I stand at 50 points now but I already have an EOI with 60 points. There is a slim chance of getting 8 overall in IELTS for me. Also I may gain 5 points for my degree and I will gain 5 points in experience in Mar 2014.
> 
> ...



Yes , there is one guy by name tobeaussie , just search the forum and you will get his posts and you might also want check all his posts , though he claimed full exp. points with the new ACS result letter and got the grant , he did so in June 2013. 

His words " CO didn't ask anything about why I claimed full exp." . 

But I suggest you go throw all posts before taking any risk.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks! I have like 58 more days to file it. I will wait and watch.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Do you know anyone like this personally?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is that I lost lots of years by the new ACS system. I stand at 50 points now but I already have an EOI with 60 points. There is a slim chance of getting 8 overall in IELTS for me. Also I may gain 5 points for my degree and I will gain 5 points in experience in Mar 2014.
> 
> ...


Dear,

CO will not going to hang you for claiming your genuine full experience if you provide supporting document (Joining letter, EXP. letter, ITR) at the time of filing your application. 

Every thing will workout well for you. 

On safer side you can send email to ACS and ask them to clarify why they don't account you x amount of years. And as much i know they will send you the same reply said above. If in case CO asked any thing please send him ACS reply.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Dear,
> 
> CO will not going to hang you for claiming your genuine full experience if you provide supporting document (Joining letter, EXP. letter, ITR) at the time of filing your application.



Of course he cannot hang me but he may try to. Ans as there is no capital punishment in Australia, justice would not be done!

Actually I am more worried about AUD 3060 + 3 year ban. This three year ban is effectively a life ban for me. And I would be left with things like ACS results which are useless outside Skillselect.


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Of course he cannot hang me but he may try to. Ans as there is no capital punishment in Australia, justice would not be done!
> 
> Actually I am more worried about AUD 3060 + 3 year ban. This three year ban is effectively a life ban for me. And I would be left with things like ACS results which are useless outside Skillselect.


I have the same worry on the BAN thing with you.

Although the ACS reply mail is written in English, I have to say I donot understand what they are saying. 

ACS and DIAC never give a crystal clear and direct answer to our inquiries about the working exp deducted by ACS.( many people intending to migrate to AUS have the agreement that ACS does deduct our working exp which would be used to claim points by applicants)

Now I am waiting for the result of my ACS assessment, and feel frustrated by the recent changes from the ACS and DIAC.

wish us all good luck.


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Dear,
> 
> CO will not going to hang you for claiming your genuine full experience if you provide supporting document (Joining letter, EXP. letter, ITR) at the time of filing your application.
> 
> ...


I personally think the mail is useless.Because in the mail, ACS didnot clealy said whether we could claim full working exp...

And since the change happened, the DIAC have not given any information about why they asked the ACS to put those words in the assessment. 

I am hoping someone who is familiar with the procedure of DIAC assessment could help us to get a clear understanding about how the DIAC processes the woking experience assessment according to the new ACS result.


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

*ACS letter date*



Chetu said:


> Yes , there is one guy by name tobeaussie , just search the forum and you will get his posts and you might also want check all his posts , though he claimed full exp. points with the new ACS result letter and got the grant , he did so in June 2013.
> 
> His words " CO didn't ask anything about why I claimed full exp." .
> 
> But I suggest you go throw all posts before taking any risk.




Hi Chetu,

I may be wrong but I remember you are waiting for few months to complete to file EOI as per ACS guidelines. 

I have a query on the date given in ACS letter. If the letter says, *After November 2013*, when can I file - Nov 1 2013 or Dec 1 2013 ? Please let me know your thoughts. 

Thanks,
Venu.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Venu,
It should be after November ends so ya from December 1st.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Chetu said:


> Hi Venu,
> It should be after November ends so ya from December 1st.


Dear Chetu!
It looks as if we can claim points from the month itself. Read this;

Quote:
Originally Posted by roposh View Post

This is exactly my case as well. So desperately looking for the answer to this mystery. In my case ACS has assessed my experience as skilled AFTER AUG 2008... now I need to make a decision before the next invitation round either to consider skilled employment from next month i..e Sep 1 2008 or from Aug 10 2008 (as my 2 years of job completes on Aug 9 2008)

Hope someone who has the practical experience of this can guide us through.
regards,
Roposh

Originally Posted by delalaym View Post
*for me it said : after august 2005. I wrote to the acs and they said:

For points purposes you can claim from August 2005 onwards. 

So I assume from august.

I also called DIAC and they seem to interpret it the same way..*


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

roposh said:


> Dear Chetu!
> It looks as if we can claim points from the month itself. Read this;
> 
> Quote:
> ...


Reference
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...acs-vs-diac-work-experience-assessment-2.html


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Chetu said:


> Hi Venu,
> It should be after November ends so ya from December 1st.




Thanks Chetu. This is what I received from ACS after requesting for clarification. 

*Employment from the month of November 2012 onwards has been deemed at a skilled level.
*


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

venuhunev said:


> Thanks Chetu. This is what I received from ACS after requesting for clarification.
> 
> *Employment from the month of November 2012 onwards has been deemed at a skilled level.
> *


So that means in EOI you will claim points from Nov 1 ? right?


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

roposh said:


> So that means in EOI you will claim points from Nov 1 ? right?


That's what's my query whether to claim form Nov 1 or Dec 1.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

venuhunev said:


> That's what's my query whether to claim form Nov 1 or Dec 1.


This has now become a million dollar question. 

I have discussed this with many people on the forum; some say claim it from next month and some say consider it from the month itself. Nobody is sure about it. 

So based on the feedback that I have received from more than a dozen senior members, I have finally decided to go through with the same month date in my EOI. 

My experience is assessed as skilled by ACS *AFTER AUG 2008*. Since my 2 years completes on Aug 9, 2008 so I am marking my experience as skilled in EOI from Aug 10, 2008.

Hope i don't get into any trouble by doing this.

regards,
roposh


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

roposh said:


> This has now become a million dollar question.
> 
> I have discussed this with many people on the forum; some say claim it from next month and some say consider it from the month itself. Nobody is sure about it.
> 
> ...


Even am thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

roposh said:


> This has now become a million dollar question.
> 
> I have discussed this with many people on the forum; some say claim it from next month and some say consider it from the month itself. Nobody is sure about it.
> 
> ...


It's better to play safely rather than inviting unnecessary troubles going ahead. It's just a matter of 1 month.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Mroks said:


> It's better to play safely rather than inviting unnecessary troubles going ahead. It's just a matter of 1 month.


That is true. Actually it is less than a month now. If you apply now you may be selected in 19th Aug draw but the outcome is not so clear. If you apply on 1 Sep then you are eligible for 2 Sep draw with no doubts in this issue.

The choice is yours.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> That is true. Actually it is less than a month now. If you apply now you may be selected in 19th Aug draw but the outcome is not so clear. If you apply on 1 Sep then you are eligible for 2 Sep draw with no doubts in this issue.
> 
> The choice is yours.


Morks and Trinkasharma,
I know yaar.. both of you are absolutely right but the thing is the way changes are being made by DIAC I really dont want to wait till the next round. Also, from 1 Sep, the fee is also going to increase, so after considering all this, I have decided to go with 10 Aug 2008 date in my EOI.

Just need prayers and good wishes to go through.

regards,
roposh


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

It is good that you are aware of all the options. Also the increase in fees would be max 25 % but you have a reasonable assurance of getting the visa.


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

Just want to ask, i did my assesment last year Dec and at that time no two years was deducted to my experience. If I file my EoI now, should I need to deduct the two years mu self of just follow on what was considered by ACS?

=======

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science in Electronics and Communications Engineering from XXXX completed November 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:


Dates: Position: Employer: Country:
05/02 - 02/07 (4yrs 9mths)
Senior Technology Support Engr
XXXX

Dates: Position: Employer: Country:
02/07 - 02/08 (1yrs 0mths) Network Engineer
YYYY

Dates: Position: Employer: Country:
02/08 - 07/08 (0yrs 5mths) Network Engineer
ZZZZ

Dates: Position: Employer: Country:
07/08 - 12/12 (4yrs 5mths) Analyst
AAAA


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

I got the Grant yesterday after 1 month of filing the VISA.

Hopefully, everyone on this Forum get the Grant ASAP :cheer2:


----------



## auspirant258 (May 22, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> I got the Grant yesterday after 1 month of filing the VISA.
> 
> Hopefully, everyone on this Forum get the Grant ASAP :cheer2:


congratulations! ! What's the timeline of yours from EOI to visa grant


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my ACS Skill assessment Letter and During my Application submission, I provided the below educational qualifications details along with all the Transcripts & Mark sheets:-
> 
> ...



Hi Mrsaurabhsharma,
For your questions:

*Question 1) *how many points you could claim and why ACS only mentioned your Master degree on the result letter?

In your case, you could claim 15 points for your master degree. 

And answering your question as why ACS only mention your master degree on result letter, please have a look here:
Please click below text in the given link: 
_I have two qualifications, a Masters and Bachelor degree, but only my Masters degree is on the skills assessment result letter._
Recognition Letter Applications | Australian Computer Society
(Although is mentioned ‘FAQ of recognition letter’, but it really help to explain why ACS only mention your Master degree on result letter.)

As per ACS:
Quote:


> 2. An applicant has an overseas Masters degree and an overseas Bachelors degree.
> •	If the overseas Masters degree meets the requirements, this will be the only qualification reported as comparable to an AQF Masters degree.
> •	If the requirements are met by a combination of both degrees, the highest comparable degree will be the only qualification report in the result letter.


*Question2) *Why ACS mentioned your skilled employment as from 2010?

*ACS *has already assessed your skilled employment based on *both qualifications. *

*They first assess your BS degree* which is ICT minor and not closely relevant the ANZSco code, for such reason, they need you to demonstrate 6 years work experiences as met the ACS requirement of ‘skilled employment. So 2010 is the start date of your skilled employment.
Please check their document for details:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...f-Criteria.pdf

*Then if ACS* count your skilled employment *based on your Master degree*, as according to the rule, your master degree is ICT major and might highly relevant to your ANZSCO code. You still need 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier. 

In such case, your skilled employment date might earlier than 2010. But ACS also mentioned that if the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. So your skilled employment date still will be 2010 which is the completion date of your master degree.


*ACS will compare both dates,* which one is earlier which one is picked as your skilled employment date.

*Question 3) *How you claim your work experiences.
IF you want to play safe, then you would be better follow what ACS has mentioned as to claim your work experiences only from 2010. This will also be the advice from any MARA agent.

But, you could also take risk as to claim all your post-bachelor work experiences in EOI and provide all relevant proof documents. Let DIAC judge and count your work experiences. By doing this, you have advantages of being invited shortly but the risk is your case might be ‘rejected’ by DIAC for your ‘over-claiming’ and no refund of your money.No one could confirm if diac will follow acs or not at the mean time.

The decision has to be made by you.


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

koiflowerhorn said:


> Just want to ask, i did my assesment last year Dec and at that time no two years was deducted to my experience. If I file my EoI now, should I need to deduct the two years mu self of just follow on what was considered by ACS?
> 
> =======
> 
> ...



anyone can assist on this?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Most with your kind of results are applying claiming full experience points . Please confirm on "Acs processing time " thread once before proceeding.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,
My ACS is about to expire in Dec 2013. I think I have to apply for new ACS. When I have applied for my 1st ACS they didn’t deduct any experience etc. But now…
My Details are as follow:
MCA : May 2001 pass out from India
Job started: 
Sep 2001 till Sep 2010 – India
Sep 2010 – till date working in AUS.
So any idea how much experience they will deduct? From when my experience starts ?
I am really worried because again my will fall in short with 5 Points. Any idea ?
Regards,
Unnat


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Why shouldn't you use your old assessment ?


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

It is getting expire in Dec 2013. I don't think I will get my number in EOI before that..so..


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

In that case , you will lose 2 years if you have a degree that is relevant to your job code ,4 years if degree is not relevant.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Chetu,

I think MCA is AQF Major.Because in my current ACS, they have written that my degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Masters Degree with major in computing. But my experience is more then 10 years now. As it starts from Sep-2001. So any idea how it will work ?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

I think they ll deduct two years in last ten years


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

hthoria said:


> Hello,
> 
> Application submitted : 09th june 2013
> With Assessor : 19th June 2013
> ...


have applied on 26th may still in stage 4.. after 11 weeks. anyone got it in 11 weeks recently


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Received the below reply from ACS for my query:-
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


Hi All

i have similiar situation , my bachelors degree is Mechanical Engineering (4 years) and 8.2 years of experience in IT Industry, based on the above ACS reply, my degree is equal to AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing. Will my Bachelors degree will get reflected in ACS results and can i get claim15 Points for the same.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Hi All
> 
> i have similiar situation , my bachelors degree is Mechanical Engineering (4 years) and 8.2 years of experience in IT Industry, based on the above ACS reply, my degree is equal to AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing. Will my Bachelors degree will get reflected in ACS results and can i get claim15 Points for the same.


Hi,
You can claim your education points for 15 points, since ACS mentioned your bachelor degree is AQF Bachelor degree.


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi,
> You can claim your education points for 15 points, since ACS mentioned your bachelor degree is AQF Bachelor degree.


Thanks Harish, my question will it be shown in the results, what experience Points can i claim for the same>


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

I had Master Degree in IT so I can claim 15 points but for your case if you have only Bachelor degree in mechanical then as per ACS,you wont be eligible..sorry to say like that bt thats what I could understood from ACS reply...maybe once you wait for letter & see..if needed later ask ACS for clarification


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

HI,

Few queries.. Someone plz guide me. When i tried to enter my qualification details in ACS it asked year of completion and time take to complete. My exams where in May but i completed in November coz of arrear. So it took 4.5yrs to complete. Will this have any impact?I have given 4.5yrs for time taken to complete. Is this right?

also I have secured 2nd class in my BE. Will that have any issue in the ACS assessment.


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Mention the exact time you took.It doesn't matter if you tell truth but make sure that it matches ur transcripts & mark sheet..I did the same


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Mention the exact time you took.It doesn't matter if you tell truth but make sure that it matches ur transcripts & mark sheet..I did the same


Hi mrsaurabhsharma,
Thanks. Will the grade really matter in assessment? I have secured second class only.


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

I dont think so as long as you have passed it and everything is true ..My only advise dont try to fake anything...keep it simple and truth


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> I had Master Degree in IT so I can claim 15 points but for your case if you have only Bachelor degree in mechanical then as per ACS,you wont be eligible..sorry to say like that bt thats what I could understood from ACS reply...maybe once you wait for letter & see..if needed later ask ACS for clarification




Hi Seniors expats

Please provide your thoguhts, in India, a Mechanical Engineer is welcomed to work in IT sector, in such cases ,he will not be eligible for 15 Points for education? maybe for work experience i beleive there may be reductions , please confirm.


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Hi Seniors expats
> 
> Please provide your thoguhts, in India, a Mechanical Engineer is welcomed to work in IT sector, in such cases ,he will not be eligible for 15 Points for education? maybe for work experience i beleive there may be reductions , please confirm.




Seniors, your thoughts on this please.........


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> I dont think so as long as you have passed it and everything is true ..My only advise dont try to fake anything...keep it simple and truth


I have entered exact date mentioned in the certificate.. Thanks for the reply...


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,

My qualification is BE Computer Science.

I worked in ABC from 2002-2005 as system admin
and from 2005 - current as software tester in XYZ. 

Will ACS deduct my system admin experience (im ok with this deduction) and assess the whole experience in XYZ? i Have Applied for 261314 code. 

Can someone with similar experience share their views plz..


----------



## jaspreet30s (Aug 13, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Seniors, your thoughts on this please.........


Hi Vignesh , I too have the same profile as yours , BE (Mech) + 9 years in IT.
I am a newbie to this forum , please let me know your result so that I can take a decision

Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Seniors, your thoughts on this please.........


He may still get 15 points for education if he can submit a successful VETASSESS assessment .... !


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question......the ACS process was completed last year and the validity is untill the next year.....
> 
> ...


you will get invitation in a weeks time for your points (70 points right.. ) so dont worry and just go ahead... all the very best..


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> He may still get 15 points for education if he can submit a successful VETASSESS assessment .... !



Hi Monks

i have a great respect as you are very active in guiding all , is a 4 year Bachelor in Mechanical Engineering degree done in a reputed university for a full time studies requires VETEASS , i Beleive it is mainly for Vocational course that is we call as I.T.I (Indutsrial training institute) in india or Diploma course requires VETEASS.

I beleive full time study Mechanical engineering is not a vocational course . it may be a ICT minor and is equal to AQF maybe we need to prove our expereince level for ICT monir as 6 years to meet the ACS requirement .Please confirm the same.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

vetassess is essential for tradesmen etc. There are other places for other people.

A very rough list is

Telecom Engineer: Engineers Australia.
IT: ACS
CA,ICWA: CPA ...


TRA, Vetassess, ACS, EA, ANMC, CPA, NIA, AMSA, AASW


----------



## zkemp (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I got the ACS result last week.

====
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your Bachelor of Science in Information and Computer Science from University of XXX completed October 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an *AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing*

The following employment after *June 2012* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

*Dates: 06/06 - 05/13 (6yrs 11mths)
Position: Senior System Engineer*
====

Forgive me for bothering with the ff:

1. I was wondering why did ACS reduce my work experience from 6+ years to only 1 year? 

2. Some people say I won't get points from a *AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing*. Will I claim points if I take MCSE just now and add it in DIAC submission without reassessing with ACS?

3. I had work experiences (not related to nominated skill) which I did not include in submitting in ACS assessment. Will I claim points for those as well?

Thank you gurus!


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Seems like a mistake to me. They reduced 5 years from mine but I don't have an IT degree. I would expect 2 years to be deducted for yours.


----------



## zkemp (Aug 14, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Seems like a mistake to me. They reduced 5 years from mine but I don't have an IT degree. I would expect 2 years to be deducted for yours.


trinkasharma, thank you for replying. 

Really? I was really worried about that.

How about my Bachelor degree being just an AQF Associate degree, will MCSE cover that for me?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

MCSE at this time will mean zero.


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am totally new to Expat forum, dont know if this is the thread to ask this question, I too have a doubt :

I have applied for ACS as an Network and systems Engineer and done the following :

1) Diploma (AICTE approved - board of technichal education) in Computer Engineering (2005-2008).

2) Lateral Entry to Bsc (Information technology) from Punjab technichal university (2008-september of 2010)

3) working as Network Engineer in an MNC from March 15, 2010 - Till now

4) applied for ACS on 28th June (status : with accessor )

What experience would acs give me, as I have heard that they are deducting 2 years from your total exp, I am in doubt as my degree was awarded on Sep-2010 and my work ex started from Mar-10, as I have applied with my graduate degree only.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

rps7654,

Expect at most one year from ACS. In any case, it is not likely to be three years.


----------



## maktabi (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello everyone
I don't know if it is okay to post my question in this topic but in fact I think most expert people are here and I think I will get the most professional advice about my case :horn:

I wish that ACS experts advice me about my application status:

I'm getting ready to lodge my application to ACS and I will be applying for this job Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111.


I have got MCSE in May 2011, I have no bachelor degree.

I been employed in same field since June 2005 till date.

As a result I have almost 6 years before I got my MCSE diploma. and nearly 3 years after I got it.

The document I have: 
- certified passport copy
- experience letter from group with the following duties (letter head and certified) 2008-prsent:
➢	Administer and maintain Windows server 2003 Active Directory.
➢	Operate and maintain Microsoft Exchange 2007 on Windows server 2003.
➢	Analyze various computer operating systems (Windows XP, Vista, 7 and 8) and ensure better results and use management networking tools in environment of Windows Server 2003.
➢	Maintain, update, troubleshoot, and resolve complicated problems related to LAN and WAN systems, and assist employees in installing indoor and outdoor IT networks equipment.
➢	Link various sites using VPN technology configure Sonicwall. 
➢	Link different sites within the project using Cisco and D-Link wireless outdoor Access Points.
➢	Develop and upgrade network and perform troubleshoot on network processes with the help of monitoring tools and maintain all monitoring servers to ensure better network systems. 
➢	Design and implement effective management information systems for various data protection systems. 
➢	Experience in supporting operational networks including fault finding, problem identification, analysis and resolution.
➢	Coordinate with various departments and establish effective communication with service providers to provide quality service. 
➢	Working in technical teams to deliver assigned outcomes.
➢	Experience in the operation CISCO, and Nortel IP phone system.


experience letter from company with the following duties (letter head and certified) 2005-2007: (my previous job) in that time I had network diploma from local computer institute
•	Analyzing system logs and identifying potential issues with computer systems.
•	Introducing and integrating new technologies into existing data center environments.
•	Performing routine audits of systems and software.
•	Performing backups.
•	Applying operating system updates, patches, and configuration changes.
•	Installing and configuring new hardware and software.
•	Adding, removing, or updating user account information, resetting passwords, etc.
•	Answering technical queries and assisting users.
•	Responsibility for security.
•	Responsibility for documenting the configuration of the system.
•	Troubleshooting any reported problems.
•	System performance tuning.
•	Ensuring that the network infrastructure is up and running.
•	Operation and maintenance of Data Bank, Microsoft Exchange 2007, MS ISA 2000 and Kasper Sky Servers using Windows 2003 Servers.


and finally my my certificates. 

My questions are:
- do I need any additional documents before I apply? 
-do you expect they credit five years experience to support my application?

your opinion and advice will be much appreciated 

Thanks in advance. 
Mac


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello All,

I have a quick question, my ACS assessment was done last year and its positive, and I have got SS approved from NSW and EOI invite. I have to apply for PR now, I m wondering if these changed rules will apply to my application at this point of time? Will DIAC follow same ACS rules for my application? Please advise.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

indian01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a quick question, my ACS assessment was done last year and its positive, and I have got SS approved from NSW and EOI invite. I have to apply for PR now, I m wondering if these changed rules will apply to my application at this point of time? Will DIAC follow same ACS rules for my application? Please advise.


There will not be a problem for you. I am hoping your ACS has sufficient validity period so that you are able to get the grant before it's expiry.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a quick question, my ACS assessment was done last year and its positive, and I have got SS approved from NSW and EOI invite. I have to apply for PR now, I m wondering if these changed rules will apply to my application at this point of time? Will DIAC follow same ACS rules for my application? Please advise.


It depends on ur acs validity...If it is valid before ur application lodgement then it will not create any problem


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

singh_sohal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Currently I am working as a senior software engineer in an IT company.
> 
> ...


if you provide the right proofs, i guess they don't deduct any exp. All the best and be clear with Rpl too.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

rumel36 said:


> It depends on ur acs validity...If it is valid before ur application lodgement then it will not create any problem


yes I guess I have ACS valid till 2014. God I was scared to death for a minute. Yes it is valid for 24 months so till apr 2014.


----------



## singh_sohal (Feb 27, 2011)

megnathreddy said:


> if you provide the right proofs, i guess they don't deduct any exp. All the best and be clear with Rpl too.



Thanks for the reply... 

kindly let me know why did you mention RPL..

isn't RPL for non-ICT?

Please clarify...


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

singh_sohal said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> kindly let me know why did you mention RPL..
> 
> ...


yes RPL Is for those who don't have a computer degree..


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

*Starter for 189 Visa*

Hello Friends,

Firstly I thank each one of you for helping with *in and outs* of the entire process for almost every one shooting the questions.I'v been going through all the links since a long and I always felt this forum very useful,now my time has arraived to take help of this group.

I'v 3.5 years of experience in to IT (i.e Cognos BI),which has a decent demand in Australia. I'm planning to relocate to Aussise through skilled visa,but the recent developments by ACS has resulted me in a very big confusion whether to apply now or wait for some time. I'm a B.tech Grad in Information technology,Joined First company in my final semistar i.e 4-2,I worked for 40hrs a week and its not internship,but a fulltime job.Recently I switched to a MNC and they considered those 6months as fulltime experience.


My questions are:

1.Will ACS consider my 6months exp during Btech as normal or will it be removed from my profile?

2.Will there be any deduction in my experience,but both my bachelores and job industry are one and the same.

3.What are the benefits that Aussise Govt is gonna give for an Independent visa person after landing there?

4.What is the position that I need to apply, I'm not a programmer,developer or Analyst.. I'm a Business Inteligence i.e datawarehousing person(nothing but BI Developer or Consultant).


I would be greatful,if anyone can help me how I should go forward with the above explained situation.Thanks in advance and wishing each of you Gud luck!


Regards
Rajesh Musturu
mustururajeshatgmaildotcom


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rajurokz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Firstly I thank each one of you for helping with *in and outs* of the entire process for almost every one shooting the questions.I'v been going through all the links since a long and I always felt this forum very useful,now my time has arraived to take help of this group.
> 
> ...


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

oh .. my god 

i will submit my RPL application at the first of September with 9 years of experience with commerce bachelor degree --- > this mean now 5 years only !!! 

is that true !! 

i check the website but didn't found any this on the update news !!


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*



Could you pls explain me the concept behind the 2yrs deduction? and also,whether I will have to take out the 2 yrs experience and showcase as 1.5yrs exp profile while searching a job there?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rajurokz said:


> Could you pls explain me the concept behind the 2yrs deduction? and also,whether I will have to take out the 2 yrs experience and showcase as 1.5yrs exp profile while searching a job there?


Below may help you in understanding the exp deduction
News & Updates | Australian Computer Society

This experience deduction is only for the immigration process. This has been implemented looking at the large crowd of ICT professionals. This experience deduction does not come into play while searching jobs in Oz.


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Below may help you in understanding the exp deduction
> 
> This experience deduction is only for the immigration process. This has been implemented looking at the large crowd of ICT professionals. This experience deduction does not come into play while searching jobs in Oz.




Thanks Mroks! In my case,will be able to apply for PR with only 1.5yrs of exp(as per Immigration)? What needs to be done if I'v to fly with in a year?? How exp do yu want me to gain before starting the process.


Your response matter alot and thanks for the help.


----------



## singh_sohal (Feb 27, 2011)

megnathreddy said:


> yes RPL Is for those who don't have a computer degree..


Wait wait...

but I think my degree(Electronics and Communication Engg.) comes under ICT... 

ICT means Computer + Communication subjects.

can you please point you any thread or documentations? this is really confusing...

I am under this impression that it comes under ICT.

Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rajurokz said:


> Thanks Mroks! In my case,will be able to apply for PR with only 1.5yrs of exp(as per Immigration)? What needs to be done if I'v to fly with in a year?? How exp do yu want me to gain before starting the process.
> 
> 
> Your response matter alot and thanks for the help.


Seems min 2 yrs exp is required, but not sure. Have a check with others.
You can start your ACS as you can claim post ACS experience. ACS takes around 3 months to give result and the validity period is 2 yrs.


----------



## rob247 (Jul 16, 2013)

Asked elsewhere without a reply so hoping it may work here 

Sorry, another similar question (I have spent hours and hours reading up on this).

I am about to submit my ACS RPL but wonder if there is any point as I am unsure whether I can claim points for experience (I am 60 points without experience points)

I have:
BSc Degree (non-IT) from 2001
Software Engineer from 2006 till now (6 years 11 months).

Now, when I receive this back it looks like ACS will give me 1 years experience as they require 6 points (no points).

The acs literature now says..The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience... So surely that also contradicts the 6 years that they require too. (if so, 5 points)


However, some people enter the EOI to show work experience (7 years). (10 points)

I also read that DIAC do not care what your degree is and that therefore I can claim for the full 7 years as it is skilled and my degree was before my IT experience. (10 points)

I have also read that I can only give what is on the letter (1 year). (0 points).

DIAC also say you need 5 years experience in lieu of an IT degree so could I potentially have 5 points in 12 months time (8 years exp - 5 years).

Can somebody please give me some good news


----------



## rob247 (Jul 16, 2013)

Quote:The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above, not relevant to the ANZSCO, is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree, it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier.

Is this correct? Despite having a non IT degree will acs only deduct 4 years from my date even though I need 6 years for my assessment ? Advice please


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*ACS Applied - Thanks to Aall*

Dear All,

Thank you for answering all my queries. 

I finally filed my ACS on 12th August, currently in stage 4.
My spouse ACS on 19th August, in stage 4 as well.

Just a little background again:
I am an E.C.E Engineer with 8 years+ experience. have filed under developer programmer category. expecting a reduction of 4 years. :fingerscrossed:

Lets hope for the best. 

Thanks and Regards
Ashish


----------



## Destination_Sydney (Apr 28, 2013)

guys, i am lost and depressed after reading this. i was about to apply for acs in a day or two but i dont know what to do now...

i have done BS in CS. its equivalent to australian bacherlors degree.

i have 8 years 5 months sw development experience.

i had done all working considering that ACS will give me points for 8 years relevant work experience as my degree is an ICT major and equivalent to australian bachelors degree.

pls get me a life by telling me that my understanding is clear...


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Destination_Sydney said:


> guys, i am lost and depressed after reading this. i was about to apply for acs in a day or two but i dont know what to do now...
> 
> i have done BS in CS. its equivalent to australian bacherlors degree.
> 
> ...


Hi Destination_sydney,

If your degree and work experience is relevant. ACS is likely to deduct 2 years from your total work experience, if it is not relevant , they are likely to deduct more no. of years.

I'm not sure how many. Other members on this forum can highlight.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Destination_Sydney said:


> guys, i am lost and depressed after reading this. i was about to apply for acs in a day or two but i dont know what to do now...
> 
> i have done BS in CS. its equivalent to australian bacherlors degree.
> 
> ...


Hi Destination_Sydney,

To the best of my knowledge and reading all blogs and comments on this website. I think they will deduct your 2 years of experience for ACS, because as per ACS this is the time taken for you to attain australian skill level. Hence you will be left with 6 years of experience. So in place of 15 you will get 10 points. 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## Destination_Sydney (Apr 28, 2013)

is it ACS only or all other accessing authorities following this practice?

also, is this some new rule? my uni friend got his assessment done with number of years equal to his experience in feb this year...



ashish1137 said:


> Hi Destination_Sydney,
> 
> To the best of my knowledge and reading all blogs and comments on this website. I think they will deduct your 2 years of experience for ACS, because as per ACS this is the time taken for you to attain australian skill level. Hence you will be left with 6 years of experience. So in place of 15 you will get 10 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## faraz711 (Jul 12, 2013)

Destination_Sydney said:


> is it ACS only or all other accessing authorities following this practice?
> 
> also, is this some new rule? my uni friend got his assessment done with number of years equal to his experience in feb this year...


This new rule of deeming date criteria, came into effect after april 2013, any assessment before this, would not follow this.


----------



## himanshubansal (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Guys

I had applied for ACS on 19th of June'13. My application is in stage 4. I have been hearing about ACS deducting 2 years of work ex from your profile, is this true?

I am computer science engineer, and working as software test analyst with 3+ years work ex. I have shown the same experience in ACS. I don't think they will reduce work experience from my profile, please correct me if I am wrong? 

Himanshu.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

himanshubansal said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I had applied for ACS on 19th of June'13. My application is in stage 4. I have been hearing about ACS deducting 2 years of work ex from your profile, is this true?
> 
> ...


Hi himanshu,

If you have recently submitted your ACS evaluation. i.e, after april-2013, you would come under new ACS rules.

As per your education and work exp, ACS will deduct 2 years from your total work experience & you are more likely to get approval for only 1+ year b'coz of which you can't claim points on your work exp.

As per ACS , if your degree and work are relevant they deduct 2 years and if they are not relevant then they are deducting 4 years.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

himanshubansal said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I had applied for ACS on 19th of June'13. My application is in stage 4. I have been hearing about ACS deducting 2 years of work ex from your profile, is this true?
> 
> ...


I am afraid it is true . In your case it might be a 2 year deduction since your Computer Science degree is relevant to your job , its four otherwise.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Chetu said:


> I am afraid it is true . In your case it might be a 2 year deduction since your Computer Science degree is relevant to your job , its four otherwise.


Yes Chetu,

you are correct, he will have his 2 years of work exp deducted. :doh: 

I'm surprised that "himanshubansal" is not yet aware about this ACs rule.


----------



## upeander (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, 
Below is my Education background and work experience.
Please help me on whether I will be deducted 2 years or 4 years of my total experience.

Education:
B.Sc. Computer applications. 2000 - Bachelors Degree in Computer applications
MCA - 2003 - Masters degree in computer applications

Work Experience
2004 March- 2007 Sep - as Developer
2007 Sep - 2007 Dec - as developer
2008 to 2010 - as developer
2008 to 2013 - as developer
Total 9 years of IT experience as Software developer with current role as technology lead. 

Please let me know how much of my experience will be considered. 

will there be any deduction during ACS assessment. 

Thanks
Upeander B


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

upeander said:


> Hi,
> Below is my Education background and work experience.
> Please help me on whether I will be deducted 2 years or 4 years of my total experience.
> 
> ...


Hi upeander,

Since your education and work experience are closely related.
you will have 2 years of work experience deducted and out of 9 years, ACS will approve only 7 years of your exp. And you can claim 10 points on that


----------



## upeander (Aug 22, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi upeander,
> 
> Since your education and work experience are closely related.
> you will have 2 years of work experience deducted and out of 9 years, ACS will approve only 7 years of your exp. And you can claim 10 points on that


oops!! so that would pull me to total 60 points. 

thankyou very much for the reply ..its a set back that they are deducting 2 years for no reason..


thanks
Upeander B


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

guys, have a question here..

I am a mechanical engineer-- Non ICT.
In this link it is mentioned that min experience required is 6 Yrs. what does this mean? and what is this 4yrs exp deduction by ACS? can someone clear my cloud..:noidea::noidea:

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

If you can submit a brief CV here with dates then I can give you the expected output in 10 mins.

Just write real dates + company names can be A B C etc.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> If you can submit a brief CV here with dates then I can give you the expected output in 10 mins.
> 
> Just write real dates + company names can be A B C etc.


i hope this is for me..

Feb 2006 to Mar2008 - Company XYZ
Mar2008 to Aug2010 - Company AAA
Sept2010 to till date - Company bbb.

hoping for positive reply...:fingerscrossed:

Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well you did not mention things like if you have an MCSE/CCNa etc. Anyway, preparing your ACS in few mins.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

E [email protected] | W Australian Computer Society - ACS 

A member of the Australian Council of Professions | Page 1 

29 Aug 2013 

Our Reference: 007 

Mr Janardhan.G J

INDIA. 

Dear Mr G,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 29 
Aug 2013. 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and 
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 


The following employment *after Mar 2011 *is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: Feb 2006 to Mar2008 
Position: System Engineer 
Employer: XYZ
Country: INDIA 

Dates: Mar2008 to Aug2010
Position: System Engineer
Employer: Company AAA
Country: INDIA 

Dates: Sept2010 to 29 Auf 2013 
Position: Senior System Engineer 
Employer: Company bbb.
Country: INDIA 

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further 
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience. 

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points 
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. 



Page 2 


This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS 
makes no representation regarding: 

• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content. 
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment. 

This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter. 

The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT 
Professional. 

Yours sincerely, 

Mr Evaluation man
ACS


I have highlighted the dirty word. Please wait for other people to confirm my analysis.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> E [email protected] | W Australian Computer Society - ACS
> 
> A member of the Australian Council of Professions | Page 1
> 
> ...


Oh dear god!!...
are you working with ACS..thank you for your analysis.
and why did you reduced only 5 yrs , why not 6yrs as per ACS site as i am in non ICT?

i do not have any intention claim points..i just want +ACS even if it is 0 yrs .

Thanks again.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I did my MCSE in 2001. This is counted as an ICT Minor diploma etc.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Yes Chetu,
> 
> you are correct, he will have his 2 years of work exp deducted. :doh:
> 
> I'm surprised that "himanshubansal" is not yet aware about this ACs rule.


Hai Hyd.

Is it in ACS Web site..please send the link.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

singh_sohal said:


> Wait wait...
> 
> but I think my degree(Electronics and Communication Engg.) comes under ICT...
> 
> ...


Hi Sohal,

I am an E.C.E Engineer with 8+ years of experience in IT industray. i have recently submitted my ACS under skill category (No RPL). you are right. our degree than Computers/ IT in India is considered as ICT Minor. so no need of RPL.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

roposh said:


> Reference
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...acs-vs-diac-work-experience-assessment-2.html


Dear Roposh.

I have completed Master of Information System from Australia in the year 2006. I am working as a System Administrator in overseas.

My point Calculation as below:

Age - 25 Points
Work Experiences - 5 years overseas (2008-till) - 10 Points
State Nomination (190 Visa)- 5 Points
Australian study requirements - 5 Points
Education - 15 Points
Total - 60 Points

My questions are:

1. Is ACS deducting 2 years experiences from the total years.
2. If so, does it effect in DIAC Point test.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sohal,
> 
> I am an E.C.E Engineer with 8+ years of experience in IT industray. i have recently submitted my ACS under skill category (No RPL). you are right. our degree than Computers/ IT in India is considered as ICT Minor. so no need of RPL.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashish,

I too have submitted ACS on 12th. Keep in touch. Whats your code?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I too have submitted ACS on 12th. Keep in touch. Whats your code?


Hi Sai2Aus

I applied for ACS on 1st Aug. Will update you once the result is declared.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi Sai2Aus
> 
> I applied for ACS on 1st Aug. Will update you once the result is declared.
> 
> ...


Hi Sevnik,

Sure please share your result. Stay connected.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Sevnik,
> 
> Sure please share your result. Stay connected.


Ya sure, will do.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I too have submitted ACS on 12th. Keep in touch. Whats your code?


Hi Sevnik and Sai,

Surely I will stay connected. Currently I am preparing for my IELTS. If anything at all I can be reached at [email protected]. the response will be immediate or at least same day.  All the best to both of you. I have filed under Developer Programmer. Same profile for my wife as well.


Regards
Ashish


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to get my skills assessed from ACS. My profile is as follows :

Age: 28
Degree : BSc Hons Electronics
Experience : 5 years and 9 months as a System Admin
Certifications : MCSA, MCITP, ITIL

Please let me know if I am eligible.

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I applied for ACS assessment on 13th June, under 263111. My B.tech is in electronics & comm. and I've applied under systems and network engineer. So, there will be deduction of probably 4 years.
During application my total years of exp was 4.7, and now its almost 5 years now. 
My questions:

1. Even if they deduct 4 years, will ACS approve less then 1 year exp?

2. Now I have 5 years of exp, can I apply for EOI by claiming 5 points for exp? (PS: I don't have salary slip for my first employer, I only have joining and reliving letters with salary mentioned. Also, salary was too less and not taxable, so no salary slips available)

If I claim 5 years, only option I have is, to apply for Victoria SS, with IELTS 7 band each.

Please let me know if you have any views on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

arnav007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment on 13th June, under 263111. My B.tech is in electronics & comm. and I've applied under systems and network engineer. So, there will be deduction of probably 4 years.
> During application my total years of exp was 4.7, and now its almost 5 years now.
> ...


You cannot claim 5points as you will have only 7months experience after ACS deduction. 

EOI, DIAC all will consider the AFTER DATE mentioned in ACS letter.

Are you applying through Agent or by yourself?


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> You cannot claim 5points as you will have only 7months experience after ACS deduction.
> 
> EOI, DIAC all will consider the AFTER DATE mentioned in ACS letter.
> 
> Are you applying through Agent or by yourself?



I'm applying via agent. 

I guess, only option left is State sponsorship.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

*what is the difference between*

What is the difference between "AQF *master* degree with a major in computing" and "AQF *Bachelor* degree with a major in computing"

Whether it will impact anything at ACS accessment?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi srinu_srn, 

you don't get any extra points on the points test for a master but it is still relevant. The SkillSelect 189 points page states: 



> To receive points for a Masters degree, you *must also have a Bachelor degree*, *or the Masters degree must be* considered as at least *comparable to Bachelor level* at Australian standards.


If you only have a master degree you cannot claim points. So it can in fact be advantageous to be "down-graded" by ACS from an AQF master to an AQF bachelor .

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi srinu_srn,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I got +ve assessment from ACS on 22nd April 2013. I am waiting for state nomination. The ACS below mention following things:

Your MCTS from Microsoft completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Master of Computer Applications from Punjab Technical University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

I have 6 years of Exp in IT field. Will DIAC will deduct my exp in PR stage. I m really worried.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jagschops said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got +ve assessment from ACS on 22nd April 2013. I am waiting for state nomination. The ACS below mention following things:
> 
> ...



did ACS deduct 2 years from your total experiences.


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> did ACS deduct 2 years from your total experiences.


No ACS did not deducted any year of my exp


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jagschops said:


> No ACS did not deducted any year of my exp


if other points is ok then there should not be any problem in DIAC


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> if other points is ok then there should not be any problem in DIAC


other pints means?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jagschops said:


> other pints means?


what is your point calculations?


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> what is your point calculations?



Age : 30

IELTS : 0 (I apply for state nomination for nsw)

Skilled Employment : 10 (6 years)

Education : 15 (MAsters in Computer Applications)

State Nomination: 5


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

Chetu said:


> Hi Ann ,
> I submitted my EOI only after getting IELTS and ACS results


does anybody know when was new acs rules implemented


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> does anybody know when was new acs rules implemented


may,2013


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> may,2013


but u said june earlier


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jagschops said:


> Age : 30
> 
> IELTS : 0 (I apply for state nomination for nsw)
> 
> ...


seems there should not be any prob. best of luck


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> seems there should not be any prob. best of luck


but u said out of 6 DIAC might deduct 2 years if exp. If that is the case then I am not eligible.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

jagschops said:


> No ACS did not deducted any year of my exp


any idea when was new acs rules implemented


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jagschops said:


> but u said out of 6 DIAC might deduct 2 years if exp. If that is the case then I am not eligible.


ACS supposed to deduct 2 years not DIAC


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> ACS supposed to deduct 2 years not DIAC


Are you sure t DIAC will not deduct my years of exp


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jagschops said:


> Are you sure t DIAC will not deduct my years of exp


if ACS assessed your exp 6 years then DIAC should no deduct. but no one can give you assurance.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jagschops said:


> Are you sure t DIAC will not deduct my years of exp


which code you are applying for


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> which code you are applying for



261313 Software Engineer


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> ACS supposed to deduct 2 years not DIAC





Achin said:


> Just the opposite
> 
> Before 15th April (2 years deducted by DIAC)
> after 15th April (Acs already deducting)
> ...


:closed_2:


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

jagschops said:


> 261313 Software Engineer


go ahead. best of luck


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> go ahead. best of luck


Thanks!


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

After reading all this, I am very much depressed. I got my +ve ACS on May 4 with a statement having "Relavant After" clause. I had show more than 6 yrs of exp and they have deducted four yrs. I was on 55 points (relying on SS of NSW to gain 5 points) considering 10 points of my exp, 30 for my age and 15 from education. Now in ACS letter they have considered exp after Jan 2011 is relevant (my btech is in ECE). so it is even less than 3 yrs. So here m loosing 10 points which bring me to 45 points. I have applied NSW statesponship on 29 july and expecting the result within 2 3 weeks. Can some body advise me what should I do, coz I will get very little time to logde visa. Should I take risk and claim all my exp points or what else...totally blank


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,


expert comments please ....


I am working since Oct 2001 as Software Engineer and still with the same company i.e Sep 2013.

I completed my MCSD .net in Sep 2003. 

I am aware that my MSCD .Net will be comparable to AQF Diploma with Major in IT.
But can you suggest what my experience will be counted as ?

1) Oct 2001 (as I am working since then) to Sep 2013 - 2yrs = 9 yrs 11 month 
or
2) Sep 2003 (as I completed by MCSD) to Sep 2013 - 2 yrs = 8 yrs 

or any other combination ??

Please suggest guys 

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Achin, this will be X-5=5 years.

X= years after mcsd.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> Achin, this will be 8-5=3 years


Ok Thanks! As far as I understand if it is ICT major its 2 yrs deduction, the yrs you are talking about is, if a person is having diploma and worked for min 5 yrs then can apply for ACS, its not deduction of 5 yrs as per criteria of ACS.


more comments please.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## dipen_trivedi (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello,

I am having 10 years exp from year 2002 to till date as Computer Operator (job duties of System admin)

I have done B.Sc. (Information Science) (3 years course) from Sardar Patel University, Gujarat 
India passed in year 2000

M.Sc. (Information Science) (2 years course) from Sardar Patel University, Gujarat 
India in passed year 2002

Can you please elaborate how much ACS will count my work experience in skill assessment?

Thanks


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Please find my details and guide me on the queries pls

System Engineer from Sep 2006- till now

Degree- Bachelor of Information Technology(ICT Major). But it might not be closely related to my work.

I have a certification(CCA), but reluctant to submit as its Citrix certified administrator where as i am applying for Systems engineer..

1. As i already have a ICT major degree wondering if i should submit my certification as it equals only to a diploma

2. How many years ACS is likely to reduce..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TaviO! (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello all,

I am currently filling my EOI and I am very confused about how ACS calculates the work experience time.

What do they mean when they say: "Only employment completed after the date you have met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment"? How do I know when I've met the requirements?

I graduated in Computer Science (bachelor degree) in December 2010. However, I worked as a trainee in a 20 hours per week job from 2007 to 2010. In December 2010, I started to work 40 hours a week. When I was a trainee, I worked as a web developer and from 2010 forward, as a C/C++ and Java programmer. How many years of work experience will I get from ACS? Also, in my EOI, should I put the number of years that ACS gives me or can I just put that it started in 2007?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

TaviO! said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am currently filling my EOI and I am very confused about how ACS calculates the work experience time.
> 
> ...


your Skill employment will be counted from the date of ACS letter issued.


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Please find my details and guide me on the queries pls

System Engineer from Sep 2006- till now

Degree- Bachelor of Information Technology(ICT Major). But it might not be closely related to my work.

I have a certification(CCA), but reluctant to submit as its Citrix certified administrator where as i am applying for Systems engineer..

1. As i already have a ICT major degree wondering if i should submit my certification as it equals only to a diploma

2. How many years ACS is likely to reduce..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

2 years


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> 2 years


Thanks, trnkasharma, I believe this answer is for me..

Thank fully its only 2 years deduction

1. As i already have a ICT major degree wondering if i should submit my certification as it equals only to a diploma, Can you pls help me with this query as well?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

I got my ACS done in 2012 December, Will i be effected by this DEEMING date new rule by ACS when my application reaches to Case officer? I heard that if a person has old ACS result Case Officer will deduct the experience based on new ACS rules. I have got 5 years approved by ACS in 2012 December so if case officer deducts 2 years I will loose 10 points


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I got my ACS done in 2012 December, Will i be effected by this DEEMING date new rule by ACS when my application reaches to Case officer? I heard that if a person has old ACS result Case Officer will deduct the experience based on new ACS rules. I have got 5 years approved by ACS in 2012 December so if case officer deducts 2 years I will loose 10 points


Hey

Even if two years are deducted you still will fall in 3-5 years category and get 5 points at least. By the way as far as I know after going through this forum, you will be safe with ACS assessment which you already possess.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

My case - 

My ACS was done in Feb 2013 in old format.
& 
My Computer science degree in India - equivalent to AQF major 
3 years of relevenat experiecne in nominated occupation

Will I be able to claim 5 points for 3 years of experience?


**I understand that as per ACS criteria, i need 2 years of experience with computer science degree outside Australia to be considered as skilled.**


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

prattech said:


> My case -
> 
> My ACS was done in Feb 2013 in old format.
> &
> ...


how about Australian qualifications? they will deduct 2 years or not


----------



## ramandeep.er (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi 
My Case 
ACS filed 5th July under 2611
BTech Electronics and Comm Engg.
Exp: March 2007 - Nov 2009 as Technical Analyst
Nov 2009 - Till Date - Business Analyst/ Senior Business Analyst
Please suggest if ACS will reduce my work experiecene? :fingerscrossed:
Also I heard they are taking 12 weeks. Do we have any exception to that as well.
I have relevant profile as BA and filed ACS in same. 
Thanks 
RD!


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> I don't understand how could they reduce your work experience if you had finished your BS degree in Computer Science? <=> as you had the major which is related to your occupation???


 
That is what their criteria is. 

"All Australian & Overseas ICT Qualifications are assessed according to the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) standardAll Work Experience must be professional ICT employment of at least 20hrs per weekICT"

Please see - https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


--


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> how about Australian qualifications? they will deduct 2 years or not


Rules are same for all. What they say is 

"All Australian & Overseas ICT Qualifications are assessed according to the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) standardAll Work Experience must be professional ICT employment of at least 20hrs per weekICT "

You may refer

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf



__


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

prattech said:


> Rules are same for all. What they say is
> 
> "All Australian & Overseas ICT Qualifications are assessed according to the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) standardAll Work Experience must be professional ICT employment of at least 20hrs per weekICT "
> 
> ...


Thanks Prattech.

My bachelor is Business Admin and masters is in information system from Australia. 5 years overseas work experiences. so how many years they will deduct for me.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

You are in a special category. You don't need experience. You qualify for a post qualification visa at the minimum.

Also I should not be telling you all this. I am sure you have not spent 40k AUD on fees alone just for the degree.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> You are in a special category. You don't need experience. You qualify for a post qualification visa at the minimum.
> 
> Also I should not be telling you all this. I am sure you have not spent 40k AUD on fees alone just for the degree.


Sorry trinkasharma.

did you tell this for me??????


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Chetu said:


> For starters . I have my work experience assessed only from October 2010 though I started working from July 2008 . Leaving out exactly my first two years of experience because my degree in computer science was equivalent to AQF major . A lot others have their 4 years left out because their degrees were Either AQF minor or not closely related the job code being assessed . Seniors pls help us throw light on this .


 
Positive skill assessment is given on the basis of https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


Based on your education assessment by Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) standard, 
You’ll need certain years of experience (2, 4, 5, 6, and 8 years) to be considered as *skilled*.

After that, your experience will be calculated either onshore or offshore after being skilled for awarding points.
Rules are same for all and only thing is that this was being ignored by COs with old ACS result format.

My best guess in future, DIAC will strictly look in to each guidelines considering huge number of aspirants in ICT sector. Off course, they will look for best out of available.  
---


----------



## shreehari (Jul 15, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi,
> 
> After reading all this, I am very much depressed. I got my +ve ACS on May 4 with a statement having "Relavant After" clause. I had show more than 6 yrs of exp and they have deducted four yrs. I was on 55 points (relying on SS of NSW to gain 5 points) considering 10 points of my exp, 30 for my age and 15 from education. Now in ACS letter they have considered exp after Jan 2011 is relevant (my btech is in ECE). so it is even less than 3 yrs. So here m loosing 10 points which bring me to 45 points. I have applied NSW statesponship on 29 july and expecting the result within 2 3 weeks. Can some body advise me what should I do, coz I will get very little time to logde visa. Should I take risk and claim all my exp points or what else...totally blank


Did you get any reply from NSW? I too in the same situation and trying to get IELTS 7. Please let me know if you found a way.

Regards
Shree


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey experts,

For the past few weeks I have been trying to arrange a Letter of Roles and Responsibilities on a company's letter head but all my efforts have failed.

My previous company will not be able to give me a roles and responsibilities so I choose to go for an SD instead and was hoping that atleast I'l get one from my second company but it din't work out either.

If I submit my whole experience on SD i.e. previous and current companies. How strong will be my ACS application be ?

I need some of your views on this please.


----------



## nick04 (Mar 1, 2011)

I am having a 5 years of work expirence as ORacle DBA with a single company (TCS India). I have just completed 5 years. If I file for ACS for 190 for vic state , how many years of experience will they ACTUALLY count as I have heard they do not count the entire experience.

How many years will be actually counted.

Thanks
nick


----------



## s.jasim (Sep 7, 2013)

I need advice about the new ACS assessment rule, I am not sure whether I should apply for the assessment or not as I have heard that ACS will deduct 2 years from the experience.

My profile

1. B.Tech Electronics & Communication (4 years)
2. 4yrs 5months of work experience in Networking field (Network engineer)
3. IELTS, L-8,R-7.5,W-7.5,S-8.5
4. Age - 27 years

I have all the documentation ready to be sent, but I am a bit hesitant to apply.

Kindly I need opinion whether to apply for ACS or wait for another year.

Thanks
Jasim


----------



## s.jasim (Sep 7, 2013)

bump!


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

s.jasim said:


> bump!


Jasim, ACS will deduct 2 yrs as per new rule. But look at ur ielts score, age and degree you should be eligible. What say ?


----------



## s.jasim (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks mate, but ACS positive assessment with only 2yrs 5 months will leave me with zero (0) points for experience right?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

RMG said:


> Hey experts,
> 
> For the past few weeks I have been trying to arrange a Letter of Roles and Responsibilities on a company's letter head but all my efforts have failed.
> 
> ...


RMD, you can submit SD for all your employers. One of my friend's MARA agent suggested so. But make sure you provide other documents to prove your employment like offer letter, salary slip, promotion letter, etc else just SD will make your case weak and ACS would consider less of your experience.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

s.jasim said:


> Thanks mate, but ACS positive assessment with only 2yrs 5 months will leave me with zero (0) points for experience right?


Jasim, 
Yes, only 3 & above is given point. :-(


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys , 

I am in process of sending my application for skill assessment to ACS .I have done BCA (Bachelors in Computer Applications ) . It was a 3 year full time course from 2001 to 2004 , but I was awarded degree in 2006 as I had some papers pending. I started working in 2004 itself . So what I have understood is they only consider experience after you degree was granted. So in my case it will be June 2006 - Till Date , that is 7 years 4 months .

My question is are they going to deduct experience years from that 7 years 4 months also ? If yes any idea about how many years . I have also done MCSE 2003 if that counts.

Please help me as I am running post to pillar to find out the information for my application. 

Regards


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Here degree is better than the MCSE. You should be able to claim 5 year 4 months exp.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am in process of sending my application for skill assessment to ACS .I have done BCA (Bachelors in Computer Applications ) . It was a 3 year full time course from 2001 to 2004 , but I was awarded degree in 2006 as I had some papers pending. I started working in 2004 itself . So what I have understood is they only consider experience after you degree was granted. So in my case it will be June 2006 - Till Date , that is 7 years 4 months .
> 
> ...


ACS will access ur exp after your degree. You should also send your MCSE doc. too.

Secondly as such i know ACS only reduce exp if ur highest education is non related to our job field. For example Electronic Engg. Working in IT.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Here degree is better than the MCSE. You should be able to claim 5 year 4 months exp.


So from my post degree exp that is 7 years and 4 months they will deduct 2 years?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> ACS will access ur exp after your degree. You should also send your MCSE doc. too.
> 
> Secondly as such i know ACS only reduce exp if ur highest education is non related to our job field. For example Electronic Engg. Working in IT.


Thanks for your reply . How do I find out that my BCA which is my highest qualification is relevant to my job field. I have been working in computer networks from 2004 .


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Thanks for your reply . How do I find out that my BCA which is my highest qualification is relevant to my job field. I have been working in computer networks from 2004 .


Please share your exp job title & profile. Along with BCA transcript.


----------



## sachin0312 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I need help to understand if I get 60 points or not. Situation is My ACS assessment was done in Jan 2013 before new rule come into picture, where all my experience i.e 7 years considered. I completed my BSC IT degree in 2009 which is assessed as Associate Degree by ACS. Now I came to know that DIAC is going to consider my after degree experience which is alsmost 4 years. Now my Confusion is, will I get 5 points for 4 years of experience or again there is any deduction in my no of experience.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> ACS will access ur exp after your degree. You should also send your MCSE doc. too.
> 
> *Secondly as such i know ACS only reduce exp if ur highest education is non related to our job field.* For example Electronic Engg. Working in IT.


so if the highest education is related then ACS will not deduct exp???


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

As per my knowledge even if your highest degree is assessed as ICT major ACS will deduct 2 yrs. This is as per the new rule. Somebody who has got ACS assessed can confirm.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Fanish said:


> As per my knowledge even if your highest degree is assessed as ICT major ACS will deduct 2 yrs. This is as per the new rule. Somebody who has got ACS assessed can confirm.


But there were applicants that got the full exp assesed with the old acs as well.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

So, is it the new rule that whatever the scenario, ACS will deduct atleast 2 years even though my highest educational degree does match with my job nature???? Has anyone got ACS result recently from 263111????


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Yep 2 years off. At least it's just 2 years unlike for some who have to go through a much arduous process to prove they got related courses during college - else a 4 year deduction.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> Yep 2 years off. At least it's just 2 years unlike for some who have to go through a much arduous process to prove they got related courses during college - else a 4 year deduction.


Why don't DIAC come clean on this issue and update their exp. point system and simply told us that for IT candidates 5-8 year Exp = 5 points not 10. Instead of forcing ACS to do this dirty job for them.


----------



## Amrit459 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi,

Please find below my profile.

Acs - May 5th (3 years experience in india and 1 year experience in australia) points india exp - 5, aus exp - 5
Bachelors degree - Engineering - electronics and communications points 15
ielts - 7 points 10
Age - 27 points 30
Anz role : analyst programmer

Based on above details the points is summing to 65. But the problem that I am facing is that according to the new rules they cannot give me 10 points for my experience as I am not fom ICT major background.

Possibilities that I have to overcome this problem are
1) get reassed with acs and claim 1 year exp in aus so that I can claim 5 points for work experience in australia. currently my total experience is 5 as of today. 3 years in india and 2 years in australia.
2) apply for state sponsorship.
3) is it ok to submit the 5th year work experience proofs to the CO.

Could anyone please suggest the best solution for this problem.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> so if the highest education is related then ACS will not deduct exp???


Based on the new rule that ACS is applying now, They will still deduct 2 years even though highest education is related. This is really annoying.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> Based on the new rule that ACS is applying now, They will still deduct 2 years even though highest education is related. This is really annoying.


So it means those who are having total 3 Years Exp. with 50 points (without 5 ACS/Exp. point) its better they should not apply for ACS and Australian PR.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

About2013 said:


> So it means those who are having total 3 Years Exp. with 50 points (without 5 ACS/Exp. point) its better they should not apply for ACS and Australian PR.


People who have 50 points and claim for 5 points from ACS are still ineligible to apply as they need a total of 60 points..


----------



## sumisaran (Sep 16, 2013)

*Help me get my skills assessed*

Hello everyone,

I am a newbie to this forum. Can anyone help me to get an idea of how my work experience will be assessed by ACS?

Here are my details:

I have completed my Bachelors degree in Computer science and engineering.
I worked in India in a software company as a Software Engineer for the first 2 years.
I worked in Australia as a Software Engineer for 1 year which is my third year.
Now I am back in India continuing my job - stepped on to my 4th year.

Please let me know how my skills will be assessed. Will ACS consider all my 3 years or few of my years will be deducted?

Appreciate your help on this. Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Any new ACS application will be reduced by 2 years. Only after a minimum of 2 years work experience do they count the experience to be skilled.

Although you should get some points for your AU experience I think to offset possible 0 points in skilled experience?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sumisaran said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum. Can anyone help me to get an idea of how my work experience will be assessed by ACS?
> 
> ...


You can claim total 3+ and later in EOI claim extra points for aus exp too. Wether they reduce your exp are not i can't say. As some said those who are working in diff. Field get their exp reduce.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> So, is it the new rule that whatever the scenario, ACS will deduct atleast 2 years even though my highest educational degree does match with my job nature???? Has anyone got ACS result recently from 263111????



Yes, I got for 263111. 

2 years deducted.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

rkukguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to get my skills assessed from ACS. My profile is as follows :
> 
> ...


Hello rkukguy,

I have a suggestion for you. Looking at (MCSA, MCITP, ITIL - System Admin), I strongly recommend to get acessed by Vetasses. I too got a same qualifications with 7 yrs exp, but ACS considered less than 3, ie only 5 points. Since u have ITIL, choose Project admin as ur job code.

All the best!


----------



## sachin0312 (Dec 16, 2012)

can any one please answer this ..i m confused about the process


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

About2013 said:


> So it means those who are having total 3 Years Exp. with 50 points (without 5 ACS/Exp. point) its better they should not apply for ACS and Australian PR.


In that case only IELTS can save.


----------



## passi84 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi 2013,

Congrates on ACS +ve assemnt...:thumb:

what is your highest degree and what is 263111?
Does your degree doesn't matches with your job profile?

Also if you could tell what are the basis to deduct 2 years vs 4 years of experience?



2013 said:


> Yes, I got for 263111.
> 
> 2 years deducted.


----------



## sachin0312 (Dec 16, 2012)

sachin0312 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need help to understand if I get 60 points or not. Situation is My ACS assessment was done in Jan 2013 before new rule come into picture, where all my experience i.e 7 years considered. I completed my BSC IT degree in 2009 which is assessed as Associate Degree by ACS. Now I came to know that DIAC is going to consider my after degree experience which is alsmost 4 years. Now my Confusion is, will I get 5 points for 4 years of experience or again there is any deduction in my no of experience.


can anyone please answer my query....?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

sachin0312 said:


> can anyone please answer my query....?


Some people have got through claiming full points , with both old and new Acs letters , but I feel you can claim points provided you have valid proofs to substantiate your claims because lot of guys have got points that way . Search forum for answers and you will have a better insight .

Sent from my iPotato.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear seniors.

I asked an agent abut the deduction of exp and one of them replied like this:

"Acs only deducts experience if it is work experience gained before you graduated."

do you thing its true?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Dear seniors.
> 
> I asked an agent abut the deduction of exp and one of them replied like this:
> 
> ...


Change the agent. At least ACS Australia is not the one he is thinking about. ACS Aus will deduct years even if the degree says BE (CS/IT).


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Change the agent. At least ACS Australia is not the one he is thinking about. ACS Aus will deduct years even if the degree says BE (CS/IT).


Thanks.
please have a look in "ACS skills assessment processing time - Page 917"

*mom2aleesya* said he/she got positive without any deduction....how is it possible....


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I checked that post. But few posts after that show "2013" had a 2 year deduction.

I call BS on no deduction.


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

Guys, your help is required for the below.....

Your Microsoft Certified Professional Developer from Microsoft completed February 2008 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your Master of Computer Science --------- completed
September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing
Your Bachelor of Science from ----------- completed August 2005 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing

I started work in 2005 jan. how many years will i get?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Real answer Max 4 (After 2009).

The answer you want to hear is 8.


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Max 4.


hi, 

can you please explain how?


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Real answer Max 4 (After 2009).
> 
> The answer you want to hear is 8.


This is what i got from OCS

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Microsoft Certified Professional Developer from Microsoft completed February 2008 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Master of Computer Science from ---------- University completed
September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing

Your Bachelor of Science from --------- completed August 2005 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:


Dates: 01/05 - 01/07 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: 
Employer: 
Country: 

Dates: 01/07 - 10/08 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: 
Employer: 
Country: 

Dates: 10/08 - 10/09 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: 
Employer: 
Country: 

Dates: 02/10 - 10/12 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: 
Employer: 
Country: 

Dates: 10/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: 
Employer: 
Country: 

I am still working in last company.. 

Now what you said?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

So you want to count Dates: 01/05 - 01/07 (2yrs 0mths) as experience and also claim your degree earned in the same time?


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> So you want to count Dates: 01/05 - 01/07 (2yrs 0mths) as experience and also claim your degree earned in the same time?


I am working since i completed my 1 years diploma to start software development.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

That is not considered by DIAC. You may wait for other answers.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

*Experts opinion required.....pls help!!!*

I want to claim 5yrs. 7 months exp. as Software Engineer starting from July 2004 to Jan 2010. After Jan 2010 my role shifted to that of a system analyst till date. I don't want to claim points for my system analyst exp. post jan 2010.

Assuming ACS recognizes the entire experience of 5.7 yrs. :

- will DIAC subsequently accept my experience as a Software Engineer considering that I will not be showing my recent 3+ yrs. exp. (i.e. post Jan 2010 till date) to them? Can DIAC raise any doubts as to what have i been doing for the last three years of so?

Experts pls help!!


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> That is not considered by DIAC. You may wait for other answers.


dear,

the above is taken from my ACS letter. What you think will DIAC calculate the same or they have different calculations?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Because they do. You have 51 posts on this forum. I find it hard to believe that you have never come across any posts which has discussed ACS/DIAC.


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Because they do. You have 51 posts on this forum. I find it hard to believe that you have never come across any posts which has discussed ACS/DIAC.


This is what i raised before on portal. but I dont think so i get some feedback on it.

"2nd September 2013, 08:03 AM 
Replies: 12,926 Poll: Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO) 
Views: 714,593 Posted By shehpar 
Hi, I have four questions. 1. My ACS...

Hi, 

I have four questions. 

1. My ACS was done before the latest changes took place. Will DIAC calculate my experience as per my ACS or as per the new rules? 
2. Can I upload medicals and PCC... 
"


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

shehpar said:


> This is what i raised before on portal. but I dont think so i get some feedback on it.
> 
> "2nd September 2013, 08:03 AM
> Replies: 12,926 Poll: Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)
> ...


Was there any case you hear which was rejected due to this experience?


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

Got my ACS letter today...

I have started working from NOV 2006 ... But the ACS letter says from Nov 2008. And it shows assessed period as Nov 2006 - Jun 2013.

But then post thus period, I have been working in the same role

So if I apply to DIAC after Nov 2013.. Can I claim points for 5 years exp??

Any idea on this...

Do I need to get re-assessed?? Or payslips and another reference letter would do??


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

Jan2Oz said:


> Same is in my case..
> 
> I have started working from NOV 2006 ... But the ACS letter says from Nov 2008. And it shows assessed period as Nov 2006 - Jun 2013.
> 
> ...


Dear,

In your case, ACS mentioned. but in my case, they didnt mention anything. Thats my confusion.


----------



## Zaxter (Jun 29, 2012)

As per the new acs rule, anyone whose graduation or any later degree closely matches with the new occupation 2 years would be deducted. Someone whose education is not closely related to the nominated occupation would lose 4 years. This info is there on the acs site. You thus need to calculate where your no of years of exp falls following which calculate the no of points that you can get. This will apply to all who applied using the old acs too. I am one of them.

I am sure this has been repeated a lot and may be stating the obvious by now. This is just for the folks still have a query.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Jan2Oz said:


> Got my ACS letter today...
> 
> I have started working from NOV 2006 ... But the ACS letter says from Nov 2008. And it shows assessed period as Nov 2006 - Jun 2013.
> 
> ...


Are you ICT major? Can you please let us know bachelor/master degree?Also when did you apply for your ACS assessment ?


----------



## passi84 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Since I am new to this forum... Could you please let me know if B.Tech (Electronics and Communication) considered as ICT major or not ? I have applied for developer programmer.
If not will they deduct 4 years from my total exp, which is 6.9 years at the time of ACS application.

Thanks.


----------



## sumisaran (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello guyz,

Can anyone post a sample employment experience certificate? Im planning to apply for acs in a week. I think this will be useful for me to prepare my employment experience certificate.

Thanks,
Saranya


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Zaxter said:


> As per the new acs rule, anyone whose graduation or any later degree closely matches with the new occupation 2 years would be deducted. Someone whose education is not closely related to the nominated occupation would lose 4 years. This info is there on the acs site. You thus need to calculate where your no of years of exp falls following which calculate the no of points that you can get. This will apply to all who applied using the old acs too. I am one of them.
> 
> I am sure this has been repeated a lot and may be stating the obvious by now. This is just for the folks still have a query.


Can you please provide the exact link on ACS website that talks of this bizarre logic?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Seniors.

I am going to fill ACS next week. I have following documents ready:

1. Copy of all academic transcripts and certificates 
2. copy of Passport
3. Employment Reference Letter

Do i need any other document?? 
How long the certified copy is valid for?
Do I need to mentioned my salary in the employment reference letter? 

Please advice


----------



## aazo001 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello All,

I am a new member of this forum. I would like to thank all of you for sharing valuable info here. It serves as good source in case of trouble. I need some suggestions on my situation. 

I filed for my ACS in June 2013 and have received my assessment letter recently. However, the ACS letter grants me a 'AQF diploma with major in computing' and 'AQF bachelor degree with major in computing' but my work exp is considered 2 yrs less than all of my experience. With this, I fall short of my experience by 6 months to complete 3 yrs to be able to claim 5 pts. 

In this situation, my wife's ACS is still pending and we will be getting it soon. We filed her ACS in July'2013 and her 5 years of experience will be completing in Oct '2013 i.e. approx when we receive the ACS letter. Now, I need to know since we both are working in the same organizations as the latest organisation we mentioned for ACS assessment, will this additional 3 months experience gained be counted? The ACS letter only mentions the date on which we send the documents for assessment i.e. July '2013. but can't we claim this additional experience(july to oct) during EOI filing by providing salary slips and other related documents ?

Also I have some more doubts, with respect to our case :-
1) Does the experience on ACS assessment impact in getting the jobs in Australia?
2) If at all we need the ACS Application review whats the process how to go about it..whats the fees?
3) Does it impact who out of me and my wife is the primary applicant for EOI? Can the non primary applicant land and look for jobs before the primary applicant lands in Australia? How do things change with this?
4) What are the available options for our case?

We are very scared as we are not using any agent we are trying to apply on our own. I would be grateful for any suggestions/advice.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

*Help & Suggestion needed*

Dear Members , 

I am planning to send my application to ACS for skill assessment . I was going through some threads and got confused so I need some help here . Can anybody please suggest me a suitable category keeping my educational qualifications in mind.
I have done BCA (Bachelors in Computer Applications) , which was a 3 year full time course and here are the subjects which were taught during the course.

Semester 1
Mathematics I
Business Organization and Management 
Programming Concept with C++
Fundamentals of IT 
Basics of Physics 
Computer Lab on C++

Semester II
Mathematics II
Business Communication 
Digital Electronics 
Data structure Through C++
Financial Accounting 
Software Engineering I
Computer Lab on Data Structure 
Summer Project 

Semester III
Mathematics III
Computer Architecture 
DBMS
Business Economics
Computer Network 
Computer Lab on DBMS

Semester IV
Mathematics IV
Linux/Unix/Windows Programming 
Design & Analysis of Algorithms 
Software Engineering II
Operating System 
Software Lab on Linux/Unix/Windows 

Semester V
Computer Graphics
Artificial Intelligence 
Internet programming I
E-Commerce
Minor Project / Seminar 
Software lab in Graphics and Internet 

Semester VI
Internet programming II
Mobile Computing 
Multimedia 
Major Project including Seminar 
Software Lab 

Apart from BCA I have done MCSE 2003 , ITIL Foundation and CTP .
I am thinking to apply under unit group 2631 and subcategory of 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer )

I have collected the documents and just waiting for your suggestions before I bite the bullet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all, have a quick question. I am in Australia on 457 visa since Nov 2012, and done ACS in May 2013 which includes my onshore job profile from Nov 2012 until Feb 2013 (the date when i submitted ACS application). I hope this should not be an issue to claim 5 points post completing one year as I am working in same profile/position since I started in Australia. I can provide all payslips and Payment G letter etc

Please advice


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Seniors.
> 
> I am going to fill ACS next week. I have following documents ready:
> 
> ...


There is no need to mention salary in employment reference letter. However, make sure you have the job duties and responsibilities mentioned as per the below format.

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

CV and Birth Certificate are optional, but I would recommend you to attach them as well. Also, ensure that all the copies are certified. 

If you cannot obtain an employment reference letter, then you can submit an statutory declaration from your colleague.


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello Seniors,

I have a question , i have 10 years of exp in software development and i am BE E&I and wife has 8 years of software development and she is BE CSE, so will our acs results be the following

1) for me 6 years exp counted, 4 years will go off
2) for my wife will have 6 years counted , 2 years will go off.

is my assumption correct?


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Amrit459 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find below my profile.
> 
> ...


Hi

I think u r not counting ur age points correctly. Ages 29 - 32 (both inclusive) are cinsidred for 30 points. 27 age will bear 25points.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

kpprakash said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have a question , i have 10 years of exp in software development and i am BE E&I and wife has 8 years of software development and she is BE CSE, so will our acs results be the following
> 
> ...


Absolutely.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

sumisaran said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum. Can anyone help me to get an idea of how my work experience will be assessed by ACS?
> 
> ...


First two years will not be considrred. So u r keft wid 2 years if experience. But you can claim 5 points for 1 year australia experience.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think u r not counting ur age points correctly. *Ages 29 - 32 (both inclusive)* are cinsidred for 30 points. 27 age will bear 25points.


Ashish...

its 25-32 (Inclusive) 30 points. so he is right.


----------



## leonidas (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi,

I got my ACS on june 5 2013 stating

" Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics & Communication Engineering from Jawaharlal Nehru
Technological University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."


Today i got mail from NSW SS stating that 

"I regret to advise that the New South Wales (NSW) Government cannot offer you with State Nomination for this visa subclass for the following reason:
the evidence that you provided does not demonstrate that you meet the minimum 60 points required by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship for this visa. As advised by ACS, employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to your nominated occupation."


I don't understand what does they mean.......

Kindly give ur advice


Thanks..


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

leonidas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS on june 5 2013 stating
> 
> ...


You need minimum 3 years experiences to claim points on skill employment. according to the ACS you have only 2+ years. that's why they rejected.


----------



## leonidas (Feb 25, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> You need minimum 3 years experiences to claim points on skill employment. according to the ACS you have only 2+ years. that's why they rejected.


this is my assessment from ACS on june 5 2013

Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics & Communication Engineering from Jawaharlal Nehru
Technological University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/08 - 05/11 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA


How you are saying ACS considered only 2+ years

can you please clarify, i didn't understand


Thanks


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

leonidas said:


> this is my assessment from ACS on june 5 2013
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics & Communication Engineering from Jawaharlal Nehru
> Technological University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
> ...


Hello,

This is because ACS has deducted 4 years and your experience after july 2011 is only considered.
so this means July 2011- Oct 2013 - 2 years and 2 months.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

kpprakash said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is because ACS has deducted 4 years and your experience after july 2011 is only considered.
> so this means July 2011- Oct 2013 - 2 years and 2 months.


I think * leonidas* has got the anser..


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> I think * leonidas* has got the anser..


 leonidas,

The best advice i would give is wait for couple of more months to get to 3 years band. FYIACS assessment is valid for 2 years.

All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to Apply for ACS assessment under ANZSCO code 261312. I have done my Diploma in Mechanical Engg which is not closely related to nominated code and i have total IT exp of 7.5 years. I am planning to apply RPL application.

Can anybody please let me know if 
1) I can get positive Assessment?
2) If i get positive assessment what are the chances or work exp deduction and how much it would be?

Thanks

Ajay


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Guys,

can you please advice on above please


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to Apply for ACS assessment under ANZSCO code 261312. I have done my Diploma in Mechanical Engg which is not closely related to nominated code and i have total IT exp of 7.5 years. I am planning to apply RPL application.
> 
> ...


For RPL ACS will deduct 6 years of your experiences. so you will not be able to claim points on skill employment.


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to Apply for ACS assessment under ANZSCO code 261312. I have done my Diploma in Mechanical Engg which is not closely related to nominated code and i have total IT exp of 7.5 years. I am planning to apply RPL application.
> 
> ...


Ajay,

I am not a expert but i could say the following.

1) I can get positive Assessment? Yes u can, depends on how good u draft your RPL
2) If i get positive assessment what are the chances or work exp deduction and how much it would be? - u will have 2 to 4 yrs deducted , which will give you 3.yrs exp allowing you to claim 5 points.

All the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

@ bdtomas,

I think they will not reduce 6 years because 6 years is a minimum requirement for Work exp if you do not have ICT qualification and its not related to ANZSCO code.

@kpprakash

I hope they deduct 2 years as i already have 7.5 years of exp 2 yrs would still get me 10 points, can you tell me on what basis they willl decuct this exp? i completed my diploma in 2003 and i started my IT career in 2006 and i did PG-MCA course which is autonomous not recognised by AICTE.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> @ bdtomas,
> 
> I think they will not reduce 6 years because 6 years is a minimum requirement for Work exp if you do not have ICT qualification and its not related to ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


Please have a look to the attached file.

for Non ICT with RPL you need 6 years experiences to demonstrate. After that your experiences will be counted as skill employment. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Correct,so are you saying that if i show my 7.5 years of IT exp with RPL application they will straight away deduct 6 years from it?

I am not so sure if that is correct as one of my friend applied using RPL having 7 years exp and not a single year was deducted.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Correct,so are you saying that if i show my 7.5 years of IT exp with RPL application they will straight away deduct 6 years from it?
> 
> I am not so sure if that is correct as one of my friend applied using RPL having 7 years exp and not a single year was deducted.


when did your friend get the ACS??


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

he got his result in July.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Further please find below.
Quote:
Originally Posted by SAPBINovice View Post
Hello,
I have spent good amount on time researching at various places and found that document Summary of Criteria.pdf clearly mentions this clause.
[*]If a candidate has ICT major with comparable degree and with Australian Study Requirement Recent Work Experience, Then no change in work experience and no deducation in years of experience.[*]If a candidate has ICT major with comparable degree, then 2 years are deducted.[*]If a candidate has ICT major with qualifications not closely related to ANZSCO code, then 4 years are deducted.[/LIST]
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_...f-Criteria.pdf

I may have not paid attention to this before but after my assessment i found this clause.
Attaching screenshot with highlighted clause.
Good luck everyone.
Cheers,
I think you have got it wrong, it doesn't say 2 years or 4 years will be deducted, rather it implies that you require those number of years of experience along with your degree to have successful assessment. 

Say I have a non-ICT degree then I should at least have 6 years of experience plus a RPL for successful assessment.

Hope it helps!

blacknight_81, ss.neo and Fanish like this.

__________________
262113 | ACS:18 Sep| IELTS:03 Aug|NSW SS:16 Jan|190 Invite:15 Feb|190 Lodged:5 April|CO:27 April|Med: 30 April|India PCC: 02 May| Grant- 17 May| to Sydney 28 Jan
Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
#13 (permalink) Add to rimon's Reputation Report Post 
Old 16th May 2013, 07:59 PM
rimon rimon is offline
Senior Expat


Join Date: Jan 2013
Location: egypt
Posts: 76
Rep Power: 0
rimon is on a distinguished road
3 likes received
7 likes given

Users Flag! Originally from egypt. Users Flag! Expat in egypt.
Default
totally agree with you


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> he got his result in July.


So far I know who applied before April 15, did not get deduction. the new rules applies after 15th April.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Further please find below.
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by SAPBINovice View Post
> Hello,
> ...


Sorry but this statement is really confusing coz in this thread you will find lots of expat has got deduction with ICT Major and closely related occupation.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

can you please suggest if should i go ahead with ACS application?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> can you please suggest if should i go ahead with ACS application?


If your job responsibilities are closely related with your code then you can go for it. But I will suggest you to have some more advice from senior expats. 

thanks


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

yes i do come under ANZSCO code 261312 and working as java developer.let hope i get positive assessment.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> yes i do come under ANZSCO code 261312 and working as java developer.let hope i get positive assessment.


Best of luck


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

I have applied for ACS assessment (ICT Business Analyst).

My date of ACS application is July 19, 2013. The date on reference letter from my organization is of June 2013. 

All my work experience is with a single organization and I am still working with the same organization.

My date of joining is September 01, 2006. I have completed the 7 years in my organization in August 2013. 

If ACS considers June-2013 OR July-2013 as reference point, then my ACS approved experience will be 4.10 Years or 4.11 Years, which will be just (and agonizingly) short of 5-years mark. 

While, as of now, I have already completed 7+ years in the current Organization. 

In this case, I have two options (after receiving ACS Assessment) to claim 5-years of experience:
1. Apply for review of ACS application: This will further delay submitting the EOI. Also, business analyst invitations are filling up fast.

2. Submit EOI for 5-years (though ACS approved would be 4.10 years): I can show salary proofs etc. to prove DIAC that I am with the same organization and have added further experience after ACS assessment to complete 5-years of experience to claim 10 points. 

Please guide if Option-2 is viable?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

Panko said:


> I have applied for ACS assessment (ICT Business Analyst).
> 
> My date of ACS application is July 19, 2013. The date on reference letter from my organization is of June 2013.
> 
> ...


Hello Panko,

Option 2 is possible, all the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

kpprakash said:


> Hello Panko,
> 
> Option 2 is possible, all the best :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Kpprakash


----------



## GaursvSr (Jun 27, 2013)

Today got my result. As expected, they have deducted 2 yrs for me. I am a CS degree holder.


----------



## bhakta123 (Oct 4, 2013)

rka123 said:


> There is no need to mention salary in employment reference letter. However, make sure you have the job duties and responsibilities mentioned as per the below format.
> 
> CV and Birth Certificate are optional, but I would recommend you to attach them as well. Also, ensure that all the copies are certified.
> 
> If you cannot obtain an employment reference letter, then you can submit an statutory declaration from your colleague.


Hi @rka123
What is the "statutory declaration from your colleague"? COuld you pls. provide more info on this please?
Thanks in advance

Best Regards,
Raj


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

I have got my ACS assessment result today under 263111. It took exactly 12 weeks & its positive with 2 years deduction as usual.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> I have got my ACS assessment result today under 263111. It took exactly 12 weeks & its positive with 2 years deduction as usual.


Congrats for positive results . Do you mind sharing your total years of work experience and highest qualification.

Regards


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> I have got my ACS assessment result today under 263111. It took exactly 12 weeks & its positive with 2 years deduction as usual.


Congrats bro


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Congrats for positive results . Do you mind sharing your total years of work experience and highest qualification.
> 
> Regards


Hey thanks bro. I applied for 9 years of experience in Network & system engineering now it has become 7 years. My highest qualification is Bachelor of Science in Computer Science. That's it


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope I would get same years of deduction as I need that total work experience of 8 yrs and above to maintain 60 points... 

Congrats to you!


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,


My Degree- BE Computer science.

My experiences are 2002-2005 - Unix Systems Adminstrator
2005-current - Software Tester.

I have applied for software tester code 261314.

Will my 2yr reduction be from 2005 or 2002?

Please someone advice on this.. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Today I am applying for ACS. I have some doubt about my CV?

1) Do I need to upload my CV?
2) Is notary required for CV?
3) Is my signature required on CV?

It's very urgent. Please help me.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I am applying for ACS. I have some doubt about my CV?
> 
> ...


My answer would be No. CV is not mandatory. I did not upload CV.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I am applying for ACS. I have some doubt about my CV?
> 
> ...


I uploaded my CV without signature or attestation and it worked fine.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> I uploaded my CV without signature or attestation and it worked fine.


Hi Mack, Your IELTS score is very impressive. I tried downloading your essay but im unable to do it.. Any alternative link?


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Mack, Your IELTS score is very impressive. I tried downloading your essay but im unable to do it.. Any alternative link?


PM me ur email


----------



## rk123 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi,

ACS didn't consider my full experience

Actually iam having a total of 6 years but acs considered only 2 years.

But here the problem is i misunderstood and applied for VISA claiming points for 5 years


Can any one plz help me


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rk123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS didn't consider my full experience
> 
> ...


if you applied for EOI. you can update it.


----------



## rk123 (Oct 9, 2013)

Birender said:


> if you applied for EOI. you can update it.




EOI has been suspended as i applied for VISA


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> My Degree- BE Computer science.
> ...


Deduction will be from first 2 years. It happened with me.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

is date necessary on the notarized documents?

Today I've done notary for all my documents, but it doesn't contain any date?

Please let me know if date is necessary with notary?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## pandyalakulish (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have an ACS assessment before new rules applicable. Now I am thinking to put file in DIAC. So my question is that whether they will deduct two years from my experience or not. Any one experience same?


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> is date necessary on the notarized documents?
> 
> ...


Could anybody reply on this please? its very urgent.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> Deduction will be from first 2 years. It happened with me.


Thanks a lot adnanvb.. Finally i have got my answer


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Could anybody reply on this please? its very urgent.


I ahve read somewhere that all notarised copies are valid for 3months from the notarised date. So i think its necessary because all my documents had date.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> I ahve read somewhere that all notarised copies are valid for 3months from the notarised date. So i think its necessary because all my documents had date.


ohhh....thank you very much for your valuable reply.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

pandyalakulish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an ACS assessment before new rules applicable. Now I am thinking to put file in DIAC. So my question is that whether they will deduct two years from my experience or not. Any one experience same?


I dont think DIAC will deduct anything from your assessment.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Official UPDATE :*

NSW start deducting 2 year Exp from old ACS :/ 



venugopal said:


> *Reply from NSW*
> 
> Your application has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Under current guidelines, two years of employment must be met before you can claim skilled employment. If the subtraction of the two years does not affect your eligibility for State Sponsorship.


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

I have completed my ACS in march and got ACS letter in April month. They have considered and mentioned all my experience from the starting like i completed graduation in 2007 and started job in 2007 so they have considered exp from 2007 onward only.

Now, i have submitted EOI. Once i ll recieve the invitation to apply VISA, whether DIAC will consider those all experience which is mentioned in ACS letter??? Please suggest


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello All,


Just about to apply to ACS. Will scanned color copies of all my originals do!? Or without notarised documents ACS may not assess my application!?

It's really difficult to
1) find a notary public here in UAE
2) find one that is inexpensive


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Just about to apply to ACS. Will scanned color copies of all my originals do!? Or without notarised documents ACS may not assess my application!?
> ...


Hi , 

I am also in UAE , Dubai to be precise . Nice to know that someone is here on the same boat . I know a consultant who will get all the documents notarized for you from a Emarati lawyer but they are charging 100 DHS per document . For me it was out of reach so what I did was arranged all the documents , scanned them and emailed to a close friend . He took print outs of all the documents got then notarized from court for 10 Rupees each document , scanned them and mailed to me . And I uploaded those scanned documents on ACS website . I filed my application yesterday night only .
Whwrw are you from ? I filed under 263111 , under which category you are filing ?


----------



## mahesh_dh2001 (Aug 9, 2013)

rk123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS didn't consider my full experience
> 
> ...


What are your total points? have you taken State sponsorship?


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am also in UAE , Dubai to be precise . Nice to know that someone is here on the same boat . I know a consultant who will get all the documents notarized for you from a Emarati lawyer but they are charging 100 DHS per document . For me it was out of reach so what I did was arranged all the documents , scanned them and emailed to a close friend . He took print outs of all the documents got then notarized from court for 10 Rupees each document , scanned them and mailed to me . And I uploaded those scanned documents on ACS website . I filed my application yesterday night only .
> Whwrw are you from ? I filed under 263111 , under which category you are filing ?


Another option is the Australian Embassy. Call them, get an appointment. Charge is 97 AED


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Another option is the Australian Embassy. Call them, get an appointment. Charge is 97 AED


97 AED for each document or for all of them ?


----------



## sumisaran (Sep 16, 2013)

*Need Inputs*

Hi Everyone,

Need your valuable inputs in the below scenario.

I have 13 months of work experience in Australia. Now I am back in India. If I get my work experience certificate from my Manager who was in Melbourne then and in India now, Is it ok to get it attested by a Notary from India? Or is it mandatory for Australian work experience letter to be attested by Australian authority?

Appreciate your reply on this. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

prseeker said:


> 97 AED for each document or for all of them ?


I think each document, however, better call them up and check.... I used them for my ACS docs..


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Just one week back I submitted for ACS, I got an issue with my reference letter. Please review my situation below and please provide your suggestions.

1) I am working in XXX from Oct,2009 to till date and I've given some reason and I got reference letter from my current company ( this is also my one and only employer) like below.
---------------------------------------
This is to certify that Mr Sudheer Reddy is an employee of XXX and is employed from October 2009 to Till Date. Mr Sudheer Reddy is employed on a Full Time basis as a Software Engineer.

Roles

Skills
---------------------------------------

But I got mail from ACS like this
-------------------------------
This email is to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application. 

To attach your additional documents, please use the following link:
Attach documents

Please upload the following documents:
Certified *dated* copy of detailed employer references from XXX.
Each employment reference must contain:
Start &* Finish* Dates of Employment
Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed
Company Letterhead and signed by the author

We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received by this period, your application will be assessed according to the existing documents.
Kind Regards,

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society 

-----------------------------------------------

what does this means? Please help me


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi experts,

I've done B.COM and then MCA. For getting my skills and ICT education assessed from ACS do I need to take the RPL route or the normal route? The reason why I'm asking is that B.COM is not related to computer education at all. Will ACS assess B.COM as well?

Please answer my question! It will be much appreciated. Thanks.

thanks,
Guru


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just one week back I submitted for ACS, I got an issue with my reference letter. Please review my situation below and please provide your suggestions.
> 
> ...


You need to provide a statutory declaration as if your colleague is drafting it and not like your drafting.

Refer to some sample SD in expat forms.

All the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> If I held more than 1 designation in my last organization, then in my reference letter on company letterhead, do I need to mention ALL my designations held?
> 
> ...


In my case, only latest designation is mentioned.


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

I have my Bachelor's degree in Computer Engineering and Master's degree in Business Administration [MBA (Marketing)]. I have followed the normal route for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) assessment.

I am bit confused if ACS would consider only my highest qualification (i.e. MBA) or would they also consider the Bachelor's degree (i.e. BEngg (Comp) which is ICT degree)


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Ashish...
> 
> its 25-32 (Inclusive) 30 points. so he is right.


Dear Seniors

I wish to apply for ACS but I have a doubt. Can somebody help me. 

I have done BCA in 2003 but that is from an autonomous institute in Gurgaon. This institute is not affiliated to any university but they are authorized by Delhi Government to conduct different courses like BBA, BCA etc.

My query is that is ACS going to approve my qualification. I have IT experience of more than 7 years.

Please help.


----------



## Immi_AU (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I've completed my Bachelors in computing in the year 2006 and then did my masters in computing in 2011. I've old ACS and they have verified total 5.5 years of experience after the completion of my degree. Now I've got an email from NSW to get my experience verified again by ACS and now I'll definitely loose 5 points and they are going to deduct 2 years of experience as per the new ACS rules. I also have almost 2 years of experience before graduation so what if I ask them to consider that as well so that my total experience will become 7 years, now the question is how much experience they are going to deduct 2 or 4? Kindly shed some light on this. I'll be so thankful to you guys.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Immi_AU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've completed my Bachelors in computing in the year 2006 and then did my masters in computing in 2011. I've old ACS and they have verified total 5.5 years of experience after the completion of my degree. Now I've got an email from NSW to get my experience verified again by ACS and now I'll definitely loose 5 points and they are going to deduct 2 years of experience as per the new ACS rules. I also have almost 2 years of experience before graduation so what if I ask them to consider that as well so that my total experience will become 7 years, now the question is how much experience they are going to deduct 2 or 4? Kindly shed some light on this. I'll be so thankful to you guys.


Bachelor in computing will be 2years deduction. Sincerely, your experience prior to graduation will not be considered at all (this is a well known fact).


----------



## Immi_AU (Oct 19, 2013)

What if my degree got awarded 6 months after I completed my studies and I started doing job just after completion of my coursework? Are they going to consider that 6 months experience as well?


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think they will consider the date the degree was awarded, now when you finished your last semester. Either way 6 months of experience will take you to 4 years (5.5-2+0.5), which are the same points...

In my case they used the Graduation date on my Major Certificate


----------



## Immi_AU (Oct 19, 2013)

but degrees and transcripts are usually awarded after a year or so. It means all that experience will go in vain?


----------



## Immi_AU (Oct 19, 2013)

I know people who have got their degrees after 2 years of completion of their studies and they are doing jobs


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Summary of criteria defines that
"Vendor certification- The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level:"


How many years are deducted from experience when someone has MCSD and work experience in Closely related to the nominated occupation?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

bliss said:


> Summary of criteria defines that
> "Vendor certification- The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level:"
> 
> How many years are deducted from experience when someone has MCSD and work experience in Closely related to the nominated occupation?


That should be 2 years deduction since it is comparable to graduate outcomes of an "ICT MAJOR" at AQF diploma level.....but remember that you get ONLY 10points for Diploma.....


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

bliss said:


> Summary of criteria defines that
> "Vendor certification- The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level:"
> 
> How many years are deducted from experience when someone has MCSD and work experience in Closely related to the nominated occupation?


That should be 2 years deduction since it is comparable to graduate outcomes of an "ICT MAJOR" at AQF diploma level.....but remember that you get ONLY 10points for Diploma.....


----------



## globi (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I am considering to have my skills assessed by the ACS in order to see if It is even worthile to submit an EOI.

My profile is somewhat particular, so I need some advice ob the total number of points I could expect based on my job experience and my degree:

Going for 189 visa eventually under NETWORK AND COMPUTER ENGINEER

Age: 32
IELTS: not done yet, but I aim for 7+
Degree: B.Sc. (Computer Science), received in 2006

Tricky part:

Work experience: 2003 to current date.
I have been managing director, co-founder and network engineer of that company througout these years (40 hours per week, full-time paid job). I did my bachelor studies in parallel.

What might be a possible outcome of this at ACS skills assessment? How may years of experience are they likely to deduct?

Thanks for your clues.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

globi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am considering to have my skills assessed by the ACS in order to see if It is even worthile to submit an EOI.
> 
> ...


One thing is sure: Your work experience will start counting as at 2006 when you got your degree. Then, depending on the ICT content (Major or Minor) you will get either 2yrs or 4yrs deduction for the work experience starting from 2006.

off the records: Your role as Managing director and co-founder also introduces another tricky twist to the whole scenario.....We shall see..


----------



## globi (Oct 20, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> One thing is sure: Your work experience will start counting as at 2006 when you gor your degree. Then depending on the ICT content (Major or Minor) you will get either 2yrs or 4yrs deduction for the work experience starting from 2006. off the records: Your role as Managing director and co-founder also introduces another tricky twist to the whole scenario.....We shall see..


Thanks for clarifiyng.

I understand that my particular position as MD and co-founder could be a tricky twist. I am not sure in what way though. Will it be adding something of value or not?

Initially i have assumed that i could claim 10 years of experience, but now it seems I need to content myself with 5 years, which affects overall points of course.

Off record: what is the difference for visa approvals between barely reaching 60 points and having the luxury of being closer to 80-85 points?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

globi said:


> Thanks for clarifiyng.
> 
> I understand that my particular position as MD and co-founder could be a tricky twist. I am not sure in what way though. Will it be adding something of value or not?
> 
> ...


Getting invite with 60points depends on the round of invite. On some rounds 60 might not make it...but you should eventually get invited with 60 under normal circumstances.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Getting invite with 60points depends on the round of invite. On some rounds 60 might not make it...but you should eventually get invited with 60 under normal circumstances.


Hey what about SS invite with 60 points in kitty without claiming any points for work experience . 
Example 

Age : 30
IELTS : 10
Education : 15
SS : 5

Total : 60


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hey what about SS invite with 60 points in kitty without claiming any points for work experience .
> Example
> 
> Age : 30
> ...


You have to claim points in every sector


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> You have to claim points in every sector


No I don't think that is correct . I know a friend who claimed the points in above mentioned fashion and he got the PR . Though that was in 2012 Dec , so I don't know if rules changed since then .


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

prseeker said:


> No I don't think that is correct . I know a friend who claimed the points in above mentioned fashion and he got the PR . Though that was in 2012 Dec , so I don't know if rules changed since then .


So far I know SS will not accept your application if you don't have minimum points for skilled employment. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Please have a look to this thread in page no 59.....


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello Folks,

Reading through all the posts.. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

So I mailed ACS back, ask them why is after July 2012 is considered to Equate an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code

They repied stating, Since I have Bachelor in Non ICT degree with no Major/Minor ICT subjects, Then ACS criteria is 6+ years work exp as Software Tester to assess as suiatable

Please advise, what should I claim including July 2006 to July 2012 & till date OR July 2012 to till date 

As on attached pdf of Criteria to ACS, I need to have 6 + years of Nominated Work Exp to pass the skill assessment 

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> They repied stating, Since I have Bachelor in Non ICT degree with no Major/Minor ICT subjects, Then ACS criteria is 6+ years work exp as Software Tester to assess as suiatable


Could you state what degree did you take?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> So far I know SS will not accept your application if you don't have minimum points for skilled employment. Please correct me if I am wrong.


You know what even I am not sure  Let me check with the friend I was referring to .


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

jack777 said:


> Could you state what degree did you take?


Yes, can you please share the degree bachelor and masters (if any). 
As per my knowledge the highest degree is assessed whether ICT major or not. The assessed degree should have at least 33% of ICT subjects. This will qualify the degree as ICT major .


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Urgent Help please....

I submitted my skill for assessment with ACS and received email with the below request: 
" Please upload the following documents:
Certified copy of your birth certificate or passport file broken
Certified copy of detailed employer references from Current employer Pvt. Ltd (till date is not sufficient) "

I've submitted reference letter on the stamp paper and not on the company letter head as I do want to disclose my intention. 

Pls help.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Fanish said:


> Urgent Help please.... I submitted my skill for assessment with ACS and received email with the below request: " Please upload the following documents: Certified copy of your birth certificate or passport file broken Certified copy of detailed employer references from Current employer Pvt. Ltd (till date is not sufficient) " I've submitted reference letter on the stamp paper and not on the company letter head as I do want to disclose my intention. Pls help.


Apology for typo... 
as I do NOT want to disclose my intention


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Reading through all the posts.. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below
> 
> ...


You cannot claim full experience.. try to score more in ielts which will give you points. For tester only Vic is sponsoring now. So 5points in that will also add up. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8218-acs-news-update-skilled-date-points.html

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Fanish said:


> Apology for typo...
> as I do NOT want to disclose my intention


SD is sufficient and reference letter on letter head is not mandatory. But your SD should be in detail with your designation, years of experience in that company, no of hours per week, roles and responsibilities.. you can get a detailed SD again from the same person who signed before and upload.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Sai for the prompt response.
My current employer reference letter had all the information mentioned by you. Do you think it would be good idea to email the assessor for more details ?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

I understood the issue, In my reference letter the end date is mentioned has the word "TILL DATE" which is a open ended tenure it should mentioned the date. My assessor has given comments that the "TILL DATE is not sufficient". Now i will have to get the new reference letter with the END DATE as the date when i will get it signed form my manager.

Hope this will help others too.. Will update you accordingly.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Fanish said:


> I understood the issue, In my reference letter the end date is mentioned has the word "TILL DATE" which is a open ended tenure it should mentioned the date. My assessor has given comments that the "TILL DATE is not sufficient". Now i will have to get the new reference letter with the END DATE as the date when i will get it signed form my manager.
> 
> Hope this will help others too.. Will update you accordingly.


This is amazing....does it mean that "till date" is no more acceptable even if the letter itself is dated?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Seemaaustralia,
The issue raised seems very logical as ACS gives the date (From - To) in the result they provide hence they would pick the end date as mentioned in my reference letter.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Fanish said:


> Seemaaustralia,
> The issue raised seems very logical as ACS gives the date (From - To) in the result they provide hence they would pick the end date as mentioned in my reference letter.


Did your stamp paper have the date on which you got it typed? 

I too had submitted a similar SD which says till date.

Also the end which ACS gives is the date we applied for ACS.. correct me if wrong..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Did your stamp paper have the date on which you got it typed?
>> Yes

I too had submitted a similar SD which says till date.
>> Did your application processed without any issues ?

Also the end which ACS gives is the date we applied for ACS.. correct me if wrong..
>> In my case I assume this could be the reason as the assessor specifically mentioned that "TILL DATE is not sufficient".


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Fanish said:


> Did your stamp paper have the date on which you got it typed?
> >> Yes
> 
> I too had submitted a similar SD which says till date.
> ...


Can Senior expats comment on this issue? Or could it be because it is a statutory declaration and not a proper employer reference?


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have "to Date" in my reference letter. My initial ACS was unsuccessful, but that was because of lack of experience. No other objections...


----------



## daniel.goliveira (Oct 22, 2013)

I did read this entire post, but, please, tell me if I got this right:
My first experience in IT dates from June 2008 till present date, but I only concluded my graduation in December 2009.
This means ACS will count experience from december 2011, given they will deduct the first 2 years until now, which gives me 1y 11m of experience?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

daniel.goliveira said:


> I did read this entire post, but, please, tell me if I got this right:
> My first experience in IT dates from June 2008 till present date, but I only concluded my graduation in December 2009.
> This means ACS will count experience from december 2011, given they will deduct the first 2 years until now, which gives me 1y 11m of experience?


If I recall the ACS summary of criteria table well...The number of years to be deducted depends on the relevance of your degree. The minimum is 2yrs if your degree is relevant to ICT i.e. 33% ICT course content...it will be 4yrs deduction if ICT content is less than 33%. It could even be 6yrs if non-ict.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

daniel.goliveira said:


> I did read this entire post, but, please, tell me if I got this right:
> My first experience in IT dates from June 2008 till present date, but I only concluded my graduation in December 2009.
> This means ACS will count experience from december 2011, given they will deduct the first 2 years until now, which gives me 1y 11m of experience?


BTW.....welcome to the forum...


----------



## daniel.goliveira (Oct 22, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> If I recall the ACS summary of criteria table well...The number of years to be deducted depends on the relevance of your degree. The minimum is 2yrs if your degree is relevant to ICT i.e. 33% ICT course content...it will be 4yrs deduction if ICT content is less than 33%. It could even be 6yrs if non-ict.


I'm assuming my graduation will be recognized as ICT major.

I have 55 points now, with a IELTS score of 7.

So, my best hope would be to take a new IELTS and score 8 overall, to get 65 points?


----------



## daniel.goliveira (Oct 22, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> BTW.....welcome to the forum...


Hey... Thanks!

I wish we were all here discussing better news, but...

I'm afraid to don't get enough points to apply now, and then, on July 2014, they change the rules to exclude IT people, or, at least, the codes I could apply for.

Let the game begins...


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> This is amazing....does it mean that "till date" is no more acceptable even if the letter itself is dated?


I agree. In fact, my reference letter mentioned 'Till Date' and I did not receive any query.


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All..

I have query with regards to graduation and post graduation qualification and if I need to submit RPL for ACS assessment..

In brief abt my background..
B.Tech (Chemical) - > MBA ( International Marketing) - > IT MNC experience ( 13 years same company) as Functional Analyst / Business Analyst ( Business Intelligence / ERP / Data Management) and currently functioning as Senior Business Analyst

I am planning to apply under ANZCODE - ICT Business Analyst 261111 and have started collecting all the necessary documents. I have got bonafide experience letter from my company HR with designation and role as Senior Business Analyst though no detail on responsibilities.

I need inputs on -
1) Do I need to submit and up[load my updated CV at ACS site (Is it mandatory / optional )

2) If my masters qualification of MBA will be supporting my Business Analyst role or will it still be considered as non-ICT background ( my graduation being chemical engg)

3) Will i need to take RPL route or if I will be notified by ACS in case required ?

Will appreciate response from experienced colleagues on this forum..

Thanks in advance..

nitin


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Panko said:


> I agree. In fact, my reference letter mentioned 'Till Date' and I did not receive any query.


My employer did not mentioned the till date as well. Just written *"at present he is working as system administrator"*. will it be a problem?? Panko when did you apply for ACS


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

nitink said:


> Hi All..
> 
> I have query with regards to graduation and post graduation qualification and if I need to submit RPL for ACS assessment..
> 
> ...


Answer is bold there


----------



## Immi_AU (Oct 19, 2013)

Guys,

I've more than1.5 years of experience after the completion of my coursework for the degree(not when the degree was awarded) which I didn't claim. I am going to apply for reassessment, can I claim that experience now? Is there any risk involved i.e ACS will refuse to consider it etc? Please help


----------



## dolphins_vn (Oct 23, 2013)

To self-assess if your qualification is equivalent to an AQF Bachelor/Master is rather easy. You first select an well-known Australian University (ex: qut.edu.au), then you compare it bachelor course list (of your selected occupation) to yours.
Hopes that help


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

dolphins_vn said:


> To self-assess if your qualification is equivalent to an AQF Bachelor/Master is rather easy. You first select an well-known Australian University (ex: qut.edu.au), then you compare it bachelor course list (of your selected occupation) to yours.
> Hopes that help


not a bad idea


----------



## dolphins_vn (Oct 23, 2013)

Did someone hold bachelor/master in Telecommunication Engineering but work as Software Engineering like me, in this thread?
Were you successful?
Now starting thinking of writing RPL (


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

*Attested copy of Statutory Declaration needed???*

Hi Experts,

1. I've got my experience from my manager as a Statutory Declaration on non-judicial stamp paper. The same has been stamped and witnessed by a Notary.

Now do I need to scan the SD in original or do i need to take a copy of the SD and get it attested from a gazetted officer.

2. Per ACS guidelines, we need to have the following words on our attested copies of originals

The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words “*Certified True Copy of the Original*”

Can we manually write the text *Certified True Copy of the Original* in Blue ink on the certified copies?

Please clarify these questions!

regards,
Gurudev


----------



## Immi_AU (Oct 19, 2013)

Again posting my question as didn't get any reply from anyone yet. Can anybody please answer to my question.

I've more than1.5 years of experience after the completion of my coursework for the degree(not when the degree was awarded) which I didn't claim. I am going to apply for reassessment, can I claim that experience now? Is there any risk involved i.e ACS will refuse to consider it etc?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Hi Experts, 1. I've got my experience from my manager as a Statutory Declaration on non-


Please find my reply below:
1. Scan the SD and upload no need to xerox and again attested.
2. Simply the advocate stamp no need to write anything.


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

*Need suggestion*



> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology from XXXX University completed July YYYY has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.


My ACS assessment says the above line and then ACS has deducted 4 years from my experience.

As per my understanding since they have assessed my education to be equivalent to major in computing,* it should have been deducted by 2 years not 4*.


Should I write to ACS*, please suggest.*


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sanskar, 

the assessor can require you to have 4 years of experience post-bachelor (even with a major) if s/he deems your *degree as not closely related* to the nominated occupation. See: Summary of Criteria. 

Asking ACS for clarification never hurts, though - maybe the assessor made a mistake. Good luck!

Monika


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi sanskar,
> 
> the assessor can require you to have 4 years of experience post-bachelor (even with a major) if s/he deems your degree as not closely related to the nominated occupation. See: Summary of Criteria.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika, i've sent a mail. Let's see if they respond and how they respond.


----------



## danishaus (Oct 24, 2013)

Dear All,

I have the same issue and I wrote few times to ACS but every time they responded with a weird answer, first they said that as I have a diploma which required minimum five years of experience that's why they have a allow me to claim my experience since June 2011, and as I am currently enrolled in MS program with majors of Computer networks and Systems, I thought that it would reduce my eligibility requirement of experience (which is 2 years as per summary of criteria) and I can get more point in the category of experience but they replied that in that case they would consider it from the June 2014, it's more then confusing I literally don't know what to do...


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

*Closely related*



espresso said:


> the assessor can require you to have 4 years of experience post-bachelor (even with a major) if s/he deems your *degree as not closely related* to the nominated occupation.


How do I know what degrees are* closely related *to my ANZSCO code? 

Is there any link that provides the same?


----------



## roshanpanda (Oct 25, 2013)

*How to apply for ACS*

Hi All,

I am not able to post new thread so i am posing my query here.Hope you guys won't mind.

I am Roshan, I am new to this and planning to apply individually for PR along with dependent.I have very less knoledge about this and dont know 

much how to start? I got to know that i should have ACS invitation first.


MY background :

4years - B.E. 
Total 6+ yrs Exp in same company ( 3+ years in Aus at same company working under 457)
Network Analyst.

1) Please advise what are the documents required for ACS assessment and which link I can follow to apply for ACS first ?
Would be great if someone can tell me step by step procedure from start to end with samples/examples.


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi all

Saw some of ur posts and go to know that you have applied in software engineer category.

I have 7 years of experience which is mix of dev and automation n manual testing.

My designations are as below

1) 1st company(2 years) - software engineer
2) 2nd company (2 years) - test engineer
3) 3rd company(1 year) - software engineer
4) 4th company current one( 2 years) - senior associate qa

1) Now I am in dilemma should i show entire experience as developer or automation tester as i can get letters of r n r for both by some collegues?
2) As in some companies my designation was test engg and snr associate qa.would it be a risk issue showing dev experience?
3) Can you share how did u write your roles n responsibiliies?

Any kind of help would be highly appreciated.as I am totally confused here.

waiting for your reply


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

it_engg said:


> Hi all
> 
> Saw some of ur posts and go to know that you have applied in software engineer category.
> 
> ...


You choice would depend on your degree. If you degree matches closely with Software Engineering, I would apply as a developer. ACS considers how closely your occupation matches with what you have studied.

Therefore, If you have done you BE in CS or IT or an MCA, you would have a lot of subjects in programming and software systems. Therefore you only lose 2 year from your total experience. If you degree doesn't match closely, you could lose anywhere from 4 to 6 years of your experience. So this is a decision that needs to be taken wisely.

Now, looking at your experience, either which ways, you might not get any points for experience. But you could still claim points for you degree.


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

Hi Expats,

I did my MCA and course got completed in March 2003 but the certificate is awarded in August 2003. 

Does ACS consider course completion date or degree awarded date for their assessment.

any views/help is appreciated.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

alwaysonnet said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I did my MCA and course got completed in March 2003 but the certificate is awarded in August 2003.
> 
> ...


ACS consider the end date written in your completion letter.


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

jack777 said:


> You choice would depend on your degree. If you degree matches closely with Software Engineering, I would apply as a developer. ACS considers how closely your occupation matches with what you have studied.
> 
> Therefore, If you have done you BE in CS or IT or an MCA, you would have a lot of subjects in programming and software systems. Therefore you only lose 2 year from your total experience. If you degree doesn't match closely, you could lose anywhere from 4 to 6 years of your experience. So this is a decision that needs to be taken wisely.
> 
> Now, looking at your experience, either which ways, you might not get any points for experience. But you could still claim points for you degree.



I have degree in BE (IT).

1)As I am having 7 years of experience ,deduction would be of 2 years.
So I would get 10 points for experience .right?
2) coming back to my questions should i show entire experience as dev or automation tester through roles n responsibilities letter to get into software engineer category?

thanks


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

sanskar said:


> How do I know what degrees are closely related to my ANZSCO code?
> 
> Is there any link that provides the same?


 Bump


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Hai All.

Do you have any comments on the new rules for the Australian graduate?????


----------



## GB_SAP (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I need a similar advice/query on my profile-

1. I have 7 years of IT experience.
2. My Bachelors is non-ICT in Mechanical Engg.
3. I got trained in SAP at my first organisation and worked there for 4 years.
4. I had done a work integrated M.S (Software Engg) from BITS-Pilani in the first organisation and got my degree in my 4th year of experience.
5. Later the M.S, I have completed 3 years in other org.

I make 60 points (incl my spouse's skill and 0 work exp points) without my MS degree.
I am told that I can get 5 more points if I consider the MS degree as its related to my work exp. Will there be a deduction of work exp after PG as well? Is it anyway possible to gain points for my 7 years IT exp? I have passed IELTS with overall 8 (R:9/L:8.5/W:7.5/S:7).[


----------



## rutav (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have got my ACS assessment report in July 2013 for the occupation Analyst programmer (261311)
Even i have got more that 6 year of work experience ACS has consider my experience from Dec 2011.and my bachelor degree is equivalent to AQF Associate degree.Moreover they haven't consider my PGDCA degree and PGDAC certificate for the assessment,even though both are from the recognize education body.

Can anyone know why they haven't processed my PG degree and certificate? In Addition,how much point i would get for the AQF Associate Degree in Computing Major.

Please refer below detail

BCA - 2003
PGDCA - 2004
CDAC (Advance Diploma in Computer Application ) in 2006

First company - 2 years and 1 month (Nov 2006 to Dec 2008)
second company - 1 year 3 months (Jan 2009 to Apr 2010)
third company - 2 years 1 month (Apr 2010 to May 2012) 
fourth company - 1 year 5 months (May 2012 to till date)


----------



## sivaf5 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have 77 months of experience as a Software Engineer and my qualification is a Civil Engineer.
Out of my 77 months of Experience I have worked in Australia for 1 year (2 seperate assignments) in last 2 years. 
If ACS deducts 6 years (72 months) of my experience as my degree is Non ICT. Would I be able to apply 5 points for 1 year work experience in Australia ? 

Regards,
SK


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

it_engg said:


> I have degree in BE (IT).
> 
> 1)As I am having 7 years of experience ,deduction would be of 2 years.
> So I would get 10 points for experience .right?
> ...


For your first question, yes, if you show all your experience as a software developer, you should get 10 points.

Yes, you should show all your experience as Software engineer either with a reference letter or SD. 

Remember, the DIAC will verify but calling your references whenever necessary.


----------



## kookoo (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello there,

Anyone who has recently received their ACS result? I need to know how many years ACS will deduct if you're on an AQF Diploma. My friend has 9 yrs & 7 months of experience and he's aiming to claim at least 10 points. Is that highly feasible?


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

About2013 said:


> So it means those who are having total 3 Years Exp. with 50 points (without 5 ACS/Exp. point) its better they should not apply for ACS and Australian PR.


The only way is, raise the bar of IELTS score.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

kookoo said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Anyone who has recently received their ACS result? I need to know how many years ACS will deduct if you're on an AQF Diploma. My friend has 9 yrs & 7 months of experience and he's aiming to claim at least 10 points. Is that highly feasible?


According to me, worst case is 4 years deduction. Otherwise 2 years deduction for sure. All the best


----------



## kookoo (Oct 31, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> According to me, worst case is 4 years deduction. Otherwise 2 years deduction for sure. All the best


Thank you. If that's the case, he'll still get 10 points. Whew!:fingerscrossed:

One more thing of concern, his course is Management Information Systems. Will ACS require him to do RPL? I'm not sure if anyone from this forum had this kind of experience/course...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Pk, 

unfortunately you cannot login and see your uploaded ACS application. You can only ask ACS to check your file again. If this does not help, you can submit a *Review application*, which allows you to include the reference letter again. It costs 355AUD which is a non-refundable fee. To quote: 



> You have a suitable/unsuitable assessment but a period of your employment was not assessable due to insufficient detail in your employer reference. You are eligible to Review this and include the required documentation/information to make the work experience assessable.


Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

dolphins_vn said:


> Did someone hold bachelor/master in Telecommunication Engineering but work as Software Engineering like me, in this thread?
> Were you successful?
> Now starting thinking of writing RPL (


Hi Dolphins,

I am an Electronics and Telecommunication engineer from India and have applied for ACS on 12th August. Please check your subjects once and if they hold more than 33% of ICT content then you need not go through RPL.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 1. I've got my experience from my manager as a Statutory Declaration on non-judicial stamp paper. The same has been stamped and witnessed by a Notary.
> 
> ...


Hi Gurudev,

1. I have scanned in original and submitted. My SD is from my Manager only but on 2- Rs. stamp paper and thoroughly stamped and attested by notary.

2. *Certified True Copy of the Original* should be stamped. Notary personal keep such stamps. Play safe, after all it is your money down the line. 


Regards
Ashish


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Gurudev,
> 
> 1. I have scanned in original and submitted. My SD is from my Manager only but on 2- Rs. stamp paper and thoroughly stamped and attested by notary.
> 
> ...


Sometimes notary will write it - "I certify that this is a true copy of the original" - by himself. I personally prefer the written one as it shows the notary's handwriting. I asked the Notary to write with handwriting and he did on all 16 sheets of my documents. It is more tedious though. 
BTW, gurudev, it is not possible to write it yourself. 
HTH.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,
ACS Processing times thread is missing? can anyone give me the link? is it merged with some other thread?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> ACS Processing times thread is missing? can anyone give me the link? is it merged with some other thread?


Yeas I am also not getting the thread. I have already write to admin. lets see....


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Yeas I am also not getting the thread. I have already write to admin. lets see....


Hi bdtomas,

let me know if you get the link..


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

*Need Help with Assessment Points*

Hi Friends, 

Could you guys help me understand a probable ACS assessment outcome in my friends case.... for ANZSCO ICT Business Analyst - 261111.

He has a Bachelors and Masters in Business Administration with (Computers as an area of study (1 subject) for 2 years) ... 

1. Bachelors (Semester 3 to Semester 6)
2. Masters (Semester 1 to 4). (Studied one ICT subject in each semester) 

He has over 9 Years experience in ICT .... With 7 years as ICT Business Analyst.

What could be his probable reduction in work-ex and how much points can he eventually expect in his case...?

Thanks in Advance ....


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

besthar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could you guys help me understand a probable ACS assessment outcome in my friends case.... for ANZSCO ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
> 
> ...


If his course contain minimum 33% of ICT then it will be a major in ICT. In that case he will get 2 years deduction otherwise ACS may deduct 4 years.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi bdtomas,
> 
> let me know if you get the link..


Hai Sai2Aus..

Got the link. they have rename the thread as *"ACS-Processing"*
Please click on the link below.....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1014.html


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Hai Sai2Aus..
> 
> Got the link. they have rename the thread as *"ACS-Processing"*
> Please click on the link below.....
> ...


Thanks a lot..


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> If his course contain minimum 33% of ICT then it will be a major in ICT. In that case he will get 2 years deduction otherwise ACS may deduct 4 years.


Thanks Mate ... appreciate your response ...


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

besthar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could you guys help me understand a probable ACS assessment outcome in my friends case.... for ANZSCO ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
> 
> ...


I think he will have to come via RPL route because he does not have either Major or Minor area of study in computers; which, if true, will result in deduction of 6 years of experience as per new rules.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Minhas said:


> I think he will have to come via RPL route because he does not have either Major or Minor area of study in computers; which, if true, will result in deduction of 6 years of experience as per new rules.


I do Agree with you..


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

rajurokz said:


> HEllo,
> 
> Even I'v a similar doubt, I'v 4yrs of experience in to DWH(Data warehouse, BI reporting) out of which 6months is an internship at Google.I'm a B.tech grad in IT with software and hardware subjects in academics,as both my academics and my profession are the same.. M i eligible for 5 points or will there be any deduction??
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh,

A minimum of 2 years will be deducted. That too after you have finished your degree.... to the best of my knowledge.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Did you receive your ACS result?*



ashish1137 said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> A minimum of 2 years will be deducted. That too after you have finished your degree.... to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashish, Did you receive your ACS result?


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*ACS Result received today*

Hi Friends,

My thanks to this forum, its threads, thread's posts and all members who in one form or other helped me with the ACS process. i have received my result today - exactly after 3 months  and it is positive.

please find below the concise from the letter:

*Dear Mr Malhotra,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12
August 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and Communication from Punjab Technical University completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/06 - 07/13 (6yrs 10mths)
Position: Technology Lead
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. 
Dates: 07/05 - 08/06 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Trainee Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XYZ
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience. *

Now I have few queries or need confirmations from senior or experienced folks. 

1. I understand that starting september 2010 my experience is counted, so till today my experience stands more than 3 years (3.1 to be exact ). Hence I can go ahead and claim my 5 points for that in EOI.

Further steps:

1. my wife's ACS is awaited on 19th Nov. :fingerscrossed:
2. My IELTS on 22nd Aug. :fingerscrossed:

Will let the group know further progress and actions.  Till then all the best to all of you.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

karanauspr13 said:


> Hi Ashish, Did you receive your ACS result?


hope you got the answer


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My thanks to this forum, its threads, thread's posts and all members who in one form or other helped me with the ACS process. i have received my result today - exactly after 3 months  and it is positive.
> 
> ...


Congrats....


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Congrats....


Please answer my question if you are aware?

1. I understand that starting september 2010 my experience is counted, so till today my experience stands more than 3 years (3.1 to be exact ). Hence I can go ahead and claim my 5 points for that in EOI.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Please answer my question if you are aware?
> 
> 1. I understand that starting september 2010 my experience is counted, so till today my experience stands more than 3 years (3.1 to be exact ). Hence I can go ahead and claim my 5 points for that in EOI.


Yes you can....


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Congrats*



ashish1137 said:


> hope you got the answer


Congrats Ashish and All the best for your IELTS exams. Keep in touch.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats Aashish..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

karanauspr13 said:


> Congrats Ashish and All the best for your IELTS exams. Keep in touch.


Sure Karan,

The pleasure would all be mine.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Thank you aaalll*

thank you sai and everyone else.


----------



## apkash (Oct 25, 2013)

Friends,

Need urgent support.

I applied for ACS skill assessment for ANZSCO 263111 with following education and work experience.

*Education:*

1. Diploma in Electronics Engineering.
2. Degree in Electronics and Communication Engineering

Work Experience:

1. Dates: 09/00 - 06/04 (3yrs 9mths)
Position: Technical Consultant
Employer: ABC Limited

2. Dates: 10/04 - 12/06 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Sr. Specialist - Networking
Employer: XYZ Limited

3. Dates: 12/06 - 06/13 (6yrs 6mths)
Position: IT Architect
Employer: ZZZ Limited

ACS assessed my diploma and engineering degree to be respectively equivalent to majors in computing. They only counted experience January 2007 as relevant to nominated occupation. I needed 8 years of relevant experience to make it to 60 points.

I went ahead and submitted EOI (without realizing that with 6.5 years counted by ACS, I would only have 55 points) and got visa invitation.

*Now I have paid the visa fees and realize this while submitting documents to visa application.*
Does this mean my application would be rejected by CO and fees would be fortified? or do CO would review experience and decide?

I need your expert advise, seems like I have made terrible mistake.

Regards,
apkash


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

ACS has postponed the dates to implement SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE from 28th Oct 2013 to 15th Jan 2014 as per the following link

News & Updates | Australian Computer Society

This means two years deduction should not happen till then.
Can any senior expat or moderator confirm this?

Regards
Amit


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> ACS has postponed the dates to implement SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE from 28th Oct 2013 to 15th Jan 2014 as per the following link
> 
> News & Updates | Australian Computer Society
> 
> ...


Can you clarify exactly what you mean? Is this for OLD ACS assessment holders or what? Because. as far as I know, ACS has been deducting 2, 4 and 6 years respectively for a while now.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

semaaustralia said:


> Can you clarify exactly what you mean? Is this for OLD ACS assessment holders or what? Because. as far as I know, ACS has been deducting 2, 4 and 6 years respectively for a while now.


IF you see the link this should not happen but I am not sure about it and hence requesting an expat to throw more light for our understanding

Amit


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> ACS has postponed the dates to implement SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE from 28th Oct 2013 to 15th Jan 2014 as per the following link
> 
> News & Updates | Australian Computer Society
> 
> ...


This is for people graduated in Australia. The experience reduction will happen.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

apkash said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need urgent support.
> 
> ...


U got invitation for 189 with 55 points?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

apkash said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need urgent support.
> 
> ...


I see all the years of occupation listed in the post. Where they have reduced it and how did they mention the same?

Amit


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello Expats,

Please shed some light based on your experience as to how +ve my assessment would be with following education and exp:

1. B.A Hons English (Regular from DU)
2. GNIIT (Regular from NIIT)
3. MCA from SMU - Distance education
4. 10+ Yrs of exp with one organisation (all in testing)
4. ISTQB, PRINCE2 certified.

Really worried about my assessment 

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

*ACS - Assessment of Distance Learning*

Hello Expats,

Please shed some light based on your experience as to how +ve my assessment would be with following education and exp:

1. B.A Hons English (Regular from DU)
2. GNIIT (Regular from NIIT)
3. MCA from SMU - Distance education
4. 10+ Yrs of exp with one organisation (all in testing)
4. ISTQB, PRINCE2 certified.

Really worried about my assessment 

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

*To All Respected Aspirents*

Please help me clarify the below :

Considering the present pattern of ACS assessment , for a non computer science Engineering graduate (Ex :ECE ) it is good to apply as soon as you have 4 years of experience (Post study ) because anyways ACS would cut down 4 years and to earn a bare min of 5 points the person has to basically wait for another 3 years .

So if 60 points can be achieved with out any points for work exp, can we go ahead for ACS assessment rather than waiting for another 3 more years . 

Would this have any other impact especially if we try for state sponsorship ?

In many of the state sponsored list they usually put just IELTS as a requirement if we have a +ve ACS assessment.

Request all esteemed members to comment.

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Arun747 said:


> Please help me clarify the below :
> 
> Considering the present pattern of ACS assessment , for a non computer science Engineering graduate (Ex :ECE ) it is good to apply as soon as you have 4 years of experience (Post study ) because anyways ACS would cut down 4 years and to earn a bare min of 5 points the person has to basically wait for another 3 years .
> 
> ...


I would agree to your point. If you are able to achieve 60 points without having contribution to total its good, but adding 5 points will revise your total 65 which can move your application UP in the queue. 

However, SS consider your whole experience not which ACS reviews. SS requires strong profiles.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello all,

I was hell lot confused about experience deduction and chances of VISA rejection and huge loss of money so decided to stay away little from all this.

However, yesterday JR sent me a message and asked about my status of VISA application and heard good news that shinde received grant.

How is it going for all of you?

Sorry for dumping so many words but below is my status.

received invite on 13th Oct with 60 points for 2613 - Analyst programmer

1. Have 4 years of experience in Analyst Programmer and closely related occupation 
2. Have Old ACS letter which shows all 4 years experience and I claimed 5 points for 3 years experience
3. I have post-graduate degree in computer science
4. My points calculation when I entered data in EOI

Age - 30
Education - 15
IELTS(7) - 10
Work exp. - 5

I really don't want to take risk of lodging application since 2 years deduction in experience will end up loosing 5 points for exp and my application may be rejected which will be a huge loss of money.

Since I only have around 15 days to decide on whether to apply or not, I would greatly appreciate all your comments.

Please note that I'm not going to blame anyone if it gets rejected and please feel free to provide opinions.

Thank you all - Prat


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

prattech said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was hell lot confused about experience deduction and chances of VISA rejection and huge loss of money so decided to stay away little from all this.
> 
> ...


Hi prat,

I read certain posts where ppl with old letters get evalusted according to the old rules. Esse traverse other threads and you might get yohr answer. Eoi submitted club or 189 and 190 aspirants. Please search with these keywords.


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dear Seniors

Your help is required on below:

I have done regular MCA (3yrs) in 2006 after completing B.com in 2003. I want to apply for ACS under ICT Business analyst Category with 7 years of experience as Business Analyst.

What are my chances of getting + assessment. Is ACS going to deduct my experience? If yes how much (2 or 4 yrs)?

Please help me on this.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rahul2802 said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> Your help is required on below:
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

Similar question. A friend of mine is applying for him and he is B.Sc (phy, chem n math) + MCA with 7 years of relevant IT experience. My understanding is that he can claim 10 points for 5+ years of experience, considering deduction of 2 years. But I am confused with following questions:

1. Would his degree be evaluated equivalent to AQF degree and if he can claim 15 points for it?
2. Will there be a deduction of 2 years considering his MCA or moee deduction. If more, how and why?

Regards
Ashish


----------



## amirbilal (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I have just received positive assessment from ACS as stated below.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science) from XXXXXX completed August 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

*The following employment after March 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

Now it states that they have not considered my first 2 years of experience even though my education is stated to be comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Can someone please shed some light on this, maybe I should reply them for reconsideration?

Thank for you valuable time.
regards,


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

amirbilal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received positive assessment from ACS as stated below.
> 
> ...


This is as expected. 2 yr. Deduction is standard unless you completed your studies from Australia mate.....

Regards


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Similar question. A friend of mine is applying for him and he is B.Sc (phy, chem n math) + MCA with 7 years of relevant IT experience. My understanding is that he can claim 10 points for 5+ years of experience, considering deduction of 2 years. But I am confused with following questions:
> 
> ...


Any help here please??


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

prattech said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was hell lot confused about experience deduction and chances of VISA rejection and huge loss of money so decided to stay away little from all this.
> 
> ...



I don't think that we claim the point in EOI, do we? I think points are calculated at the back end as per the information we put in the form.

So if that is the case then you should not be worried about the outcome. ACS letter is valid for 2 years. If they have considered your experience for 4 years then I think DIAC will also consider the same.

Please correct if you have different opinion.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## faizanali29 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi All,

going to apply for ACS skill assesment. i have following qualification. 

Bachelor of Computer engineering
(final transcript date: 15th feb 2009 and degree conferred date: 15th March 2009)

working in a company from 1st feb 2009 till to date

I know ACS will deduct my 2 years experience but then my remiang experience till january 2014 will come out to be 2 years 11 months. 

I want to claim 5 experience points for which i require 3 years skilled employment. So my major question is.

ACS skill assessment will show 2 years 11 months skilled assesment so at time when i apply for EOI my experience will pass 3 year mark so does the SS and Aus Immig recognise the post skill assessment experience (that is experience after january 2014) ?????????

If not should i wait till February or March???

Regards


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

prattech said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was hell lot confused about experience deduction and chances of VISA rejection and huge loss of money so decided to stay away little from all this.
> 
> ...


Dear,

You need to re-validate your old format ACS by paying ACS $50 fee. They will send you the update one with in few days. 

I don't think you have to take RISK of rejection. I suggest you to re-validate your ACS and wait for some time until you reach total 3 years (After two year deduction) of exp as per ACS.

Or you can also consider SS and get extra 5 points. And then apply under 190.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

faizanali29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> going to apply for ACS skill assesment. i have following qualification.
> 
> ...


I don't think it would be a a problem as ACS will take 3 months to access your exp and by that time you will already completed your total 5 year exp. And you still get 3 year 5 points.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*UPDATE:*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dation-applications-before-jan-15-2014-a.html


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

About2013 said:


> I don't think it would be a a problem as ACS will take 3 months to access your exp and by that time you will already completed your total 5 year exp. And you still get 3 year 5 points.


Even if that is not the case, you do not have to worry. Get the assessment done and by the time you apply for EOI, you shall complete 3 years. But make sure that you are with the same employer till EOI is lodged to avoid complications.

Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

About2013 said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dation-applications-before-jan-15-2014-a.html


So everyone has to get their assessments reassessed if they have not filed EOI though the old is still valid?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> So everyone has to get their assessments reassessed if they have not filed EOI though the old is still valid?


If anyone have *OLD format ACS* like i had we have to reassess our assessments by ACS by just paying $50 before *Jan.15, 2014*


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Any help here please??


2 years deduction is must. But ACS does deduct 4 years of experience if the applicant's bachelor degree differs from IT related occupations like Computer Science/ Engineering or like this. All the best


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

About2013 said:


> If anyone have *OLD format ACS* like i had we have to reassess our assessments by ACS by just paying $50 before *Jan.15, 2014*


after revalidation they will provide the ACS letter according to the new rules.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> 2 years deduction is must. But ACS does deduct 4 years of experience if the applicant's bachelor degree differs from IT related occupations like Computer Science/ Engineering or like this. All the best


What if the Masters is ICT major but the bachelors is not ?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Any help here please??


Hi Ashish,
It is a very difficult question to answer. Your Bachelor degree is non ICT where as Masters degree is ICT major but which degree is considered is evaluated is the question even I am not aware hence after after internet for long I decided to get assessed. I am expecting the result by next week and would update the forum accordingly. 

I've done B.Com and MCM.

Fingers crossed .....


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Fanish said:


> What if the Masters is ICT major but the bachelors is not ?


My Masters is ICT major and Bachelor is ICT minor..they deducted 2 years..


----------



## leonidas (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Expats,

One of my friend submitted EOI on Oct ( Didn't got invitation. Expecting by march/April). 
Primary applicants ACS is valid till JULY, but dependent applicants ACS is valid till FEB.
So, by the time he gets invitation dependent applicants ACS will be expired.
Kindly can you plz guide him for his further actions.

Thanks


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> My Masters is ICT major and Bachelor is ICT minor..they deducted 2 years..


Hi Bdthomas!

What's your bachelors degree in !?

I hold..
1) Bachelors degree in Management Studies - BMS from India. (Visit this link and expand syllabus tab - www.jaihindcollege.com/unaided/Bachelor-Management-Studies.html - to see modules studied)
2) MSc in IT, Management and Organisational from UK (Visit this link - www.lums.lancs.ac.uk/masters/itmoc/content/ - to see modules studied)
3) PRINCE 2 practitioner Certificate (got that in September 2008 and as any certificate is valid for 5 years, it just expired 2 months ago this year, But I think I can still use that to show to ACS, what do you think?)

Work experience wise, Have some gaps in between (out of job + been part of irrelevant jobs to the chosen occupation) - Which ofcorse I don't intend to show to ACS as submitting CV is optional, isn't it? However my last 2 years, 2 months(still working here as BA) are totally relevant and my reference letter quite covers the roles and responsibilities as stated in ANZSCO CODE DESCRIPTIONS PDF on ACS website.(I had asked my employer to refer to this PDF while drafting an experience letter so he can ensure there isn't much gap in what I have done and what ACS would want to see on such a letter)

Now what do you think..
1) Will ACS deduct 2 years? Will it consider my MSc and PRINCE 2 taken together as Major in Computing?
OR
2) Will ACS deduct 4 years? Which I don't have and hence will the outcome be -ve? Since my bachelor degree is not ICT Major?

G

PS- applied to ACS already choosing BA 261111 as my occupation code and expecting results by end of march/early feb.


----------



## sumeet.sh (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all,
can anybody help me to decide what i am supposed to do first give the IELTS Exam or apply for ACS? as i guess it takes 2-3 months to get ACS result, right now i am preparing for the the exam.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sumeet.sh said:


> Hi all,
> can anybody help me to decide what i am supposed to do first give the IELTS Exam or apply for ACS? as i guess it takes 2-3 months to get ACS result, right now i am preparing for the the exam.


You can apply acs and do ielts in parallel.


----------



## sumeet.sh (Jan 5, 2014)

thanks for a quick rply
but tel me 1 thing in ACS applicant is not supposed to submit ielts score?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sumeet.sh said:


> thanks for a quick rply
> but tel me 1 thing in ACS applicant is not supposed to submit ielts score?


ACS and IELTS are 2 different things. IELTS is not required for ACS. These 2 are mandatory requirements when you submit your EOI. Submit your ACS and it takes min 3 months to get it, mean while you can clear your IELTS.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sumeet.sh, 

you don't have to submit an IELTS result to ACS for assessment - so you can take IELTS whenever you want (before, parallel to or after ACS). 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## sumeet.sh (Jan 5, 2014)

thanks Monika,

tell me one more thing i am B.Tech with 4.5 years Exp in software Development. if i am supposed to wait til june for ACS as i will complete my 5 years of exp. in june.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sumeet.sh, 

if you plan to stay with the same company, you can apply for ACS assessment now and then submit an updated reference letter to DIBP once you are invited to apply. DIBP will consider the work experience if you stay in the same job and role and have sufficient evidence of your salary (payslips, tax return statements or bank statements). Note that ACS will "deduct" a minimum of 2 years of work experience if you have not studied in Australia. The best-case scenario is that you will be able to claim points for three years in June. 

Source: ACS Summary of Criteria


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Hi Bdthomas!
> 
> What's your bachelors degree in !?
> 
> ...


My bachelor degree was BBA major in MIS and masters was MIT from Australia.

Yes.. ACS will deduct minimum 2 years from your total experiences. this is their new rule.

If your masters degree courses contain minimum 33% of ICT courses then they will consider it as ICT major. 

ACS will deduct 4 years is it is ICT minor.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Fanish said:


> Hi Ashish, It is a very difficult question to answer. Your Bachelor degree is non ICT where as Masters degree is ICT major but which degree is considered is evaluated is the question even I am not aware hence after after internet for long I decided to get assessed. I am expecting the result by next week and would update the forum accordingly. I've done B.Com and MCM. Fingers crossed .....


Hi,
I got my assessment result today and they have deducted 6 yrs :-(
I have B.Com in graduation and Masters in Computer Management (MCM) in PG. I have 11.5 yrs of IT experience.
They have assessed my masters as ICT minor.
The ACS application logged date was 19-Oct.

Thanks,
Fanish

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

*Guys please help*

Dear Friends , 

I am planning to file my immigration for code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) . I got my ACS skill assessment result today , which states -

*****

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Computer Application from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University
completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/05 - 12/12 (7yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior -Telecommunications Engineer
Employer: ****
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/12 - 09/13 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer: ****
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

*****
My queries are : 

1. So as per the results I can only claim points for 4 years and 3 months ? That will be 5 points ?
2. For Education I will be claiming 15 points?

If I go with the above mentioned points my total will be -

Age : 30 Points 
IELTS : 10 Points
Education : 15 Points 
Work Experience : 5 Points 

Total : 60 Points 

3. Is this calculation correct specially with work experience and education points ?
4. How long will it take to get an invite if I file EOI under 189 for code 263111


I was under the impression that ACS is deducting 2 years from post graduation experience . But in my case they have deducted 3 year and 2 months . Shall I file for reassessment ? Because if they reconsider it and deduct 2 years from the experience I will be claiming points for 5 years and 3 months . In that case my work points will be 10 and will bring my total to 65 . 

So what should I do stick with 60 points and file the EOI or apply for the reassessment and hope to get 10 points for work experience . 

I will really appreciate if somebody can help me in cross checking the points and advise me the next course of action.

Thanks in advance


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> I am planning to file my immigration for code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) . I got my ACS skill assessment result today , which states -
> 
> ...


I think you should go for reassesment so that you can get 65 points.with 65 point u will get an invite in 10 days.If you have provided the correct reference letter there is no point why they have deducted additional 1.2 years from our job experience.


----------



## vignesh07 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Occupation closed!*

Hi guys,


I have applied for the ACS and Nominated Occupation is : Computer Network and Systems Engineer
ANZSCO CODE: 263111

So now as per the latest news the following occupations on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are now closed:

ANZSCO 233211 Civil engineer;
ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical engineer; 
ANZSCO 233513 Production or plant engineer;
ANZSCO 234211 Chemist;
ANZSCO 263111 Computer network and systems engineer; and
ANZSCO 272413 Translator.

So i wanted to know if it is closed then in how much time will it open?? 
And it also says you will not receive invitation when this is closed.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

vignesh07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I have applied for the ACS and Nominated Occupation is : Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> ...


You will have to wait for next July. If it reopens the u can apply.


----------



## yusufmalik74 (Feb 7, 2014)

*help please*

Hi guys,

I have received the following result letter from ACS:

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

The ACS project report form submitted as part of the Recognition of Prior Learning application is not assessable and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:

Dates: 07/96 - 07/98 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Network Engineer - Not Professional ICT Level Experience

Dates: 07/98 - 12/07 (9yrs 5mths)
Position: Network Engineer

Dates: 01/08 - 08/13 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Network Engineer

I'm completely lost and don't know how to proceed. Should I file an appeal, a review or submit a new application.

Any help shall be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## YosemiteAndy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,
I am thinking to apply for subclass 189. My details:
B tech in mechanical engg
Total exp 12 years in IT with 9 years in programming and 3 yrs in project management

Should I apply as programmer or project manager in my acs assessment?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi YosemiteAndy, 

how many ICT subjects did your bachelor degree contain? Anywhere near 20%, do you reckon? Check the _ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines_ on page 9 to find out how the assessor will evaluate your education. Do you have any vendor qualifications in ICT that are accepted by ACS as equivalent to a diploma (see page 11)? If yes, you will need at least 5 years of relevant work experience to be deemed "skilled". 

If your education is unrelated to your occupation you need to go through a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application, which includes a project report, and have at least 6 years of relevant work experience. 

Note that a minimum of 5 years (or 6 in the RPL scenario) will be "deducted", so you can only claim experience points for work periods afterwards. If you apply as a "Developer Programmer" or "Software Engineer" that leaves you with 3-4 years at best. One thing you should look into: If you still performed development tasks as project manager, e.g. if you worked on the system architecture or programmed a little bit, you _may_ be able to get the three years as manager considered as well. ACS (and DIBP) accept 20+hrs/week as "full-time", so if half of your tasks/responsibilities were related to programming you are probably good to go. 

More information on ACS Homepage: Migration Skills Assessment | Australian Computer Society

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## YosemiteAndy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am applying for my wife along with me. Can both of us can claim additional 5 points for our co-applicant?


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

Need valuable respopnse. 

I have done ACS in April 2013 as per old process and accessed with more than 8 yrs. got EOI and applied in Jul 2013. Now my question is whether DIAC will access as per new or old process of ACS? 
Another question, when I got ACS assessment at that time my last company exp was 4 months as per their letter, now its about 1 yr and 4 months. so DIAC will ask for re-evaluation or use the same assuming the current exp?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

shehpar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need valuable respopnse.
> 
> ...


I also got the assessment done through ACS in Jan 2013 via the old process but applied for visa 189 in Aug 2013. DIBP considered my assessment results as it is.

Amit


----------



## pip.Depp (Sep 19, 2013)

*Regarding ACS assessment*

Hi,
Can anyone please guide me, i have : Master degree, developer programmer work experience from 08/08-04/12

I have applied ACS assessment in 2010 and got result as 

*ACS accepted experience of 08/08-10/10 as developer programme*r

Now to add another yrs experience , i re-applied and in Feb 2014 i got following letter
*The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
Dates:08/08-04/12
occupation: develeoper programmer
*

Now it is really hard to get how many years experience they counted. Just today emailed them and hopefully get reply soon. Until i am really worried about this. Is there anyone with same situation or can guide me plz.
thanks


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I also got the assessment done through ACS in Jan 2013 via the old process but applied for visa 189 in Aug 2013. DIBP considered my assessment results as it is.
> 
> Amit


Dear Amit,

You mean that you got the full score as per ACS and they DIBP didnt deduct years? I am eager to have confirmation on that.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

shehpar said:


> Dear Amit,
> 
> You mean that you got the full score as per ACS and they DIBP didnt deduct years? I am eager to have confirmation on that.


Yes, ACS granted me 5 and half years of work experience closely nominated to the occupation. I applied for the same number of years. DIBP also considered it without any deductions.

Amit


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

anw.jaff said:


> A friend of mine who applied with the same scenario got his ACS in about 5 weeks
> they removed his initial 2 years of experience as it was a support job, however with 60 points and with IT/Computer science subjects in his B.Tech ECE he was approved in about 2-3 months after applying for EOI.
> So I'd say stay positive keep you fingers crossed and wait for it to happen.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am unable to find the answer to my question quite clearly.
Could you help me out here please.

I completed my B tech ECE in te 2007. Since then i am working as a software engineer. then from 2013 jan, im into free lancer jobs... i just need to know 

1.) how many points will I be awarded for my Bachelor degree
2.) Is my degree considered a Major or minor
3.) How many points will i get for my work experience

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Harikrishnan Pandi, 

that depends . Check the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 9 to determine whether your bachelor degree will be considered a major or minor in ICT. ECE curricula vary widely, so some may have a stronger ICT focus than others, plus as a student you can usually choose additional electives that might make a difference. Sit down with your curriculum and count the subjects/hours that are related. 


Finally, you need evidence for all work experience periods that you wish ACS to consider. You need reference letters from all your previous employers in a specified format. For your freelance work refer to the _Skills Assessment Guidelines_ on page 14. Note that DIBP will request evidence of your salary as well, so make sure you have payslips, bank statements or tax return documents as well. 

To determine how many years of work experience you need to be deemed "skilled", refer to the ACS ANZSCO code descriptions. You have to find out if your degree is closely related to "Software Engineer" or not. The document lists a number of subjects that ACS deems closely related. Check how many of those you have in your curriculum.


----------



## keeran (Jan 3, 2013)

*am in same catch 22 suitation*

Did your visa processing through, what was the status?




apkash said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need urgent support.
> 
> ...


----------



## mohit_arora (Apr 2, 2014)

I was going thru Skill Select official website. They have posted 10th March 2014 visa application results. I came across an info table as below. 

Points scores for occupations in the 10 March 2014 invitation round :

*Occupation ID -	Description - Points Score * 
2331 - Chemical and Materials Engineers - 65 
2334 -	Electronics Engineers - 65 
2339 -	Other Engineering Professionals - 70 
2611 -	ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 65 
2613 -	Software and Applications Programmers - 65 
2633 - Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 65 

My concern is, are the above results indicating new minimum points required for the mentioned skills visa application? If it is so, then it is a very big change without informing the masses


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mohit_arora, 

the *pro-rata* arrangements for the listed occupations have been in place for more than half a year. DIBP decided to implement *separate queues* for each of the listed unit groups (Chemical and Materials Engineers, Electronics Engineers, Software and Applications Programmers etc.) and distribute the remaining slots equally over the remaining invitation rounds. Unfortunately, some of these occupation codes were already quite close to capping when DIBP switched to pro-rata, so only a hand-full of applicants get invited each month. 

The scores you see in the report are not new "minimum" score - the table just shows the lowest score and EOI submission date that was sufficient to get invited in the last round. If many applicants have a higher points score than you, you may have to face a very long wait or not get an invite at all this migration year. For example, "Chemical and Materials Engineers" with 65 points had to wait 4 months to get an invite: 



> Occupation ID - Description - Points Score - *Date of effect*
> 2331 - Chemical and Materials Engineers	- 65 - *5/12/2013* 4.45 pm


You should look at the older reports as well to get an idea how fast the queues are moving. Re-taking IELTS to improve your points might be an option.

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi mohit_arora,
> 
> the pro-rata arrangements for the listed occupations have been in place for more than half a year. DIBP decided to implement separate queues for each of the listed unit groups (Chemical and Materials Engineers, Electronics Engineers, Software and Applications Programmers etc.) and distribute the remaining slots equally over the remaining invitation rounds. Unfortunately, some of these occupation codes were already quite close to capping when DIBP switched to pro-rata, so only a hand-full of applicants get invited each month.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

You reckon they will continue such capping even in the new SOL that is expected to be out in July!?


----------



## globi (Oct 20, 2013)

Received my result from ACS a few days ago. I'm puzzled as to why they deduced 4 yrs of experience, despite them considering my degree as major.

Here what they think:

1) Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

2) Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science) from xxxx completed August 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

3) The following employment after March 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/03 - 10/13 (10yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Network Architect
Employer: xxxx


... so, why 4 years gone to waste, and not 2 years?

Thanks.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

need an urgent help!

my ACS result published today says:

Your Bachelor of Technology from ABC College completed April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your following experience after march 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropiate skilled level and relavant to 261313 of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/07 - 08/09 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX

Dates: 09/09 - 05/11 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX

Dates: 06/12 - 01/14 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX

--------------------
The following employment has not been assessed as not suitable


Dates: 06/11 - 06/12 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software QA Engineer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX


Now how much year i can claim from that result?
if i need to review my result, can i remove the designation software QA engineer from my occupation and add Software Engineer as my responsibilities are quite similar of software Engineering (261313)?


----------



## Williamhk (Apr 6, 2014)

*What ANZSCO best for major in computing?*

I have certified in AQF degree major in computing and 261112 (system analyst) was nominated. At the end, 4 years has been deducted! 

Can anyone advise any better choice of ANZSCO for major in computing and will deduct only 2 years instead?

Many thanks!


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

globi said:


> Received my result from ACS a few days ago. I'm puzzled as to why they deduced 4 yrs of experience, despite them considering my degree as major.
> 
> Here what they think:
> 
> ...


Same happened to me 
i have same job code and same qualification as you 
here is my result:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and 
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science & Engineering from XYZ University completed April 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF 
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 12/06 - 12/10 (4yrs 0mths) 
Position: System Engineer 
Employer: XYZ 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/10 - 01/14 (3yrs 1mths) 
Position: IS Analyst 
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA 

i wrote to ACS case offices with details of my course contents, i got reply :


"Your qualification has already met the ICT major percentage. This has been stated in your result letter.

The major is simply not closely related. In order to be closely related 65% or more of the ICT content need to relate to the nominated occupation. This is what determines whether it is a 2 year requirement or a 4 year requirement."


But i have 37/55 > 65% papers related to the ICT contents required for my job code given in ANZSCO Code Descriptions

Not sure if appealing can help.


----------



## rob247 (Jul 16, 2013)

globi said:


> Received my result from ACS a few days ago. I'm puzzled as to why they deduced 4 yrs of experience, despite them considering my degree as major.
> 
> Here what they think:
> 
> ...


You completed your degree in August 2006 so they should take 2 years from that date, so you actually got an earlier date than you should (I think).


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Please Help!!!*

Hi All, I am new to this forum and this is my first post, please forgive me if i have asked this quesrtion in the wrong question.

I submitted by application on ACS website yesterday and received an email from them today asking for some more documents & clarification. 

They are asking me to send them revised references for 2 of my work experience. I could not get reference on company letter head, so i asked my then Managers to put signature on a normal A4 paper. and these were the remarks made:

•	Revised references from Empl1 & Empl2 as the documentation provided is not on company letterhead nor in official statutory declaration format. Plain paper references/declarations are not accepted for assessment purposes. 


What is 'official statutory declaration format' - i have not found any information around this on any website.
Could someone please send me a format of the same, it will be gr8 help.

Thanks


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Sonu,

Statutory declaration should be done on Revenue department Papers. We call them as Stamp Papers in India, I do not know what these are called in UK though.

once you get these papers, get the content from existing A-4 papers on to Stamp papers, get them certified from Lawyer and send them to ACS.

atleast one stamp paper should be used from one employment.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply. Ok, so i will NOT geet detailed tasks i used to handle during my from HR for sure, so i have to be dependent on my Supervisor.
And that will definitely not be a letter head and i am left out with statutary declaration.

You said i need to get this done on a Stamp paper, sort of thing. Could someone please help and suggest what i should be doing in this case as i am located in UK?
There much be something equivalent to stamp paper in UK?

Or please suggest some other way of getting this sorted. 
Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

sonu008 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. Ok, so i will NOT geet detailed tasks i used to handle during my from HR for sure, so i have to be dependent on my Supervisor.
> And that will definitely not be a letter head and i am left out with statutary declaration.
> 
> You said i need to get this done on a Stamp paper, sort of thing. Could someone please help and suggest what i should be doing in this case as i am located in UK?
> ...


All Please help.....

Can someone provide me with the format for Statutory declration i can use for work experience. I will ask my manager to sign it for me.
I have seen the format on the forum but not sure which topic

Please Help.........


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,
I'm posting the format given by
Sai2Aus;3385057 on one of the forums. 
Thanks to him and hope this helps.


To Whom It May Concern

I, xxx , working as xxx,company

Office address & contact details

Office Contact no. :
Mobile no. :
Official Email ID :

do solemnly make the following declaration :

Mr xxx was appointed as a xxx in xxx on xx/xx/xxx.

Mr.xxx is currently working as xxx with xx on a Full time basis. His working hours per week is 40.

Roles & Responsibilities :

-
-
-
-
-

Technical Skills include:

Operating systems:
Industry Experience:
Programming Languages:
Technologies:
Tools:

Certifications:
-
-

Position held:

-
-
-

Please note that a statutory declaration is submitted to Australian Computer Society as HR department of the company cannot issue a detailed experience/reference letter as per information security policies. Hence the only way to help Mr. Xxxxxx with his skill assessment is by way of this statutory declaration.

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

Signature of person making the declaration

Before me(Notary Public)

Manager Name:
Designation:
Company:

Declared Location :
Date : [/QUOTE]


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

dex_shar said:


> Hi,
> I'm posting the format given by
> Sai2Aus;3385057 on one of the forums.
> Thanks to him and hope this helps.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Thanks a lot dex_shar...U r a life saver...
Many Thanks


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

No probs. .. I'm too starting the process on my own for ACS so kept this when I found it.


----------



## hassansheikh18 (Apr 11, 2014)

I've got my ACS assessment with experience counted after Oct 2008 and last job I added ends on Sep 2013

so its like 4 years and 11 months (total 6.9 Yrs - 2 Yrs (minus by ACS) = 4.9Yrs )  , yes few days less than 5 years ... Are there any chances I get points for 5 years from DIAC ? if I can't then my score will be 55 and no use.
OR
Should I enable review for my ACS and add current employment as well (I didn't add it before as I thought 7 yrs was enough  ) ? or wait for July, may be this ACS's deduction-of-years thing get relaxed or go for application hoping DIAC will not make a big issue out of it?

Does DIAC strictly follow the skilled employment time mentioned by ACS i.e. after suitability met (deduction of 2/4 years) or just follow and verify the experience time added by you?? as you don't claim points for your ACS approved experience in EOI. I put all my experiences and it counted as "60 points and can apply"

Also if my EOI (ACS+IELTS included) get approved will it an assurance that they have already assessed my points based on my experience and ACS results ? and now I have to just provide them contracts, pay slips etc to case officer in main app and he/she will not raise "time shortage of experience" issue later on?


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Long time no see, neither any post; reason: I was too busy to prepare for my IELTS. Finally after 3 attempts and a reval, I got my 3rd attempt result today from BC: R,L-8.5, W-7.5 n S-7. I was the happiest person on planet until I sat down to file my EOI.
Hoping to claim 65 points (30(age)+15(degree)+10(ielts)+5(experience)+5(spou se skill assessment)), I was filing my EOI until it asked for IELTS 6 band each for my spouse as well, which I was not aware at all. :'(.

Now I have filed my EOI with 60 points (subclass 189) and will fill IELTS for my spouse on 17th may, seats are available only through IDP. my questions to all experienced members:

1. With 60 points as the cutoff has come to 60 and last round cleared backlog of almost 1.5 months, what is the probability of me getting an invite.
2. Should I go ahead and book IELTS on 17th May for my spouse for additional 5 points?
3. I dont want to go for 190 as no time is left. Do you think by any chance that there is no probability of 2613 occupation in next cycle starting from July?

Thanks to all those who have helped me in tips for IELTS and all your positive words. I appreciate a quick response so that I can go ahead and book the slot as per your responses.

Regards


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot dex_shar...U r a life saver...
Many Thanks[/QUOTE]


All please reply back to me...

I am based in UK and now have all documentation ready for ACS upload, just one quick question.

My managers have done Statutory Declaration for the tasks i was responsible for during my employment. This Statutory Declaration is in the format valid in the UK and signed by my Manager in Solicitor's office, signed and stamped by Solicitor himself.

These are my questions:
1. Do i have to get Statutory Declration Notarised as well in UK? 
2. The document is on A4 paper in UK Statutory Declaration legal language, but it is in Black n White. Before uploading the document to ACS website, do i have to get that Certified by Solicitor 'True and certify copy' ?

Many Thanks for your help... 

Please please someone reply back....


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

sonu008 said:


> Thanks a lot dex_shar...U r a life saver...
> Many Thanks


All please reply back to me...

I am based in UK and now have all documentation ready for ACS upload, just one quick question.

My managers have done Statutory Declaration for the tasks i was responsible for during my employment. This Statutory Declaration is in the format valid in the UK and signed by my Manager in Solicitor's office, signed and stamped by Solicitor himself.

These are my questions:
1. Do i have to get Statutory Declration Notarised as well in UK?
2. The document is on A4 paper in UK Statutory Declaration legal language, but it is in Black n White. Before uploading the document to ACS website, do i have to get that Certified by Solicitor 'True and certify copy' ?

Many Thanks for your help...

Please please someone reply back....[/QUOTE]

Hi Sonu,

1. yes, because this has been asked.
2. no, because true and certify copy is used for documents for which you opt photostats. not for devlerations.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time no see, neither any post; reason: I was too busy to prepare for my IELTS. Finally after 3 attempts and a reval, I got my 3rd attempt result today from BC: R,L-8.5, W-7.5 n S-7. I was the happiest person on planet until I sat down to file my EOI.
> Hoping to claim 65 points (30(age)+15(degree)+10(ielts)+5(experience)+5(spou se skill assessment)), I was filing my EOI until it asked for IELTS 6 band each for my spouse as well, which I was not aware at all. :'(.
> ...


Hi Ashish,

Congrats for the positive IELTS and good luck for the EOI. I have a question, going through your post you mentioned the point table as 30(age)+15(degree)+10(ielts)+5(experience)+5 (spouse), dont you also get 10 points if the occupation that you are assessed for is listed in the SOL?

Regards,
regmiboyer


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Congrats for the positive IELTS and good luck for the EOI. I have a question, going through your post you mentioned the point table as 30(age)+15(degree)+10(ielts)+5(experience)+5 (spouse), dont you also get 10 points if the occupation that you are assessed for is listed in the SOL?
> 
> ...


no my friend that is not correct. If your occupation is listed in csol then u need to take state sponsorship. That will fetch you 5 points. It does not matter if your occupation is lisyed undrt sol in any way.

Regards
Ashisb


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> no my friend that is not correct. If your occupation is listed in csol then u need to take state sponsorship. That will fetch you 5 points. It does not matter if your occupation is lisyed undrt sol in any way.
> 
> Regards
> Ashisb





Hi Aashih / Folks,

Please help me calculate my points on the basis of info below.

-- Age 29.
-- Education: Bachelors of Engineering in Electronics and Communication.
-- Vendor certification: MCSE (Server Infrastructure) and MCITP (Server Infrastructure) all active.
-- Experience 
-- Company ABC >> 33 months.
-- Company xyz >> 15 months.
-- Company mno (Current employer) >> 29 months.
-- All the job profile is same as 263111 Network and system engineer and same has been declared in brief in the declaration letter.
-- IELTS, not yet appeared. Date booked for June 21st.

Regards,
regmiboyer


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Aashih / Folks,
> 
> Please help me calculate my points on the basis of info below.
> 
> ...


Answer is in bold letter


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> All please reply back to me...
> 
> I am based in UK and now have all documentation ready for ACS upload, just one quick question.
> 
> ...


Hi Sonu,

1. yes, because this has been asked.
2. no, because true and certify copy is used for documents for which you opt photostats. not for devlerations.

Regards
Ashish[/QUOTE]


Thanks Ashish,
In a desparate measure i dropped an email to ACS to check with them and now have received a response:
Statutory Declaration in UK is made in front of a Solicitor after taking an oath (on religious thing or something) and is considered as a legal document. So this doesnot need to be Notarised. 

************************
Hi
Thanks you for your response.
Statutory Declration do not need to be notarised. As these are a legal document they just need to be declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witnessed.
Regards

[email protected]
*****************************


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

bdtomas said:


> Answer is in bold letter



Hi Bdtomas,

Thanks for the reply, I believe ACS will deduct 4 years of my experience as the highest qualification is B.E Elx and Comm. Now I stand at 45 points(Age:30 + Education:15), If I score 7 in each band, 10 more points will be added in my bucket.

In this case the total comes to be 55 but i believe 60 is the cut off. Please help me understand how to get that additional 5 points to qualify for EOI.


Thanks,
Regmiboyer.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Bdtomas,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I believe ACS will deduct 4 years of my experience as the highest qualification is B.E Elx and Comm. Now I stand at 45 points(Age:30 + Education:15), If I score 7 in each band, 10 more points will be added in my bucket.
> 
> ...


If you get 7 in each in Ielts. You can go for Vic SS , where you can get additional 5 points for state sponsorship. All the best.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Bdtomas,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I believe ACS will deduct 4 years of my experience as the highest qualification is B.E Elx and Comm. Now I stand at 45 points(Age:30 + Education:15), If I score 7 in each band, 10 more points will be added in my bucket.
> 
> ...


Hi Regmiboyer,

You are right. ACS will deduct your 4 years of experience. that will leave no point for experience. to score 5 points you can do following.
1. wait for 7 more months so that you can claim 5 points for exprrience.
2. take state sponsorship as already suggested by one of our fello member.
3. get your spouse skill assessed and your spouse has to score 6 each in ielts. (provided you have a spouse). 
4. SCORE 8 each in ielts to get 10 more points. you get 20 points in total.
5. if you are proficient in any othrr language, give naati test. but that might be a lengthy and costly process.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Regmiboyer,
> 
> You are right. ACS will deduct your 4 years of experience. that will leave no point for experience. to score 5 points you can do following.
> 1. wait for 7 more months so that you can claim 5 points for exprrience.
> ...


Hi Ashish,

Thanks for taking time and explaining in detail. I still have a query. You mentioned 5 points if my wife score 6 in each band of IELTS but for that her occupation should be under the SOL and assessed which takes at least 3 more months, correct? 

She is a Post graduate in Economics but with no work experience, I believe that wont work. So the best option for me would be to look for SS under 190.

Regards,
regmiboyer


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Thanks for taking time and explaining in detail. I still have a query. You mentioned 5 points if my wife score 6 in each band of IELTS but for that her occupation should be under the SOL and assessed which takes at least 3 more months, correct?
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. Yes, or you can prepare ielts thoroughly but that would be vry difficult. 

Regards


----------



## rickvinod07 (May 28, 2014)

I have got my ACS results only last week. Registered and started to prepare for IELTS exam. My assessment was acknowledged to be skilled after January 2014. They have scrapped 4 years of my experience leaving me with no points for experience. lets say that i get 7 in each for IELTS and i have 55 points totally.
I am skilled under software Engineer(261313) category. 

Will i be able to claim rest 5 points by means of state sponsership as many state ask minimum 3 years of experience. Should this experience be taken into account that is left after ACS scrap or my full one.


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rickvinod07 said:


> I have got my ACS results only last week. Registered and started to prepare for IELTS exam. My assessment was acknowledged to be skilled after January 2014. They have scrapped 4 years of my experience leaving me with no points for experience. lets say that i get 7 in each for IELTS and i have 55 points totally.
> I am skilled under software Engineer(261313) category.
> 
> Will i be able to claim rest 5 points by means of state sponsership as many state ask minimum 3 years of experience. Should this experience be taken into account that is left after ACS scrap or my full one.


Hi Rick,

We both are in the same boat. However my ACS assessment is not yet completed. I believe will be done in couple of weeks. I am speculating 55 points including IELTS and then 5 more points from SS. Please keep updated and I will do the same.

Cheers.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Apply for state sponsorship and see. Isn't it free?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

rickvinod07 said:


> I have got my ACS results only last week. Registered and started to prepare for IELTS exam. My assessment was acknowledged to be skilled after January 2014. They have scrapped 4 years of my experience leaving me with no points for experience. lets say that i get 7 in each for IELTS and i have 55 points totally.
> I am skilled under software Engineer(261313) category.
> 
> Will i be able to claim rest 5 points by means of state sponsership as many state ask minimum 3 years of experience. Should this experience be taken into account that is left after ACS scrap or my full one.


Don't worry. States will consider your overall experience, not which ACS considered.


----------



## hassansheikh18 (Apr 11, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Don't worry. States will consider your overall experience, not which ACS considered.


How can you say that? I have seen people reporting objections by COs on claiming points for experience more than ACS assessed.

I have confirmed that from ACS as well and here what they replied

"_All of your experience has been assessed as relevant, and 2 years of this has been taken to reach ‘skilled’ level. This means that all experience after the skilled date (10/08) is eligible for points with DIBP._"


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

hassansheikh18 said:


> How can you say that? I have seen people reporting objections by COs on claiming points for experience more than ACS assessed.
> 
> I have confirmed that from ACS as well and here what they replied
> 
> "_All of your experience has been assessed as relevant, and 2 years of this has been taken to reach ‘skilled’ level. This means that all experience after the skilled date (10/08) is eligible for points with DIBP._"


Dude.. I am not saying to claim points for your deducted years. For State Sponsorship, states will consider your overall experience for their nomination, including the years which are deducted by ACS. But, you should not claim points in your EOI and select those deducted years as irrelevant. Hope you understand what I am saying.


----------



## hassansheikh18 (Apr 11, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Dude.. I am not saying to claim points for your deducted years. For State Sponsorship, states will consider your overall experience for their nomination, including the years which are deducted by ACS. But, you should not claim points in your EOI and select those deducted years as irrelevant. Hope you understand what I am saying.


Sorry for any misunderstanding. You are saying that if I have 5 years of experience and ACS deducted my 2 years now I'm claiming 3 years experience in EOI and If I'm going for a state sponsorship in which if they required 5 years of experience I can still apply for SS or in short States don't look into ACS result. correct ?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

hassansheikh18 said:


> Sorry for any misunderstanding. You are saying that if I have 5 years of experience and ACS deducted my 2 years now I'm claiming 3 years experience in EOI and If I'm going for a state sponsorship in which if they required 5 years of experience I can still apply for SS or in short States don't look into ACS result. correct ?


They will look into your ACS whether you are have +ve assessment or not. As far as eligibility is concerned you are eligible to apply for SS. Regarding points calculation : it's completely DIBP's concern, not States/ACS's.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> They will look into your ACS whether you are have +ve assessment or not. As far as eligibility is concerned you are eligible to apply for SS. Regarding points calculation : it's completely DIBP's concern, not States/ACS's.


I do agree with you


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

I received a +ve assessment from ACS about 3weeks back for 263111 code. I have a total of 8.5 yrs of experience. 
However they have deducted 4yrs of work experience. 
And Plus ACS didnt considered my lastest 2 yrs of work experience of my current company for which i had given a statutory declaration. 
So Now i am left with only 2.5 yrs of skilled work experience. So no points for work experience.

Therefore, i am thinking of sending for review by providing more documentations for my current company.
Actually an agent is handling my case who told me that i must subit referee's reliving letter or salary slips instead of mine. 
So ACS didnt count my current company stating insufficient documents and now i am being told by my agent to provide my salary slips and send for review by paying review fees.
It so frustrating that despite paying the agents they dont do their work properly.

if anyone has any suggestions, pls let me know.


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> I received a +ve assessment from ACS about 3weeks back for 263111 code. I have a total of 8.5 yrs of experience.
> However they have deducted 4yrs of work experience.
> And Plus ACS didnt considered my lastest 2 yrs of work experience of my current company for which i had given a statutory declaration.
> So Now i am left with only 2.5 yrs of skilled work experience. So no points for work experience.
> ...



Bro, I too applied for ACS from an agent. He asked me to either get the declaration on the company stamp paper or to attached the referees Visiting card/ Comapny Id card along with the statutory declaration. which agent did you apply frm? Mine is A*h***v.

Cheers.


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

:tongue::tongue:


regmiboyer said:


> Bro, I too applied for ACS from an agent. He asked me to either get the declaration on the company stamp paper or to attached the referees Visiting card/ Comapny Id card along with the statutory declaration. which agent did you apply frm? Mine is A*h***v.
> 
> Cheers.


Apparently, providing employment proof for referee is not sufficient, ACS needs our salary slips / company letter stating our employment. 
My agent is Dreamvi*sas from pune. 

I am totally dissatisfied with the agent. we pay them expecting them to do all the ground work but thats not happening. My agent is not even aware of the change in the rule whereby ACS is deducting 2/4 yrs of work exp to meet the skilled level which i found out from this forum. 

Btw, I see you are frm Nepal. I too have a nepali original but settled in india.
And well....i am a lady :tongue:
My hubby's a regmi too :bounce:


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> :tongue::tongue:
> 
> Apparently, providing employment proof for referee is not sufficient, ACS needs our salary slips / company letter stating our employment.
> My agent is Dreamvi*sas from pune.
> ...


Hey, yes I am from Nepal but I work and stay in Bangalore. Good to know that you are married to Regmi.

Coming to your point, yes I have provided my last 3 mnt salary slip + offer letter+ appraisal letter+ Last 6 mnts bank statemnt+ Form16 of last 3 years + Id card of my referee + His visiting card + my visiting card.

My agent did not file the case without all this details.


Regards.


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Hey, yes I am from Nepal but I work and stay in Bangalore. Good to know that you are married to Regmi.
> 
> Coming to your point, yes I have provided my last 3 mnt salary slip + offer letter+ appraisal letter+ Last 6 mnts bank statemnt+ Form16 of last 3 years + Id card of my referee + His visiting card + my visiting card.
> 
> ...


Now thats a job well done...you wont encounter the problem i have now


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> Now thats a job well done...you wont encounter the problem i have now


I also have applied for 263111. Fingers crossed. BTW which city are you from ?


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> I also have applied for 263111. Fingers crossed. BTW which city are you from ?


I am in pune. Incidently, I too hv my ielts scheduled for 21st june with idp


----------



## raunak_14 (May 21, 2014)

*Query regarding skills Assessment ACS*

Hi Expats,

I got invitation for 189 visa and I am in the process of uploading the documents. I have applied as ICT Business Analyst.
While uploading docs one of the section mentions that
"some assessing authorities issue a provisional or subclass 485 skills assessment for recent graduates of Australian educational institutions applying for a subclass 485 visa, make sure your skill assessment is suitable for the visa you are applying"

I applied for the skills assessment through ACS and the outcome was like 
"Your ict skills has been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT BUSINESS Analyst) of the ANZSCO code"

I just want to confirm with all the experts here if this outcome is suitable to apply 189 visa ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> I am in pune. Incidently, I too hv my ielts scheduled for 21st june with idp


Good luck for your IELTS. I hope this is the right time to apply as if we want to apply for state sponsorship, they reset all the caps and start all over again. For eg: NSW stopped inviting people after Dec due to insufficient intake quota. And its being mentioned in NSW immigration site that new caps and invites will be granted after July 2014.

Fingers crossed, too many mile stones to cover. Pray ....


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

rj16 said:


> I received a +ve assessment from ACS about 3weeks back for 263111 code. I have a total of 8.5 yrs of experience.
> However they have deducted 4yrs of work experience.
> And Plus ACS didnt considered my lastest 2 yrs of work experience of my current company for which i had given a statutory declaration.
> So Now i am left with only 2.5 yrs of skilled work experience. So no points for work experience.
> ...



I cannot comment on how to rectify the damage. But I will definitely recommend complaining about the agent. Australian authorities are very strict in taking action against the agents, specially if agents are MARA certified.

Regards


----------



## adye (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

I want to assess my freelance work experience as a software developer from ACS.

According to ACS guide lines given below, I have to provide Statutory declaration and work statement from my clients. 

*11. SELF EMPLOYED APPLICANTS*

Self-employed or Freelance applicants can submit a formal Statutory Declaration containing:

 commencement and completion dates of your self-employment
 the occupation of employment and the capacity in which self-employed
 nature and content of the work you performed
 number of staff employed and their occupations.c

Please include the following documentation:

 business registration certificates covering each period of self-employment
 a statement on a letterhead from your accountant or legal representative certifying the name and nature of your business
 Statements from your clients with details of the work performed and dates.

I can arrange the statutory declaration but work statements from my clients are difficult because I have to contact them again. Moreover, I have all agreements, time sheets and pay slips.

Any one of you guys have such freelance experience assessment recently from ACS?

Please, would you like to share with me this workout. I want to take an Idea how to this process.

Thanks


----------



## maryma (May 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I would appreciate if anyone replied my question here! My husband is a PhD student in computer science. (also his BSc and Msc). plus the full time work experience after bachelor degree. Is it possible for him to be assessed positively by his Bsc and all his experiences be accepted by ACS? Totally, is it possible to claim a lower qualification than your current degree for assessment? I am wondering if ACS accept his work experience during Msc and Phd or not!
Thanks...


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

regmiboyer said:


> Good luck for your IELTS. I hope this is the right time to apply as if we want to apply for state sponsorship, they reset all the caps and start all over again. For eg: NSW stopped inviting people after Dec due to insufficient intake quota. And its being mentioned in NSW immigration site that new caps and invites will be granted after July 2014.
> 
> Fingers crossed, too many mile stones to cover. Pray ....


Hi Rj,

I got my ACS +ve assessment on June 5th. To my surprise they deducted only 2 years from my total experience. I had a few Microsoft certification and it was assessed as AQF diploma. I am finally claiming 50 points including 5 (unexpected) points from work.

Cheers


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> I am in pune. Incidently, I too hv my ielts scheduled for 21st june with idp


Hi Rj,

I got my ACS +ve assessment on June 5th. To my surprise they deducted only 2 years from my total experience. I had a few Microsoft certification and it was assessed as AQF diploma. I am finally claiming 50 points including 5 (unexpected) points from work.

Cheers


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I had received my ACS Skill assessment Letter (attached) on 5th Aug 2013 and consequently I submitted my EOI application on 6th Aug 2013.

During the Skill select assessment, I provided the below educational qualifications details along with my 9+ years Professional Experience details

a) Master of Science (M.S.C) in Information & Technology completed in 2010
b) Bachelor Of Technology in Mechanical & Automation Engineering completed in 2004

In my Skill Assessment Result Letter, it was mentioned that:-

Your MASTER OF SCIENCE from <XXX> completed March 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master Degree with major in Computing.

The following Employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates: 11/10 – 05/13 (2 years 6 months)… Marked as “Yes” Relevant in EOI
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>	

Dates: 04/09 – 11/10 (1 years 7 months)…Marked as “Yes” Relevant in EOI
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>

Dates: 02/08 – 04/09 (1 years 2 months… Marked as “No” Relevant in EOI
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>

Etc...(Further Professional Experiences)

Hence during my EOI submission, I mentioned the 1st two work experiences only as “Yes” to Relevant and all prior work experiences before that as “No” and claimed 60 Points in EOI application (Please see attached the EOI Points Breakdown).

FYI, my 2nd work experience of Employment dates were 04/09 – 11/10 and March 2010 was coming in between. Hence, I had no choice but to mention this work experience as “Yes to Relevant”

On 27th April 2014,I received the correspondence that my EOI Points have been updated to 65 Points and on 26th May 2014, I have received the Invitation to apply for Australian Visa.

But, now I am not sure what should I do here:-

1)	Should I go ahead and apply for Australian Visa with updated 65 points but I only have existing work experience document which I used to claim 60 points
2)	I should wait for this EOI to be expired in 60 days time and after that break this 2nd work experience entry in skill select in to two entries :-

Apr 09 till Mar 10 with Experience Relevant as No
Mar 10 till Nov’10 with Experience Relevant as Yes

I will again get 60 points claim by doing this but the problem is EOI date will become fresh and my invitation chances will start from that date so basically I will have to wait for around 1 year or so in this option

Can anyone please advice what should I do here?

Thanks


----------



## maryma (May 12, 2014)

maryma said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would appreciate if anyone replied my question here! My husband is a PhD student in computer science. (also his BSc and Msc). plus the full time work experience after bachelor degree. Is it possible for him to be assessed positively by his Bsc and all his experiences be accepted by ACS? Totally, is it possible to claim a lower qualification than your current degree for assessment? I am wondering if ACS accept his work experience during Msc and Phd or not!
> Thanks...


no replies???


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Work done during studies will not be counted.


----------



## maryma (May 12, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> Work done during studies will not be counted.


yeah...but the work was 30 hours per week and after the BSc in computer Science! (simultaneously with MSc and PhD!) .so it would be ridiculous if it would not be considered! ACS tells that it will consider the earliest time as met date! and minimum qualification for the occupation is bachelor! Oh... I am bewildered!


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I repeat. It will not be counted.

It does not sound that ridiculous to me. It is the same for other governments who use a points based system.


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Can anyone,please reply to my query ??


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Can anyone,please reply to my query ??


I think you will get the correct guideline regarding this questions in the thread named "EOI Submitted club"....


----------



## maryma (May 12, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> I repeat. It will not be counted.
> 
> It does not sound that ridiculous to me. It is the same for other governments who use a points based system.


I am definitely sure that you havent got what I mean! yes yes yes...working experience during the study wont be counted. but in what level??? I have had a bachelor (highly related) then went for MSc and PhD...during these two I have worked 30 hours per week. It means I have (up to now) 6 years experience after bachelor. So, to me, it is logical that 2 years after Bsc will be considered as my met date....not 6 years entirely be ignored!
Obviously it is ridiculous if they set my PhD as the minimum amount of needed qualification!!! (as a developer programmer)


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi maryma, 

we had a couple of applicants with multiple qualifications. They started out "lateral entrants" in ICT, got a couple of vendor qualifications over the years and then (sometimes) decided to get a bachelor and/or master degree part-time. They face the same issue: Are work experience periods parallel to university counted or not? 

The answer is that ACS definitely considers work experience during study _AFTER you have reached the required education level_ (= graduated from bachelor degree or substitute work experience). Subsequent qualifications are only cherries on top . Take a look at the Summary of Criteria. So, somebody with a diploma + 5 years of relevant work experience would be deemed skilled. If s/he decides to get a part-time bachelor (or higher) afterwards that does not affect the "skilled date" at all but s/he can claim additional points for the higher education. 

In your case, the "best-case" outcome is indeed that you will be _deemed "skilled" two years after you graduated from your bachelor_. It could be four years if your bachelor degree is not considered closely related to your study. Note that the criteria from ACS and DIBP are slightly different. ACS also considers unpaid/volunteer/scholarship work on a case-to-case basis. DIBP wants to see evidence of a *salary*. Since at least two years of work experience will be deducted, that may actually work in your favour. 

Check for all your work experience that: 
 It was after your bachelor degree. 
 You worked at least 20hrs/week. 
 If you want to claim points for it: You need proof of your salary (payslips, tax return documents or bank statements). 

By the way, all my work experience during my PhD was accepted by DIBP for point claims .


----------



## maryma (May 12, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi maryma,
> 
> we had a couple of applicants with multiple qualifications. They started out "lateral entrants" in ICT, got a couple of vendor qualifications over the years and then (sometimes) decided to get a bachelor and/or master degree part-time. They face the same issue: Are work experience periods parallel to university counted or not?
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

yeah it seems more reasonable to me. Thank you so much for sharing. now I am more confident! because we have a lot of issues to deal with in this process.
You know the immigration process is very tough especially for Iranian! (shame on our government!)
Good luck.


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Rj,
> 
> I got my ACS +ve assessment on June 5th. To my surprise they deducted only 2 years from my total experience. I had a few Microsoft certification and it was assessed as AQF diploma. I am finally claiming 50 points including 5 (unexpected) points from work.
> 
> Cheers


hey,

Thats a wonderful news..Congrats!
Unexpected 5 points must be delighting arty:

All the best for the IELTs..you are al set to go..
I have given for reaccessment with ACS. Lets see what I get this time


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> hey,
> 
> Thats a wonderful news..Congrats!
> Unexpected 5 points must be delighting arty:
> ...


Wish you Luck, I have my IELTS speaking scheduled for tomorrow. Hope things go well.


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Wish you Luck, I have my IELTS speaking scheduled for tomorrow. Hope things go well.


All the best!

Who you registered with for IELTS? IDP or british council?


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> all the best!
> 
> Who you registered with for ielts? Idp or british council?


idp.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

regmiboyer said:


> idp.


Good luck. Please share questions and tips on ielts. Thanks,


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Good luck. Please share questions and tips on ielts. Thanks,


Thanks Bro.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

regmiboyer said:


> Thanks Bro.


check this 

The IELTS Network • View topic - 16 th June Speaking Topic. (india , Vadodara)


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> check this
> 
> The IELTS Network • View topic - 16 th June Speaking Topic. (india , Vadodara)


Thanks bro...this is helpful...


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> idp.


hey,

Howz your IELTS results?


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> hey,
> 
> Howz your IELTS results?


Sorry, Haven't received yet. I am expecting it in a day or two. how about you?


----------



## sreejithkhan2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes you cant


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Sorry, Haven't received yet. I am expecting it in a day or two. how about you?


I got my results today. 
I am eligible to get 10points for IELTS now


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> I got my results today.
> I am eligible to get 10points for IELTS now


Did you receive an email? I am checking my inbox all day and also logging on the IDP IELTS page. No news yet.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

*Check email for the IELTS communicatipn*



regmiboyer said:


> Did you receive an email? I am checking my inbox all day and also logging on the IDP IELTS page. No news yet.


Check your email to see if there's an email correspondence saying your results are dealyed. I got a mail this morning saying my results will be out by 11th of July.


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Sorry, Haven't received yet. I am expecting it in a day or two. how about you?





regmiboyer said:


> Did you receive an email? I am checking my inbox all day and also logging on the IDP IELTS page. No news yet.


I got a msg from IDP early this morning with the results.
I checked the idp site login, the results are displayed on their site too. 

Generally, results are out on the 13th day from your test date.


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi ALL,

Today i got my ACS result applied on 13th June.Below are the results.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after June 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/03 - 03/04 (0yrs 11mths)
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/04 - 05/05 (1yrs 1mths)
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 5mths)
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/06 - 07/10 (3yrs 8mths)
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 10mths)
Country: INDIA

If add all my assessed experience after June 2006.It comes 7 Yrs and 10 Months. 

So can i claim 15 Points(8yrs) after 2 months from if i continue with the same company which i working now?

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Today i got my ACS result applied on 13th June.Below are the results.
> 
> ...


Is this the same question on ACS processing thread too rite.. Please dont ask same question at same time in multiple thread. hope you dont mind for this and understand.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1525.html

Cheers


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Check your email to see if there's an email correspondence saying your results are dealyed. I got a mail this morning saying my results will be out by 11th of July.


I am checking my email every 10 mins. No communication yet, Checked the junk folder as well. Nothing communicated. You gave it from BC or IDP?


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> I am checking my email every 10 mins. No communication yet, Checked the junk folder as well. Nothing communicated. You gave it from BC or IDP?


hello Mr. Regmi,

Did you get your IELTS results?
howz ur prep going? 

I am checking for state sponsorship.


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> hello Mr. Regmi,
> 
> Did you get your IELTS results?
> howz ur prep going?
> ...




Sorry Rj,

I missed by a long margin. Dint score well in writing, just 5.5. Re-registered for Aug16th. Lets hope for the best.


One more thing. NSW has opened the nomination for skilled professional under 190 and this time they are good with 6 in each band of IELTS. Please refer their website for more details. Also help me with some material that you used for IELTS writing.

Cheers,


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Sorry Rj,
> 
> I missed by a long margin. Dint score well in writing, just 5.5. Re-registered for Aug16th. Lets hope for the best.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear abt the ielts results...but don't be disappointed.. all the best for the nxt one 

The following links have some good essays .. 

IELTS Writing – IELTS Essays Writing Samples for 9 Bands

IELTS Essays – Band 7 | IELTS-Blog - Part 6

Free online IELTS preparation with Dominic -DC IELTS


are u also looking for state sponsporship? 
which state you going for? I am thinking abt victoria.


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> Sorry to hear abt the ielts results...but don't be disappointed.. all the best for the nxt one
> 
> The following links have some good essays ..
> 
> ...




Thanks for the links Rj,

I haven't decided yet. Just trying to focus on IELTS. 7 in each band of IELTS will help me secure 60 points and I can then look for either 189 or 190. But if its 190 I would like to choose NSW, as many of my close relation and friends are out there.

When are you filing EOI? I hope all the caps are now reset.

Cheers,


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> Thanks for the links Rj,
> 
> I haven't decided yet. Just trying to focus on IELTS. 7 in each band of IELTS will help me secure 60 points and I can then look for either 189 or 190. But if its 190 I would like to choose NSW, as many of my close relation and friends are out there.
> 
> ...


Today, I have received the reassessment from ACS. 
After submitting new docs, they have considered my work experience for the companies they didn't account for earlier.
So now i can claim points for work experience  but at an extra cost of $395 

With this development, I dont really need state sponsporship as I am meeting the required points now. 
but yet to decide how to proceed further. I may simply enter EOI for 189. 

let me know if you need help with ielts.


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

rj16 said:


> Today, I have received the reassessment from ACS.
> After submitting new docs, they have considered my work experience for the companies they didn't account for earlier.
> So now i can claim points for work experience  but at an extra cost of $395
> 
> ...



That's a good news, Great to secure that 5 points for work.

Yes, I too believe that if you have 60 points then going for 189 makes more sense. 
It takes little more time compared to 190 but who cares unless a grant is confirmed.

Cheers.


----------



## pdhadhal (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Everyone 

I have received my ACS letter . I am really Shocked to see they reduced 4 Years from my experience . I have Given BCA + MBA (IT) Part Time as qualification . 

I am not sure what to do next please suggest . 

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and 
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Gujarat University completed May 2007 has been 
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 11/07 - 08/13 (5yrs 9mths) 
Position: Technical Consultant 
Employer: xxxxxxx 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 08/13 - 07/14 (0yrs 11mths) 
Position: Network and Systems Consultant 
Employer: xxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA 

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake 
further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience. 

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision "


With my case 

Age 30 points 
Bachelor 15 Points 
IELTS 10 points ( if i can score 7 in each module ) 
Exp 0 Points [ Since ACS reduces 4 years out of 6.8 years ]
5 Points [once i complete total 7 years in Nov 14 ]

I have information about points from website 

https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx 

Outside Australia In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years) 5 points 

Now i just want to know expert advise on how do i show 5 point 

1) if i will remain employ with same company till i complete 3 to five years criteria ? 
2) Do i need to reappear for ACS assessment once i come complete 7 years ( 3-5 years exp ) ?


experts please help !!!


----------



## chamiash (Jul 23, 2014)

what is this new rule by the way . any clue how it is workin gout? is it aboyt deductig the exp?


----------



## chamiash (Jul 23, 2014)

ACS has clearly said in their verison3.1 2014 , that even the degree is in major IT, they will deduct 2 years from equel qualification before or after the degree. Skil employement met date is clearly defined.


----------



## chamiash (Jul 23, 2014)

what is this new rule? anyway they deduct 2 yrs if it is major as experience for qualification and then only the skillemployment met date is considered.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

pdhadhal said:


> Now i just want to know expert advise on how do i show 5 point
> 
> 1) if i will remain employ with same company till i complete 3 to five years criteria ?
> 2) Do i need to reappear for ACS assessment once i come complete 7 years ( 3-5 years exp ) ?
> ...


To get 5 points, you need to count your experience from 1st Dec 2011 to complete 3 years. Once done, then you can apply WITHOUT ACS reassessment (EVEN if you are changing job during these 4-5 months) IF it's in same profession.

You just need to provide updated reference letter, salary slips, etc. along with your existing ACS letter to DIBP when filing the application.

I had same query and here is the reply from Monika (Moderator) on this. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/160856-entering-eoi-employment-details-per-acs-assessment.html#post4819441

Also, I have confirmed this with one of the MARA agent.

Hope it helps.


----------



## pdhadhal (Apr 22, 2014)

I understand 

Can you please clarify when should i can able to fill my EOI ? in Nov 2014 or Dec 2014 ? 
i am confused on *After November 2011 * 


Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Gujarat University completed May 2007 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after * November 2011 * is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
*Dates: 11/07 - 08/13* (5yrs 9mths)
Position: Technical Consultant
Employer: yyyyyy
Country: INDIA
*Dates: 08/13 - 07/14 *(0yrs 11mths)
Position: Network and Systems Consultant
Employer: zzzzz
Country: INDIA


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

pdhadhal said:


> I understand
> 
> Can you please clarify when should i can able to fill my EOI ? in Nov 2014 or Dec 2014 ?
> i am confused on *After November 2011 *
> ...


your 1st year is from Dec 2011 - Nov 2012, 

so 3rd year is completing on Nov 2014

Hence you can apply in Dec 2014

You can fill any time but you won't be able to submit it until you get 60 points (calculated automatically). Hence, until your experience reaches to Dec 2014, system itself won't allow you to submit EOI. It will always be in Draft mode till that time.


----------



## musabjamal (Aug 5, 2014)

HI I have a doubt inACS, Currently I have got experience certificates from my two previous employers on the duration of the service however these letters does not mention the roles and responsibilities I have performed. 
One of my colleagues in one of the company is ready to provide a statuary decleration however in another company nobody is willing to provide the decleratio afraid of HR reprecussions.
Could you please advice what can be the alternate in this regard for ACS assessment.


----------



## chitwanjit (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi,

The discussion here is quite informative. But there is a doubt in view of these new rules. I have total IT experience of 3 years and 5 months from 2007 to 2011, after that I changed my profession to Education sector. My Bachelor is not relevant hence 4 years shall be deducted. Would it mean that I cannot apply for Skill Assessment since I fall short of few months to 4 Years. 

Can you please give your views on this.

Regards,
Chitwanjit


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

musabjamal said:


> HI I have a doubt inACS, Currently I have got experience certificates from my two previous employers on the duration of the service however these letters does not mention the roles and responsibilities I have performed.
> One of my colleagues in one of the company is ready to provide a statuary decleration however in another company nobody is willing to provide the decleratio afraid of HR reprecussions.
> Could you please advice what can be the alternate in this regard for ACS assessment.


Letter has to have roles and responsibilities. Try to get statutory dec. It is a must. No other alternative.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Expats, seeking ur help here,

I have got my ACS assessment today from ANZSCO 263111. It was faster than my expectation. But they have deducted 4 years experience for which I am not gonna get the expected points from Occupation. Though my graduation was from Computer Science and thouhout my career I worked in the similar arena, ACS has deducted 4 years (instead of two) experience.

Now what to do???? Should I go for "Review" or "Appeal" or something else????


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

adnanvb said:


> Expats, seeking ur help here,
> 
> I have got my ACS assessment today from ANZSCO 263111. It was faster than my expectation. But they have deducted 4 years experience for which I am not gonna get the expected points from Occupation. Though my graduation was from Computer Science and thouhout my career I worked in the similar arena, ACS has deducted 4 years (instead of two) experience.
> 
> Now what to do???? Should I go for "Review" or "Appeal" or something else????


At first, compare your graduation courses with the units referred by ACS for your occupation code. At least 65% should match.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> At first, compare your graduation courses with the units referred by ACS for your occupation code. At least 65% should match.


how long it took for assessment?


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

athar.dcsian said:


> At first, compare your graduation courses with the units referred by ACS for your occupation code. At least 65% should match.


Yeah. it does


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> how long it took for assessment?


For me, it took only 5 days.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

may be it depends on the number of points you mentioned in your experience letter.

I have got only 3 points in one of the letter. I am worried after seeing your case.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Today i got my ACS result applied on 13th June.Below are the results.
> 
> ...


Yes u can.


----------



## pdhadhal (Apr 22, 2014)

adnanvb said:


> Expats, seeking ur help here,
> 
> I have got my ACS assessment today from ANZSCO 263111. It was faster than my expectation. But they have deducted 4 years experience for which I am not gonna get the expected points from Occupation. Though my graduation was from Computer Science and thouhout my career I worked in the similar arena, ACS has deducted 4 years (instead of two) experience.
> 
> Now what to do???? Should I go for "Review" or "Appeal" or something else????


You cannot do anything !! these are new rules so Review or Appeal may not work in your favor . wait till you complete point for experience . i am in same boat .


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

adnanvb said:


> For me, it took only 5 days.


Waooooo only 5 days


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

pdhadhal said:


> You cannot do anything !! these are new rules so Review or Appeal may not work in your favor . wait till you complete point for experience . i am in same boat .


Are u sure that this is the new rule?


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

mah said:


> Waooooo only 5 days


Yeah. But they deducted 4 valuable years. This is realy annoying.


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum. I want to claim 5 points for partner skill and I have some queries related to ACS assessment.

1. She did her engineering in Electronics and Communication, where it falls ICT major or minor ?
2. She will complete her 5 years of experience in Oct. in Telecom industry with duties matching to 261311, will they deduct experience or count as full ?
3. What documents I have to submit for ACS assessment ?

Kindly help me on this.

Thanks in advance
3.


----------



## prasad029 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and trying to apply for PR through 262113 - Systems Administrator.
I am a B.Com and MBA (2001) graduate.
I have 13 years of experience and worked with 4 different companies. for the first 3 years, I have worked as Windows Systems Admin and the remaining 9 years have been working as Mainframe Administrator. Do you think RPL will calculate my total 13 years of experience for 262113 and deduct first 6 years and provide me 5 points for remaining 7 years? 

Or they will remove the first 3 years as not applicable and count only 6 years as experience(9-3= 6years) ?

Please suggest as i am at the very border for points:
Experince:5 Points( If everything above is true and getting 5 points for 6 years of experience)
Age:25
IELTS:10 (Just thinking positive and expecting this 10 points)
Education: 15
State Sponser:5 Points

Thank you all in advance
Prasad


----------



## prasad029 (Aug 22, 2014)

prasad029 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and trying to apply for PR through 262113 - Systems Administrator.
> I am a B.Com and MBA (2001) graduate.
> ...


Can any 1 pls help me in understanding this. also, if IBM Mainframe Administration comes user 262113?

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

has anybody received positive ACS assessment lately? I submitted docs on 25th Sept but it is still showing in step4.


----------



## vitorsei (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'd like some help to figure out how many points I can get.

I'm 27 years old.
I got at least band 7 on each of the four components in IELTS.
I've got a Bachelor degree in Computer Science 2006 - 2009 (ICT major) 
I'm a Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer (Does it make any difference in this case? Considering that my degree by itself is assessed as ICT major)

And the tricky part. Work experience:

Period: 07/06 - 12/09 (6 months) (Notice that I was in my final year of graduation)
Position: Internship as a developer ( the work was paid and at suitable professional level. Shift of 30 hours per week)
Company: 1

Period: 02/10 - 06/10 (5 months)
Position: Developer
Company: 2

Period: 06/10 - 07/11 (13 months)
Position: Developer
Company: 3

Period: 08/11 - 10/12 (16 months)
Position: Developer
Company: 4

Period: 11/12 - 03/14 (17 months)
Position: Developer
Company: 5

Please help me out.

Thanks,
Vitor


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

vitorsei said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd like some help to figure out how many points I can get.
> 
> ...


You will get the following points:

Age = 30
IELTS = 10
Bachelor = 15

As far as experience is concerned there will be a line in ACS assessment letter which says something like the following employment after this date is at a skilled level need that date for experience points.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

vitorsei said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd like some help to figure out how many points I can get.
> 
> ...


Since you have 57 months of overseas(assumed) experience ACS will deduct atleast 24 months which will bring your experience to 33 months which will fetch you 0 points for experience. And in my view your first six months of training might not be considered as well since you had not completed your education at that time.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

vitorsei said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> And the tricky part. Work experience:
> 
> ...



You are a serial JUMPER :bump2:
Only issue is you will have to get Work experience/ reference letter from all of these 5 companies


----------



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

*ACS Points calculation for ICT BA (261111)*

Hi All

Please help me with following query - 

I want to apply for ACS soon under ANZSCO code 261111 for ICT Business Analyst.

Here is my case - 

Work Experience - 

5 years of Business Analyst Experience in IT companies.
1.5 years of experience as Technical Support Executive (for this i am not able to get certificates from my company as their ownership has changed).

Education - 

B.Tech in IT (4 years Degree in IT)

Can someone suggest how many points i can earn from ACS? And if its ok to not have 1.5 years of Tech. Support experience?

Thanks in advance.

Regards

Priyanka Sharma


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

priyanka_chd19 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please help me with following query -
> 
> ...



It's better to get experience certificate.
Your 2 years will be deducted out of 5, so you will end up with 3 years and 5 points.
Also, check subjects taught in you B.Tech and ANZCO Job description and study units of ICT BA to understand if your profile will be successfully assessed or not?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

priyanka_chd19 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please help me with following query -
> 
> ...


you can't claim 1.5 years of tech support experience for BA and on top of that you don't have proper documents.

So you are left with 5 years. ACS will deduct 2 years as per their standard process. so you can claim 5 points for 3 years experience.


----------



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> It's better to get experience certificate.
> Your 2 years will be deducted out of 5, so you will end up with 3 years and 5 points.
> Also, check subjects taught in you B.Tech and ANZCO Job description and study units of ICT BA to understand if your profile will be successfully assessed or not?


Thanks for a quick reply 

But as per my knowledge, 2 to 5 years of experience gives 10 points not 5.
Please suggest!!


----------



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks 

Please suggest how 3 years give 5 points as i have read that it gives 10 points instead.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

priyanka_chd19 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Please suggest how 3 years give 5 points as i have read that it gives 10 points instead.



Could you share the link based on which you are quoting this?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

*Outside Australia: *skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation


*In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)

5*

In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
10

In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)
15

*In Australia:* skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation


In skilled employment for at least one but less than three years (of the past 10 years)
5

In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)
10

In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
15


In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)
20

*U get 10 points if the work exp is in Australia. Overseas exp fetches only 5 points for 3 years exp. Analyst23 is correct abt this.*


----------



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi

This is the link i saw it on - 

workpermit dot com points calculator
Check under "Skilled employment overseas*" section but i think its the incorrect info.

BTW, here is my case again - 

Age -30
Total exp. in BA - 5 years
IELTS - 7 band each
Degree - B.tech in IT

If, i calculate it gives me score of 60. Please suggest if its the right score? And if i am eligible to apply for immigration?

Thanks so much in advance.

Regards

Priyanka Sharma


----------



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, i got it. Thanks.

The website i referred to had incorrect info.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

louisam said:


> [ Analyst23 is correct abt this.[/I][/B][/U]



Thanks mate. :second:


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

priyanka_chd19 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is the link i saw it on -
> 
> ...


Age:30
IELTS: 10
Education:15
WE: 5
Total: 60

yup..go ahead...congrats you meet the minimum eligibility score, lane:


----------



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi

I am not able to add link to my reply but i realized that it had wrong info.

BTW, here is my case again - 

Age -30
Total exp. in BA - 5 years
IELTS - 7 band each
Degree - B.tech in IT

If, i calculate it gives me score of 60. Please suggest if its the right score? And if i am eligible to apply for immigration?

Thanks so much in advance.

Regards

Priyanka Sharma


----------



## sunilkms (Dec 9, 2014)

priyanka_chd19 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not able to add link to my reply but i realized that it had wrong info.
> 
> ...


Acs will clear the picture for experience points.... So first get the acs done


----------



## andrea_a_01 (Jan 3, 2015)

*ACS question*

Hi,

I have a question about my working experience and ACS..

So, I have worked in my 1st job for 1.5 years (part-time) while doing Bachelor of Computer Science. Than I worked for another 1 year (part-time) in another company - I was still studying.

Than, in September 2012 I got my Bachelor degree and I continued with my part-time job in the second company. In September 2015 it will be 3 years since I obtained my degree and since I am employed in the company. 

So, can I claim my work experience for 5 points?

If I understood right, they can reduce 2 years of your working experience also before you obtained your Bachelor degree, right?

I really hope I will be able to apply in September.

Thanks to everybody,
A.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Dear Seniors..

I have few questions regarding with ACS skill accessment. 

1) what is considered as Australian Bachelor Degree? I am from Singapore and done my Bachelor Degree with Computer Science major in ICT (Digital System Security) from University of Wollongong in Singapore campus. All my Bachelor certificates are produced as AHEGS (Australian Higher Education Graduation Statement)

2) I have graduated in 2013 Aug (3 years study) and my working experience after degree is still less than 2 years. 
My detail working experiences are as follows:
2012 apr - 2014 apr --> Database Administrator
2014 apr - Current --> Project Engineer specialised in IT Security
With the above background of mine, will the ACS result be positive? I know it is ridiculous to ask like that. I know no one can guarantee for the positive result. But what I want to know is do I have a chance to get positive result before spending AUD 500 otherwise I will wait up until 2015 Aug.

Thanks for your time and advise


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,

I am thinking of applying for ACS assessment with 3 years of experience as a software engineer, to claim 5 points for work experience.

Currently my total for 189 visa adds up to 55 points.
Age: 30
Graduation (B.Tech in CS):15
Ielts (7 in each):10

I was going through the ACS guidelines for applicants and came across this point-


5. SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE
The “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be noted on your ACS result letter and will be determined
by the outcome of the suitability criteria.
All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be
considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is NOT included as “Skilled Employment”
and is NOT eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
The ACS assessment process will seek to find the earliest “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” possible
for each assessment type.
Example 1 – Employment completed AFTER the qualification:
 You complete a relevant Bachelor degree with a major in ICT in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of relevant
work experience from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012.
 2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria and your Skill Level Requirement
Met Date will be Jan 2010.
 All suitable work experience completed AFTER Jan 2010 will be considered “Skilled Employment” and
eligible for the skilled migration points test.
 The 2 years of work experience used to satisfy the suitability criteria is NOT eligible for the skilled
migration points test but is assessed to meet the suitability criteria.


So does this mean that, out of 3 years, only 1 year of my experience will be considered??


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

anyone??


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

mak89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of applying for ACS assessment with 3 years of experience as a software engineer, to claim 5 points for work experience.
> 
> ...


Yes mate you will not be able to claim 5 points.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes mate you will not be able to claim 5 points.


The best thing would be to opt for one of the following:

Partner Points
State Sponsorship
8 in each(IELTS)
NAATI


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

sevnik0202 said:


> The best thing would be to opt for one of the following:
> 
> Partner Points
> State Sponsorship
> ...


Thanks for the help
I have already applied for subclass 190 but haven't received the invite yet:confused2:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sunilkms said:


> Acs will clear the picture for experience points.... So first get the acs done


Hi,

ACS will deduct 2 year work experience and hand over you Total 3 year work experience.Which changes all the calculation. 

You can get 5 points by accessing your husband education and work experience.


----------



## Prax007 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello,
I am a software engineer from India. I had worked for a company earlier and now for a different company. I had submitted my documents for ACS assessment. 
Documents i had submitted:

(1) Releaving letter from previous company
(2) Service Certificate from previous company
(3) Offer letter from my current company
(4) Salary Slips from current Company
(5) Statutory declaration from my current project lead

Today, i have received a mail requesting additional documents. 

For Previous company letter, it says

"Each employment reference must contain: 
1.	Start & Finish Dates of Employment - if currently employed, your "finish" date can be written as the "To Date", but the job reference must have the date when it was written or it will be assessed as not suitable. 
2.	Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation 
3.	Hours worked - Full time or Part time 
4.	Country where Employment was Completed - if you have worked with the same company in different countries, the job reference must have the dates and locations clearly specified. 
5.	Company Letterhead and signed by the author "

For Current company,

"All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed. 
The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by you, the applicant. 
A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level."



My previous company service letter just indicated designation and it did not mention roles/hours of work/deputation(i had worked in UK multiple times). They are not ready to issue it again along with the roles. What should i do now? 


Second point is even more confusing, as i had submitted a declaration from my project lead. 

Kindly advise


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Seniors.

Is it possible to change Occupation from 262113 to 263111. If yes then please let me know the way.

I have AUS master Degree. When I did my assessment, ACS deducted 2 years. I heard that now ACS is deducting 1 year if some one have AUS degree. Is it true.....

Thanks in advance for your prompt reply.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all, 

I need your advice here.

I got my skill assesse in April 2013 for 261313 -software engineer with 5years work experience.
It's valid til 10th April,2015.
If I file my EOI now for NSW SS, I am not sure that if I wil get invite by then. So I am thinking to get assessment again side by side.
I spoke to one of the consultant regarding ACS assessment and he said that under new rules my degree BTech computer science, they will deduct 4years and not 2years.
That means even after providing additional work experience proof of 2years -that makes my total work exp as 7years. My skill assssment will give me 3years as relevant and not 5(after deducting 2years).In my current assssment it says as ICT major.

Consultant told me that for ICT major also there are two clauses-highly relevant and closely relevant.
Indian B.Tech computer science degress is highly relevanat by not closely hence deduction will be 4 years ..if it's both highly and closely then 2years.
She said her MaRa agent told her this.
I don't know what to do. As this will nullify all the work experience and I will not get required points. After April 2915. There is no chance then.
Can someone please clarify me on this. How shall I proceed. I have very less time to decide on things and my assessment will expire in 2months.

Please guide.
Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your advice here.
> 
> ...


Understand your desperation but spamming won't get you anywhere. Have given the answer in other threads. Refrain from spamming though coz moderators shall delete your posts going forward.

All the best


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Seniors.
> 
> Is it possible to change Occupation from 262113 to 263111. If yes then please let me know the way.
> 
> ...


You can get assessed in another occupation if you have reference letter with duties matching those roles and responsibilities.

Refer the ACS guidelines Post Australian Study Skills Assessment

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf



So yeah, you can do that and they will deduct only 1 year. But you wont able to get points for any experience prior to your masters, if you have any.

So calculate yourself whether it is worth doing.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Understand your desperation but spamming won't get you anywhere. Have given the answer in other threads. Refrain from spamming though coz moderators shall delete your posts going forward.
> 
> All the best


Sure. Thanks for the advice.
I was so worried and needed to know some resolution. Will follow it.
Thanks again.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

louisam said:


> You can get assessed in another occupation if you have reference letter with duties matching those roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Refer the ACS guidelines Post Australian Study Skills Assessment
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind reply.

In this PDF file its says that "After the 60 days have elapsed, a review is no longer possible and a new application is required". So if i want to change my occupation now, i need to submit a new application. is it true? if so do I need to inform them about my last assessment or I just fill a new application under new code..

Thanks


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi,
I want to do reassessment of my currently assessed skill 261313-software engineer under jan 2014 guidelines. I was going through the guidelines document and it's mentioned as :
"Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by you, the applicant.
Important Note: Self-written Statutory Declaration or Affidavit will be assessed as not suitable."

Last Time I had given the affidavit on stamp paper by colleague(printout) and signed by him as statutory declaration by reference and then notarised the same.
Also, self declaration.

Two questions here:
1. Must be written by third party-does it mean hand written in stamp paper and then signed and notarised. 
Can't we give printout and then signed and notarized?
2. Self statutory declaration is required or not.? Along with the statutory declaration of supervisor.?
I had given both last time.

Can someone clarify me on this.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> Thanks for your kind reply.
> 
> In this PDF file its says that "After the 60 days have elapsed, a review is no longer possible and a new application is required". So if i want to change my occupation now, i need to submit a new application. is it true? if so do I need to inform them about my last assessment or I just fill a new application under new code..
> 
> Thanks


Yes, true..You have an option to link your previous application. ACS recommends that the applicant link the previous one for a speedy processing.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

louisam said:


> Yes, true..You have an option to link your previous application. ACS recommends that the applicant link the previous one for a speedy processing.


Thanks once again for your reply.

But the thing is that. I did my ACS under code no 262113 (Systems Administrator). it was done on december 2013. they have considered my experiences from 2010 to 2013. now if I change my code to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), how many work experience they will count under new code. 
Thanks


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> Thanks once again for your reply.
> 
> But the thing is that. I did my ACS under code no 262113 (Systems Administrator). it was done on december 2013. they have considered my experiences from 2010 to 2013. now if I change my code to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), how many work experience they will count under new code.
> Thanks


Since you are going for post Australian study assessment, and based on the fact that they only deducted 2 years earlier, I feel it could be 1 year. I am assuming that you did masters on the same line of your bachelors and it is closely related to your code.

But then they will only consider years after your Masters.

"Suitable employment completed after the completion
date of the relevant Australian degree will be eligible for points under the skilled migration points test ".


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

louisam said:


> Since you are going for post Australian study assessment, and based on the fact that they only deducted 2 years earlier, I feel it could be 1 year. I am assuming that you did masters on the same line of your bachelors and it is closely related to your code.
> 
> But then they will only consider years after your Masters.
> 
> ...


But as per my job experiences i worked as a systems Administrator from 2008 to 2013. then I get appointed in to the same company as computer network and systems engineer from December 2013 to till date. so will they consider my exp as computer network and systems engineer after deducting 1 year (2009-till date) or they will consider only after i change my designation.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> But as per my job experiences i worked as a systems Administrator from 2008 to 2013. then I get appointed in to the same company as computer network and systems engineer from December 2013 to till date. so will they consider my exp as computer network and systems engineer after deducting 1 year (2009-till date) or they will consider only after i change my designation.


Are you going to show your Master's degree? When did complete your masters? Could you post your graduation dates and work exp breakdown?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

My Graduation and exp are as follows:

BBA. Completed 2003. (Major MIS). It was assessed by ACS as Minor in ICT

Master of Information System (Australia, 2006), It was assessed as Major in ICT.


Work Exp:

Aug 2008 to Dec 2013. As a Systems Administrator. (262113) (Bangladesh)

Dec 2013 to Till Date. As a Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) Same Company.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

louisam said:


> Are you going to show your Master's degree? When did complete your masters? Could you post your graduation dates and work exp breakdown?


My Graduation and exp are as follows:

BBA. Completed 2003. (Major MIS). It was assessed by ACS as Minor in ICT

Master of Information System (Australia, 2006), It was assessed as Major in ICT.


Work Exp:

Aug 2008 to Dec 2013. As a Systems Administrator. (262113) (Bangladesh)

Dec 2013 to Till Date. As a Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) Same Company.

ACS considered my education and exp for the code 262113 as suitable for migration. but now i want to change my code to 263111. so which exp they will count as 263111.
thanks


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay you want to move from CSOL to SOL occupation.

ACS wouldn't be looking at your designation. They are only interested in the duties you performed. Technically a full time job is 40hrs/week. For getting skilled points you should have worked 20+hr week. 
So it is possible for you to do duties satisfying both the job codes all through your career.

So if you were performing 263111 duties even before Dec 2013, then you can show like than in your reference letter.

But if you can show reference only after Dec 2013 and you are going to show Australian qualification, then they should only take away 1 year - From Dec 2013 to Dec 2014. But then you are left with no experience to claim points.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

I am performing as 26311 after December 2013. but in my last ASC application they assessed as 262113 and they counted my exp up to Dec 2013. and they have all the documents degrading this. they already have my reference letter as 262113. now if I want to move to 263111 then what will happen? they will qualify me as 263111 with whole years of exp after deducting 1 year or they will only count my present experience as 263111.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

bdtomas said:


> I am performing as 26311 after December 2013. but in my last ASC application they assessed as 262113 and they counted my exp up to Dec 2013. and they have all the documents degrading this. they already have my reference letter as 262113. now if I want to move to 263111 then what will happen? they will qualify me as 263111 with whole years of exp after deducting 1 year or they will only count my present experience as 263111.


If you have reference for 263111 only from Dec 2013, then ACS will only consider that. ACS will evaluate based on the proofs you are submitting. Since you are not performing 263111 duties before Dec 2013, then that wont be considered. ACS is trying to see for how many years you were doing 263111 since that is the job code you are applying now.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

louisam said:


> If you have reference for 263111 only from Dec 2013, then ACS will only consider that. ACS will evaluate based on the proofs you are submitting. Since you are not performing 263111 duties before Dec 2013, then that wont be considered. ACS is trying to see for how many years you were doing 263111 since that is the job code you are applying now.


Thanks.

So I should not go for the 263111. But I am worried that 262113 is not in NSW List.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Only SA and NT are opened for 262113 and 263111 is on SOL.

Calculate your points. Anyday, 189 is better. So if you can make that 60 point with 263111 then go for it. Otherwise you only have option for 262113 and it is not possible to say when they are going to open it in NSW.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your advice here.
> 
> ...


Hey friend

I am a Bachelors in Computer Engineering -B.E Computer Engg and ACS deducted only 2 years.
Hope this helps you!


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Any idea on how much ACS detect for B.E Electronics and Communication?


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> Hey friend
> 
> I am a Bachelors in Computer Engineering -B.E Computer Engg and ACS deducted only 2 years.
> Hope this helps you!


Hi,
Thank you so much. It's a relief. I am in process of collecting documents.i should file asap as very less time.
Fingers crossed.

Thanks.


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi

Is it compulsory to get your job experience assessed by ACS as part of skills assessment when your SOL is computer/programming related?

Coz, for accounting SOLs employment assessment by an authorized skills assessment body is optional (meaning the applicant can even claim points for experience without the endorsement of a skills assessor)

Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it compulsory to get your job experience assessed by ACS as part of skills assessment when your SOL is computer/programming related?
> 
> ...


For ACS the answer is yes.


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> For ACS the answer is yes.


Thanks Sevnik 

Let's say you got a positive assessment from ACS for ur experience from 2009 to 2013. And since then, worked at the same job position with the same employer that was last assessed by ACS.

In that case can you claim points for the experience from 2009 to-date without a fresh assessment (with proofs such as an updated ref letter, pay slips, etc.) to support the whole period (i.e 2009 to to-date)

Thanks


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

asialanka said:


> Thanks Sevnik
> 
> Let's say you got a positive assessment from ACS for ur experience from 2009 to 2013. And since then, worked at the same job position with the same employer that was last assessed by ACS.
> 
> ...



100% - This is very common. You can claim till the date experience with proofs that you mentioned above. Go ahead!


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> 100% - This is very common. You can claim till the date experience with proofs that you mentioned above. Go ahead!


Thanks Mate


----------



## abhhaal (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello All,

I am planning to relocate to Australia. I have been just introduced to the process. I have done my own research and tried to gather information. Nevertheless I am wandering with doubts till I happened to see the website.

I wanted your expert inputs on this profile of my wife as she would be the primary applicant in the Skilled Independent Category.

Her Profile is:
1. B.Tech - Electronics and Instrumentation
2. Work Experience - 7 + Yrs as Software Engineer
3. IELTS - Yet to appear.

I had a doubt how many years would be deducted from her experience as per the ACS grading ?

I would appreciate the views to plan my future course.

Would 4 years be deducted or 6 years ?

Kindly suggest

Abhishek


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

abhhaal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to relocate to Australia. I have been just introduced to the process. I have done my own research and tried to gather information. Nevertheless I am wandering with doubts till I happened to see the website.
> 
> ...


4 year deduction due to non ICT degree


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

*ACS Assessment of Work Experience*

I have 3 years bachelors in computer application degree completed in december 2005

Additionally, I also have one year top of honours programme with BCA named BCA honours, for which the certificates were issued in december 2007 (Do they take certificate issuance as graduation dates? because I completed my degree months before … You know it takes time to get the certificates in our part of the world)

I worked back home from December 2005 to July 2008. In July 2008, I moved to Europe to complete my Masters in December 2010 and PhD in December 2014. 

From August 2009 to February 2015, I have been continuously working in the university as a researcher (assistant at first and then doctoral candidate and then post-doc finally). I had full time employment and have contracts and salary slips to prove the same.

Now my question is!!

Would ACS consider my graduation as December 2005 (BCA) or December 2007 (BCA Hon)? This could cause problems with 2 years of work experience after graduation clause.

When I submit the documents, do I need to submit the syllabus which is 60 pages long? and should each page be stamped by university and attested by notary?

My current age is 32 years 1 months, so how many points would I get if I apply with in next ten months? Skillselect says 30 points for 25-32 (inclusive) and 25 points for 33-39 (inclusive).

Btw my IELTS is overall 8 but 7.5 in writing which gives me only 10 points. I would be very thankful if someone shares their experiences.


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

HI All,

What is the stand on continuous employment on ACS assessment. There is a gap between of 3 months between 2 companies experience. Resigned from first one on May 23 (July 2007-May 2012) and Joined second company (Aug 2012-till date) on Aug 08. Is this a problem for ACS assessment?

Please help.....


----------



## bill.sa (Mar 2, 2015)

HI, 

I got 3 years Experience after graduation ( 2007) 
2007-2010 System Engineer. still eligible for ACS assessment?


Please advice thanks


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ACS does the assessment on the highest qualification attained, hence the assessment on education would be your PhD and not your bachelors degree


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

bill.sa said:


> HI,
> 
> I got 3 years Experience after graduation ( 2007)
> 2007-2010 System Engineer. still eligible for ACS assessment?
> ...


ACS rules mandate a minimum 2 yrs of experience so you're eligible. But considering ACS would deduct part or whole of your experience you may not be able to claim points


----------



## bill.sa (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks rameshkd,
and that means only to claim the point from the degree.?
Well in this case i have to get higher band score in IELTS or PTE or get another points somewhere else ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

bill.sa said:


> Thanks rameshkd,
> and that means only to claim the point from the degree.?
> Well in this case i have to get higher band score in IELTS or PTE or get another points somewhere else ?


No, not really. It depends on your bachelor degree. Even if it is ICT Major, but *not closely related* to your occupation, you need 4 years of work experience. If it is ICT Minor and closely related to your occupation, you will need 5 years or 6 years. If it is ICT Minor and not closely related, then 6 years.

I strongly suggest reading "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf" from ACS website. What I wrote above is explained in detail on page 3 of that pdf.


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for experienced members to share thoughts on the below especially those with a similar profile.

I have a BSc degree in computer Science from Mumbai university -(more than 65% ICT content). I have 3 years work ex as "Systems Analyst" and plan to apply under that skill category. 

I'm concerned whether ACS will deduct 2 or 4 years for my education i.e if they determine my education to be closed related to nominated occupation or not. If 4 years then I will get a negative assessment. I have gone through the units under the occupations and they are about 50% in line with my Course. 

My marksheets only say Computer Science 1, Computer Science 2, etc as subject without any details. 
As ACS only asks for markheets for education(correct if wrong) how do they determine if course content is relevant or not? 

Will they deduct 2 or 4 years of work experience?:fingerscrossed:

I need help in making a decision. Wait another year(for 4 year work ex) or apply immediately for Skills Assessment.

Thanks!


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Any thoughts on above question? Thanks


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

sferns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for experienced members to share thoughts on the below especially those with a similar profile.
> 
> ...


https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## foreverau (Jul 1, 2013)

*Work experiencce - production manager*

Fiends need little help on my work experience pont !!

I have total 13 years experience and my work experience on different position in same company. I would like to apply as manufacturing manager ( 0911 ) can i get point on my whole experience or can i get point only on my production manager's tenure expereince , I have 4 years production manager and rest 9 years as supervisors and lab tech experience.

Can you please give this little information as I read somewhere I can get points only on my 4 years experience of production manager. My degree in B.Sc chemistry and Post B.Sc diploma in Industrial chemistry.

Regard's
Harsh


----------



## srismiley (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi 

I have completed my graduation in bio technology post which has done 2 years PGDCA and now has 8+ years of IT experience.

Planning to apply for AU PR under subclass 189 Visa, can someone please help me of what can be done on this, like of my eligibility and the sort of points and the assessing authority that i may have to approach 
as my graduation and the profession seems to be completely different.

Pls help to get a proper understanding,

Thanks,
Siri


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello,

I have done ACS skill assessment on July 2, 2014. I was stunned for the assessment result where my Bachelor degree is assessed as Associate degree according to AQF clause and recent CEP change and my experience was deducted almost 5 years.

Now, I have found that ACS authority also consider the Vendor certification(Microsoft, Cisco) as diploma. I have several Microsoft Certifications such as MCPD, MCTS . As I was unable to know and unaware about this type of assessment, I didnt provide these certification information along with the ACS assessment application. I am planning to sit for another Microsoft Certification Exam MSCM next month.

So, my query to you is that if I have vendor certifications which are accepted by the ACS authority then what would be the results:

1. Associate degree(My assessed degree) + Vendor Certifications (MSCM, MCPD) = Bachelor degree ?

2. Experiences deduction would be 2 years as per regular rules because of Vendor certifications?


Please help me on this regard and clarify the above statements so that I can appeal for the reassessment.

Regards
Rumel


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

hi all,
done BE electrical and want to apply as system analyst and have work experience of over 10 years . under which category should I apply to ACS for skill assessment. Please guide me.
thanks


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

hi there,
may I know if any of you are doing all submission without engaging agent?
Or do you know if there is any discussion on this ?

I am planning to submit mine all by myself....as the agent fee is too high in Singapore...
I got my IELTS and I am checking how to get all doc to ACS...
I changed jobs quiet often - avg is 2 years so I think I would have to get 5-7 employment cert.
which is a headache as I see from ACS that employment cert. must have duties descriptions- which I don't have them in mine cert.

another headache is to get those notarized...can I just bring all my doc/certs/degrees to Australia embassy? or could anyone share how to get those done to submit doc to ACS for assessment?

many thanks in advance.

ppuu


----------



## Aniwill (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi,
I applied under computer network and systems engineer and I have total 3 years experience at a MNC IT company. Although, I have been doing the same job duties listed under this occupation, we start as an Assistant systems engineer-trainee and my current designation is systems engineer.

I received a +ve ACS assessment but they have not considered the year I was working as Asst systems engg-trainee.

The designation names vary from company to company but the job duties are the same. Is it necessary that your designation should map with the nominated occupation name?


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Aniwill said:


> Hi,
> I applied under computer network and systems engineer and I have total 3 years experience at a MNC IT company. Although, I have been doing the same job duties listed under this occupation, we start as an Assistant systems engineer-trainee and my current designation is systems engineer.
> 
> I received a +ve ACS assessment but they have not considered the year I was working as Asst systems engg-trainee.
> ...


Yes, ACS has started this practice about a year and a half back. You can't do much about it.


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I saw many times people talking about "+ve". What does it mean?


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Emanuele83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I saw many times people talking about "+ve". What does it mean?



It means ACS has evaluated your educational qualifications and experience to be relevant to the ANZSCO code you applied for.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Emanuele83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I saw many times people talking about "+ve". What does it mean?


Means positive outcome/ result from ACS. Their result letter stating something of the sort:

_Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under <anzsco_num> (<anzsco>) of the ANZSCO Code._

As opposed to a negative result:

_Your skills assessment has been assessed as *NOT* closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code._


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks guys I actually got positive result.
Just wondering what "v" and "e" mean since they are nowhere in my letter from ACS


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello

I worked as Software Developer from 1998 to 2002 in AAA company, then I took a break to complete my graduation from 2002 to 2006.
Rejoined AAA company and worked there for 6 months and left that Job to join BBB company as Software Engineer, worked there for 2 years and left for another opportunity in CCC company and working there ever since.

I applied for ACS assessment in 2013 and showed experience of only BBB and CCC company and was successfully assessed as 261313 but fell short of points because of the skilled period. So I gave up this whole PR thing.

My previous ACS result is expiring this month and now I want to show all my experience, the one after my graduation in 2006 (which ACS recognised as legitimate) and the one prior to my graduation (AAA company which I didn't mentioned in my previous ACS application)

I want to know would it be right to do so.

Should I go for an entirely new application or linked application.

Previously I was not in good terms with the AAA company which is changed now and I can get the experience letter from them now.

Software Developer was my role in AAA company while Software Engineer is the job title here in BBB and CCC company. What result should I expect from ACS. Will they consider my pre graduation experience as part of the post graduation experience, how much experience will they deduct.

Your reply will be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Khurram Hasan


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

justujoo said:


> Hello
> 
> I worked as Software Developer from 1998 to 2002 in AAA company, then I took a break to complete my graduation from 2002 to 2006.
> Rejoined AAA company and worked there for 6 months and left that Job to join BBB company as Software Engineer, worked there for 2 years and left for another opportunity in CCC company and working there ever since.
> ...




Any one?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*


Check this out

*


justujoo said:


> Any one?


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dear All

Is there any one who's Bachelor Degree counted as an Associate Degree?

My Institution was in *Section 1* of *CEP *of Australia but currently one of my friend got the ACS result where they counted the Bachelor Degree as Associate Diploma.

I checked the CEP site but my institution still in *Section 1*.

I am afraid for the reassessment as my ACS will be expired on end of July and I am 55 pointers with band IELTS 6. 

Please help


Regards


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Job resposibility and ANZSCO code*

I have 17 years of experience in the IT industry in the field of product development primarily on Microsoft and Oracle ERP platforms in a large MNC. Based on the ANZSCO description I should be selecting 251313-Software Engineer as my SOL code. I have been an Engineering manager for the past 6 years. Would my management experience be seen as a positive or negative on the assessment ? I was a solutions architect before becoming an engineering manager.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sandy456 said:


> I have 17 years of experience in the IT industry in the field of product development primarily on Microsoft and Oracle ERP platforms in a large MNC. Based on the ANZSCO description I should be selecting 251313-Software Engineer as my SOL code. I have been an Engineering manager for the past 6 years. Would my management experience be seen as a positive or negative on the assessment ? I was a solutions architect before becoming an engineering manager.


Same as you- I was a manager for the last 2 years in my earlier employment, but was doing most of the engineering and core development myself. Just like me, you shouldn't have any trouble getting assessed positively provided that you do perform duties as a SW Engineer.

All the best.


----------



## ranjith4all (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi friends,
I need some experts advice.
I got my skill assessed ICT major (B.Tech in INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)in April 2014 for 262113(System admin) with 2.5 years Indian work experience, 
It's valid til 10th April,2016.
Now,i am planing to re-apply ACS assessment for NETWORK ENGINEER with on going Australian experience,started my job as a Network engineer from May 2014 to till date.My concern is,what are possibilities of getting positive out come and how many years will they deduct from my experience...as i have seen some previous query answers says that minimum 2 years to 4 years...if they did 4 years,i ll be short fall on under low work experience,now i have got total experience is 3.5years (2.5 yrs + 1 yr overseas).

Can someone please clarify me on this,How shall I proceed...

Please guide,
thanks
ran


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As your *B.Tech in INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY* was assessed as *ICT Major* (_has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing_),

THEY will only deduct *2 years of your Experience* as was the case WHEN you did your First assessment *to meet the suitability criteria*.


FOR details refer the following documents:


*ACS | Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants*


*ACS | Summary of Criteria*




ranjith4all said:


> Hi friends,
> I need some experts advice.
> I got my skill assessed ICT major (B.Tech in INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)in April 2014 for 262113(System admin) with 2.5 years Indian work experience,
> It's valid til 10th April,2016.
> ...


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Experts,

I have completed Bachelor of Science (Physics, Mathematics and Computer Science) from Bangalore University, India in the year 2003. It is a 3 years Bachelor Degree. After that since Jan'2005, I have 10.5 years of IT working experiences related to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).

My question is - In current rules, will ACS assess my degree as ICT major which is closely related to my nominated occupation (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) and will cut only 2 years relevant work experience or 4 years of experience?

I am getting confused.
Please share your experience.

Regards
Shooter


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

shooterspalace said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have completed Bachelor of Science (Physics, Mathematics and Computer Science) from Bangalore University, India in the year 2003. It is a 3 years Bachelor Degree. After that since Jan'2005, I have 10.5 years of IT working experiences related to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
> 
> ...


Well I'm not sure if your BSc will be considered Bachelor or Diploma
If bachelor then you lose 2 year. In case of Diploma you lose 5 years.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If your Bachelors Degree meets the following Criteria *THEN* ACS will only deduct 2 years of your Experience *to meet the suitability criteria.*




> *A Bachelor degree must have:*
> 
> • 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
> 
> The ICT content must progress through all years of the program with the final year being at an advanced level.



UNLESS you do your Skills Assessment we would be speculating.


OR you would have to find someone who has passed out from your College (with same Degree as yours) and has done ACS skills Assessment recently.







shooterspalace said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have completed Bachelor of Science (Physics, Mathematics and Computer Science) from Bangalore University, India in the year 2003. It is a 3 years Bachelor Degree. After that since Jan'2005, I have 10.5 years of IT working experiences related to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
> 
> ...


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

rameshkd said:


> Well I'm not sure if your BSc will be considered Bachelor or Diploma
> If bachelor then you lose 2 year. In case of Diploma you lose 5 years.


Thanks rameshkd.


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeeten#80 said:


> If your Bachelors Degree meets the following Criteria *THEN* ACS will only deduct 2 years of your Experience *to meet the suitability criteria.*
> 
> A Bachelor degree must have:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeeten for your comments.

Each year we studied Computer Science, Physics and Mathematics subjects and at final year( 3rd year), it was taught in Advanced level. 

Total Marks were 1800.
First Year: Computer Science - 150, Physics - 150 and Mathematics: 150
Second Year: Computer Science - 150, Physics - 150 and Mathematics: 150
Third Year: Computer Science - 300, Physics - 300 and Mathematics: 300

So, I think, it covers 33% ICT contents of the bachelor course and at final year there were more contents in advance level.

Is it enough to get positive assessment with deduction of 2 years work experience ? 

Regards
Shooter


----------



## ranjith4all (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As your *B.Tech in INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY* was assessed as *ICT Major* (_has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing_),
> 
> THEY will only deduct *2 years of your Experience* as was the case WHEN you did your First assessment *to meet the suitability criteria*.
> 
> ...


i really appreciate your valuable suggestion and quick response jeetan,thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would get to know this ONLY after ACS Skills Assessment.





shooterspalace said:


> Thanks Jeeten for your comments.
> 
> Each year we studied Computer Science, Physics and Mathematics subjects and at final year( 3rd year), it was taught in Advanced level.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Go ahead and apply for ACS Skills Assessment (_THIS might confirm what we are assuming/ speculating_).


*||| All The Best |||*




ranjith4all said:


> i really appreciate your valuable suggestion and quick response jeetan,thank you very much!!!!


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

If I get sign from Supervisor on Employer Reference Letter, would it be enough ? Or it has to be signed by Company HR ?

Please suggest.

Regards
Shooter


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Abhhal,

Have you completed your ACS assesment, my case is similar to yours.

Can you please let me know on the deductions, did you get any points for Work experience.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

ranjith4all said:


> i really appreciate your valuable suggestion and quick response jeetan,thank you very much!!!!


In past couple of months I have seen people with b. Tech in IT and BSc IT assessed as major in computing but ACS deducted 4 years of work experience. I am still wondering how. Mine was B. Tech Electrical Engineering, ACS assessed it as Major in computing and deducted 4 years of work experience, again surprised as I was expecting it to be RPL.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> In past couple of months I have seen people with b. Tech in IT and BSc IT assessed as major in computing but ACS deducted 4 years of work experience. I am still wondering how. Mine was B. Tech Electrical Engineering, ACS assessed it as Major in computing and deducted 4 years of work experience, again surprised as I was expecting it to be RPL.


ICT Major degree but not closely related to your nominated occupation gets 4 years deduction. Minor but not closely related = 6 years. Ref. page#3 from Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Skilled Employment Reference letter has to be on the Company Letter head *AND*

Signed by Supervisor/Manager or HR.

*PLUS *Manager/HR should be aware of this, in-case of any verification takes place.


Attached a sample format for reference.



shooterspalace said:


> If I get sign from Supervisor on Employer Reference Letter, would it be enough ? Or it has to be signed by Company HR ?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> ...


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Skilled Employment Reference letter has to be on the Company Letter head *AND*
> 
> Signed by Supervisor/Manager or HR.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeeten.

You are so helpful  .

Regards
Shooter


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Employment reference letter*

I have my appointment letter and my relieving letter from my previous employer( 4 years experience ). Is this documentation enough for ACS experience documentation? My previous company has been taken over by a different company. If I ask for a employment reference letter they will not provide with the same letter head since the old company no longer exists. What is the ideal documentation to provide to account for this experience ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You can arrange for *either of the following*:


1 - Skilled Employment Reference Example from Employers: *EXAMPLE EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE*


2 - Refer to my post for Statutory Declaration sample uploaded/used by a fellow forum member: *Statutory Declaration for ACS*





sandy456 said:


> I have my appointment letter and my relieving letter from my previous employer( 4 years experience ). Is this documentation enough for ACS experience documentation? My previous company has been taken over by a different company. If I ask for a employment reference letter they will not provide with the same letter head since the old company no longer exists. What is the ideal documentation to provide to account for this experience ?


----------



## ranjith4all (Feb 1, 2015)

Here_to_fly said:


> In past couple of months I have seen people with b. Tech in IT and BSc IT assessed as major in computing but ACS deducted 4 years of work experience. I am still wondering how. Mine was B. Tech Electrical Engineering, ACS assessed it as Major in computing and deducted 4 years of work experience, again surprised as I was expecting it to be RPL.


thank you adding some extra information on my query,i just want to make sure that my file has to be pass on through success table at this time.because last time they deducted 2 years and validate 5 months work experience on *system admin* code in my total 2.5 years,now i am working as a network engineer from march 2014,so planning to re apply with one year overseas experience.


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten. Should the Statutory Declaration be accompanied by an Org Chart ? I can get a SD from my manager in my previous company.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you can THEN get it done as part of the Statutory Declaration.




sandy456 said:


> Thanks Jeeten. Should the Statutory Declaration be accompanied by an Org Chart ? I can get a SD from my manager in my previous company.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> ICT Major degree but not closely related to your nominated occupation gets 4 years deduction. Minor but not closely related = 6 years. Ref. page#3 from Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf



Recon Mate!!

Someone having B.Tech - IT and applying for Computers and Network Engineer should expect 2 years or 4 years of deduction if his/her entire work experience is on administration and implementation of Networking devices and Computer operating systems.

I am confused on this part.\ :confused2:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> Recon Mate!!
> 
> Someone having B.Tech - IT and applying for Computers and Network Engineer should expect 2 years or 4 years of deduction if his/her entire work experience is on administration and implementation of Networking devices and Computer operating systems.
> 
> I am confused on this part.\ :confused2:


Not sure what "Recon" means.

Just because it is an IT degree does not necessarily mean that it is closely related to the nominated occupation. The way they figure this out is by looking at the course contents and match them with Core ICT Units for that occupation. These units can be found in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf. So if your course and the units listed against your ANZSCO match (not sure by how much %age... check Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf for that) then you should be fine and expect only 2 years of deduction.


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

I graduated in 99 in a non ICT field ( B.sc with PCM ). I have 16 years of experience in the IT industry. I also did my M.Sc in IT and completed the same in 2012. How will I be evaluated for Work experience ? Will they consider my M.SC (IT) as an ICT degree and give me complete experience or will I loose 4 years or 6 years of work experience? I am not sure of how it works


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*A)* To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas

*OR*

*B)* The Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.


*In the above scenarios* THEY will deduct 2 years of your Experience *IF it is* Closely related to the nominated occupation (for other possibilities kindly refer ACS Guidelines).



*ACS | Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants*



*ACS | Summary of Criteria*






sandy456 said:


> I graduated in 99 in a non ICT field ( B.sc with PCM ). I have 16 years of experience in the IT industry. I also did my M.Sc in IT and completed the same in 2012. How will I be evaluated for Work experience ? Will they consider my M.SC (IT) as an ICT degree and give me complete experience or will I loose 4 years or 6 years of work experience? I am not sure of how it works


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

Does an ACS assessment indicate how many years of work experience you can claim ? Does a ACS+ assessment guarantee that you can claim 15 points for work experience and 15 points for education ? I am not able to understand the ACS assessment end result. Is it just a +ve or -ve statement or a more detailed assessment indicating the number of years of work experience that can be claimed and the education level that can be claimed ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sandy456 said:


> Does an ACS assessment indicate how many years of work experience you can claim ? Does a ACS+ assessment guarantee that you can claim 15 points for work experience and 15 points for education ? I am not able to understand the ACS assessment end result. Is it just a +ve or -ve statement or a more detailed assessment indicating the number of years of work experience that can be claimed and the education level that can be claimed ?


Read Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. It has all the details and example results with detailed explanation.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*As KeeDa has already suggested* read the guidelines to understand the process (shared in my earlier post). IDEALLY that should be your reference point for any queries.

As whatever we are suggesting is based on our understanding of the guidelines AND experience of fellow forum members.


Also refer to *Example ACS Result Letter* to interpret the outcome.


STILL IF you want concrete information *THEN ONLY ACS Assessment* would give you the exact scenario.




sandy456 said:


> Does an ACS assessment indicate how many years of work experience you can claim ? Does a ACS+ assessment guarantee that you can claim 15 points for work experience and 15 points for education ? I am not able to understand the ACS assessment end result. Is it just a +ve or -ve statement or a more detailed assessment indicating the number of years of work experience that can be claimed and the education level that can be claimed ?





Jeeten#80 said:


> *A)* To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas
> 
> *OR*
> 
> ...


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

shooterspalace said:


> If I get sign from Supervisor on Employer Reference Letter, would it be enough ? Or it has to be signed by Company HR ?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> ...


It just needs to be on a company letterhead . Signature could be supervisor or Company HR, as ACS has not specified.


https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I would like to know how other people used their reference letter.

I pretty much copied pasted the whole content here:
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

And I took the duties from here directly:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

I removed the bits that I didn't do such as instead of:


"writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures"

I changed it into:

"writing, updating and maintaining technical program and operational procedures"

Then I got my manager signed it on company's letterhead. Will go to JP for certification.

Just wondering if anyone got approvals/rejections doing similar to mine? Also for those who got their approvals done, and did the reference letter different, how did you write yours?

Also 

I graduated in July (2014) and I also started working in july (2014), then changed jobs in february, and I didn't work 3 business days within February. I found this document:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset.../Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf

According to the example there is similar case:
Dates: 01/08 - 04/09 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: IBM
Country: CHINA
Dates: 04/09 - 12/09 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Microsoft
Country: INDIA

While it doesn't say whether this person started working right after the day of resignation, april month is still counted. But I asked ACS whether my situation will count as one year, and they didn't give descriptive answer (just said month by month basis) then I asked clarification and they said:
"For the month to be considered you will need to work the full month."
Another unclear response.

I guess my question is, for those who changed jobs, how did ACS count your months?


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You would get to know this ONLY after ACS Skills Assessment.


Hi Jeeten,

I got ACS assessment result on ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) with 3 years Bachelor of Science (Physics, Mathematics and Computer Science) and 8.1 years of IT experience in April'2013, which has been expired in April'2015.

Now, I will again apply for ACS assessment under same ANZSCO with additional working experience.

My question is - *if I link to an earlier application in the ACS web login, how much it will help me to get a positive assessment under current ACS rules?*

(Note: I require ICT major which is closely related to nominated occupation and 8 years experience from 10 years experience). 

(Right now, I assume my points is 55 with IELTS band score individually 6. I will try for state nomination from NSW for additional 5 points.)


Please suggest.

Regards
Shooter


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have to link it with your previous assessment. It would be very easy for your get reassessed for same ANZSCO Code 263111 PROVIDED you upload correct documents for new assessment.


IF in your previews assessment your Qualification was assessed as "*ICT major which is closely related to nominated occupation*" THEN this time also the same will happen.


*||| All The Best |||*



shooterspalace said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I got ACS assessment result on ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) with 3 years Bachelor of Science (Physics, Mathematics and Computer Science) and 8.1 years of IT experience in April'2013, which has been expired in April'2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to link it with your previous assessment. It would be very easy for your get reassessed for same ANZSCO Code 263111 PROVIDED you upload correct documents for new assessment.
> 
> 
> IF in your previews assessment your Qualification was assessed as "*ICT major which is closely related to nominated occupation*" THEN this time also the same will happen.
> ...


Thanks Jeeten.


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to link it with your previous assessment. It would be very easy for your get reassessed for same ANZSCO Code 263111 PROVIDED you upload correct documents for new assessment.
> 
> 
> IF in your previews assessment your Qualification was assessed as "*ICT major which is closely related to nominated occupation*" THEN this time also the same will happen.
> ...


I logged in " Linking to earlier Application" by putting old Application No and password. There I found my pdf files of CV with vendor and training certificates, Passport, B.Sc. Certificate and Transcripts, H.S.C. Certificate and Transcripts and Two Employer Reference Letters. 

Now should I add those again here with updates?

Regards
Shooter


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Read the guidelines and see what it says.


*IMO*....no need to add these documents again. Just upload the NEW ones.




shooterspalace said:


> I logged in " Linking to earlier Application" by putting old Application No and password. There I found my pdf files of CV with vendor and training certificates, Passport, B.Sc. Certificate and Transcripts, H.S.C. Certificate and Transcripts and Two Employer Reference Letters.
> 
> Now should I add those again here with updates?
> 
> ...


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Read the guidelines and see what it says.
> 
> 
> *IMO*....no need to add these documents again. Just upload the NEW ones.


In my first employer reference letter in previous ACS, duration was written January 01, 2005 to May 14, 2012 and in second emp. ref. letter it was - May 16, 2012 to till now ( 07 February 2013). But I continued to work for second employer until September 30, 2013 and later I joined another company on October 01, 2013 and still working.

So, in the " Linking to earlier Application" option, if I upload the updated full experience of second emp. ref letter along with third emp. ref. letter now, will it create any problem for assessment since second emp. ref. letter will be double? 

Please suggest.

regards
Shooter


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There wouldn't be any problem.






shooterspalace said:


> In my first employer reference letter in previous ACS, duration was written January 01, 2005 to May 14, 2012 and in second emp. ref. letter it was - May 16, 2012 to till now ( 07 February 2013). But I continued to work for second employer until September 30, 2013 and later I joined another company on October 01, 2013 and still working.
> 
> So, in the " Linking to earlier Application" option, if I upload the updated full experience of second emp. ref letter along with third emp. ref. letter now, will it create any problem for assessment since second emp. ref. letter will be double?
> 
> ...


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to link it with your previous assessment. It would be very easy for your get reassessed for same ANZSCO Code 263111 PROVIDED you upload correct documents for new assessment.
> 
> 
> IF in your previews assessment your Qualification was assessed as "*ICT major which is closely related to nominated occupation*" THEN this time also the same will happen.
> ...


HI Jeeten

I just have Software Engineering Degree from a recognized institute but no experience. Do you think I will get a Positive skill assessment or not from ACS?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would at-least need 2 years relevant work experience in nominated occupation for ACS Skill Assessment. Plus have to meet other criteria.


Refer to *Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf* and *Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf* for more details (can be easily downloaded from ACS website).





borak said:


> HI Jeeten
> 
> I just have Software Engineering Degree from a recognized institute but no experience. Do you think I will get a Positive skill assessment or not from ACS?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeeten#80 said:


> There wouldn't be any problem.


Hi Jeeten,

Right now, I have submitted my ACS with updated experiences by applying through " linked with earlier application " .

Now it shows " In Progress "

07/Jul/2015 - Stage1


Regards
Shooter


----------



## Spark23 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have an unfortunate dilemma, 

I Submitted my EOI on May 18th and got an invite on July 6th,

But my ACS letter is expired on 5th July, 

My question is ACS letter needs to be valid at the time of the invitation or the visa application date?

Can someone share some thoughts pleas


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Spark23 said:


> I have an unfortunate dilemma,
> 
> I Submitted my EOI on May 18th and got an invite on July 6th,
> 
> ...


It has to be valid at the time of invitation.


----------



## Spark23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input, 

its very disappointing , yet another 500$ for the re-assessment , Just missed by one day


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Today (08/Jul/2015), I see that my ACS file status is "Allocated" and after few hours the status is " With Assessor ".


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeeten#80 said:


> There wouldn't be any problem.


Hi Jeeten,

Today I have got the ACS result letter. It takes only 4 days to be finalized.

Please read the result below.

""""
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on XX July 2015.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXX University completed April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/05 - 05/12 (7yrs 4mths)
Position: Unit System Administrator
Employer: ABC Company
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 05/12 - 09/13 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: IT Associate
Employer: DEF Company
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 10/13 - 07/15 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: IT Support Engineer
Employer: XYZ Company
Country: BANGLADESH

""""

They have deducted 4 years of working experience instead of 2 years but they assessed my education as AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
Why they do so ? I am confused here.

I guess there might be a problem in writing of first employer Reference Letter.
My supervisor wrote :

"" This is to certify that Mr. XXXXXXX was a permanent and full time employee of ABC Company, Bangladesh since 01/01/2005 to 14/05/2012 . Mr. XXXXXXX was joined here as IT Officer on 01/01/2005. He has got few re-designations and a promotion as Assistant System Administrator on 01/01/2009. Later he has got a re-designation as Unit System Administrator on 01/01/2011 and continued his work up to 14/05/2012. He had workload of 44hours per week. His detailed job responsibilities are given below: """"

I guess ACS is counting my experience from Jan'2009 when I got a promotion as Asst. System Administrator. But since my joining as IT Officer I have been gradually playing most of the current job responsibilities. The same employer reference letter was assessed in April'2013 and they did not deduct any years of work experience.

I supposed to get 55 points in total. Now, as per their assessment I lost 5 points and now have 50 points.

Is there any chance to claim those work experience years (Jan'2007 to Jan'2009) , so that I will have 8 Years+ work experience claim ?

I am very frustrated now.
Please suggest.

Regards
Shooter


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shooterspalace said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Today I have got the ACS result letter. It takes only 4 days to be finalized.
> 
> ...


Well, Jeeten is busy at work today, so let me try to explain:

The criteria of 4 years of deduction is that your ICT content/ core-units were not closely related to your nominated occupation. So, although the course itself is ICT Major, the studies were found to be not too closely related to 263111. It has nothing to do with your employer reference- but your studies and their relevance to your occupation.

ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf from ACS website has the core-units requirement for your occupation. You can check that and verify that the your subjects you studied were not closely related to Networking/ Systems Engineering.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

I am planning to submit my ACS assessment this weekend. All marks sheets from 10th, 12th, Btech and Masters. Employment reference letters from all employers in company letter head. All of this certified as true copies by a notary. Is there anything else I need to submit?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> I am planning to submit my ACS assessment this weekend. All marks sheets from 10th, 12th, Btech and Masters. Employment reference letters from all employers in company letter head. All of this certified as true copies by a notary. Is there anything else I need to submit?


10'th and 12'th are not required. There is no option to upload them either.

1. Marksheets might not give the degree completion date, and this date is important for them to calculate your skill-met-date. Therefore, you will need the degree certificate or completion letter from university.
2. In case if the employment references include a statutory declaration on stamp paper, then provide a few payslips (one per quarter should be sufficient) by appending those towards the end of the SD. Edit: You already said "company letter head". So, ignore this point.
3. Notarized copies of your passport (first and last pages) would also be required.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 10'th and 12'th are not required. There is no option to upload them either.
> 
> 1. Marksheets might not give the degree completion date, and this date is important for them to calculate your skill-met-date. Therefore, you will need the degree certificate or completion letter from university.
> 2. In case if the employment references include a statutory declaration on stamp paper, then provide a few payslips (one per quarter should be sufficient) by appending those towards the end of the SD. Edit: You already said "company letter head". So, ignore this point.
> 3. Notarized copies of your passport (first and last pages) would also be required.


Thanks for the quick reply.

1. I have the degree certificates for the BTech and Masters, so those would suffice.
2. Yes company letter head so no other documents would be required, I guess.
3. Will get those too

I am doing this without an agent. Have only created an account with ACS, any tips on filling up the information in the website would help. Any specific threads you can guide me to would also be great.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> 1. I have the degree certificates for the BTech and Masters, so those would suffice.
> 2. Yes company letter head so no other documents would be required, I guess.
> ...


+1 to doing this without an agent.
I don't exactly recall each and every step, but it is super easy. Like an online wizard. Fill in a step, complete it, click next, next, next, Finish. Should be pretty straight forward to follow. If not, message me and I will try and look for step wise screenshots that I had taken when I did it.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

shooterspalace said:


> Today (08/Jul/2015), I see that my ACS file status is "Allocated" and after few hours the status is " With Assessor ".


hi,

was ur application an RPL and how how many work histories?

Thanks


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> +1 to doing this without an agent.
> I don't exactly recall each and every step, but it is super easy. Like an online wizard. Fill in a step, complete it, click next, next, next, Finish. Should be pretty straight forward to follow. If not, message me and I will try and look for step wise screenshots that I had taken when I did it.


Wow this forum rocks... 

Thanks for your reply. The wizard as far as I could see it looked easy enough. However, f you have access to the step by step screenshots, please do send them to me. I will send you my email via PM.

Thanks once again.


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

*Acs*

Guys listen,

Sorry going from ACS experience to Education.

My Bachelor of Software Engineering degree which is a 4 years complete Hons degree from a university is assessed as AQF Associate degree hence my points are deducted. 

Shall i go for ACS Review and Appeal to assess and correct my education again.

Thanks Folks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

borak said:


> Guys listen,
> 
> Sorry going from ACS experience to Education.
> 
> ...


No, idea mate, but searching for this topic shows that it has been discussed before:

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...acs-considering-4-years-degree-associate.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ree-made-equivalent-aqf-associate-degree.html*


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

1400ashi said:


> hi,
> 
> was ur application an RPL and how how many work histories?
> 
> Thanks


I did not apply through RPL.

I got the ACS result yesterday.

I have total 10.5 years working experience from 3 companies, but ACS deducted first 4 years working experience.

See my previous post.

Regards
Shooter


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello Mates. I have been doing a masters degree here in Australia for the last 2 years. I managed to get a successful outcome from ACS for UK Bachelors degree in Electronic Engineer. (comparable to AQF Bachelors Degree with Majors in Computing) on 23rd June 2015. So yes, I believe 15 points in pocket.

Now the fight is to get extra 5 points. I have been working here as a network administrator (part-time) i.e. not exceeding 20 hrs per week as per my visa conditions. But still it works in my favour because according to the immigration, and ACS - Any work experience equal to 20 or above is considered full time. I got my work ex positively assessed as well, but only with a small problem. I will discuss the problem in detail below. 

So I started working in Dec 2013, and I have been currently working in the same company/ role. But ACS told me that only my experience after August 2014 will be considered as skilled experience required for migration.
So my question is If I appeal now (with an updated reference letter), will I be able to claim my 5 points since its July 2015 already, and from what I know ACS rounds off the month (so basically August 2015) ?

this might be a bit of a stupid question but its always better to clear your doubt -> when they say after August 2014, does that mean august is counted in or not as in. do they mean 1st August 2014 or 31st August 2014 ?? And secondly, do I need to mandatorily get my work experience assessed again, or the Immigration officer will consider it automatically since I have been working in the same role (which was assessed by ACS) and I shall be able to provide an updated reference letter (dates changed).

Either way, I am looking forward to apply by the next invitation round i.e. Augustish. Its just that I want to claim as many point as I can.

PS: Since its Australian work ex, 1 yr is equivalent to 3 yrs overseas, so I shall be able to claim 5 points based on it.


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

rumel36 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Is there any one who's Bachelor Degree counted as an Associate Degree?
> 
> ...


Hi bro..
Yeah same thing happen to me I am having Bachelor of Software Engineering degree which is 4 years hons degree but ACS assessed it as Associate Degree..
I'm planing for appeal or review.. what about u?


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys, what software do you use to scan multiple documents to one PDF for ACS submission?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vish1989 said:


> Hello Mates. I have been doing a masters degree here in Australia for the last 2 years. I managed to get a successful outcome from ACS for UK Bachelors degree in Electronic Engineer. (comparable to AQF Bachelors Degree with Majors in Computing) on 23rd June 2015. So yes, I believe 15 points in pocket.
> 
> Now the fight is to get extra 5 points. I have been working here as a network administrator (part-time) i.e. not exceeding 20 hrs per week as per my visa conditions. But still it works in my favour because according to the immigration, and ACS - Any work experience equal to 20 or above is considered full time. I got my work ex positively assessed as well, but only with a small problem. I will discuss the problem in detail below.
> 
> ...


You don't have to get re-assessed nor appeal against anything. You were awarded as being skilled since Sep-2014. You can claim points after Aug-2015 (i.e. Sep) since you continue to work in the same profession. All you would need (later in your visa application) is a fresh reference letter covering the period after Aug-2014 till date and some proof of being employed (promotion letters, salary slips, and matching bank statements).

I would say, interpret _after August_ as _September_.

You don't have to wait till end of August to file the EOI. You can file it now and leave the to-date for your current employment blank. Provided you have filled in the details correctly (i.e. starting Sep-2014 till <blank>) then come Sep-2015, the EOI system will automatically award you those 5 points and push you ahead in the queue as per your new total points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> Guys, what software do you use to scan multiple documents to one PDF for ACS submission?


I use Linux and it comes with _Simple Scan_ from Canonical that is capable of scanning all pages from my printer+scanner feeder input. If I have to add/ remove/ merge any pages, I use _pdftk_ on Linux.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks, I managed to get me Canon scanner to take multiple pages into PDF.

What is the naming convention used for the files uploaded?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> Thanks, I managed to get me Canon scanner to take multiple pages into PDF.
> 
> What is the naming convention used for the files uploaded?


File name has to match the category under which it is uploaded. For instance, since my SD was going beyond the size limit, I split it into 4 and the file names were:
Statutory Declaration 1of4.pdf
Statutory Declaration 2of4.pdf
Statutory Declaration 3of4.pdf
Statutory Declaration 4of4.pdf


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> File name has to match the category under which it is uploaded. For instance, since my SD was going beyond the size limit, I split it into 4 and the file names were:
> Statutory Declaration 1of4.pdf
> Statutory Declaration 2of4.pdf
> Statutory Declaration 3of4.pdf
> Statutory Declaration 4of4.pdf


Thanks Mate. 

I have added my name as well to each file. The following are my file names. Hope these would suffice.

MyName_BachelorsCertificate
MyName_BachelorsTranscript
MyName_MastersCertificate
MyName_MastersTranscript
MyName_Passport
MyName_Reference_2008
MyName_Reference_2011
MyName_Reference_2015

Also, is it mandatory to have a CV attached?


----------



## kasyapster (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello All,

I am planning to get my ACS done, can i please know what are all the documents required and the link where i can submit/upload all these and mainly from which link do i start with . Gone through threads but couldn't find the relevant information (sorry may be prob from my side). Please help.

thanks


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

This is where you start
https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment

For document checklist go here
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> I have added my name as well to each file. The following are my file names. Hope these would suffice.
> 
> ...


Yes mate, it looks all good. CV is not required anymore. Ignore that option.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kasyapster said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to get my ACS done, can i please know what are all the documents required and the link where i can submit/upload all these and mainly from which link do i start with . Gone through threads but couldn't find the relevant information (sorry may be prob from my side). Please help.
> 
> thanks


Check this thread too: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html*

And this one: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html*

And this blog: *Moving to Australia: ACS Skill Assessment | Moving to Australia*


----------



## kasyapster (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank U, can i please know what is "MyName_BachelorsTranscript".

and how do i ping you up here?


Thanks


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes mate, it looks all good. CV is not required anymore. Ignore that option.


Thanks mate.


----------



## kasyapster (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello Everyone

If we have experience certificate of the all companies which we worked earlier and experience certificate from the current company on company official letter head , is it still necessary to provide notary declaration.

thanks


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

kasyapster said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> If we have experience certificate of the all companies which we worked earlier and experience certificate from the current company on company official letter head , is it still necessary to provide notary declaration.
> 
> thanks


For ACS, yes. Go through the ACS guideline document page # 8.

Certified Documents 

All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF files. 

A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original document.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

ice_cool said:


> For ACS, yes. Go through the ACS guideline document page # 8.
> 
> Certified Documents
> 
> ...


That is correct.

For your current employment letter, make sure the letter is dated and it clearly says that you are still an employee as on the date of the letter.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kasyapster said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> If we have experience certificate of the all companies which we worked earlier and experience certificate from the current company on company official letter head , is it still necessary to provide notary declaration.
> 
> thanks


If your experience letters state your skills, roles and responsibilities, they mention your tenure and state that you have worked full time, then nothing additional required. If not, then either a reference letter on company letter head or statutory declaration from ex-managers/ supervisors with skills, roles and responsibilities, dates, full time work.


----------



## sharat (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re-Apply for ACS*

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for ACS last year(2014- April) and got a positive Result ..4 yrs experience was considered and Software Tester was the role given to me ... Due to some issues I couldn't process the remaining steps for PR last year.. Again this year, I started Submitting EOI.. I got rejections from Victoria(Software tester) and for South Australia( only 30 applications were accepted for Software tester).. Can I change my roles and responsibilities and re-apply for ACS to get Analyst Programmer or Test Analyst for which lot of applications are taken into consideration

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

sharat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for ACS last year(2014- April) and got a positive Result ..4 yrs experience was considered and Software Tester was the role given to me ... Due to some issues I couldn't process the remaining steps for PR last year.. Again this year, I started Submitting EOI.. I got rejections from Victoria(Software tester) and for South Australia( only 30 applications were accepted for Software tester).. Can I change my roles and responsibilities and re-apply for ACS to get Analyst Programmer or Test Analyst for which lot of applications are taken into consideration
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Yes, you can but keep in mind that atleast 65% of your roles and responsibilities should be matched with the occupation you have applied in.


----------



## sharat (Jul 13, 2015)

ice_cool said:


> Yes, you can but keep in mind that atleast 65% of your roles and responsibilities should be matched with the occupation you have applied in.



Thank you ... It doesn't create any problem while submitting EOI right ? coz the old result was given as Software Tester and new one shows Analyst Programmer..


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

I had submitted my ACS assessment on Saturday, was asked to submit additional documentation for one of my employments as the experience letter was not dated. It was stupid of me to not have a date for the letter. 
The additional documentation requirement was sent to me yesterday morning. I got another employment certificate from my current employer stating that I am currently employed with proper date. This along with June payslip was submitted yesterday afternoon through the link provided in the email, both notarized copies. 
I have not got any feedback after that, the status still says 'awaiting documentation'. Is there anything to panic about? How long do they normally take to respond to an assessment after additional documentation is submitted?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> I had submitted my ACS assessment on Saturday, was asked to submit additional documentation for one of my employments as the experience letter was not dated. It was stupid of me to not have a date for the letter.
> The additional documentation requirement was sent to me yesterday morning. I got another employment certificate from my current employer stating that I am currently employed with proper date. This along with June payslip was submitted yesterday afternoon through the link provided in the email, both notarized copies.
> I have not got any feedback after that, the status still says 'awaiting documentation'. Is there anything to panic about? How long do they normally take to respond to an assessment after additional documentation is submitted?


Nothing to worry about. The case officer has probably moved on to some other case after having informed you. Once she picks up your case again and links the provided document back to your application, the status and stage will move forward. Did you just email the document or is there any option in the online system to upload the revised document? I suggest you upload it as well (if possible).


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Nothing to worry about. The case officer has probably moved on to some other case after having informed you. Once she picks up your case again and links the provided document back to your application, the status and stage will move forward. Did you just email the document or is there any option in the online system to upload the revised document? I suggest you upload it as well (if possible).


I did not email the docs. There was a link in the email which redirected to the ACS application page. I was allowed access to the only relevant section and was allowed to upload the document. Worked like a charm. Also got a confirmation email saying that the new documents have been uploaded. 
Wanted to know if anyone has gone through this before.


----------



## babu2121 (Sep 19, 2014)

i got student visa in 2008, at that time i declare only my bachelor degree completed in 2001 and than from 2001 HR manager experience, but i have MCA(2005-08) degree also but not declare in my student visa, if now i lodge 189 / 190 visa offshore as developer programmer immigration officer refuse my application bcoz of not declare in my MCA degree which i completed as distance learning


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

*acs*

here are my acs timelines with rpl and 3 employment histories:

Stage 1: 7th July 2015 In progress
Stage 2: NA
Stage 3: 8th July 2015 ACS requested to submit additional documents
Stage 3: 8th July 2015 Additional documents submitted
Stage 4a: 9th July 2015 With Assessor
Stage 4b: 11th July 2015 In Progress
Stage 5: 13th July 2015 Case Finalized
waiting for results email./

:fingerscrossed:


basilmabraham said:


> I had submitted my ACS assessment on Saturday, was asked to submit additional documentation for one of my employments as the experience letter was not dated. It was stupid of me to not have a date for the letter.
> The additional documentation requirement was sent to me yesterday morning. I got another employment certificate from my current employer stating that I am currently employed with proper date. This along with June payslip was submitted yesterday afternoon through the link provided in the email, both notarized copies.
> I have not got any feedback after that, the status still says 'awaiting documentation'. Is there anything to panic about? How long do they normally take to respond to an assessment after additional documentation is submitted?


----------



## blues2419 (Jul 15, 2015)

*ICT Sales Professional*

Hi All,

I have a bachelors in Sci in Chemistry and a Master in Management Studies and a 11+ years of work experience in IT Sales.
Appearing IELTS in Sept.

What is my next steps?
What is diff nbetween ACS and vetassess?
I am applying for sub class 190 with ANZCO job code 225212 ICT Business Dev Manager.
I understand that I need a Ref exp letter which may be hard to get so i am also exploring statutory declaration letter.

I beleive stat Dec needs to have a a Sr colleague writing an affidavit on your duties and signing it with a witness who has connect with Australia. For eg: some from aussie embassy here in Mumbai as paid service.

is my understanding correct?

Please helps
Blues2419


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

blues2419 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a bachelors in Sci in Chemistry and a Master in Management Studies and a 11+ years of work experience in IT Sales.
> Appearing IELTS in Sept.
> ...


I do not think you need the witness to be connected to Australia. Any govt of India Notary should be fine. Experts please confirm.
For getting certified copies, any notary would do. I used a notaries services for getting all docs certified.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

I had submitted my ACS assessment on 11th Jul, was asked to submit more documentation on 13th, submitted on 14th and got my assessment just now, on 16th. Thanks to this great forum and the people here, managed this all my myself, no agent fees. 

Assessment is positive, they have assessed my masters and bachelors as AQF comparable Masters and Bachelors in computing. However, reduced 4 years as my subject of study for both masters and bachelors are not relevant to 2611. One step done. 

PTE on Monday, hoping to file EOI before month end.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> I do not think you need the witness to be connected to Australia. Any govt of India Notary should be fine. Experts please confirm.
> For getting certified copies, any notary would do. I used a notaries services for getting all docs certified.


Basil is right- there is no such requirement to have the SD witnessed from anyone in the Australian Embassy. There are just 2 sets of stamps and signatures on the SD:
*1-* The notary himself stamps and signs below "Sworn Before Me". Two of his stamps at this place- one being the round seal that states "Notary. Govt. Of India. <Name, Address, Reg#>" and a rectangular one with his name, address, registration number, and phone number.
*2-* His assistant/ colleague who in most of the cases is a lawyer. He stamps and signs below "Identified, verified, and witnessed by". Just one stamp and sign of his. A rectangular one with his name, address, designation, and phone number.


----------



## pavan2aus (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello Blues,

Did you do your vetassess.
What is your progress.




blues2419 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a bachelors in Sci in Chemistry and a Master in Management Studies and a 11+ years of work experience in IT Sales.
> Appearing IELTS in Sept.
> ...


----------



## pavan2aus (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi friends,

I am applying with an ANZ code 225212 and also got my VETASSESS positive.
What should be the next step?
Can i do only state nomination or also go for SIM 189?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pavan2aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am applying with an ANZ code 225212 and also got my VETASSESS positive.
> What should be the next step?
> Can i do only state nomination or also go for SIM 189?


Not eligible for 189 as your occupation is only on the CSOL. Only SA is open for invitations for your occupation, but only under *special conditions*.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

I am planning to do my assessment for Software engineer code without any agent. I have few queries. Please help me with the below.

1)As I have worked with 3 different companies, my designation is different in these companies.
Can I use Software Engineer in general in the statutory declaration as my most of my roles and responsibilities are of the same role? or I could provide the exact designation ? Do they consider the role or designation name too ?

2) Can my team leads who are senior to me provide the stat declaration instead of manager as asking the manager for the same is an issue and have lost touch with one of the managers of the last employer?


----------



## al4loy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone can advise if ACS work reference letter need to specify country where the employment is completed if the location is same as the address of the company in letter head?

TIA.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pradyush said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to do my assessment for Software engineer code without any agent. I have few queries. Please help me with the below.
> 
> ...


1- Mention the same designation as it appears on paper and your payslips, but mention Software Engineering skills.

2- Yes you can, but do keep managers and HRs in those companies informed about your plans so that they cooperate in case of job verification.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

al4loy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone can advise if ACS work reference letter need to specify country where the employment is completed if the location is same as the address of the company in letter head?
> 
> TIA.


From page#11 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:

Each employment reference must contain:
• Start and Finish Dates of Employment – these should be specific dates in a DD/MM/YY format
• Description of Duties Performed – Required to determine the relevance of the experience to the nominated occupation
• Hours worked - Full time or Part time –must be a minimum of 20 hours per week
• *Country where Employment was undertaken*
• Company Letterhead and signed by the author
• Certification as a valid copy


----------



## al4loy (Apr 7, 2010)

KeeDa said:


> From page#11 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:
> 
> Each employment reference must contain:
> • Start and Finish Dates of Employment – these should be specific dates in a DD/MM/YY format
> ...


Hi KeeDa,

Noted on this, but did anyone here has the experience of submitting without specifying the country if its the same as letter head address? I have gotten the Reference letter and it will be time consuming to do it all over again


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

al4loy said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Noted on this, but did anyone here has the experience of submitting without specifying the country if its the same as letter head address? I have gotten the Reference letter and it will be time consuming to do it all over again


Yes, some have managed to get the assessment without mentioning the country. In fact, I've never heard them replying back to the applicants for a revised document just for this reason.


----------



## al4loy (Apr 7, 2010)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, some have managed to get the assessment without mentioning the country. In fact, I've never heard them replying back to the applicants for a revised document just for this reason.


Thanks KeeDa for the info, appreciate it.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1- Mention the same designation as it appears on paper and your payslips, but mention Software Engineering skills.
> 
> 2- Yes you can, but do keep managers and HRs in those companies informed about your plans so that they cooperate in case of job verification.


Thank you for your valuable inputs.  Arey they calling up the persons who are providing SD or the company itself?

One question which is unrelated to this is :

I will have the 55 points after my assessment:
Btech(Electronics & Telecommunication ) : 15
Work Experience: 0 (I have 4 years of WE and it will be deducted as Electrnonics telecom & SE are not closely related) 
Age (25):30
PTE( S:90, L:81, R:79, W: 75) : 10 (though I intend to appear for PTE once more to claim 20 points) 

So, I am planning to apply for NSW nomination for 190 VISA. Do you have any rough idea how much time it takes for the nomination. I found out in some forum that They consider high DIBP points, English Lang. score, Work exprience etc in the mentioned order while sending out nomination.

Thanks,
Pradyush


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

*Roles and Responsibilities Clarification*

Hi All,

I would like to apply for skills assessment in ACS for 261313 code.

I have written the roles and responsibilities as below:

• Analysing the client’s requirements for in-house application project called “XXX”.
• Doing Proof of Concept to identify suitable software.
• Estimating efforts required to accomplish the tasks.
• Preparing high level and low level design documents in accordance with requirements.
• Developing program in Java/J2EE technology in adherence to development guidelines and quality standards.
• Unit testing and debugging.
• Implementing the changes in production.
• Maintaining “YYY” project and providing technical support for operations team.
• Mentoring junior team members and assisting them in Java coding.

Could someone please clarify the below:

1) Whether the above R&R looks normal or is it more generic?
2) Is anything needs to be changed in the above ist of duties?
3) How can we make sure that it covers atleast 65% of the nominated occupation?
4) Is there any best thread which explains more about R&R?

Kindly clarify. Thank you in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pradyush said:


> Thank you for your valuable inputs.  Arey they calling up the persons who are providing SD or the company itself?
> 
> One question which is unrelated to this is :
> 
> ...


I don't but this thread should help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> I don't but this thread should help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/794057-nsw-state-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


Need your guidance. 
My ACS is getting expired on January 2016. I have already submitted EOI and waiting for invitation. If i do not get invitation by January do i need to proces ACS again. One of friend was telling me not to, since at the time of EOI submission the ACS should be valid.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to apply for skills assessment in ACS for 261313 code.
> 
> ...


Your RnR looks quite like mine, except that I have more points in mine. Try and add some more depending on how long you have been employed. Don't hesitate to add irrelevant ones- for instance, mine had interviews and training too.

1. Well balanced, keep it this way. There is no need for it to be technical. Generic works just fine.
2. Maybe add some more points or elaborate the existing ones in more detail.
3. Match them up with those required for your ANZSCO from ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf
4. None that I know of, but the pdf from #3 above should help.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Fanish said:


> Need your guidance.
> My ACS is getting expired on January 2016. I have already submitted EOI and waiting for invitation. If i do not get invitation by January do i need to proces ACS again. One of friend was telling me not to, since at the time of EOI submission the ACS should be valid.


ACS should be valid at the time of invitation. If you do not get invited by then, you will have to update your EOI with the new ACS assessment ID.


----------



## Gsun_ (Oct 17, 2013)

I am planning to apply for ACS assessment. I have few doubts need expert opinion. 

My Experience in IT
Company 1 : - 1.5 years 
Company 2 : - 0.5 Years
Company 3 : - 11.5 Years

Company 1 is closed, I have appointment and reliving letters. I am getting reference from supervisor. 
Company 2 is merged with another company. Now new company is not ready to give any kind of document. 
Though I have appointment and relieving. no bank or salary statements. Could not find any references. 

Education : Bsc computer science 3 years, PG MSc. Computer science 2 years

Q1 : My designation in all experience letters is Application developer, as I am a programmer. should I go for 261311 Analyst programmer or 261312 Developer programmer. ?
Q2 : I dont have enough documentation for company 2, should I mention the fact in a letter or leave it as a gap ? 

Note that I need 15 points from experience category. which is they should consider 8 years exp. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Gsun_ said:


> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment. I have few doubts need expert opinion.
> 
> My Experience in IT
> Company 1 : - 1.5 years
> ...


Hi,

For Q1, they're pretty similar, but to help you decide, check the ANZSCO descriptions for both occupations here: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf and then compare them with your actual roles and responsibilities in those employment episodes, then choose which one is closer.

For Q2, you can try to find someone who used to be a colleague of yours (preferably a supervisor) in the old company 2 who is willing to sign a statutory declaration stating that you worked in company 2 and had this and that roles and responsibilities. However, if you leave it out and just submit to ACS your experience from Co. 1 and Co.3 (total of 13 years) it might be sufficient to get 15 points for skilled employment, even if ACS deduct at most 5 years from that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rajaramsharma12 (Oct 4, 2015)

*ACS Work Experience Query*

Hi,

I have worked for same company in multiple countries, now as per ACS requirement I need to break my work experience based on each country for Skill assessment.
My query is.. can I upload same Work Experience letter to multiple work exp entries in ACS Work Experience Section?
My work experience letter lists all the countries I worked for.

Regards,
Raj


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS Assessment on 4th Jan as of now its on stage one. Following are my experience description:-

Completed 3 Years Diploma In Computer Science (Full Time)
Completed 3 Years Degree In Information Technology (Full Time)
Total Exp In Software Companies 7.10 Montsh
1st Company : 31-March-2008 To 20-May-2010
2nd Company : 24-May-2010 To 30 -Aug-2011
3rd Compnay: 01-Sep-2011 To 30-Dec-2011
4th Company: 02-Jan-2012 To 13-Dec-2013
5th Company : 19-Dec-2013 To 03-Sep-2015
6th Company : 15-Oct-2015 To Till Now(Not Included In Assessment as haven got letter from company)

I have applied under System Analyst Role.Can Mods/Experienced Expats please guide me how many years of experience will be considered positive for me. I am applying for NSW SS. I am having following score:-

Age:30
Exp: 10 :fingerscrossed:
Qualification : 15 :fingerscrossed:
NSW SS: 5 :fingerscrossed:


Once I get +ve assessment , I will apply for NSW SS. Please suggest. If i am on right path.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all,

I have done my ACS in April 2014, then I had exp of 7yrs for which i received 5 points, now my experience has increased by 2years but with a new company, can you please let me know is there any possibility of adding experience in the existing ACS or should I undergo ACS again ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*If you would like the additional work experience to be included* you will need to lodge a new application via the Online Application Form and select the option 'Linking to an Earlier' application. You will then need to enter your previous application number and password.


Also arrange for New Reference Letter for your experience that was current when you applied for ACS to prove THAT you are still doing the same R&R for which ACS assessed you.


For CURRENT EMPLOYMENT you will have to arrange for R&R letter relevant to Nominated Occupation.


*General Questions | Can I renew or Revalidate my ACS Result Letter?*





singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have done my ACS in April 2014, then I had exp of 7yrs for which i received 5 points, now my experience has increased by 2years but with a new company, can you please let me know is there any possibility of adding experience in the existing ACS or should I undergo ACS again ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Jeeten for the reply. I have few more questions, could you please answer ?
Do I need to pay the entire amount 500$ for adding new experience ?
Only for the new experience I am adding, I need to add Statutory declaration, experience letters right ? Previous experiences statutory declaration, exp letters will hold the same, I need not change them right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you will have to pay the entire amount as this will be treated as a New application.

For CURRENT EMPLOYMENT you will have to arrange for R&R letter relevant to Nominated Occupation.

IF your Current employment exactly coincides with the ACS application date then you need not apply for New reference letter for your previous experience.





singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks Jeeten for the reply. I have few more questions, could you please answer ?
> Do I need to pay the entire amount 500$ for adding new experience ?
> Only for the new experience I am adding, I need to add Statutory declaration, experience letters right ? Previous experiences statutory declaration, exp letters will hold the same, I need not change them right?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes you will have to pay the entire amount as this will be treated as a New application.
> 
> For CURRENT EMPLOYMENT you will have to arrange for R&R letter relevant to Nominated Occupation.
> 
> IF your Current employment exactly coincides with the ACS application date then you need not apply for New reference letter for your previous experience.


Thanks Jeeten, I have one last question , please answer
I have applied for ACS on 11 march and got it on 5th may 2014. I have changed company in mid February 2014 but not included the current company in ACS(company joined after feb 2014). I have included complete experience of old company(pre feb 2014)
Now I just need to add my new company, so I guess I need not add old companies R&R and declaration right ?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have small doubt regarding the EOI when I applied for NSW. I am not claiming any points for Experience and while filling the EOI I have marked my current job experience as Related to job occupation as 'NO'. But Acs letter says after december the job is relevant. As I filed EOI on 12/01/2016.
Shall I add another work exprience coloumn for my current employement (ending the last one to dec) and write Related to job occupation as 'YES' from Jan and put 'to date' for the same.

Or can leave it like that as technically , I will not be getting any points for next 3 years.

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you are correct, no need to include your previous company R&R and stat declaration.

For CURRENT EMPLOYMENT you will have to arrange for R&R letter relevant to Nominated Occupation.





singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks Jeeten, I have one last question , please answer
> I have applied for ACS on 11 march and got it on 5th may 2014. I have changed company in mid February 2014 but not included the current company in ACS(company joined after feb 2014). I have included complete experience of old company(pre feb 2014)
> Now I just need to add my new company, so I guess I need not add old companies R&R and declaration right ?


----------



## Aloyssia (Jan 10, 2016)

Chetu said:


> For starters . I have my work experience assessed only from October 2010 though I started working from July 2008 . Leaving out exactly my first two years of experience because my degree in computer science was equivalent to AQF major . A lot others have their 4 years left out because their degrees were Either AQF minor or not closely related the job code being assessed . Seniors pls help us throw light on this .


The document https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf has a section called 
SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE. It states that 
All relevant work experience completed after the Skill Level Requirement Met 
Date will be considered Skilled Employment and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test. The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is NOT included as Skilled Employment and is NOT eligible for points under the skilled migration points test. 

So in order to be eligible for points you have to work for a certain number of years if your occupation under SOL is Software Engineer . For ICT major thats closely related to your field its 2 years , for ICT major thats not closely related to your field its 4 years and so on


----------



## nochance_ss (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi, I am new to the form andtrying to understand how ACS will assess my profile/ Points i'll score.

I am B.E. in electronics and Instrumentation having 9 years of experience in IT/ NOC operations (Cisco ). out of 9 years have got 4+ years of local experience (Australia).

I will apply for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer however what i believe my qualification is not directly related to my experience.

Could any one please shade some light on how many points would I score?

thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nochance_ss said:


> Hi, I am new to the form andtrying to understand how ACS will assess my profile/ Points i'll score.
> 
> I am B.E. in electronics and Instrumentation having 9 years of experience in IT/ NOC operations (Cisco ). out of 9 years have got 4+ years of local experience (Australia).
> 
> ...


1. Find out which occupation best matches with your work experience by comparing work duties listed for each ACS assessed occupation from ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf. I guess it would be 263111 in your case.

2. Study the core units requirement for 263111 from the same pdf and match them with your BE course contents. If they are not a close match (which I believe will be the case), you will have to submit an RPL type application to ACS. This will also mean that 6 out of your total 9 years of work experience will not be eligible to be counted towards work points. These would be the initial 6 years of your work experience as a CNSE.

3. You will therefore be left with 9-6=3 years of skilled work experience. If these 3 years were from your Australian work experience, you will gain 10 points for work experience. If not, then 5 points.

Thus,
Education = 15 points.
Work = 10 or 5 points.


----------



## nochance_ss (Jan 20, 2016)

*RPL Query*

Thanks you for your help! much appreciated.

Based on the info provided, I still need to apply for acs assessment under general category and if it has insufficient ICT, ACS will advise to go for RPL?


Also, Would you be able to advise how do i prepare RPL reports?

Regards,
Sumit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nochance_ss said:


> Thanks you for your help! much appreciated.
> 
> Based on the info provided, I still need to apply for acs assessment under general category and if it has insufficient ICT, ACS will advise to go for RPL?
> 
> ...


Yes, Sumit. They will advice you to pay additional 50 AUD (I think) and convert your application to RPL type application.

I personally don't have any experience with RPL myself, but I may be able to send you some sample reports. PM me your email address.


----------



## nochance_ss (Jan 20, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, Sumit. They will advice you to pay additional 50 AUD (I think) and convert your application to RPL type application.
> 
> I personally don't have any experience with RPL myself, but I may be able to send you some sample reports. PM me your email address.


Thanks again! *<SNIP>Removed personal information.*


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

*notary done on backside of the page in India*

Hi, i am new to this forum and just starting to collect all the docs for ACS assessment... have done my notary on work exp and ref letter from my previous company in india BUT the notary guy did the notary on backside of the page.. is it ok for ACS? when asked, he said the rule changed like 4 years ago and all the notary is done on backside of the page .. is it true?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

patelmilanb said:


> Hi, i am new to this forum and just starting to collect all the docs for ACS assessment... have done my notary on work exp and ref letter from my previous company in india BUT the notary guy did the notary on backside of the page.. is it ok for ACS? when asked, he said the rule changed like 4 years ago and all the notary is done on backside of the page .. is it true?


I dont think it will be okay. Notary has to be visible on each page you upload. ( True copy seal).

Well try another notary. your uploading docs should have the notary seal on the main page.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Regarding RPL query.

well Having gone through RPL. I can say that its officially " Pain in the..."

its a long document where you will have to fill in how did you learn the ICT topics (either during your college or during OJT) Describe the scenarios where you applied it in your office.
2 project reports with the clients names and details of project is also important.

I wrote it with intention of putting anyone to sleep.( PhD suckers). to much information. Please avoid asking for the copy as ACS is pretty tough on plagiarism. But you have to write so many ICT related key words.

I learnt this trick in my MBA exam. fill junk with key words.

it took me 2 good weeks to write- re write. I submitted 550$ fees and in 3 days time I got my ACS report.

I guess they may not even look at it. but if you have to then jump on and write.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I have done my ACS on 18th Sep 2014.

Here is the result: 

The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/02 - 08/12 (10yrs 1mths)
Dates: 08/12 - 06/14 (1yrs 10mths) 

I am still working with the same company. I have an updated experience letter from my employer till sep 2014 with same roles and responsibilities as mentioned in my experience letter shared with ACS. 
However, my employer is refusing to provide any detailed experience letter post sep 2014.

In such case, what should be my Start and end date of employment in EOI?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my ACS on 18th Sep 2014.
> 
> ...


07-2002 to 07-2006 = Ex-Employer, not-relevant.
08-2006 to 08-2012 = Ex-Employer, relevant.
08-2012 to 09-2014 = Current-Employer, relevant.
09-2014 to <blank> = Current=Employer, not-relevant.

You still get maximum possible points for employment (15) but marking the period for which you won't be able to provide evidence of skilled employment would mean not having to upload it either.

The ones that you mark relevant may be verified from your employers, and so make sure that although your employer isn't cooperating now, they do at least cooperate for (and answer positively for) the period up to Sep-2014.


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

patelmilanb said:


> Hi, i am new to this forum and just starting to collect all the docs for ACS assessment... have done my notary on work exp and ref letter from my previous company in india BUT the notary guy did the notary on backside of the page.. is it ok for ACS? when asked, he said the rule changed like 4 years ago and all the notary is done on backside of the page .. is it true?


is your notary done in London?


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> 07-2002 to 07-2006 = Ex-Employer, not-relevant.
> 08-2006 to 08-2012 = Ex-Employer, relevant.
> 08-2012 to 09-2014 = Current-Employer, relevant.
> 09-2014 to <blank> = Current=Employer, not-relevant.
> ...


Is one supposed to be employed in the 'relevant' field at the moment to be qualified for a particular skill and hence PR? Or a person employed in some other occupation at the moment but with the 'past' relevant experience is still eligible for PR? A friend was a Marine Engineer but left that field after about 4-5 yrs and now works in a completely different field. Is he eligible for PR under "Marine Engineer" skill category assuming that it's in SOL and the person has 60 points in total?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> Is one supposed to be employed in the 'relevant' field at the moment to be qualified for a particular skill and hence PR? Or a person employed in some other occupation at the moment but with the 'past' relevant experience is still eligible for PR? A friend was a Marine Engineer but left that field after about 4-5 yrs and now works in a completely different field. Is he eligible for PR under "Marine Engineer" skill category assuming that it's in SOL and the person has 60 points in total?


The requirement is to have a positive skills assessment. There is no (or at least I haven't seen any) such mandate as to how many years since not having worked in the occupation makes someone un-skilled. I guess it depends on the assessing body for his past occupation. If they (whoever assesses 'Marine Engineer') have no concerns about this 4 years gap of his and can certify him as skilled in that occupation, there isn't any problem. However, they certainly will deem his current latest 4 years as not relevant to his occupation and he will not be able to count these years for points. If he can come up with 60 points with a positive skills assessment for that occupation on the SOL, has competent English, and is of the right age; he definitely qualifies for the 189 PR.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi experts, 

I am new to this forum. I have gone through various threads on this forum which has helped but I am confused with regards to ACS assessment.

I have BCA from IGNOU and have 8.10 years of experience as linux system admin.
when I checked the course content of BCA, there was only 1 or 2 modules related to sys admin.
Also, I am not sure what ANZSCO code to use (263111?). 

please advice:
1. what code to use.
2. how many years of deduction is expected.

waiting for help at the earliest.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

You will need to get a positive skills assessment from ACS and ACS requires you to have a combination of education/experience to pass the skills assessment for relevant ANZSCO Code.

You will have to go through the following documents to better understand the process and identify relevant ANZSCO Code.

*Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants
*

*ACS Summary of Criteria*


*ANZSCO Descriptions*




rajat_delhi said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have gone through various threads on this forum which has helped but I am confused with regards to ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

i have gone through the above links. still confused.

At least 65% of the ICT units in your qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation.
At least 65% of the duties and responsibilities listed in the employment reference letters must be relevant to the nominated occupation

I am sure about the second point but not clear about the first.
So if 65% of ICT units in my qualification is not relavant to my nominated occupation, what do I loose?

Also, system admin comes under ANZSCO code 262113 which CSOL and not SOL. 
what is the impact? I am not clear abou the difference between SOL and CSOL. How does it affect my application.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rajat_delhi said:


> i have gone through the above links. still confused.
> 
> At least 65% of the ICT units in your qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation.
> At least 65% of the duties and responsibilities listed in the employment reference letters must be relevant to the nominated occupation
> ...


Check Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. If not 65% then you will end up losing 4 years instead of 2.

If your occupation is only in the CSOL and not in the SOL, then you will be left with only the 190 (state nominated) PR option and not the 189 independent PR.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Can someone please help. 263111 says network system administrator. On ACS, it also says operating system (Linux /Unix). Can I as a system administrator, use 263111. Also if I select wrong code, what will ACS do? Reject or give option to change the code? Will it incur fee again?


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> 07-2002 to 07-2006 = Ex-Employer, not-relevant.
> 08-2006 to 08-2012 = Ex-Employer, relevant.
> 08-2012 to 09-2014 = Current-Employer, relevant.
> 09-2014 to <blank> = Current=Employer, not-relevant.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.

Since my entire work experience is from the same employer , I think I can skip 
"07-2002 to 07-2006 = Current-employer, not-relevant. " even though this will be mentioned in my experience letter. Is that OK?

>>The ones that you mark relevant may be verified from your employers, and so make sure that although your employer isn't cooperating now, they do at least cooperate for (and answer positively for) the period up to Sep-2014.
My employer has provided the experience letter in their letterhead with proper signature and seal, so why should they answer negatively about it?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Since my entire work experience is from the same employer , I think I can skip
> "07-2002 to 07-2006 = Current-employer, not-relevant. " even though this will be mentioned in my experience letter. Is that OK?


I suggest you don't skip anything. Mention everything and mark relevant/ not-relevant. You are required to state all your employments- now as well as later on during visa processing and in form 80/ 1221.



ckalyanii said:


> >>The ones that you mark relevant may be verified from your employers, and so make sure that although your employer isn't cooperating now, they do at least cooperate for (and answer positively for) the period up to Sep-2014.
> My employer has provided the experience letter in their letterhead with proper signature and seal, so why should they answer negatively about it?


I just said that because your employer refused to issue you a new reference now. I meant- it is fine if they refuse any new reference now, but they should stand behind the earlier reference they had given.


----------



## Sandhya_E (Jan 28, 2016)

*Help me to understand ACS Result*

Hello All, 

Please help me to understand my ACS result. 
I have 8+ years of experience, employed since 2007. Below is the result i received from ACS. 
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (System Administrator) of the ANZCO Code
The Following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (System Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 3/10 - 10/13 (3 yrs 7 Mths)
Position: Project Lead
Employer: xxxx
Country: xxxx

Dates 10/13-01/16 (2 yrs 3 Mths)
Position: Professional System Administrator
Employer: xxxx
Country: xxxx

Can anyone help me know 
1)	how many years deducted?
2)	how many points i am going to claim for this? 
3)	Age 30, Education 4 yers B.Tech….Will I be getting 60 points ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sandhya_E said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please help me to understand my ACS result.
> 
> ...


After March-2014 till current- this would give you no points for work if the "Country" states anything other than Australia. 5 points if it is Australia.


----------



## Sandhya_E (Jan 28, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> After March-2014 till current- this would give you no points for work if the "Country" states anything other than Australia. 5 points if it is Australia.



Thanks for the reply. 

Age 30, Education 4 yers B.Tech….Will I be getting 60 points ? with above ACS result.

If not, Is that there any way or possibility for eligibility ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sandhya_E said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Age 30, Education 4 yers B.Tech….Will I be getting 60 points ? with above ACS result.
> 
> If not, Is that there any way or possibility for eligibility ?


Age: 30 points.
BTech: 15 points.
Work: 0 points (if overseas, 5 points if Australian)
English: ?
---

So calculate accordingly based on your work location (if Australian or not) and your English test scores.

You may also be eligible for +5 partner points if your partner can be assessed positively on any occupation on the *SOL* and can score for at least *competent English*.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi,

I have done BCA from IGNOU. I was reading on this forum that its is considered as ICT major but not closely related to ANZSCO 263111.
So in this case the deduction is 4 years. Can someone please confirm if the this deduction is over the 2 year deduction for skill atainment?
Am I going to loose 6 years?
I need to know how many years will I be loosing with regards to experience.

my total experience is 9 years and losing 6 will be a huge setback.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rajat_delhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done BCA from IGNOU. I was reading on this forum that its is considered as ICT major but not closely related to ANZSCO 263111.
> So in this case the deduction is 4 years. Can someone please confirm if the this deduction is over the 2 year deduction for skill atainment?
> ...


If you've heard about your degree requiring 4 years for 263111, then it would be 4 years of your initial years when you started working as 263111. Just 4 and not 4 over 2 or anything of that sort.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> If you've heard about your degree requiring 4 years for 263111, then it would be 4 years of your initial years when you started working as 263111. Just 4 and not over 2 or anything of that sort.


hi,

I completed BCA in 2005 and formal work started from 2007 till now. so I have 9 years of exp.
so ACS will deduct 4 years and I will be left with *5 years*. Is that correct?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rajat_delhi said:


> hi,
> 
> I completed BCA in 2005 and formal work started from 2007 till now. so I have 9 years of exp.
> so ACS will deduct 4 years and I will be left with *5 years*. Is that correct?


Correct- assuming that you already know (from some other case perhaps) that BCA + your occupation requires 4 years deduction.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Guys,

Need advice.

I am starting to collect refferals for ACS assessment.

Company 1
March 2007 to Jan 2009
Trying to get Referral. If not, will try to get the SD.


Company 2
Jan 2009 to Jan 2013
Trying to get Referral. If not, will try to get the SD.

Company 3
Jan 2013 - till date
Trying to get Referral. If not, will try to get the SD.

Questions related to SD.

1. Should the manager/sup be the last reporting to or can be any Manager if I have worked under multiple managers.
I am asking this because it is highly likely that the last manager I reported to is now no longer associated with the organization.

2. In case of SD, DIBP/ACS verify the SD by contacting the HR of the company? what do they verify? Designation/date or the responsibilies also?
If I get the referral, will they still verify it?

I am a Linux system admin but will have to modify RnR to match up to Computer Networks and system Engineer (263111) as its available in SOL.
Will it have any impact anywhere during the application process?
please help.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Is is okay to get your skills assessed with another ANZSCO Code? My ACS result is expiring on April. 

I am just thinking that this may raise issues later when DIBP can ask me that why did I use another ANZSCO code in the past. Is there any one who has done the same and received positive results?


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

263111 also has sys admin tasks. I am thinking to tweak RnR to match more contents with it so that it covers 65% of described tasks. If you do not get the invite till April, you will have to get the skills re-assessed. 
I had read on the same forum that people have made some changes to their RnR to match 263111 as there are no openings for us 
I am not sure how DIBP will react on this.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

rajat_delhi said:


> 263111 also has sys admin tasks. I am thinking to tweak RnR to match more contents with it so that it covers 65% of described tasks. If you do not get the invite till April, you will have to get the skills re-assessed.
> I had read on the same forum that people have made some changes to their RnR to match 263111 as there are no openings for us
> I am not sure how DIBP will react on this.


True mate, after trying very hard to get marks on PTE, now its very hard to sit and wait for a code which doesn't have much of the movement.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I suggest you don't skip anything. Mention everything and mark relevant/ not-relevant. You are required to state all your employments- now as well as later on during visa processing and in form 80/ 1221.
> 
> 
> I just said that because your employer refused to issue you a new reference now. I meant- it is fine if they refuse any new reference now, but they should stand behind the earlier reference they had given.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> After March-2014 till current- this would give you no points for work if the "Country" states anything other than Australia. 5 points if it is Australia.



Age: 30
Education: The ACS result that you have mentioned does not include anything about the assessment of your education by ACS. If included, you can claim 15 otherwise 0 unless you get it re-assessed by some other authority
Experience: 0 (+5 if it is from Australia)
English: ?
Partner skill: ? if applicable
you can check for state sponsorship and can acquired an additional 5 points.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

anyone?


----------



## derevko (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi.
I'm planning to do acs assessment soon and going to apply for code 263111. I have 5 years experience but most likely acs will deduct 4 yrs because of my bachelor in telecommunication engineering.
Earlier this year jan 2016, i just moved to new company.

1. As most likely i won't be able to claim points for my experience, do i need to submit my current employment as well for the assessment? I'm planning to get only positive assessment from acs here.
2. If i don't claim any points for experience, will there be a problem when i submit EOI, such as where i need to state my current employment in the application.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

derevko said:


> Hi.
> I'm planning to do acs assessment soon and going to apply for code 263111. I have 5 years experience but most likely acs will deduct 4 yrs because of my bachelor in telecommunication engineering.
> Earlier this year jan 2016, i just moved to new company.
> 
> ...


1. No, you don't have to.
2. No problem. Mention the work experience, but mark it as not-relevant.


----------



## derevko (Jan 25, 2016)

Another question. Is it necessary to get the SD notarized in the same country where you work? 
Because my colleague has gone back to our hometown and i can get the sd notarized in our country as well.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

have received ACS response today. It is positive.
However they have clubbed my experience with present employer with location as India. However my experience proof submitted had clearly mentioned this as split between India and brazil. 
While filing Eoi I will be submitting this as split experience I am sure. Will it impact me negatively later? Should I get the letter corrected from ACS even though there is no effect on points calculation?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rc4aus said:


> have received ACS response today. It is positive.
> However they have clubbed my experience with present employer with location as India. However my experience proof submitted had clearly mentioned this as split between India and brazil.
> While filing Eoi I will be submitting this as split experience I am sure. Will it impact me negatively later? Should I get the letter corrected from ACS even though there is no effect on points calculation?


They didn't club but gave it exactly as you filled it in their online web form (and not as per your job reference letter or other documents). If you still feel there is a mistake, then you can write to them at [email protected] and ask about possibility of receiving a revised result letter.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

I have already put a query to them.
My query is, will it matter later? If it will I will request for a re issue. A friend shared feedback that his was the same and dibp had no issue with it.
Any personal experiences like this one?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rc4aus said:


> I have already put a query to them.
> My query is, will it matter later? If it will I will request for a re issue. A friend shared feedback that his was the same and dibp had no issue with it.
> Any personal experiences like this one?


Yes, I too have heard that this isn't really a problem and DIBP does accept it. No need to get re-assessed. See if these threads let you connect with others who had the same situation:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...249-incorrect-designation-acs-assessment.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-mention-all-designations-only-last-held.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...designation-mentioned-only-last-held-acs.html


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

*Query regarding ACS resubmission*

Hi Guys,

I had received +ve ACS 2 years back which has already expired last week. Now I have following questions:

1) 2 yrs back I hired a Visa consultant for my Visa processing, he only did everything related to ACS for skill assessment on behalf of me. Now I am planning to lodge EOI by myself.
Can I resubmit an expired skill assessment to ACS and that too with the same account?

2) If yes, will it not send my details to consultant's account, I really do not want this to happen. 
Can I resubmit form different account or will it be better to file a fresh skill assessment with new account? Any major difference in resubmitting and fresh skill assessment?

3) In September16, I am going to complete 10 years of exp. which will get extra 5 points (deducting 2 yrs). Should I wait till September but it will delay the lodging EOI?

ANZCODE 261313
ACS Submit: 19-DEC-2013
ACS +ve: 12-Mar-2014

Thanks & Regards,
DeepsIn


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

DeepsIn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had received +ve ACS 2 years back which has already expired last week. Now I have following questions:
> 
> ...


1&2) You need to lodge a new application. Explained here: https://www.acs.org.au/migration-sk...ns/can-i-renew-or-revalidate-my-result-letter

3) You need not wait till September. Get assessed now and earn 7.x years worth of skilled experience. File the EOI and leave the ToDate field blank (for as long as you continue to work in the same employment). The system will award you additional points when your skilled experience becomes 8 years worth (i.e. in September 2016) if this EOI has not resulted in an invite by then.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> 1&2) You need to lodge a new application. Explained here: https://www.acs.org.au/migration-sk...ns/can-i-renew-or-revalidate-my-result-letter
> 
> 3) You need not wait till September. Get assessed now and earn 7.x years worth of skilled experience. File the EOI and leave the ToDate field blank (for as long as you continue to work in the same employment). The system will award you additional points when your skilled experience becomes 8 years worth (i.e. in September 2016) if this EOI has not resulted in an invite by then.


Thank you so much for quick reply. It really helps a lot.

One more question please: 
As you mentioned, "The system will award you additional points when your skilled experience becomes 8 years", but my doubt is, originally, ACS would have assessed for less than 8 years, then how EOI system will calculate and award extra points? Are there 2 different calculations for EOI & ACS or how exactly does it work?:confused2:
(may be I am confusing you as I am confused a bit because 1st time I'm going to lodge by myself.)

Please answer above question.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

DeepsIn said:


> Thank you so much for quick reply. It really helps a lot.
> 
> One more question please:
> As you mentioned, "The system will award you additional points when your skilled experience becomes 8 years", but my doubt is, originally, ACS would have assessed for less than 8 years, then how EOI system will calculate and award extra points? Are there 2 different calculations for EOI & ACS or how exactly does it work?:confused2:
> ...


ACS does not really award you years of experience nor points. They simply state a month+year since when you can claim yourself to be "skilled" in the nominated occupation. Your outcome letter will say "skilled since September-2008" irrespective of when you get your assessment done (now or in September). If you file your EOI now, then September-2008 till today (March-2016) is a little less than 8 years and hence the EOI system will award you only 10 points under the skilled work experience category. If you continue to work in the same occupation and have therefore left the ToDate for your current employment blank in your EOI, in September-2016, the system will count your skilled experience as equivalent to 8+ years and hence award you a total of 15 points for work experience. Leaving the ToDate blank in your EOI is a signal to the system that you continue to work in the same skilled occupation and would therefore like to consider post-ACS time period too towards points calculations.

See if these links help you further understand the concept:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xperince-after-acs-skill-assement-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...unt-post-acs-experience-eoi-points-claim.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/834897-acs-result-today-3.html


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks again for the detailed clarification, now I am clear with the next step.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

rc4aus said:


> have received ACS response today. It is positive.
> However they have clubbed my experience with present employer with location as India. However my experience proof submitted had clearly mentioned this as split between India and brazil.
> While filing Eoi I will be submitting this as split experience I am sure. Will it impact me negatively later? Should I get the letter corrected from ACS even though there is no effect on points calculation?


Send them an email - they usually get back to you quickly with a corrected letter.


----------



## karankhanna4207 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Relevant Exp Calculation*

Hello,

I did my Bachelors in Computer Science 2007-2011

My last semester(8th) was an internship in Infosys which started in Feb 2011 --June 2011

I got permanently Employed by Infosys from July 2011 to July 2013. 
I Later joined another company in September 2013 and I am working till date

My experience letter from Infosys shows it as joining date from July 2011 to September 2013.

Now I am applying for ANZ code 261112(systems Analyst) since I am working as SAP Functional Consultant from last 4.5 years.

1) Will my 2 years get deducted and Skilled Met date will be from July 2013? If yes I will fulfill the criteria of meeting 2 years relevant experience and can file my skills assessment.

2) However to consider 5 points for 3 years relevant experience I need to file my EOI in July 2016 if my Skilled Met date according to ACS is July 2013. This means I have to wait 3 months more to file EOI

However if I take my internship into consideration and submit the skills assessment will they count this in suitability period. If they do and write Skilled Met date as Feb 2013 then I will be considered for 5 points and be able to file my EOI as soon as I have my skilled assessment done


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

karankhanna4207 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I did my Bachelors in Computer Science 2007-2011
> 
> ...


Hi,

Answers to your queries:

1. The number of years that ACS will deduct is something that no one can tell for certainty. In your case it is very very likely that it is going to be only 2 years as you have an education in ICT. But keep in mind that it is not just the general field of education that matters. It is how relevant the R&Rs are when it comes to the skill code you have selected for yourself.

2. You need not wait to file EOI. If both past and current employment episodes are assessed as positive, once you cross the 3-year threshold, the Skillselect system automatically credits 5 points. All you need to do is leave the Employment episode end date for your current employment as blank.

3. You can choose to distinguish between internship and permanent employment for your Infosys episode. There is no specific relieving documents that Infosys gives out as they do not distinguish between trainee and permanent employee. (I am an ex "Infoscion" myself  ) . For the sake of honesty, if I was in your place, I would have mentioned that in my R&R letter. You can leave the decision to the assessor.

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## karankhanna4207 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Varun,

Thanks for that quick info .

1) Since the experience letter itself states that the employment was done from July 2011 to Sep 2013, I dont think internship will be considered . One more thing why internship wont be considered is because only the work experience after finishing your graduation is counted . Since this internship was overlapping with my graduation time period ,I dont think it will be considered

2) If the ACS letter states as Skilled Met Date as July 13, Then the points DIAC allocate for work experience will be counted from July 2013 and if I Apply EOI supposedly in April then it is not 3 years and hence 5 points wont be given. I wont get an ITA. Only after July 2016 it will be considered? Correct me if I am wrong here

Can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## immigrant82 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Deduction for Electrical Engineering*

Hi All,
Any idea how many years will be deducted in ACS evaluation in my case?
I am an electrical engineering graduate from India with 7.5 years experience as 261311 - Analyst Programmer


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

immigrant82 said:


> Hi All, Any idea how many years will be deducted in ACS evaluation in my case? I am an electrical engineering graduate from India with 7.5 years experience as 261311 - Analyst Programmer


 you will have to apply through RPL . 6 years deduction is highly likely


----------



## immigrant82 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi Aus_NZ_Expat,

Being a registered immigrant agent i thought your reply should have been more accurate. Did you experienced this with any of your clients? because i think your information does not matches with the ACS guidelines. 
Electrical Engineering degree should be either ICT major or ICT minor. There is no question it could be Non ICT. RPL is required only if the degree does not have any element of ICT. For example history graduate nominates for a programmer job.
ICT Major or minor is only debatable. 
If treated as ICT minor deduction could be 6 years (Education not closely related to nominated occupation). 
If treated as ICT major deduction could be 4 years (Education not closely related to nominated occupation)
Anyway RPL is surely out of question.




Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> you will have to apply through RPL . 6 years deduction is highly likely


----------



## karankhanna4207 (Mar 24, 2016)

Suppose my CV/Offer letter which I am gonna upload has 10 pages... Do I need to have this notary stamp and other things on each and every page or just the first and last page would suffice?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

immigrant82 said:


> Hi Aus_NZ_Expat,
> 
> Being a registered immigrant agent i thought your reply should have been more accurate. Did you experienced this with any of your clients? because i think your information does not matches with the ACS guidelines.
> Electrical Engineering degree should be either ICT major or ICT minor. There is no question it could be Non ICT. RPL is required only if the degree does not have any element of ICT. For example history graduate nominates for a programmer job.
> ...


Immigrant82,
Please understand that The ACS has not prescribed the titles of degrees which may or which may not contain ICT related content. But rather, they have prescribed the ICT content required as a percentage value of the total course units, for a qualification to be assessed as an ICT major or ICT minor under the ACS ICT skills assessment process.

Whilst there maybe chances that your degree may contain the required ICT content (minor or major), one can't estimate this without having access to documentation on the courses taken towards your bachelor degree in electrical engineering. 

Furthermore, there have been quite a few instances wherein professionals with degrees in electrical engineering have applied and have been positively assessed through the RPL route. Some of them also applied for a points test advice with vetassess as ACS does not comment on the bachelor degrees when applying through the RPL route.

Our response to your query isn't to mislead you or get into arguments. Our response is to clarify that the question raised on the forum was generic and ergo, the answer to it was of general nature based on minimum available information.

Cheers!


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Peculiar, really. I would (ordinarily) expect someone originally from the UK to have a more masterful command of the English language. Strange how we can find ourselves on the receiving end of the blade with which we intend to cut others, isn't it?

It is extremely poor form to ***** on a guy that's trying to help and give as candid a response as he can. 




immigrant82 said:


> Hi Aus_NZ_Expat,
> 
> Being a registered immigrant agent i thought your reply should have been more accurate. Did you experienced this with any of your clients? because i think your information does not matches with the ACS guidelines.


----------



## karankhanna4207 (Mar 24, 2016)

Suppose my CV/Offer letter which I am gonna upload has 10 pages... Do I need to have this notary stamp and other things on each and every page or just the first and last page would suffice?

Can anyone tell me about this?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

karankhanna4207 said:


> Suppose my CV/Offer letter which I am gonna upload has 10 pages... Do I need to have this notary stamp and other things on each and every page or just the first and last page would suffice?
> 
> Can anyone tell me about this?


If it's an offer letter, it's always safer to attest each page. Copies do not have to contain a "notary stamp" as such. As long as the copy is certified with a stamp stating "Certified true copy" or similar and also stamped with the details of the authorized individual certifying the copy it should be fine. Cheers!


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

*Hello Friends*

Hi,

I have one quick query and I thank you in advance for guiding me.
I am going to apply for ACS this weekend. I did notarized (True copy) my previous exp letters, SD, Degree cert,etc in India.

BUT, I am unable to get certified True Copy for my current Emp Reference letter in saudi arabia as they dont know the process. I checked with Certified Translators, Lawyers, etc but they dont have the notarization concept and the stamps are in arabic.

My question is Can I send my original Emp Ref letter to India via a person who is travelling tomorrow and get it notarized in India.? Will that be accepted by ACS.?

Please help me in this regard. Thanks a LOT.!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sheiky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one quick query and I thank you in advance for guiding me.
> I am going to apply for ACS this weekend. I did notarized (True copy) my previous exp letters, SD, Degree cert,etc in India.
> ...


of course, yes.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

immigrant82 said:


> Hi Aus_NZ_Expat,
> 
> Being a registered immigrant agent i thought your reply should have been more accurate. Did you experienced this with any of your clients? because i think your information does not matches with the ACS guidelines.
> Electrical Engineering degree should be either ICT major or ICT minor. There is no question it could be Non ICT. RPL is required only if the degree does not have any element of ICT. For example history graduate nominates for a programmer job.
> ...


I am an Electrical engineer from a very reputed institute in India. I was asked to use RPL mode and ACS deducted 6 years of my experience for Software programmer code.

I am not sure why the agent are providing incorrect information.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> of course, yes.


Hi sheiky,

Why don`t you check with Indian Embassy in Saudi Arabia? They will be able to do that easily.
Off-course you can get it notarized from India and is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info Keeda.



KeeDa said:


> sheiky said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestion Kalyani. Sure, I will contact the Indian Embassy in KSA tomorrow regarding this true copy validation.





ckalyanii said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > of course, yes.
> ...


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

ckalyanii said:


> I am an Electrical engineer from a very reputed institute in India. I was asked to use RPL mode and ACS deducted 6 years of my experience for Software programmer code.
> 
> I am not sure why the agent are providing incorrect information.


Please scroll back to page 116 of this thread and read our response to the aforementioned comment.

Has the ACS prescribed a Bachelor of Engineering degree in Electrical Engineering as an ICT degree? 

Did the so called "Agent" have access to your course content/transcripts?

Not questioning the reputation of the university however, is the university recognized by the Australian government's department of education and training? We are aware of cases wherein the ACS has rejected applications for skills assessment as the educational institution was not recognized. They were however "reputed" in India.

Has anyone advised the amount of ICT content that was studied during the course of the degree?

How much of this ICT content was highly relevant to the nominated occupation on the SOL/CSOL?

When a generic query is asked without providing additional information (documents can't be uploaded on the forum anyway), the answer is RPL. 

We also request that you please read the thread completely before arriving at any conclusions.

Cheers!


----------



## islamabad dude (Jun 10, 2014)

Need help from seniors. I have a 4 yr bachelors in telecommunications engineering. I have nearly 5 yrs of experience. Wuld i b able to apply for computer network professional and get an equivalence to a bachelor with 3 yrs minimum experience. I do have some it subjects in my course. Does anyone have any related acs result.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello All,

I applied for ACS early today 11th Apr. Within few hours it went to Stage 4. Nowadays I am seeing threads that ACS is processing the applications faster than expected. I will update once I get the result... :fingerscrossed:

Best Regards...


----------



## mitrafriend1987 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi All,
Me and my husband will be applying for ACS assessment soon in 261111 - ICT Business Analysts category
My husband's profile:
BE - IT
MBA - Telecom
Work profile - Telecom Business analyst
Work ex - 3.5 yrs

My Profile:
BE - ECE
MBA - Telecom
Work exp - Telecom Business analyst
Work exp - 3.10 Yrs

Can someone let me know the following:
Will we both be assessed positive for the skills?
How much years of work ex will be deducted for me and for my husband?

TIA


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

As I mentioned before I applied for ACS on 11th Apr and got the result by 15th Apr. It was a positive assessment. Have to wait for PTE-A next month as I didn't any slot for the month of April.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

mitrafriend1987 said:


> Hi All,
> Me and my husband will be applying for ACS assessment soon in 261111 - ICT Business Analysts category
> My husband's profile:
> BE - IT
> ...


Deductions will be 2 year for each of you.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mitrafriend1987 said:


> Hi All,
> Me and my husband will be applying for ACS assessment soon in 261111 - ICT Business Analysts category
> My husband's profile:
> BE - IT
> ...





trinkasharma said:


> Deductions will be 2 year for each of you.


BE ECE will most likely require 4 years (and not 2):

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ars-ielts-8-0-ece-chances-acs-assessment.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/298362-minimum-work-experience-189-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...954818-acs-ece-engineer-business-analyst.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1028474-acs-doubts-non-engineer-ece.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/1035121-security-specialist-262112-acs.html


----------



## mitrafriend1987 (Apr 12, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> BE ECE will most likely require 4 years (and not 2):
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ars-ielts-8-0-ece-chances-acs-assessment.html
> 
> ...


Will MBA in Telecom not be considered as ICT Major degree? Is MBA not recognized by ACS for assessment?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

mitrafriend1987 said:


> Will MBA in Telecom not be considered as ICT Major degree? Is MBA not recognized by ACS for assessment?


If your MBA has 50 % content in IT then it is an ICT degree. Expect two years deduction.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Keeda,

A friend of mine applied for ACS assessment for 'software tester' some months back but he doesnt get a call from any of the state.
He is considering doing the ACS assessment as a 'analyst programmer' afresh with new letter of experience from his employers.. Is there any issue if he does this?
Do he need to declare his earlier ACS assessment?


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I had submitted my ACS and today I have received an email to again send them SDs.
Can anybody who has recently submitted their ACS please share their SD format?

Not sure what went wrong 
Also, if in my previous company I worked at onsite for 6 months, do I need to mention that as well in SD?

Please advise.

TIA,


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone

I have got all the letters and SDs from my previous Organizations. For the current one can I get the SD from my colleague instead of my manager ? Will this work ? or do I need to get it from my manager (supervisor) only ?

I read here that ACS people call the company HR and get the details, do I need to share the HR email also ?? (here in my company there are various HRs and there is an HR per project assigned).

How can I make sure that when ACS people drop an email for verification they get to connect the right person ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mitrafriend1987 said:


> Will MBA in Telecom not be considered as ICT Major degree? Is MBA not recognized by ACS for assessment?


They do assess any degree that is relevant- i.e. has ICT subjects. Furthermore, they deduct number of years based on these subjects, their relevance to your nominated occupation and to the work you do. In your case, although your occupation and MBA seem closely relevant, your roles and responsibilities (as a Telecom Business Analyst) may not be closely related to ICT Business Analyst (or ICT Systems Analyst). You will have to find that out from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf (both core units and skills). I think I replied to you on some other thread perhaps. Been long since you posted your query. Have you received the assessment already? How did they assess?



ThunderDownUnder said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> A friend of mine applied for ACS assessment for 'software tester' some months back but he doesnt get a call from any of the state.
> He is considering doing the ACS assessment as a 'analyst programmer' afresh with new letter of experience from his employers.. Is there any issue if he does this?
> Do he need to declare his earlier ACS assessment?


Mate, he has to use the 'link to earlier' option in ACS and choose to get reassessed in a different occupation. He can provide revised documents from the same employer. We've seen software testers receiving positive outcome as software engineers if their skills did overlap here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../861994-software-tester-skill-assessment.html*



htgaus said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I had submitted my ACS and today I have received an email to again send them SDs.
> Can anybody who has recently submitted their ACS please share their SD format?
> ...


Although I cannot share with you my exact SDs, I may be able to help you identify the problems with yours or share with you a generic template. PM me your email ID.



Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have got all the letters and SDs from my previous Organizations. For the current one can I get the SD from my colleague instead of my manager ? Will this work ? or do I need to get it from my manager (supervisor) only ?
> 
> ...


ACS does not verify (call or email), but gives you the outcome based on the documents you submit. It is later at visa processing stage that DIBP may choose to have your claims (documents) verified by sending those to your HR. Many examples here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html*, and one posted a few minutes ago here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10301554-post21909.html*. They find out the right person to reach out to, and if they cannot, they may also pay a visit to your employer: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9812242-post20006.html*, *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9229578-post89.html*

You should therefore first try your best to get a reference from your employer/ HR instead, and look at other options (declaration from a colleague/ manager) as a last resort. I've myself used a declaration from a colleague, but that is only because the company policy did not allow for such a reference on their letter head. I informed them about having taken a declaration from colleague, and the HR is willing to verify the same should DIBP contact them. More details here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html*


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> ACS does not verify (call or email), but gives you the outcome based on the documents you submit. It is later at visa processing stage that DIBP may choose to have your claims (documents) verified by sending those to your HR. Many examples here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html*, and one posted a few minutes ago here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10301554-post21909.html*. They find out the right person to reach out to, and if they cannot, they may also pay a visit to your employer: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9812242-post20006.html*, *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9229578-post89.html*
> 
> You should therefore first try your best to get a reference from your employer/ HR instead, and look at other options (declaration from a colleague/ manager) as a last resort. I've myself used a declaration from a colleague, but that is only because the company policy did not allow for such a reference on their letter head. I informed them about having taken a declaration from colleague, and the HR is willing to verify the same should DIBP contact them. More details here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html*


Thanks Keeda for your detailed reply... My company policy is that they do not provide reference letter so i have to use SDs only. For HR information, I can inform my Unit HR and not sure how DIBP people will reach her ?? let me check with her if she can be one of the witness in that SDs

I want to submit ACS by Mid June... So that in July I have everything ready to submit EOI.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

htgaus said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I had submitted my ACS and today I have received an email to again send them SDs.
> Can anybody who has recently submitted their ACS please share their SD format?
> ...


It's mandatory to state the country in which you were employed. Your statutory declaration must be having the counties and dates which you have worked. Please refer to ACS GUIDELINES FOR APPLICANTS

Thanks


----------



## naga_g (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi,


I graduated from an Australian University but have worked overseas after graduating. How many years experience would I require to a positive skills assessment?


----------



## satnamsakshi (May 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone !!

I have one query, i am bca and 5 years experience(263111) how many years i can expect to be deducted after ACS.


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

It's normally 2 years. 2 years is the period which they count for your to get trained and become the real BA


----------



## satnamsakshi (May 14, 2015)

HI gssinOZ,

Thanks for your reply, i am network engineer not BA with full time bca.

How much years i can expect to be deduct after acs.


----------



## VolunteerMan (Jul 6, 2016)

*ACS assessment for volunteer employee*

hi guys,
Hello I have a question I hope someone will guide me,

I graduated my Masters in Information Technology in Australia then I came back to my country, I decided to work in a certain school as volunteer paid employee for about a year now, my question is do I need a tax declaration document to submit to ACS as supporting document for my voluntary work? the company pays me but no tax deduction since Im a voluntary employee?


----------



## janadhakshin (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello Guys,

One query. Does ACS gives 5 points for vendor certifications apart from Microsoft and Cisco.

For example. What about Symantec Certificates?

Regards,
Jana


----------



## janadhakshin (Sep 7, 2015)

satnamsakshi said:


> Hi Everyone !!
> 
> I have one query, i am bca and 5 years experience(263111) how many years i can expect to be deducted after ACS.


No deduction will happen if your experience is also in ICT Major related.

I have also done BCA assessment with 5.8 years and not even single month deducted.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from XXXXXXXXXX 2008 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Dates: 06/08 - 08/12 (4yrs 2mths)
Position: XXXXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/12 - 02/14 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Regards,
Jana


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

janadhakshin said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> One query. Does ACS gives 5 points for vendor certifications apart from Microsoft and Cisco.
> 
> ...


Do you mean to ask extra 5 points for every certification? Then no, that is not how it is. If your certification is assessed as a Diploma then 10 points for it. If you have a higher qualification too, and assessed as, say, AQF Bachelors, then 15 points for this highest qualification, but you won't get 15+10 in this case. Just 15.



janadhakshin said:


> No deduction will happen if your experience is also in ICT Major related.
> 
> I have also done BCA assessment with 5.8 years and not even single month deducted.
> 
> ...


What does the line "following employment after mmm-yyyy is considered" say?


----------



## gauravgandhi4all (Jul 10, 2016)

*Year Deduction in ACS*

Hi, I am having CS degree - 2005 and I started my job from 1st August 2005 in India.
As a result of ACS, they have deducted total 3 years and have said that they are considering my experience as per Australia Market after July 2008.
I am not able to understand the Assessment Logic behind it. I have accessed my skill for Software Engineering - 2113 (ANZSCO)


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

gauravgandhi4all said:


> Hi, I am having CS degree - 2005 and I started my job from 1st August 2005 in India.
> As a result of ACS, they have deducted total 3 years and have said that they are considering my experience as per Australia Market after July 2008.
> I am not able to understand the Assessment Logic behind it. I have accessed my skill for Software Engineering - 2113 (ANZSCO)


They have verified your subjects and would have taken the decision based on the subjects in your degree transcript.
Typically they should not, but again, they do mapping against the subjects and take decisions accordingly..

They are very helpful and you may drop an email or call them to clarify. But I would suggest that they are very professional and do not do things against the rules.

Focus on scoring in English test to maximise your points.


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

naga_g said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I graduated from an Australian University but have worked overseas after graduating. How many years experience would I require to a positive skills assessment?


it depends on what you are applying for.


----------



## gauravgandhi4all (Jul 10, 2016)

*Query for ACS*

Hi Kido...

(1) I applied for ACS on 23rd March and got the result on 26th April - after submitting all queried documents on 24th April. Now, As per ACS, they have considered my experience after July 2008. So, I am finishing my 8th Year overseas experience by End of this month. So, I will be eligible to have 15 points - overseas experience only.
Now, the question is - If I apply for EOI in the month of August, then how can I add 4 months experience (April, May, June, July) in EOI? Because in the ACS result letter, they have mentioned that "Your Skills are accessed till 23rd March (My ACS application Date)?

(2) I have been working here in Melbourne on 457, since 1st Dec 2015 till date - July 2016 (8 Months). If we consider this, then after ACS, I will be having 7 years 4 months overseas experience (India) and 8 months Australia experience. Can I consider 8 years overseas experience as I am on 457 and not getting any superannuation in Australia. I am the depute employee here. I am getting PF, gratuity in India salary and other amount in Australia salary.

Appreciate your response in advance.
Rgs,
Gaurav


----------



## Tadiv (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm in serious confusion and I need your help...

I did Masters in Computer Science(M.sc 2 year course) and B.sc ( Maths, Electronics, Computer Science). Also, I have 3.8 years of IT experience as follows,

Exp 1 - 10 months as associate software engineer
Exp 2 - 2.3 years as systems administrator
Exp 3 (present) - solutions engineer - testing.

The thing is, my designations differ, but my skills, roles and responsibilities correspond to Software Engineer and Software and Application Programmers, which are present in the SOL list.

Will I get ACS +ve for my qualifications and experience. BTW I got my PTE - A results are as follows L - 79, R - 72, S - 70, W - 78.

Please help me ......


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

gauravgandhi4all said:


> Hi, I am having CS degree - 2005 and I started my job from 1st August 2005 in India.
> As a result of ACS, they have deducted total 3 years and have said that they are considering my experience as per Australia Market after July 2008.
> I am not able to understand the Assessment Logic behind it. I have accessed my skill for Software Engineering - 2113 (ANZSCO)


They have attempted to assess your experience greater than 10 years back towards the 4 year requirement. It failed to meet the total, so has been discarded. They the took the first 2 years in the past 10. This adds up to the first 3 years of your experience.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I will be filling my ACS application next, What are the typical timelines to hear from them?

(Actually, I applied for ACS assessment and it turned-out positive but unfortunately the assessment got expired.
Now I am trying to re do the assessment.)

Thanks


----------



## janadhakshin (Sep 7, 2015)

*Need help on ACS*

Hi Folks,

Need your suggestion, I have 8 years experience IT security domain, last time when I did my ACS assessment they deducted 4 years as my nominated ANZSCO code (263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER) is not closely related to my qualification ( Bachelors of Computer Applications).

*ACS Reply* *"*As your degree majored in ICT content it was not closely related to your nominated code, therefore 4 years is required to meet the ACS requirements.*"*

*ACS Reply* *"*The ACS are unable to advise you on which ANZSCO to nominate as this is something that must be determined by the applicant. The relevance of your experience and qualifications can only be determined at the time of formal assessment by an authorised assessor.

It is important for you to nominate the most appropriate ANZSCO code, which is closely related to your individual qualifications and work experience to ensure a suitable outcome.

It is highly recommended to research and evaluate the relevance of your qualifications and employment in relation to the ANZSCO code requirements before choosing a nominated occupation ANZSCO code.

Please use the following information to assist you in nominating an ANZSCO –

· ANZSCO Code Information
· Australian Bureau of Statistics
· Skilled Occupation Lists

If the assessors finds that your application is unsuitable under the nominated occupation a suitable ANZSCO may be suggested IF there is a clear alternative. If the recommendation is accepted it does incur an additional $200 fee*"*

*Can someone give me suggestion what could be the best ANZSCO code for BCA degree and Security domain experience?*


Regards,
Jana


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

janadhakshin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your suggestion, I have 8 years experience IT security domain, last time when I did my ACS assessment they deducted 4 years as my nominated ANZSCO code (263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER) is not closely related to my qualification ( Bachelors of Computer Applications).
> 
> ...


Pl check ICT Security Specialist...


----------



## janadhakshin (Sep 7, 2015)

Krish29 said:


> Pl check ICT Security Specialist...





Krish29 said:


> Pl check ICT Security Specialist...


Thanks for the reply. I was thinking the same but ICT Security Specialist is not in SOL and its only open on 3 states CSOL ( VIC, SA,WA) where 7 required in IELTS or PTE and 70 points needed in SA.

So odds of EOI getting selected are thin I think.

261112 - SA will help?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

janadhakshin said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was thinking the same but ICT Security Specialist is not in SOL and its only open on 3 states CSOL ( VIC, SA,WA) where 7 required in IELTS or PTE and 70 points needed in SA.
> 
> So odds of EOI getting selected are thin I think.
> 
> 261112 - SA will help?


You will get invite from VIC easily if you have 65+ points.....


----------



## janadhakshin (Sep 7, 2015)

Krish29 said:


> You will get invite from VIC easily if you have 65+ points.....



Is it possible without 7 in IELTS? 

Because for VIC requirement is 7.0 in each band + 3 yrs exp.

I am having only competent English. Already tried IELTS 2 times and PTE 5 times (Last Result: L/R/S/W - 74/64/65/66 ) 

Regards,
Jana


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

janadhakshin said:


> Is it possible without 7 in IELTS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I gave PTE 10 times  try for 6th, if you still fail go for 7th, I missed in 64 almost 4 times, points for English will definitely have a huge relief.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

janadhakshin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your suggestion, I have 8 years experience IT security domain, last time when I did my ACS assessment they deducted 4 years as my nominated ANZSCO code (263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER) is not closely related to my qualification ( Bachelors of Computer Applications).
> 
> ...


My advice is to grab your degree transcript and the ANZSCO descriptions from ACS (this is the document currently linked from ACS, check on site for updates) and do a run-through. Read the introduction to find out the percentage required (65% currently) then go through the codes one by one, matching your transcript to the subjects listed. If you can tick enough of your transcript subjects, you're golden. The names will not be a perfect match, so I advise to be conservative in your generosity for matching if possible.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

janadhakshin said:


> *ACS Reply* *"*As your degree majored in ICT content it was not closely related to your nominated code, therefore 4 years is required to meet the ACS requirements.*"*


PS If that's a direct quote from ACS, they need to go take an IELTS exam. Really poor.


----------



## Ranbirbatth (Jul 7, 2016)

four year minimum they will deduct


----------



## Ranbirbatth (Jul 7, 2016)

satnamsakshi said:


> Hi Everyone !!
> 
> I have one query, i am bca and 5 years experience(263111) how many years i can expect to be deducted after ACS.


dear they will deduct 4 years


----------



## sand21079 (Feb 12, 2016)

*gap in emplyment*

Hi friends,

I have a query regarding relevant experience calculated by ACS

My wife has done BA in Maths( hons) followed by MCA from a reputed college of India. 

She completed her MCA in July 2004. Since then she is in IT job with 1 yr and 3 months break in between ( Mar 2009 to June 2010) which reduces her work experience to 10 yrs and 9 months.

Her 10 yrs and 9 months work experience comprises software programming and product development.

How much relevant work experience would ACS consider in this case?

Experts please help. I am about to apply for assessment.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Ranbirbatth (Jul 7, 2016)

sand21079 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding relevant experience calculated by ACS
> 
> ...


they will deduct 4 years


----------



## sand21079 (Feb 12, 2016)

*gap in employment*



Ranbirbatth said:


> they will deduct 4 years


Thanks a lot for your reply Ranbirbatth. Wouldn't the deduction be 2 yrs as her MCA degree should be assessed with a major in ICT which is also closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO).

Or may be i am missing something here.

Please advise.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sand21079 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply Ranbirbatth. Wouldn't the deduction be 2 yrs as her MCA degree should be assessed with a major in ICT which is also closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO).
> 
> Or may be i am missing something here.
> 
> Please advise.


If they do view it as relevant (not for anyone here to judge) then yes, it will be 2 years deduction. It's of little consequence though. If they go for 4 years it'll be July 2004 plus 4 years which is July 2008 as skills met. There's 8 years 2 months since then, minus 1 yr 3 m gives points for 6 yrs 11 months. IF they go for 2 years in last 10 then the date will be Sept 2006 + 2 years = Sept 2008. 8 years experience since then minus 1 yr 3 months gives points experience for 6 years 9 months. Same outcome ,same points.

The 4 years/2 years calculation by ACS is tricky and actually pretty unfair. It only takes 1 month of break in the last 10 years to make it difficult to get 8 years experience. ANY break in employment means you need to add 2 years experience prior to the last 10 (plus the experience for your break). A woman (or man) taking a maternity /paternity break for only a couple of months will be penalised, for example. 

Let's take an example. Assume a closely related ICT major achieved some time in the distant past. IF I Have worked without break for the past 10 years my skills met date will be Sep 2006 + 2Y, which sep 2008. The last 8 years then give me max points - so 10 years working gives me max points. IF I took 1 month off in, say, 2010. The time since sep 2008 doesn't give me 8 years, it's 7 yrs 11m. THis means I need to have a skills met date of Aug 2008; impossible using the 2 yrs in 10. Instead we need 4 years over all. TO get a skills met date of Aug 2008 I will need to start working in Aug 2004. 1 month off means I need an extra 2 years experience.

I got caught by this. I took a couple of months off from clients to care for our new baby, and as a result needed to dig out employers dating back to 2001. It seems highly unfair (and some might even say sexist).


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

FFacs said:


> If they do view it as relevant (not for anyone here to judge) then yes, it will be 2 years deduction. It's of little consequence though. If they go for 4 years it'll be July 2004 plus 4 years which is July 2008 as skills met. There's 8 years 2 months since then, minus 1 yr 3 m gives points for 6 yrs 11 months. IF they go for 2 years in last 10 then the date will be Sept 2006 + 2 years = Sept 2008. 8 years experience since then minus 1 yr 3 months gives points experience for 6 years 9 months. Same outcome ,same points.
> 
> The 4 years/2 years calculation by ACS is tricky and actually pretty unfair. It only takes 1 month of break in the last 10 years to make it difficult to get 8 years experience. ANY break in employment means you need to add 2 years experience prior to the last 10 (plus the experience for your break). A woman (or man) taking a maternity /paternity break for only a couple of months will be penalised, for example.
> 
> ...


BY the way. I have a solution (in case anyone is reading from ACS). For any ICT major, require 4 years experience, with experience in the last 10 years counting double for those with closely related degree. Simple.


----------



## Shrinivas79 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello,

I have a query on ACS assessment. I had filed for ACS on Feb 2016. I have completed my master in computer science and working as software engineer. I had submitted the work experience from july 2004 to July 2015 only as i was knowing that 2 years will be deducted and remaining 9yrs I will easily get 15 points. But,

This is the extract from the ACS report:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Science from University of Pune completed April 2003 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Computer Science from University of Pune completed April 2001 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after March 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Now since they have considered my employment after March 2008 which comes to 7.3 years, I would like to know how much points I will get for work experience. Is it 10 or 15 ? 

Thanks inadvance for the reply.


----------



## Ranbirbatth (Jul 7, 2016)

Shrinivas79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a query on ACS assessment. I had filed for ACS on Feb 2016. I have completed my master in computer science and working as software engineer. I had submitted the work experience from july 2004 to July 2015 only as i was knowing that 2 years will be deducted and remaining 9yrs I will easily get 15 points. But,
> 
> ...


brother you will get 10 marks because you can only avail 15 points if they consider your experience 8 years or above


----------



## moeid.m.rizvee (Apr 9, 2014)

i have completed my graduation in electronics and communication engineer (4 years) from india.
During my graduation i worked for a german company from location india. 

I did my assessment last year September 2015 and i have not shown my that part time employment experience.

MY QUESTIONS :
1. Now i want to assess again. will it be a problem; if i add that experience (from 2003-2006) with all of my previously assessed experiences.?

2. should i link new application with my previous one or go for a new assessment?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

moeid.m.rizvee said:


> i have completed my graduation in electronics and communication engineer (4 years) from india.
> During my graduation i worked for a german company from location india.
> 
> I did my assessment last year September 2015 and i have not shown my that part time employment experience.
> ...


Be aware that ACS require work to be at least 20 hours per week. From their site:

"Hours worked - Full time or Part time –must be a minimum of 20 hours per week "


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

dear all
hope you are doing well , with regard ACS I am going to apply in the ACS in the coming week so I want to inquire of my qualification is it ICT major or ICT minor , I have a bachelor of information system 4 years studying, below the list of the subjects I was studied which is only related to computer

1- Basic computer concept and application
2-Principal of computer
3-operating system
4-Micro
5-data structure
6- structure programming
7-analog and logic system
8-basic system and analysis design
9-data basis system
10-managment of information system
11- office and automation system
12-Assembely language
13-programming language basic concept
14-advanced operating system
15-Data base design
16- decision support system
17-information center management
18-computer application Package
19- information Technics management
20-studies of information system
21-project 1
22- project 2
23-computer network

the above subjects that only related to computer science and other subjects are related to statistics and business of management


and I want you to clarify that I have emailed ACS with all subject I had thought to inquire how much percentage of ICT content , and they answered me ,I have More the 60% ICT content but not 80% and I have heard that from some agent they ACS would deduct 4 years if I have less than 80% ICT subjects ,so I really get confutation for all of this criteria , so can you help me


----------



## moeid.m.rizvee (Apr 9, 2014)

Currently i have collected the experience letter from that company and they mentioned that as contractual part time employee and employment hours are not less than 24 hours per week.

Will i become a problem if i do assessment again for that part time employment period ?

Should i need to apply along with my previous assessment (linking with previous one) or initiate a new assessment.?


----------



## sand21079 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi all,

My wife is applying for ACS assessment but I have few concerns on which i need your guidance

1.) Her name got change after Marriage so there is name mismatch in her education documents and Employment documents. Is it really necessary to upload the Marriage certificate or is there a possibility to submit the affidavit stating the change in name before and after Marriage.
2.) She had done BA in Maths followed by MCA. Is it required to upload documents of both of these qualification or only higher qualification will do?
3.) She has a consolidated marksheet of MCA but subjects are not mentioned in that. Does that mean she needs to show semester wise marksheet?
4.) For the current employer, what all documents are needed apartment from Roles and Responsibility letter? 

Thanks a lot for your reply.
Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

Answer inline 

Hi all,

My wife is applying for ACS assessment but I have few concerns on which i need your guidance

1.) Her name got change after Marriage so there is name mismatch in her education documents and Employment documents. Is it really necessary to upload the Marriage certificate or is there a possibility to submit the affidavit stating the change in name before and after Marriage.


Shouldn't be issue but I guess let others answer this one 

2.) She had done BA in Maths followed by MCA. Is it required to upload documents of both of these qualification or only higher qualification will do?

Higher qualification will do


3.) She has a consolidated marksheet of MCA but subjects are not mentioned in that. Does that mean she needs to show semester wise marksheet?

Transcript will be required in that case . It must mention subject name 


4.) For the current employer, what all documents are needed apartment from Roles and Responsibility letter? 

Salary sleeps for past 6 months or last 3 months + one pay sleep per quarter will do 


Thanks a lot for your reply.
Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## Vivek.M (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello,

I have a query on ACS assessment and I need some advice and help. Please do read below case and kindly suggest me a way out. 
1. I had filed for ACS on Oct 2016. I have completed my master in computer management, bachelor in computer science. 
2. My total IT experience is 13 years. I had submitted my work experience from Apr 2004 to Nov 2014 (till my previous company) which comes to 10 years 7 months. 
3. From Nov 2014 till date I am working as technical lead in my current company. 
4. The reason I submitted only 10 years 7 months of experience because I was knowing that 2 years will be deducted and remaining 8 years I will easily get 15 points. 

I was surprised to see that ACS deducted 4 years. 

Below is the extract from the ACS report:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master in Computer Management from University of Pune completed April 2003 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Computer Science from Pune University completed April 2001 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
When I asked for reason, they gave below explanation -
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As your Bachelor and Master was assessed as being closely related to the nominated occupation, you were required to demonstrate EITHER 2 years of experience in the last 10 years OR 4 years of experience in any time period. The rule applied to an application will be the one that gives the applicant the earliest date of meeting ACS requirements.
As you submitted your application in 10/2016 if the rule of 2 years’ experience in the last 10 years was applied the skilled date would have been 10/2008
(10/2016 – 10 years = October 2006 + the required 2 Years of closely related experience = October 2008)
However when the 4 year in anytime period rule is applied the skilled date is 08/2008 (6 months EARLIER)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please suggest what options do I have. 
1. If I resubmit with my current employer experience i.e from Nov 2014 till date, then would this help to get 50 points. 
2. Also, please let me know if a self declared affidavit of current employment, along with my salary slips, appointment letter will be acceptable for assessment since getting reference letter from current employer is a challenge, as my managers are not willing to provide approval for reference letter as they fear HR might question them.

Thanks in advance for reply.
Vivek


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Guys !!! 

Finally, after all these months, I am finally moving forward to get ACS evaluation done. Last things I want ask that, Can I Get a Statutory Declaration from a colleague, now this colleague of mine has 2 years less experience than me (overall IT experience), on ACS guidelines document it is mentioned that that person providing SD can be a colleague also. 

Please advise...


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys !!!
> 
> Finally, after all these months, I am finally moving forward to get ACS evaluation done. Last things I want ask that, Can I Get a Statutory Declaration from a colleague, now this colleague of mine has 2 years less experience than me (overall IT experience), on ACS guidelines document it is mentioned that that person providing SD can be a colleague also.
> 
> Please advise...


best option is to get from someone who is a superior / senior


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

Vivek.M said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a query on ACS assessment and I need some advice and help. Please do read below case and kindly suggest me a way out.
> 1. I had filed for ACS on Oct 2016. I have completed my master in computer management, bachelor in computer science.
> ...


Please get an SD from a senior who has worked closely with you


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

kidu.nexus said:


> best option is to get from someone who is a superior / senior


I know it would be the best but the thing is i cannot ask my current or past manager to write me a SD as I am trying for PR. This colleague of mine is having almost similar experience as I have.

Lastly on ACS website they have mentioned *preferably* ... so it should work !!!


----------

